# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ταχυκαρδια στον υπνο

## θεανω

Αποφασισα να ανοιξω νεο θεμα, γιατι αν και χθες ειπα οτι θα ηρεμησω και δεν θα ασχοληθω καθολου, δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα με αποτελεσμα να παθω και μια κριση πανικου οταν σηκωθηκα σημερα... 
Δεν ξερω ποσοι απο σας εχετε διαβασει το προηγουμενο θεμα μου...Αλλα τεσπα για να μην τα πολυλογω, εβαλα χολντερ την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη και πηρα τον γιατρο Παρασκευη τηλεφωνο να μου πει τα αποτελεσματα (γιατι δεν μπορουσα να παω απο το ιατρειο). Τηλεφωνικα μου ειπε οτι η καρδια μου ειναι μια χαρα και απλα εχω καποιες φλεβοκομβικες ταχυκαρδιες... Χθες ομως που πηγα απο εκει να παρω την "εκθεση" του χολντερ, μου ειπε παλι τα ιδια αλλα οτι εχω και στον υπνο (χωρις βεβαια για αυτον να ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο). Και ρωταω εγω ειναι φυσιολογικο οταν κοιμαμαι να ανεβαζω μεχρι και 100 παλμους? Και να εχω μεσο ορο 80? Δεν ειναι παρα πολλοι? Εγω ξερω οτι στον υπνο εχεις συνηθως 50 με 60... Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το γινεται και αν πρεπει να το ψαξω παραπανω με το να παω και σε εναν αλλο καρδιολογο... Φοβαμαι γιατι εχουμε και ιστορικο στην οικογενεια με αιφνιδιους θανατους... Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν παιζει ρολο αλλα εχω πανικοβληθει... Επισης μου ειπε ο γιατρος να παιρνω 1/4 χαπακι inreral αλλα δεν θελω, το φοβαμαι...Αυριο παντως θα παω σε ψυχιατρο και σκεφτομαι να του πω να μου γραψει καποιο αγχολυτικο η αντικαταθλιπτικο μπας και ηρεμησω καπως με αυτα, γιατι χαπι για την καρδια δεν παιρνω... Παντως κατα καιρους παιρνω κανενα ζαναξ, αλλα αραια και που οχι στο πλαισιο καποιας θεραπειας απο γιατρο κτλπ...Θα ηθελα πολυ να τα γλιτωσω τα φαρμακα αλλα νομιζω πως δεν θα τα καταφερω...θα δω βεβαια τι θα μου πει και ο γιατρος...

----------


## madiwasp

Θεανώ καλημέρα...ταχυκαρδίες είχα και εγώ για χρόνια...και στον ύπνο μου...και μέσα στη μέρα...εγω εχω τον πατερα μου που παθαίνει παροξθσμικη κολπικη μαρμαρυγη απο τα 19 του...ειναι 49 και ειναι υγιέστατος..παίρνει βεβαια 1 χαπάκι...και εγω απο τα 19 μου παθαίνω έκτακτες αρρυθμίες σχεδόν καθημερινά...έκανα ενα σωρο εξετάσεις, έβαλα χολντερ απειρες φορές...και όντως έχω ταχυκαρδίες και στον υπνο μου οπως εσύ...με διαβεβαιωσαν οι γιατροι όμως οτι προέρχονται απο έντονο στρες...και το αφησα εκει το θεμα...πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------


## θεανω

Ειμαι 25! Δεν ξερω και εμενα ενω με διαβεβαιωσε πως δεν ειναι κατι με εχει ποιασει πανικος...
Εγω εχασα την ξαδερφη μου πριν 2μιση χρονια ( στο αναφερω γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειχες διαβασει το προγηουμενο θεμα) η οποια παθαινε κοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες και αρρυθμιες πιο μικρη, ειχε παει και Γαλλια τοτε γιατι οι γιατροι εδω ειχαν τρομαξει και την ειχαν στειλει εκει ειδε τεθει και θεμα απινιδωτη κτκπ. και τεσπα για να μην στα πολυλογω αυτο το επαθε στα 13 και εκτοτε μεχρι τα 28 που πεθανε, παθαινε αρρυθμιες σοβαρες απο ουι εχω καταλαβει αλλα δε ζουσε με περριορισμους απλως της ειχαν πει να μην αθληται... Μαλιστα ειδε παει ενα χρονο περιπου πριν φυγει συο ιποκρατειο για καρδιολογικο ελεγχο και την εδιωξαν λεγοντας της "εισαι μια χαρα". Και ενα βραδυ που βγηκε για ποτο πεθανε :Frown: 
Ειμαι και απο τη Ναξο που γενικα εκει ολοι με την καρδια εχουν θεμα ειχαν πεθανει και δυο πρωτα ξαδερφια του μπαμπα μου πριν 20 χρονια... Τα ειπα βεβαια ολα αυτα στο γιατρο αλλα μου ειπε οτι απλα δεν πεθαινουν ολοι απο καρδια καο εγω δεν εχω απολυτως τιποτα...Αλλα πως να διωξω τις σκεψεις? :Frown:  Ειναι αδυνατον...

----------


## madiwasp

Λοιπόν Θεανώ μου, μην πανικοβάλλεσαι δίχως λόγο! Την ίδια ηλικία έχουμε παρεπιπτόντως! Η ξαδερφη σου σίγουρα δεν είχε τις αθώες αρρυθμίες που έχει όλος ο κόσμος! Για να ανησυχήσουν οι γιατροί κάτι θα είδαν..κάτι που προφανώς δεν πήγαινε καλά..και εγω έχω ιστορικό στην οικογένεια μου κυρίως με κολπική μαρμαρυγή...και μιλάω για παππού και πατέρα..αυτό που μου είπαν εμένα οι καρδιολόγοι είναι οτι σε τόσο νεες ηλικίες ή θα έχεις πρόβλημα απο παιδί, όπως η ξαδέρφη σου πχ, ή θα το αποκτήσεις σε μεγάλη ηλικία μετά τα 50-60, όπως ένα σωρό άνθρωποι. Η άποψή μου είναι, προκειμένου να διαβεβαιωθείς εσύ και να ηρεμήσεις, να πας και σε έναν δεύτερο καρδιολόγο...όχι οτι θα σου βρει κάτι αλλά για να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου γιατί και εγώ νοσοφοβική είμαι και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...Δεν έχεις όμως τίποτα...η καρδιά είναι ένα όργανο στο οποίο τα προβλήματα εντοπίζονται ακόμη και με πολύ απλές εξετάσεις...οι σκέψεις θα φυγουν με τον καιρό...θα βλέπεις οτι δεν εχεις κάτι και θα ηρεμείς...πάντως μην πάρεις φαρμακα απο ψυχίατρο..είσαι πολύ μικρή και δε χρειάζεται να χαπακώνεσαι χωρίς λόγο...οι ψυχίατροι δίνουν βαριά φαρμακα...καλύτερα να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να κάνεις καποιες συνεδρίες και να το παλέψεις με φυσικούς τρόπους χωρίς να επιβαρύνεις τον εαυτό σου. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου...και θα θυμάσαι...ταχυκαρδίες και έκτακτες έχει ο περισσότερος κόσμος και είναι υγιέστατος..

----------


## θεανω

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση...Κοιτα και εγω τα της ξαδερφης μου η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν τα γνωριζω πολυ καλα γιατι οταν το επαθε εγω ημουν αρκετα μικρη περιπου 6 χρονων, οποτε καταλαβαινεις πως με ειχαν αφησει εξω απο ολα αυτα... Μεγαλωνοντας εγω απλα μου ειχαν πει οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα στην καρδια, αλλα δεν ειχα καταλαβει το μεγεθος του προβληματος γιατι την εβλεπα μια χαρα και δεν στερουταν το οτιδηποτε (πχ να βγαινει εξω και να μη χορευει, η να μην κολυμπαει κτλπ απλα δεν εκανε να ασχοληθει επαγγελματικα με τον αθλητισμο). Οταν εφυγε εμαθα λεπτομερειες και ολα αυτα που σου λεω τωρα... παντως ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα η κατασταση γιατι ας πουμε ο γιατρος της επεσε απο τα συννεφα οταν εμαθε πως πεθανε και χρυπιοταν μη μπορωντας να καταλαβει το πως εγινε...Αλλα απο την αλλη ειχε θεσει το θεμα του απινιδωτη που φυσικα δεν ειναι κατι απλο να το βαλεις... Τεσπα προφανως υπαρχουν και αλλα τα οποια δεν τα ξερω πσον αφορα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, απλα το ρεζουμε ειναι οτι ψιλοηταν σοβαρη η κατασταση της, αλλα ελεγχομενη και οι γιατροι ασφαλως δεν περιμεναν αυτην την εξελιξη...
Οποτε καταλαβαινεις γιατι αγχωνομαι τοσο...Ειναι κατι που δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω και αφου εισαι και εσυ αρρωστοφοβικη, φανταζομαι με καταλαβαινεις! Παντως και τον δευτερο καρδιολογο δε τον γλιτωνω... Θα περιμενω να μαζεψω λεφτα (αφου οι δικοι μου δε μου δινουν για γιατρους) και θα παω...
Οσο για τον ψυχιατρο ο συγκεκριμενος ειμαι συστημενος και πολθ καλος και δυσκολα δινει φαρμακα...Κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια παραλληλα...απλα σκεφτομουν να του πω να μου γραψει μπας και με κανενα ζαναξ πεσουν ετσι οι σφυγμοι...  :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πιστεψέ με!!! Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πράγματα και λεπτομέρειες που δεν της γνωρίζεις για την υγεία της ξαδερφης σου...και κατα τη γνώμη μου μην το ψάχνεις άλλο και προσπάθησε να το ξεπεράσεις και να μην το σκέφτεσαι...ξέρω είναι δυσκολο και όταν το μυαλό κολλάει άντε να ξεκολλήσει μετα! Είμαι σίγουρη οτι το θέμα σου με τις ταχυκαρδίες προέρχεται καθαρά και μόνο από στρες...δεν φαντάζεσαι τι μπορεί να κάνει το στρες...εγω από στρες απέκτησα μυικές συσπάσεις σε όλο το σωμα και το πρόσωπο που τις εχω καθημερινα εδω και 1 μιση χρόνο ακόμα και όταν δεν εχω αγχος και είμαι χαλαρη! Είμαστε στην καλύτερη ηλικία!!! πηγαινε σε εναν δευτερο γιατρό να διαβεβαιωθεις εσυ οτι εισαι κομπλε και να ηρεμησεις και ασε τις αρρωστιες και τις βλακειες!!! μεχρι και οι γονεις σου σε πηραν χαμπάρι! έστι ακριβως αντιδρουσαν και οι δικοί μου!! χαλουσα ολα τα χρηματα μου σε γιατρους!!! Βγες για κανενα καφεδακι...για ποτάκι! Σε νησί ζεις!!! πέρνα ωραία!!! και μακρια απο ιντερνετ! μην κανεις το λαθος που εκανα εγω και εμπαινα και εψαχνα ενα σωρο πραγματα και μετα αποκτουσα συμπτωματα απο το πουθενα!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Καταγωγη εχω απο Ναξο, Αθηνα μενω μονιμα :Smile:  μακαρι να ζουσα στο νησι! Καλα και απο απο αγχος ασε δε φανταζεσαι τι βγαζω καθε τρεις και λιγο... Η ταχυκαρδια ειναι η τωρινη αρρωστια, εδω και δυο μηνες εχω παθει πολλες ακομα! Και ετρεχα στους γιατρους ανυιστοιχων ειδικοτητων και εκανα εξετασεις και φυσικα σεν μου εβρισκαν τιποτα (τα γραφω αναλυτικα στο αλλο θεμα που εχω ανοιξει). Και εγω απο το ιντερνετ την πατησα αρχικα οταν με πονουσε το στομαχι και πατησα το συμπτωμα και μου εβγαλε μεχρι και καρκινο...Και πηγα στον γαστρεντερολογο και μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος δεν εχεις τιποτα και η οποια ενοχληση ειναι απο το εντερο (μου ειπε για συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου) αλλα εγω ειχα κολησει και δεν ακουγα τιποτα...Ωσπου εκανα γαστροσκοπηση και φυσικα ολα ηταν καθαρα...Ε μετα με ποιασαν χιλια δυο αλλα ωσπου φτασαμε στην καρδια που δεν βλεπω να μου περναει η φοβια... Παραλληλα ομως τωρα εχω και αλλα συμπτωματα οπως ζαλαδες, ιλιγγους, δυσπνοια κτλπ... Αμα μου περασει η καρδια πιστευω θα θελω να παω σε νευρολογο για να μου γραψει καμια αξονικη κτλπ (η μονη ειδκοτητα που δεν εχω επισκεφτει ακομα!)
Ασε, μιλαμε για τραγικη κατασταση... Εσυ τωρα εισαι καλυτερα? :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

εγώ περνάω από διάφορες φάσεις...με καρκίνους ξεκίνησα...μετα πέρασα στις νευρολογικές ασθενειες γιατι ειχα και εγω μουδιασματα ζαλαδες κλπ, όπως εσυ...ακόμα στα νευρολογικά βρίσκομαι!!! έχω πιάσει μια μια όλες τις ασθένειες!!!τους νευρολόγους τους εχω για την πλάκα μου...αχαχαχχααχ!!! έχω πάει σε άπειρους γιατρούς...και ποτέ δεν πίστευα κανέναν...νομιζα οτι κατι έχω και δεν το βρίσκουν!! να σε προειδοποιήσω οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα νευρολογικο...θα το δεις και μονη σου!! είχα όλα τα δικά σου συμπτώματα και πολλά περισσότερα ακόμα!!! Το μόνο που έχεις είναι πολύ άγχος το οποίο εχει σωματοποιηθεί...θα στο πει και ο ψυχίατρος ή ο ψυχολόγος που σκοπεύεις να πας!

----------


## θεανω

Χαχαχα ασε ειμαστε για γελια και για κλαματα...Και εγω ηθελα να παω σε νευρολογο και πριν, αλλα ξαφνικα με εποιασε η φοβια με την καρδια και το ξεχασα...Φυσικα βεβαια τα συμπτωματα παραμενουν, απλα δεν δινω σημασια, γιατι τωρα εχω βρει κανουρια ασχολια να μετραω τους σφυγμους μου ολη μερα...Προχθες ανεβοκατεβαινα σαν τη μουρλη τις σκαλες του σπιτιου 3 φορες γρηγορα και μετραγα μετα τους σφυγμους, για να δω ουτε και εγω ξερω τι :Smile: 
Εσενα ο νευρολογος τι σου ειπε?Εκανες εξετασεις?Ελπιζω να τις γλιτωσες, γιατι εχουν και πολυ ακτινοβολια οι αξονικες κτλπ...
Επισης σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο εχεις παει?

----------


## madiwasp

τα ιδια εκανα και εγω...ημουν στο πανεπιστημιο και μετρούσα σφυγμούς την ωρα της παράδοσης!!! φυσικά και δε γλίτωσα τις εξετάσεις γιατι εγω πίεζα τους γιατρούς να μου γραψουν μαγνητικές και ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα και χίλιες δυο ακόμα εξετάσεις!!! τα μουδιασματα και τα μυρμυγκιάσματα των νευρολογικών ασθενειών πρέπει να είναι συνεχόμενα για μερικά 24ωρα και να μην περνανε καθολου για να θεωρηθουν ύποπτα..και να είναι σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο...οχι σημερα χερι, αυριο ποδι, μεθαυριο κεφάλι!!! Δυστυχώς, λυπάμαι που το λέω, δεν πήγα σε ψυχολόγο για να προλάβω το άγχος μου...με πίεζαν οι γονείς μου να πάω σε ειδικό και εγω δεν ήθελα...γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πιστεψω οτι αυτα τα προκαλούσε το άγχος και το μυαλό μου..πίστευα οτι εχω σοβαρη ασθένεις και οτι με τον ψυχολογο θα εχανα το χρονο μου...τωρα όμως σκοπευω να πάω γιατι η κατάσταση δε διορθώνεται απο μονη της...

----------


## θεανω

Καλα θα κανεις και θα πας γιατι το προβλημα σου και εσενα ειναι ολοφανερο πως ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο...Αυτο παντως που μπυ τη δινει ειναι πως για τον εαυτο μας δεν μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε με τη λογικη...Ας πουμε εγω τωρα μια χαρα συμβουλες δινω σε εσενα και εσυ μια χαρα σε εμενα αλλα για μας δεν συνειδητοποιουμε τιποτα και κολαμε σε βλακειες...
Εγω παντως πηγα σε ψυχολογο της μαμας μου (η οποια δε μπορουσε να με αναλαβει αλλα πηγα για μια πρωτη εκτιμηση) και ασφαλως μου διεγνωσε γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη...Αυριο που θα παω και στον ψυχιατρο θα δω...Τωρα παντως μου κολησε οτι εχω καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια...ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα...δε θελω να μπω στο ιντρνετ γιατι οτι δω θα το χω σιγουρα...Θα κρατηθω! 
Τι να πω μακαρι να περασει ο καιρος, να γινουμε καλα και ολα αυτα να μας φαινοντα σαν ενα κακογουστο αστειο...

----------


## Stavros

Μια χαρά τα πάτε οι 2 σας!!!Χα χα!
Το Hollter είναι διαφορετική εξέταση από το Triplex!
Aλλά δεν πειράζει,άστο.Άλλωστε καλή θα είναι,αφού σου το είπε ο Γιατρός!
Σε 1 Καρδιολόγο ή σε 2 διαφορετικούς έχεις πάει?

----------


## θεανω

Α ναι μωρε το triplex ειναι ο υπερηχος... Εχω κανει και απο αυτο...Ολα καλα μου ειπε ο γιατρος, εκτος απο ενα φυσηματακι ανευ σημασιας...Θα ψαξω να βρω το χαρτι να δω αυτο που μου πες...Υπαρχει περιπτωση να χω καρδιακη ανεπαρκεια? :Frown: Συνεχεια ποναει η πλατη μου και νιωθω να κουραζομαι πολυ ευκολα,περα φυσικα απο τις ταχυκαρδιες και τις εκτακτες...Το ειπα και αυτο στον γιατρο αλλα νιωθω οτι δε μου δωσε και πολυ σημασια και μου ειπε θα φανει αν ειναι κατι στο χολντερ (του το πα οταν πηγα να μου το βαλει)...Ουφ :Frown: 
Τωρα πηγα σε εναν... Ειχα παει και το καλοκαιρι πριν με ποιασουν ολα αυτα για απλο ελεγχο...Ειχε κλεισει ραντεβου η γιαγια μου στο νοσοκομειο και επειδη δεν ηθελε να παει πηγα εγω...Μου εκαναν μονο υπερηχο και μου ειπε και αυτος για το φυσηματακι...Και μετα ξαναεκανα και εδω που μου το ειπε και ο δευτερος...Αλλα το χολντερ και το καρδιογραφημα το εκανα μονο σε αυτον τωρα...Οποτε επι της ουσιας απο οταν ξεκινησαν τα στμπτωματα εχω παει μονο σε εναν...
Ναι μια χαρα τα βρηκαμε αχαχαχχαχα :Smile:

----------


## Stavros

Αυτό το φυσηματάκι είναι συχνό και είναι άνευ σημασίας,το ξέρω κι εγώ!
Δεν έχει σχέση με Ταχυκαρδία!
Καλό κορίτσι η Mαndy,να την ακούς!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Αυτό το φυσηματάκι είναι συχνό και είναι άνευ σημασίας,το ξέρω κι εγώ!
> Δεν έχει σχέση με Ταχυκαρδία!
> Καλό κορίτσι η Mαndy,να την ακούς!!


Σταυροοοο!!! Που εισαι σημερα!!! Μου ελειψες καλε!!! 
Θεανω μου οπως τα λες...στους αλλους μια χαρα σκεφτομαι με τη λογικη...οσον αφορα στον εαυτο μου παραλογιζομαι τελειως!!! Εννοειται θα παω σε ψυχολογο καποια στιγμη..και πολυ συντομα μαλιστα! Δεν αναβαλλεται αλλο η κατασταση! Α και το φυσηματακι το περναω και εγω στο ντουκου..ειναι κυριολεκτικα ανευ σημασιας!!

----------


## Stavros

Περειμένω να κάνεις το Testάκι να μου πεις την ταχύτητα σου για να σου στέλνω ταινίες!

----------


## θεανω

Υπαρχει καποια εξεταση να "βλεπει" κληρονομικες παθησεις στην καρδια? 
Σημερα ειμαι ολη μερα σε πανικο,δεν αντεχω αλλο...Δεν μπορω... :Frown: Ανυπομονω να παω αυριο στομ ψυχιατρο...
Για το φυσημα δεν ανησυχω καθολου, για ολα τα αλλα ομως ναι'

----------


## madiwasp

Εγω τις βλεπω απο το popcorn γιατι βαριεμαι να τις κατεβαζω!! Σ' ευχαριστω παντως!!! Στειλε πμ αν εχεις να προτεινεις καμια καλη...μ αρεσεουν οι ταινιες μυστηριου...θελω πολυ μυστηριο!!!

----------


## madiwasp

Δε γνωριζω αν υπαρχει εξεταση που να ανιχνευει κληρονομικες καρδιοπαθειες..αλλα οι απλες εξετασεις της καρδιας δειχνουν νομιζω τα παντα...αν υπαρχει δηλαδη προβλημα και τη γενικοτερη κατασταση της καρδιας ως οργανο..αυτα τα ξερω απο τον μπαμπα μου που εψει ψαχτει πααααρα πολυ με καρδιολογικες εξετασεις...στο Ωνασειο οταν τον βλεπουν του παραγγελνουν καφε πρωτα!! Αλλα εχει κολπικη μαρμαρυγη που θεωρητικα ειναι ακινδυνη αλλα αν δεν παιρνεις αντιπυκτικο το τσιμπας το εγκεφαλικο!!! Κι εσυ μου λες για απλες αθωες ταχυκαρδιες??? Εγω να δεις τι ταχυκαρδια εχω...και αρρυθμιες μαζι καθημερινα..εδω και χρονια!!!

----------


## Phatox

γεια σου θεανω με το ωραιο ονομα σου. εγω ειμαι 17 και απο μικρος εχω χαλαρη βαλβιδα στην καρδια ο καρδιολογος μου λεει να μην ανυσηχω δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο για να τρεξουμε. οταν παω να κοιμηθω εχω ταχυκαρδιες.. χτες το θεμα αλλαξε, η καρδια μου χτυπουσε τοσο αργα που νομιζα οτι θα μεινω στον τοπο. βαζω ετικετα ως αγχωτικο..

----------


## θεανω

Τωρα μου χει κατσει οτι θα πρθανω αιφνιδια σαν την ξαδερφη μου και τα ξαδερφια του μπαμπα μου... Αθτη η σκεψη δε ξεκολαει απο το μυαλο μου... Αφου εχουμε το ιστορικο αυτο στην οικογενεια θα παω σε εναν καρδιολογο να με ξετιναξει στις εξετασεις...  :Smile:  Παντως αυτος που πηγα και του το ειπα ηταμ τελειως χαλαρος και μου ειπε απλα δεν πεθαινουν πλοι απο καρδια...Αλλα δεν με καλυψε και πολυ η απαντηση του...
madiwasp εμενα μου φαινεται αμα συνεχισω ετσι θα αφισοκολησουν τη μουρη μου σε ολη την πολη και θα γραφουν απο κατω "προσοχη στους ιατρους μην ανοιγετε προκειται για ανιατη περιπτωση τρελας :Smile: "...
Phatox εμενα μια ξαδερφη μου που χει βαλει χολντερ εχει 40 σφυγμους ολη μερα...και οταν κοιμαται πεφτουν και αλλο...Αλλα ο καρδιολογος δεν της ειπε οτι ειναι κατι...

----------


## θεανω

Σορυ οχι 40 σφυγμους, 50 εχει τη μερα! Και πιεση πολυ χαμηλη.

----------


## madiwasp

Θεανω ειδες που μονη σου κοροιδευεις τον εαυτο σου κατα βαθος και εχεις καταλαβει οτι αυτο ειναι στο μυαλο σου και μονο..? Δεν παθαινεις ετσι στα καλα του καθουμενου ανακοπη βρε κοριτσαρα μου!

----------


## θεανω

Ουφ δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι με εχει ποιασει...Δεν το θελω παντως αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...Απλα δεν μπορω να ξεκολησω το μυαλο μου απο ολα αυτες τις σκεψεις...Νιωθω σαν αρρωστη, σαν να μην εχω ενεργεια να κανω τιποτα και ολη μερα ασχολουμαι με αυτα...
Παντως θα ρωτησω και κατι τελευταιο γιατι δεν αντεχω...μηπως υπαρχει εξεταση να προβλεπει αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθεις ανακοπη? Αυτο αν ειναι κληρονομικο φαινεται καπου? Γιατι εγω μεχρι να μαζεψω λεφτα και να παω σε καρδιολογο θα τρελαθω :Frown:

----------


## madiwasp

Για να παθεις ανακοπη πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα με την καρδια...δεν σταματαει η καρδουλα μας ενα ωραιο πρωι εται γιατι γουσταρε!!! Θα μου πεις...και οι ηλικιωμενοι πως παθαινουν ανακοπη χωρις να εχουν προβλημα πολλες φορες? και θα σου πω οτι με το γηρας, γερναει και η καρδια και καποια στογμη καπου στα 80+ τσουπ και η ανακοπη!! Σε νεες ηλικιες για να παθεις ανακοπη πρεπει να εχεις χοντρο προβλημα!!! Δε γνωριζω αν υπαρχει εξειδικευμενη εξεταση που να προβλεπει ανακοπη...μου φαινεται λιγο ατοπο...οι απλες εξετασεις δειχνουν αν η καρδια σου ειναι υγιης ή οχι..αν ειναι υγιης συμπερασματικα δεν κινδυνευεις απο ανακοπη!!!

----------


## θεανω

Εχεις δικιο :Smile:  Πρεπει μαλλον να ηρεμησω και να ξεκολησω...Παντως φμτον δευτερο γιατρο θα τον "χτυπησω" για να μου φυγει εντελως καθε ιδεα! Πηρα τωρα μια φιλη της μανας μου που εχει γνωστη στο ιποκρατειο να παω εκει, να μην πληρωσω κιολλας...Και μετα θα σταματησω πραγματικα...Ελπιζω να με βοηθησει και ο ψυχιατρος και να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## Stavros

Υπάρχουν μοριακές εξετάσεις αλλά είναι για Αθηροσκλήρωση βρε!
Εσένα με ένα Triplex άντε και Holter ξεμπερδεύεις!Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες εξετάσεις!
Τι να κάνεις?Αξονική Στεφανιογραφία,Σπινθηρογρ φημα Μυοκαρδίου με Θάλλιο ή Stress Echo??
Aυτές είναι εξετάσεις για γέρους!Δεν κολλάνε στην περίπτωση σου!

----------


## madiwasp

Πες τα ρε Σταυρο!!! Θεανω βρες αλλη παθηση..να κολλαει με την ηλικια μας τουλαχιστον!

----------


## θεανω

Κοιτα θα παω στο γιατρο θα του πω το ιστορικο και τις ενοχλησεις που εχω και ποιες εξετασεις ενδεικνυται να κανω και οποιες μου πει θα γινουν και μετα τελος...
Αχαχαχαχα ποια παθηση να βρω λες? Το ενδεχομενο να μην εχω κατι πιστευεις δεν παιζει? :Smile:  εμενα σου ειπα μου μυριζεται προβλημα νευρολογικο στη συνεχεια☺

----------


## madiwasp

Κανονισε κακομοιρα μου!! Τα ιδια εκανα κι εγω...ελεγα...ρε μηπως να ριξω καμια μαγνητικη ; σαν να ζαλιζομαι..σαν να μουδιαζουν τα χερια μου......ε και μετα την εριχνα...εται ξεκινησα ακριβως!!! Σταματα το τωρα οσο ειναι νωρις!!

----------


## Stavros

> Κοιτα θα παω στο γιατρο θα του πω το ιστορικο και τις ενοχλησεις που εχω και ποιες εξετασεις ενδεικνυται να κανω και οποιες μου πει θα γινουν και μετα τελος...
> Αχαχαχαχα ποια παθηση να βρω λες? Το ενδεχομενο να μην εχω κατι πιστευεις δεν παιζει? εμενα σου ειπα μου μυριζεται προβλημα νευρολογικο στη συνεχεια☺


Βρες κάτι καλύτερο βρε συ...Νευρολογικές ας πούμε ????Για βάλε τα χέρια σου μπροστά σου τεντωμένα,με τα δάχτυλα ανοιχτά!Τρέμουν καθόλου???
Πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις από την καρδιά!Και ή πάθηση...με πάθηση περνάει!

----------


## madiwasp

Χαχαχχαχαα!!!!! Για να ξεχασει μια καρδια να μην ποναει αλλο πια πρεπει αλλου να παει!!

----------


## θεανω

Οτι αλλο και να βγαλω πιστευω αυτο με την καρδια δε θα μου φυγει ευκολα γιατι οπως ανεφερα υπαρχει το ιστορικο...Και πιστευω συχνα το μυαλο μου θα πηγαινει εκει... :Frown: 
Αλλα προς το παρον οντως πρεπει να ξεκολησω απο αυτο και να βρω κατι αλλο.Γιατι απο ολες τις αρρωστιες που περασα αυτη ειναι η πιο βασανιστικη.αχαχαχα...
Παντως βλεπω τον εαυτο μου τωρα και δεν με αναγνωριζω...
Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που με φοβιζει τοσο πολυ...
Η ιδεα του θανατου, καποιας αρρωστιας η κατι αλλο? Τι ειναι αυτο που γενικα φοβαται περισσοτερο ενας νοσοφοβικος?

----------


## madiwasp

Καθε φορα πουβθα κολλας με μια καινουρια παθηση θα την περνας χειροτερα απο την προηγουμενη! Εμενα τουλαχιστον αυτο μου συμβαινει!

----------


## θεανω

Nομιζω παντως χειροτερα απο οτι ειμαι τωρα δε μπορω να γινω...Δεν ξερω κιολλας αλλα τωρα νιωθω οτι εχω ποιασει πατο και δεν παει παρακατω...
Εσυ απο ποιες αρρωστιες εχεις περασει?  :Smile:  μου ειπες τωρα εχεις νευρολογικα αλλα πριν? :Smile: 
Απο τι ξεκινησε ολο αυτο?

----------


## Johnc

Παρε το χαπι.Ειναι το πιο ελαφρυ στην κατηγορια.Δε θα σου κανει τιποτα κακο.Μπλοκαρει την αδρεναλινη και κατεβαζει λιγο τους παλμους.Το εχω παρει αλλα πηγα σε πιο δυνατα γιατι δε με επιανε ακομα και σε μεγαλουτσικη δοση.Εγω το παιρνω για αρρυθμιες.Το παιρνουν ποlλοι τραγουδιστες πριν βγουν στη σκηνη.Μη φοβασαι.

----------


## Johnc

οσο για την ξαδερφη σου(λυπαμαι)ειχε προωλημα στην καρδια.Ισως καποια καναλοπαθεια που ειναι δυσκολο να φανει.Δε παθενει καποιος κοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια αν η καρδια του ειναι νορμαλ.Ειναι πολυ σπανιο.Και να παθει θα ειναι μη εμμενουσα,δηλαδη θα σταματαει μονη της σε λιγοτερο απο μισο λεπτο.Και παλι και να κρατησει πιο πολυ μπορεις να πας στο νοσοκομειο να σε αναταξουν.Η ξαδερφη σου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειχε καποια καρδιοπαθεια σοβρησ μορφης.Αυτο που εχεις εσυ μαλλον ειναι απο στρεςς(φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια).Και εγς το παθενω

----------


## madiwasp

Ξεκινησε με την καρδια..νομιζα ακριβως οτι κι εσυ..αλλα δεν κρατησε πολυ η φοβια για την καρδια..μετα το γυρισα σε καρκινους..ειχα βγαλει κατι στη γλωσσα και ετρεχα στους γιατρους νομιζοντας οτι εχω καρκινο...μετα επιασα τις νευρολογικες...σκληρυνση κατα πλακας..als..παρκινσον...μεχρι και αλτσχαιμερ νομιζα οτι εχω...

----------


## Johnc

> Nομιζω παντως χειροτερα απο οτι ειμαι τωρα δε μπορω να γινω...Δεν ξερω κιολλας αλλα τωρα νιωθω οτι εχω ποιασει πατο και δεν παει παρακατω...
> Εσυ απο ποιες αρρωστιες εχεις περασει?  μου ειπες τωρα εχεις νευρολογικα αλλα πριν?
> Απο τι ξεκινησε ολο αυτο?


Φίλη Θεανώ και εγώ έτσι έλεγα κάποτε.Αλλα υπάρχει πολύ χειρότερο στάδιο..Αυτό που έχεις για μένα είναι "αστείο" .. Είμαι 23 και αν σου πω την ιστορία μου θα κλάψεις(που λέει ο λόγος).

----------


## θεανω

Johnc μπορεις να μου πεις αμα θες...για αυτο ειμαστε εδω για να πρηζουμε (με την καλη εννοια) ο ενας τον αλλον με τα προβληματα μας και να βλεπουμε πως δεν ειμαστε μονοι σε ολο αυτο...
Οσο για την ξαδερφη μου αμα διαβασες ολα τα μνμ θα ειδες πως δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ειχε...Παντως τις κοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες τις παθαινε οταν ηταν μικρη και τοτε ειχαν γινει ολα με τα νοσοκομεια τους γιατρους και ειχε παει και Γαλλια...Απο τοτε και για 15 χρονια περιπου που εζησε ειχε καποιες αρρυθμιες (μππρει και πιο σοβαρες απο αυτες που παθαινει ενας μεσος ανθρωπος απο το αγχος κτλπ) και επαιρνε μισο χαπακι και απλα παρακολουθουνταν απο τον γιατρο της...Εντωμεταξυ ειχαν πεθανει και δυο πρωτα ξαδερφια του μπαμπα μου απο καρδια κατω απο τα 30 και μπορει για αυτο να την παρακολουθουσε και ο γιατρος τοσα χρονια και να ηταν περισσοτερο θορυβημενος...Τι να πω...Παντως σου ειπα απο αυτα που γνωριζω ειναι πως με τιποτα δεν περιμεναν οι γιατροι αυτην την εξελιξη και ο γιατρος της επεσε απο τα συννεφα μολις το ακουσε και χτυπιοταν μη μπορωντας να καταλαβει πως εγινε...Σοβαρη καρδιοπαθεια δε νομιζω να ειχε δε θα φαινοταν? Παντως απο οσα ξερω οταν ειχε παει Γαλλια προσπαθησαν να βρουν ποιο "κομματι" της καρδιας ειναι χαλασμενο και τα κανει ολα αυτα και δεν μπορεσαν...κατι τετοιο μου εχει πει ο μπαμπας μου...
madiwasp και εσυ μπολικες ε? δεν εχεις αφησει και καμια χαχαχχα

----------


## madiwasp

Ναι Θεανω μου!!! Και ποιος ξερει ποσα ακομα κολληματα θα φαω στο μελλον!!! Πρεπει να σταματησει αυτη η κατασταση με καποιον τροπο..

----------


## θεανω

Θα σταματησει μολις πας σε ειδικο! Ειδες και εγω θα παω αυριο σε ψυχιατρο, οποτε θεωρω πως μπορεις και εσυ να κανεις μια καλη αρχη για τον εαυτο σου... Και εγω δεν εχω πεισθει πως τα τοσα συμπτωματα που εχω ειναι ψυχοσωματικα και μου φαινεται περιεργο τιποτα απο ολα αυτα να μην ειναι παθολογικο αλλα δε μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο...Αφου με διαβεβαιωνουν ολοι οι γιατροι ηρθε η ωρα να παω και στον πλεον καταλληλο...Θα χτυπησω βεβαια και δευτερο καρδιολογο που σου λεγα :Smile: αυτπ σιγουρακι! Εκτος αμα με μεταπεισει ο ψυχιατρος...

----------


## madiwasp

Θελω να μου πεις αυριο πως πηγε η συνεδρια...αν νιωσεις διαφορα...εστω λιγο καλυτερα..μπας και παρω κι εγω μπρος και αποφασισω να παω!

----------


## θεανω

Εννοειται θα σου πω... Αλλα ασχετα απο εμενα πρεπει να πας και εσυ ετσι και αλλιως... Εμενα μπορει να μην μου ταιριαξει για παραδειγμα ο συγκεκριμενος να μην μου κανει κλικ και να μη νιωσω διαφορα, η να ειμαι ανιατη περιπτωση να μην νιωσω τιποτα και αυτος να μη μπορει να με αναλαβει (πολυ πιθανο χαχαχα)...τεσπα περα απο την πλακα να κλεισεις ραντεβου με εναν ωποσδηποτε!Ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ... Και μην εισαι αρνητικη με τα φαρμακα...αμα χρειαστει παρεις για λιγο καιρο θα τα παρεις και μετα θα εισαι περδικι...

----------


## madiwasp

Τωρα και να θελω δεν μπορω γιατι ειμαι εγκυος και απαγορευεται ακομα και το παυσιπονο που λεει ο λογος...εχω παρει στο παρελθον ενα ηρεμιστικο για τις συσπασεις που ειχα και μπορω να πω εγινα χειροτερα μετα...μου το ειχε δωσει ενας νευρολογος-ψυχιατρος που κατ' εμε ηταν πανηλιθιος...αλλα γενικα ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων που δινουν οι ψυχιατροι..τα φαρμακα σαν φαρμακα δεν με πειραζουν...αλλα οχι απο τα 25 μας ηρεμιστικα!!! Αργοτετα θα αναγκαστουμε να το ριξουμε στα ναρκωτικα αν συνεχισουμε ετσι!! Πρεπει να σκληρυνουμε λιγο και να το παλεψουμε, οσο μπορουμε βεβαια, με δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας!

----------


## Panos35

Πάντως καλό είναι συμβουλευτείς και έναν ειδικό για την καρδιά.Να το δεις ολιστικά.Και φυσικά προσπάθησε με το άγχος να το μετριάσεις.

----------


## θεανω

madiwasp καλημερα! Φυσικα καλα κανεις και εισαι κατα των φαρμακων δεν το συζηταω αυτο...Απλα εγω το βλεπω σαν μια θεραπεια που πρεπει να γινει για λιγο καιρο για να γινω καλα...Οπως αν εισαι αρρωστος και πρεπει να παρεις φαρμακα για να γινεις καλα ετσι και με αυτα...Το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι π εθισμος και πως αν ειναι με αυτα καλα μετα δεν θα τα ζηταω συνεχεια...
Ελα ρε συ...εισαι εγκυος? Τελεια!!! Αντε με το καλο ευχομαι το μωρακι σου...Καλα και τωρα ακομα εχεις φοβιες? Εσυ κανονικα επρεπε να πετας :Smile: 
Πανο πηγα σε καρδιολογο του ειπα το ιστορικο κτλπ και μου ειπε πως απλα δεν πεθαινουν ολοι απο καρδια και δεν εχω τιποτα...Τον ρωτησα κιολλας αν μια υγιης καρδια μπορει να παθει ανακοπη και μου ειπε μια στο τρισεκατομυριο...Τεσπα θα παω και στο ιποκρατειο που υποτιθεται εχει τους καλυτερους καρδιολογους να με δουνε...Αλλα δε νομιζω να μου πουνε κατι διαφορετικο...Και αυτος που πηγα εγω θεωρειται παρα πολυ καλος... Αλλα και εγω εννοειται τρωγομαι και θελω να το ψαξω παραπανω... Παντως ο αδερφος της δεν εχει.καμια τετοια φοβια σαν και εμενα που ειναι και πιο στενος συγγενης...μονο εγω κανω ετσι αλλα φυσικα δεν του λεω κατι...

----------


## Stavros

Αν πας και σε δεύτερο γιατρό και επιβεβαιώσει την διάγνωση του πρώτου,θα έχεις πειστεί κατά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό πως δεν έχεις κάτι το παθολογικό με την καρδιά σου!

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια και πσλι καλησπερα! Ξερω σας εχω πρηξει λιγο αλλα παλι κατι εγινε σημερα και δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω...Το μεσημερι λοιπον εκει που τρωγαμε, ανοιξα συζητηση στον μπαμπα μου για τη ξαδερφη μου.Τον ρωτησα λοιπον σε καποια φαση (τι τι θελα) αν οταν ειχαν φυγει τα δικα του πρωτα ξαδερφια κτλπ ειχαν φοβηθει γενικα στο σοι και ειχαν μπει στη διαδικασια εξετασεων...μου απαντησε λοιπον πως ο ιδιος τα χε κανει πανω του(!) οταν πεθανε ο ξαδερφος του (η ξαδερδη του εφυγε πιο μετα) και πηγε να κανει καρδιογραφημα, οπου ο καρδιολογος του ειπε λεει οτι εχει συνδρομο long q t και μπορει να πεθανει αιφνιδια (αυτα ολα τωρα πριν απο 25 χρονια). Και του λεω τι εκανες κτλπ ε και μου απαντησε πως το ψαξε τοτε αλλα δεν βρεθηκε κατι και το αφησε εκει (θαυμαζω τη ψυχραιμια του!) εγω θα χα μουρλαθει...Τεσπα στη συνεχεια (παλι τι το θελα) δεν αντεξα και μπηκα στο ιντερνετ και διαβασα για αυτο και λεει πως ειναι κληρονομικο... και με εχει λουσει κρυος ιδρωτας... βεβαια γραφει πως η διαγνωση γινεται συνηθως απο καρδιογραφημα και απο εκει φαινεται κατι, αλλα καμια φορα μπορει και να μην δειξει τιποτα...Τι να κανω δεν μπορω να περιμενω μεχρι να παω συον καρδιολογο εχω σκασει :Frown:  Αλλα αν ηταν κατι δε θα φοβοταν ο μπαμπας μου για εμενα?Επισης δεν πρεπει να το εχει απο οτι καταλαβα, γιατι μετα το ψιλοεψαξε οπως μου πε...Αλλα οπως καταλαβαινετε δε μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα...
Φταιω εγω τωρα η καθε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος αν βρισκοταν στη θεση μου θα αντιδρουσε το ιδιο? :Frown:

----------


## θεανω

Α να σημειωσω πως περα απο το holter (που απο οτι γραφει δεν ενδεικνυται για τη διαγνωση) εχω κανει 2 καρφιογραφηματα το τελευταιο διμηνο καο ηταν καλα,αλλα και παλι στο ιντερνετ γραφει πως συνηθως φαινεται απο το καρδιογραφημα, αλλα μπορει και οχι :Frown:

----------


## madiwasp

Καταρχας μην πανικοβαλλεσαι! Και μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ! Παρε ενα τηλ τον καρδιολογο που πηγες καο ρωτησε τον λεπτομεριες γι αυτο το συνδρομο. Ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου απαντησει..ή καλυτερα πηγαινε απο το ιατρειο του και μιληστε απο κοντα..ο μπαμπας του το εχει σιγουρα αυτο το συνδρομο?

----------


## θεανω

Απο οτι καταλαβα οχι...μου ειπε απλα πως τοτε με τον ξαδερφο του ειχε κανει καρδιογραφημα και ο γιατρος του πε για αυτο το πραγμα απο μια τιμη εκει που ειδε και δεν του αρεσε... Και μετα πηγε σε αλλον απο τη Ναξο που ηταν και φιλοι (αυτος ειχε αναλαβει μετα και την ξαδερφη μου) και του πε πως δεν ειναι κατι και να το ξεχασει...Και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκε... Αλλα εγω τωρα δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω...Και αν το εχει ο μπαμπας μου τελικα και το εχω και εγω? :Frown:  θα παρω τον καρδιολογο εννοεοται αλλα π συγκεκριμενος αισθανομαι πως δεν μου δινει σημασια και θελω να παω σε αλλον...

----------


## Johnc

to long qt fenete se ena aplo kardiografhma panta.

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα!! τελικά είμαστε πολλές οι τρελές με την καλή έννοια!!! Για να μη τα πολυλογώ...ανήκω κι εγώ στις "τυχερές" με έκτακτες συστολές απο τα 23 μου...έμοιασα στον πατέρα μου αλλά τλχ αυτός δεν τις νιώθει! Παλιά που κάπνιζα και ξενυχτούσα, τις καταλάβαινα και πιο έντονα και πολλές φορές μες τη μέρα! Τώρα έχω ηρεμήσει αλλά όταν αγχώνομαι και τις σκέφτομαι...να σου πάλι κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους!! Το καλοκαίρι που λέτε έπαθα μια ωραι'οτατη κρίση πανικου στις διακοπές οπου νόμιζα κάθε μερα οτι ήρθε το τέλος μου....το πάλευα που λέτε αλλά απο το φόβο και το άγχος απέκτησα το σύνδρομο του ευερέθιστου εντέρου...το οποίο πάλι με άγχωσε τρελά και νόμιζα πάλι ( και παρα την πρόσφατη επισκεψη μου σε καρδιολόγο) οτι κάτι παίζει με την καρδιά μου. Ξυπνούσα με την νύχτα με συσπάσεις μυών, δυσφορία και ταχυπαλμίες....πφφφφφφφ αλλά είμαι τέτοιος χαρακτηρας που όσο στραβά και να παίρνω κάτι, αν νιώθω οτι αυτό με έχει κουράσει και με κατατρώει...μου γυρνάνε τα μυαλά και πεισμώνω! Οπότε τώρα που λέτε έχω 2 βδομάδες να ξυπνήσω με ταχυπαλμία μες τον ύπνο μου και 4 μέρες χωρίς έκτακτη συστολή! Άρααααα...γύρνα μυαλό στον τόπο σου! Βέβαια,για να μη το παίζω και ράμπο...επισκέφθηκα και γαστρεντερολόγο, ένεκα δυσφορίας και ακολουθώ μια αγωγή, σαφώς όμως πιστεύω οτι μόνη μου κάνω την περισσότερη δουλειά και ξεκολλάω απο τον βούρκο! Για την ακρίβεια, φανταστείτε οτι χωρίς καν να έχω ταχυπαλμία...εγώ νόμιζα οτι αισθανόμουν αρρυθμία....καμμένα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα...τι να πεις! :-) Να ξέρετε οτι και η δική σας συνομιλία μου έδωσε κι άλλη δύναμη!!!

----------


## θεανω

Johnc πηρα τον καρδιολογο και μονο που δε με εβρισε!μου ειπε να σταματησω να ασχολουμαι πως η καρδια μου δεν εχει τιποτα και πως οντως αυτο θα φαινοταν αν υπηρχε κατευθειαν...Επισης μου ειπε πως και να το εχεις δεν ειναι παντα επικινδυνο (ενα συγκεκριμενο μονο ειδος μπορει να ειναι)...ηρεμησα προς το παρον, απο αυτο αλλα ολες οι αλλες φοβιες παρεμενουν...Τωρα με εχει ποιασει παλι εντονα και σνεφτομαι πως οι εκτακτες που παθαινω μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνες και αφου δεν τις κατεγραψε το holder πρεπει να ξαναβαλω μεχρι να τις ποιασει...Ασε και χθες το βραδυ πεταγομουν καθε τρεις και λιγο στον υπνο μου με ταχυκαρδια δυσφορια κομμενη ανασα αισθημα οτι δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω κτλπ...Απαισιο πραγμα :Frown: 
Vivian, χαορομαι που τωρα τελευταια εισαι καλα...αν ειχες κατι καταλαβαινεις και απο μονη σου οτι δεν θα περνουσε ετσι ευκολα (τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω, αλλα δεν)...μακαρι να συνεχισεις ετσι και να πεισμωσεις ακομα περισσοτερο ωστε να μην σου ξαναρθουν ποτε! Παντως συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου εχω και εγω (συμφωνα με τον γαστρεντερολογο) αλλα δεν με απασχολει καθολου γιατι η αρρωστια η τωρινη ειναι η καρδια και ασχολουμαι μονο με αυτην!
Παντως φαντασου πως εγω εχω και ιστορικο στην οικογενεια οποτε ο φοβος μεγαλωνει περισσοτερο...Ουφ... τι να πω δεν ξερω...
Παντως για να γελασουμε και λιγο, ειχα παει σε μια παθολοηο πριν κανενα μηνα...Της ελεγα ολα τα συμπτωματα που εχω και γελουσε και της λεω εχω ταχυκαρδια ακομα και τωρα αμα θελετε δειτε...και μου λεει μα πριν λιγο ακουσα φους σφυγμους σου δεν εχεις...αχαχαχαχα...και της απανταω μα γιατι αφου συνηθως εχω? Οτι να ναι (καλα ταχυκαρδιες παθαινω γιατι φανηκαν και στο holder αλλα εκεινη την ωρα απλα δεν ειχα)
Μιλαμε η κατασταση μου εχει ξεφυγει!

----------


## viviann

Αχ, βρε γλυκό μου κορίτσι...θες να βασανίζεις το μυαλουδάκι σου!! Μην κάθεσαι και σκάς για το τίποτα, αν οι έκτακτες συστολές σου είχαν υπόβαθρο,θα στο βρίσκανε!! το 60% και παραπάνω του πληθυσμού έχουν έκτακτες!!! Άλλοι τις καταλαβαίνουν και απλά δε δίνουν σημασία, άλλοι δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν καθόλου και άλλοι μόλις μας πιάσει μία στο τόσο...τρελαινόμαστε και λέμε αμάααααν ήρθε το τέλος!!! Δεν είναι έτσι, λογικό να σε αγχώνει το ιστορικό σας αλλά δεν πάει να πει οτι επειδή είχατε αυτά τα κρούσματα, άρα όλοι έχετε θέμα! Όσοι τρώμε σκαλώματα φυσικά με αυτά να ξέρεις το είμαστε νευρωσικοί (αγχώδεις δίχως αιτία) και πάσχουμε απο μια ήπιαααααα μορφή αγχώδους διαταραχής. τι εννοώ με αυτό...αγχώνεσαι,στρεσάρεσα ι και μετά για να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό απο αυτή την τάση κινδύνου που τον βάζεις...σε "χτυπάει" με τα ψυχοσωματικά!! Κοινώς, το κουράζουμαι και αυτό και αντιδράει!! Σου λέει πάρα τώρα να χεις...τλχ να με τρελαίνεις με λόγο ( λέμε τώρα!!) Είσαι υγιέστατη και να ευχαριστείς κάθε μέρα τον Θέο γι'αυτό!! Εμένα να ξέρεις με βοηθάει πού η yoga!!! Με ηρεμεί αφάνταστα!!

----------


## θεανω

Νευρωτικη ασφαλως και ειμαι, (το περιεργο θα ηταν να μην ημουν).Εχω και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη και μου ειπε και εμενα η ψυχολογος να κανω γιογκα...Να σου πω πιστευα πως αυτα ειναι μπουρδες, αλλα αφου διαβαζω απο μελος που εχει τα ιδια με εμενα οτι βοηθαει πολυ, ισως να το ξεκινησω!
Παντως εκτακτες δεν εχω πολυ συχνα θα με ποιασει μια στο τοσο.Ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες εκεινη την ωρα,αλλα ευτυχως δεν συμβαινουν συχνα...Απλα φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι επικυνδινες και αγχωνομαι οπως ειπα που δεν τις εποιασε το holder...A λες αμα ηταν κατι θα μου το βρισκανε ετσι και αλλιως?
Ουφ δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω...Κουραστηκα και κουρασα και τους αλλους με αυτην μου την κατασταση, δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα ποια...Και εχω αφησει τελειως και τον ευατο μου...Ο φιλος μου ολη την ωρα παραπονιεται για την εμφανιση μου και δεν εχει και αδικο...Κυκλοφορω σαν το γυφτο, δεν χτενιζω καν τα μαλλια μου, δεν προσεχω τα ρουχα μου καο οπου σταθω και οπου βρεθω συζηταω για αυτα τα πραγματα... :Frown:  Ακομα και οι γονεις μου κουραστηκαν ποσο μαλλον ολοι οι αλλοι...

----------


## PAPA

> Οτι αλλο και να βγαλω πιστευω αυτο με την καρδια δε θα μου φυγει ευκολα γιατι οπως ανεφερα υπαρχει το ιστορικο...Και πιστευω συχνα το μυαλο μου θα πηγαινει εκει...
> Αλλα προς το παρον οντως πρεπει να ξεκολησω απο αυτο και να βρω κατι αλλο.Γιατι απο ολες τις αρρωστιες που περασα αυτη ειναι η πιο βασανιστικη.αχαχαχα...
> Παντως βλεπω τον εαυτο μου τωρα και δεν με αναγνωριζω...
> Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που με φοβιζει τοσο πολυ...
> Η ιδεα του θανατου, καποιας αρρωστιας η κατι αλλο? Τι ειναι αυτο που γενικα φοβαται περισσοτερο ενας νοσοφοβικος?


Θεανώ γεια σου! Εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό που φοβόμαστε περισσότερο είναι ο θάνατος. Και πρέπει να πηγάζει από την παιδική ηλικία. Είμαι κι εγώ νοσοφοβική και 43 ετών.Θυμάμαι ότι από μικρή φοβόμουν κηδείες, θανάτους κλπ κλπ

----------


## viviann

Ακουσε με,εγω εχω την τυχη να το πω...δουλευω μεσα σε γιατρους...οταν παραπονιομουν σε εναν για την συμπτωματολογια μου μου ειπε καθαρα και ξαστερα ο αρρωστος φαινεται οταν κοιτιεται στον καθρεφτη...μετεφρασε το οτι αν κες συνεχεια ειμαι αρρωστη,δεν παω εκει γτ θα παθω αυτο ή δεν κανω εκεινο γτ θα με πιασει το αλλο λογικο ειναι να νιωθεις χαλια!! Επισης, θελεις το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου να περασεις φοβουμενη να ζησεις?? Αυτο ειναι που θες??? Σφιξε και τα δοντια και πες οτι δεν θα ξαναχασεις αλλη μερα απο τη ζωη σου μιζεριαζοντας και φοβουμενη τα... δηθεν αρνητικα για την υγεια αποτελεσματα!! Και yoga να πας, θα σε βοηθησει...κ γω τα κοροιδευα αλλ σε ταχυπαλμιες που με πιασανε, οι ανασες που μας μαθαινουν εκει με βοηθησαν ωστε να ηρεμω και να επαναφερω τους σφυγμους στο κανονικο!! Αυτες τις μερες φαντασου οτι νιωθω πονους σε πλευρα,πλατη,στηθος και δυσφορια...αλλα με πιανουν οποτε δεν εχω με τι να απασχολησω το μυαλο..κ αυτο λεει πολλα!!

----------


## θεανω

Ε και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι αυτο που μας φοβιζει περισσοτερο ειναι ο θανατος...Αλλα οπως λεει και ο μπαμπας μου αμα πεθαινει καποιος δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα μετα, οποτε τι να φοβαται? Πεθαινει και μετα τελειωνουν ολα...
Vivian μου, δεν θελω να περασω προφανως το υπολοιπο της ζωης μου ετσι...Αλλα καθε πρωι που σηκωνομαι λεω απο μεσα μου σημερα δεν θα σκεφτω τιποτα, θα ειμαι καλα αλλα παλι με ποιανουν τα συμπτωματα...Δεν το θελω :Frown:  Κοιτα ειμαι και σε μια περιεργη φαση της ζωης μου τωρα...Γιατι τελειωσα τη σχολη και καθομαι και δεν κανω τιποτα...Το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε ηταν φανταστικο...Ημουν στο χωριο της μαμας μου περνουσα τελεια και ξερεις ποτε ξεκινησαν ολα (η πρωτη αρρωστια που ειχα ηταν καρκινος στο στομαχι!)? 3 ημερες πριν φυγω...Που ηξερα οτι θα γυρισω Αθηνα και θα καθομαι...Και μετα ηρθα εδω και εχοντας ολα αυτα δεν εχω ορεξη να ψαξω ουτε δουλεια...Καθομαι τις περισσοτερες ωρες ξαπλωμενη και σου ειπα αν βγω θα μιλαω παλι για αυτα...Αλλα ειλικρινα δεν το θελω :Frown: 
Αε θαυμαζω παντως εσενα...δειχνεις πολυ χαλαρη και μου αρεσει!

----------


## zugaki

Καλησπέρα, διάβασα τις εμπειρίες σας! Τίποτα παιδιά, δεν αξίζει να χαλιόμαστε έτσι! Πρέπει πρώτα να πείσουμε τον εαυτό μας ότι δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα καρδιάς και ας αισθανόμαστε διάφορα.
Είναι κρίμα να χάνουμε τις μέρες μας έτσι, είμαστε πολύ νέοι.

----------


## viviann

Γι'αυτο αυριο θα ξυπνησεις το πρωι,θα ντυθεις,θα ετοιμαστεις και θα βγεις εξω νσ δωσεις βιογραφικα,να καθισεις να πιεις κ ενα καφε και προς θεου μολις ξυπνησεις μην ξανσπεις το "σημερα ειμαι καλα κ δε θα με πιασουν αυτα" γτ αυτο υποσυνειδητα σε αγχωνει γτ αφουγκραζεσαι τον εαυτο να δεις ειναι ετσι ή τελικα κατι με ταλσιπωρει κ σημερα?? Και τσουπ να σου οι φοβιεεεες!!! Θα ετοιμαστεις,κοιταχτεις στον καθρεφτη,θα σου κλεισεις κσι το ματι και θα πεις " ετοιμη κουκλα,φυγαμε!!!!"

----------


## θεανω

Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω και ελπιζω να ποιασει αληθεια!!! Αλλα ρε γαμωτο με φοβιζει που δεν εχω ορεξη να ετοιμαστω...Παλι περιποιουμουν παρα πολυ τον εαυτο μου...Τωρα φοραω οτι βρω μπροστα μου και βγαινω εξω...Προχτες μαλιστα εβγαλα το σκυλο με τη πυτζαμα (ευτυχως φορουσα απο πανω μακρυ μπουφαν και δε φαινοταν τελειως) γιατι βαριομουν να ντυθω...φοβαμαι μη μου το γυρισει και σε καμια καταθλιψη και εχουμε αλλα...Για αυτο πρεπει να παρω δραστικα μετρα ξεκινοντας απο αυριο! :Smile: μη σου πω και απο σημερα...θελει μια φιλη μου να παμε στο μολ πιο μετα, θα ντυθω πιο καλα και θα παω...ο φιλος μου ολη την ωρα μου λεει απο κουκλα εγινες πανουκλα.αχχχχαχα
Θα με χωρισει στο τελος μου φαινεται...Αν και νιωθω πως δε με νοιαζει τοσο να πω την αληθεια, πιστευω οτι αμα γινει αυτο τελικα θα με τσουξει...

----------


## θεανω

Zugaki ολες τις αλλες φοβιες που ειχα τις ξεπερασα σχεδον γιατι εκανα τις αντιστοιχες εξετασεις εβλεπα οτι ημοθν καλα και μου περνουσε...Αλλα αυτο τωρα ειναι κατι αλλο (λογω του ιστορικου)...δε μπορω να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου οτι η ξαδε3φη μου πηγε για εξετασεις της ειπαν οτι ειναι μια χαρα και μετα πεθανε;(μου χει κολησει αυτο το πραγμα...Αλλα οντως γενικα δεν αξιζει να χανουμε τις μερες μας ετσι, και αν ειναι να παθουμε κατι θα το παθουμε δυστυχως ειτε το σκεφτομαστε ολη μερα ειτε δεν το σκεφτομαστε καθολου...

----------


## zugaki

Δεν είναι στο χέρι μας ακριβώς! Έκανες τις εξετάσεις σου και είσαι μια χαρά! Το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να μαυρίζουμε τις μέρες μας με φόβους.
Να πας στο mall, τώρα που είναι και όλα στολισμένα θα αλλάξει η διάθεσή σου! Δε ξαναγυρνάνε πίσω οι στιγμές, μην τις αφήνεις ανεκμετάλλευτες.

----------


## θεανω

Θα παω και ελπιζω να περασω καλα...εχω πολυ αναγκη λιγες εστω στιγμες ξεγνοιασιας και χωρις να σκεφτομαι απολυτως τιποτα αρνητικο...
Αλλα αυτο που σκεφτομαι ωρες ωρες και αναρωτιεμαι ειναι μηπως τελικα φοβομαστε ολοι εμεις να ζησουμε?

----------


## zugaki

Φοβόμαστε και βρίσκουμε πάντα κάτι να μας απασχολεί και να μας διαλύει την καθημερινότητα.
Εγώ πιστεύω πως με προσευχή και πίστη στο Θεό, όλες αυτές οι φοβίες ξεπερνιούνται.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

*αγαπητά μέλη του φορουμ 

εγώ και κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, έχουμε υποστεί ενα φίμωμα ..μια φασιστική στάση από την διαχείριση του αποφασίζομεν και διατάζομαι. Μας αφαίρεσαν ένα θέμα , χωρις να μας εξηγήσουν τον λόγο της αφαίρεσης. Απο το πρωί περιμένουμε μια απάντηση ..αλλά μεχρι τώρα τίποτα. εχω στείλει πμ σε ολους τους διαχειριστές και μέιλ στο κεντρικό του φόρουμ εδω και ώρες. εκτος από εμενα που πάσχω από κατάθλιψη, τα υπόλοιπα μέλη πάσχουν από ΓΑΔ... και το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είχε σημασία και για την αποφόρτιση μας και την εκτόνωση μας. 
Σίγουρα κάποια μέλη καταλαβαίνετε τη σημασία της αξίας μιας καλημέρας ή μιας καλησπέρας, οταν μας καταβάλλουν τοσο σημαντικά προβλήματα και πόσο μπορεί αυτή η συναναστροφή να μας ωφελείσει και οταν μας την στερούν τόσο βίαια και αυταρχικά πόσο μπορεί να επιβαρύνει την ήδη βεβαρυμένη καταστασή μας!

παρακαλώ θερμά όλα τα μέλη που μας βοήθησαν με την υποστηριξή τους να το κάνουν και τώρα. Δεν είμαστε στάνη με άβουλα πρόβατα, ειμαστε ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι και έχουμε δικαιώματα και αξιούμε καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απο την διαχείρηση και σεβασμο!
δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γινομαι μάρτυρας καταχρηστικής συμπεριφορας απο τους διαχειριστές ... σε εμένα και σε άλλα μελη. αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πληρώνονται για να μας επιμελούν και οχι για να μας απαξιώνουν να μας ειρωνευονται και να μας φιμώνουν..και όσο το επιτρέπουμε θα συμβαίνει!..σήμερα είμαι εγω...αύριο θα είσαι εσύ..και αν δεν διεκδηκίσουμε ΤΩΡΑ την αξιοπρέπεια μας και την θέση μας εδω μεσα ... τότε θα είμαστε αξιοι αυτής της συνέχειας που συνειδητά επιτρέψαμε.

για όσους δεν με γνωρίζετε είμαι η Ρέα ..αγοραφοβική καταθλιπτική και αυτό το φόρουμ είναι το 2ο σπίτι μου, οπως και το δικό σας...ειναι καιρός λοιπόν να τακτοποιήσουμε κάποια πράγματα...ή τουλάχιστον να προσπαθησουμε...οτι συνεπειες και αν έχει αυτο! Βοήθηστε μας να επανορθωσουμε αυτήν την αδικία , δείχνοντας στους διαχειρηστές οτι είμαστε ΟΜΑΔΑ !!..είμαστε ενωμένοι !! και ειμαστε η αξία αυτου του φόρουμ.. και απαιτουμε σεβασμό!!
......let be.....*

----------


## θεανω

Αγαπητη Ρεα ασφαλως σε καταλαβαινω και εχεις απολυτο δικιο, καθως δεν υπηρχε κανενας λογος να σβηστει ενα θεμα στο οποιο ο καθενας απο εσας εξεφραζε τα προβληματα και τις ανησυχιες του...Και εγω αυτην την περιοδο περναω αρκετα δυσκολα και μπαινω εδω και ξεχνιεμαι και ασφαλως αμα καποιος προσπαθουσε να με φιμωσει η μου εσβηνε το θεμα, θα με πειραζε παρα πολυ...Αν υπαρχει κατι συγκεκριμενο που μπορω να κανα ασφαλως και να βοηθησω...

----------


## θεανω

Zugaki εγω φοβαμαι μηπως επαναπαυομαι με ολα αυτα και αναβαλω πραγματα τα οποια πρεπει να γινουν, οπως το να βρω μια δουλεια, επειδη αισθανομαι αρρωστη...Αναβλητικοτητα παντως παντα ειχα...
Δεν ξερω αμα το σκεφτεις παντως εχει μια λογικη...Επειδη βαριεμαι να δουλεψω (και αυτο το ελεγα απο πριν) ισως το μυαλο μου τα εχει δημιουργησει ολα αυτα...τελικα μαλλον εχω αρκετα θεματα απο οτι φαινεται :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αγαπητη Ρεα ασφαλως σε καταλαβαινω και εχεις απολυτο δικιο, καθως δεν υπηρχε κανενας λογος να σβηστει ενα θεμα στο οποιο ο καθενας απο εσας εξεφραζε τα προβληματα και τις ανησυχιες του...Και εγω αυτην την περιοδο περναω αρκετα δυσκολα και μπαινω εδω και ξεχνιεμαι και ασφαλως αμα καποιος προσπαθουσε να με φιμωσει η μου εσβηνε το θεμα, θα με πειραζε παρα πολυ...Αν υπαρχει κατι συγκεκριμενο που μπορω να κανα ασφαλως και να βοηθησω...


σε ευχαριστω θεανω!..ειλικρινα δεν εχω αλλα λογια...με παρηγορει αφανταστα η σταση σου!!

----------


## viviann

Θεανώ...ακόμα δε βγήκες για ψώνια?? Εγώ αυτή τη στιγγμή δουλεύω και έχω και τον μετεωρισμό στο έντερο μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα...και πια η φάση...μετεωρίζεται αυτό που είναι κοντά στην καρδιά...πφφφ...λες και άλλη δουλειά δεν είχα...αυτό μόνο μου έλειπε!

----------


## viviann

Ρέα λυπάμαι πολύ για τη στάση των διαχειριστών! Έχεις τα χίλια δίκια και ελπίζω να φτιάξει η κατάσταση και απλά να πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση που ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την φίμωση και την απαξίωση της θεματικής ενότητας.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ευχαριστω βιβιαν...ακομα δεν εχουμε βρει ακρη...πάλι ειχαμε μια απαξιωτικη αντιδραση των διαχειρηστων και μετα πάλι σιωπή  :Confused:

----------


## θεανω

Επεστρεψα μολις απο το mall... :Smile: Εφυγα βιαστικα πριν για αυτο σεν απαντησα...rea ελπιζω να λυθει πραγματικα το οποιο προβλημα...
Λοιπον ειχα καινουριο ψυχοσωματικο στο εμπορικο, αλλα προσπαθησα να το αγνοησω...Γενικα περασα καλα και ψωνισα και κατι πα******κια :Smile: Υπηρξαν καποιες στιγμες που το μυαλο μου πηγαινε στο γνωστο θεμα και στο καινουριο συμπτωμα αλλα το προσπερνουσα η τουλαχιστον το προσπαθουσα!
Vivian για το εντερο δεν σου εχει δωσει κατι?γιατι εμενα μου ειχε δωσει ενα σωρο φαρμακα...

----------


## viviann

Ναι ναι μου εδωσε Losec και ακομα ενα που μου διαφευγει αλλα τωρα ειμαι στην τριτη μερα και δεν ειδα διαφορα...αφηστε που ειχα και full κοσμο στη δουλεια κ ψιλοπιεστηκα τσιμπουσε και το εντερο...ενιωθα και τον μετεωρισμο στην καρδια...μιλαμε ζωαρα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχα...μια χαρα μας βρισκω...παντως εμενα ενα που μου χε δωσει με ειχε καταστρεψει...doralin λεγοταν...μου μειωσε τοσο την κινητικοτητα του εντερου που ειχα φοβηθει μηπως ριχα παθει ειλεο και ειχα παει στο νοσοκομειο! Και απο τοτε δεν ξαναπηρα τιποτα...παντως πλακα πλακα ειχα ξεκινησει με το dicetel που εκανε καπως δουλεια...Αλλα και αυτο με το εντερο ειναι καθαρα απο το αγχος ρε γαμωτο και τα φαρμακα γενικα δε νομιζω να βοηθανε ιδιαιτερα...μακαρι ομως να σε ποιασει εσενα και να εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## viviann

Πιο αποτελεσματικο ηταν ενα αλλο μου ειπε αλλα δε μου το εδωσε γτ του ειπα για τις εκτακτες κ μου ειπε να το παρω καλυτερα... ουουου τελεια ειμαστε δε το συζητω...ποτε θα περασου ολα γμτ αφου δε νιωθω αγχωμενη τωρα και επισης τα αγνοω! Χαχαχα πφφφ

----------


## viviann

Αααα μετα απο 4 μερες αποχης μολις εκανα μια μικρουλα εκτακτη συστοληηηη...λογικο, αγχωθηκα πριν και ειπε κ αυτη η γλυκουλα μου να ρθειιιι....

----------


## θεανω

Να μην το ξανασκεφτεις...επαθες μια, δε σημαινει αυτο πως θα ξαναπαθεις και αλλη...θα εισαι μια χαρα απο εδω και περα αυτο θα σκεφτεσαι...να εισαι αισιοδοξη...
Εγω απεκτησα καινουριο συμπτωματακι οπως ανεφερα και πριν...μου κοβεται η ανασα στη μεση...αλλο παλι και τουτο :Frown: δεμ αντεχω αλλο...
Παντως αυτο που λες δεν νιωθεις αγχωμενη, να λες καλυτερα νομιζεις πως δεν εισαι...Γιατι αγχος εχεις σιγουρα, απλα δεν το καταλαβαινεις...και εγω δεν το νιωθω,αλλα εχω παρα πολυ...πηγαινεις σε καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## viviann

Ετσι ειναι θεανω μου! Ναι,δε το βαζω κατω...αν θελειας ξαναρθει...στα 23 μου εκανα τλχ 20 τη μερα! Τι να μου πει τωρα αυτη! Οχι,δεν παω γτ πιστευω την παλευω και θελω μονη μου να τα καταφερω!!! Ελπιζω να μη βιυλιαξω κ χρειαδτει να παω!! Την παλευω και το λεω γτ εργαζομαι πρωι απογευμα,το μεσημερι παω pilates και yoga κ το βραδυ βλεπω τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου...δε με παιρνει να κλειστω στον εαυτο μου οπως καταλαβαινεις!! :-)

----------


## θεανω

Α εσυ ολη μερα κανεις και κατι...Αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο,τουλαχιστον ξεχνιεσαι και απασχολεις το μυαλο σου με αλλα πραγματα, και οχι με αυτες τις βλακειες...Και εγω πιστευω αμα εβρισκα μια δουλεια μπορει και να μου περνουσαν ολα...Αλλα ελα που δε θελω να ψαξω... Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ισως μου αρεσει η κατασταση στην οποια βρισκομαι τωρα, ισως ειμαι μαζοχα τι να πω...
Παντως για τον ψυχολογο μην το λες εγω πιστευω θα σε βοηθουσε παρα πολυ... Αλλα εννοειται αμα νιωθεις πως το αντιμετωπιζεις μονη σου και δεν τρελαινεσαι και στην ιδεα να πας, δεν υπαρχει λογος...

----------


## viviann

Γι'αυτο λεω κ σε σενα,βγες να βρεις δουλιτσα! Εγω δν πιστευω οτι σου αρεσει η κατασταση τωρα αλλα φοβασαι να αφησεις την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου σου αλλα αν δε μαθεις να βγεις κ να το πολεμας...δεν περναει! Εμενα τωρα ειναι η 2η φορα που περναω τη φοβια να μενω μονη μου...μην τυχον και μου συμβει κατι κ δεν ειναι καποιος μαζι μου να με προλαβει...αλλα η πλακα τωρα ειναι οτι το επιδιωκω να μενω για να μου αποδεικνυω οτι ολα οκ κ τπτ δεν επαθα!! Χαχαχα

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχαχαχα...κανεις μονη σου τεστ στον εαυτο σου και τα περνας μια χαρα! Παντως αν φοβασαι βλακειες για ανακοπες και τετοια και μαζι σου να ειναι καποιος δεν θα μπορει να σε βοηθησει οποτε δεν αλλαζει και κατι...Δες το και ετσι :Smile: 
Τωρα εμενα παλι κου κοβεται η αναπνοη και μου χει σπασει τα νευρα... δε θα το αντεξω να το εχω και αυτο για πολυ καιρο :Frown: 
Παντως τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα που παθαινουμε ρε παιδι μου...εβλεπα τη φιλη μου πριν ποσο ανεμελη καο ξεγνοιαστη ηταν και πραγματικα τη ζηλευα...

----------


## viviann

Τετοια σκεφτομαι κ μετα σκεφτομαι κ αυτο που λες εσυ κ λεω αει σιχτιρι...δε θα τρελαθω κιολας κ ετσι περνανε οι μερεεες!! Το χα κ γω...μη φοβου!! Οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα σε πιανει!! Τιποτα δεν ειναι!! Μας ευχομαι αυριο να ξυπνησουμε με τους παλιους,καλους κσι ξεγνοιαστους εαυτους μας!! Καλο μας ξημερωμα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι...Και μετα θα τα σκεφτομαστε αυτα και θα μας φαινονται σαν ενα κακογουστο αστειο...Καλο μας βραδυ :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Καλημερα κοριτσια! Να εχουμε μια ομορφη Παρασκευη και ενα ακομη πιο ομορφο σαββατοκυριακο. Παντως πιστευω πως και η γυμναστικη θα μας βοηθησει πολυ

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα και απο μένα!!! Ναι zugaki συμφωνώ μαζί σου γτ μου έχει τύχει να πάω στο γυμναστήριο τελείως χάλια και να φεύγω άλλος άνθρωπος!! Ειδικά μετά τη yoga φεύγω γεμάτη ευεξία και ξεκούραστη...δε μπορώ να το περιγράψω...το μόνο που με τρομάζει είναι οτι μετά το μάθημα ανεβαίνει και μας πατάει για να ξεπιαστούμε...κι εκεί φοβάμαι λίγο να μην ρετάρουν τα κορίτσια μου (καρδιά και λοιπά σπλάχνα) χαχαχα

----------


## zugaki

Ξεδινει το σωμα , εκτονωνεται με την κινηση! Παρατηρησα οτι με τις ταχυπαλμιες βοηθα! Μολις τρεχω, αισθανομαι σαν να βουιζει ολο το σωμα και μετα ηρεμουν

----------


## viviann

Σίγουρα βοηθάει! Εγώ ξέρεις πιο είναι το θέμα μου, όταν γουργουρίσουν λίγο τα έντερα...μετά νιώθω τον παλμό της καρδιάς, χωρίς να έχω ταχυπαλμία και πανικοβάλλομαι...νομίζω οτι δεν είναι νορμάλ οτι είναι κάπως και τσου π κατευθείαν δυσφορία και πόνος ψιλά στο στομάχιιιι... Όταν είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο την πρώτη φορά είχα φλεβοκομβική ταχυπαλμία ( λόγω άγχους...τι άγχους δλδ που είχα χεστεί πάνω μου...συγνώμη κιόλας για την έκφραση...μετά που πήγα συνοδός στον πατέρα μου με έβαλε να κάνω και εγώ τεστ κοπώσεως έβγαλα 10' τεστ αντρικό με μέγιστους παλμούς 164 και οταν με έβαλε να ηρεμήσω για να με ξεκαλωδιώσει επανεντάχθηκα πλήρως και φυσιολογικά μόνη μου!! ααα, σημειωτέον οτι κατα τη διάρκεια του τεστ κοπώσεως έκανε και την εμφάνισή της μια έκτακτη και του λέω τώρα κάνω το νιώθω και όντως έκανα αλλά άνευ σημασίας μου την χαρακτήρισε και κληρονομική) Ωραία κληρονομιά του λέω μου αφήνουν!!! Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι δεν πρέπει να έχω κάτι καρδιολογικό και οτι τα συμπώματα άγχους που έχω τώρα...τα ένιωθα και πέρυσι αλλά γτ φέτος μου έκατσαν τόσο περίεργα και ασχολούμαι όλη την ώρα...οεο???

----------


## zugaki

Είναι ότι έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό εκεί, τίποτα παραπάνω! όσο δίνουμε αξία στα ψυχοσωματικά μας τόσο θα μας ταλαιπωρούν.
Εμένα με είχαν ενοχλήσει όταν ήμουν μικρή στο σχολείο τα ίδια, αλλά ξαφνικά πέρασαν και ούτε θυμάμαι καν.
Έτσι όπως έρχονται ξαφνικά, φεύγουν και ξαφνικά. Το κλειδί είναι να πειστούμε πως δεν είναι οργανικά αλλά ψυχολογικά και δεν μπορούν να μας προκαλέσουν κάτι.
Ναι, μας ταλαιπωρούν πολύ το δέχομαι αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα φύγουν αν δεν τα φοβόμαστε. Γυμναστική, δουλειά, χαλάρωση, όμορφες στιγμές με αγαπημένους ανθρώπους και όλα καλά!

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα κοριτσια και απο εμενα...Η γυμναστικη σιγουρα βοηθαει και πολυ...Εγω λεω να ξεκινησω απο την επομενη βδομαδα...Παντως γραφτηκα εδω και 1μιση μηνα στο γυμναστηριο και δεν εχω πατησει εξαιτιας των ηλιθιων φοβιων μου...
Και εμενα φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια εδειξε το holder,αλλα εγω ειχα πολυ συχνα μεσα στην ημερα...Και ακομα εχω απλα προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι αφου μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο αγχος...
Υπαρχει ομως περιπτωση καποια απο ολες αυτες τις ταχυκαρδιες που παθαινει καποιος να μην ειναι κονο φλεβοκομβικη και να ειναι ξερω γω και κοιλιακη κτλπ? :Frown: 
Απο οτι βλεπετε εξακολουθω και κανω ασχημα σεναρια! 
Παρολαυτα και εγω θελω να ελπιζω πως θα πανε ολα καλα γιατι σιγουρα αφου εχουμε ταλαιπωρηθει τοσο, μας αξιζουν τα καλυτερα...

----------


## zugaki

Αν ήταν καλοκαιράκι, πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε και το κολύμπι για χαλάρωση. Θα μου πείτε και τώρα μπορείς σε πισίνα και spa

----------


## viviann

Zugaki ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εμψύχωση!!! Σίγουρα σε μικρότερες ηλικίες φεύγουν πολύ πιο εύκολα απο το μυαλό μας όλα αυτά!!! Θεανώ μου καλημέρα!!! Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση τη στιγμή που σε 24ωρη μέτρηση holter έκανες φλεβοκομβική ταχυπαλμία...ξαφνικά χωρίς αυτό να κάνεις κολπική. Αλλά μια στο τόσο να 'ναι και & έτσι αυτό σε υγιή καρδιά δεν αποτελεί κανένα κίνδυνο!!! Επίσης, αν παρατηρήσεις όταν σε πιάνουν ταχυπαλμίες και καλά στα καλά καθούμενα...δε νομίζω οτι είναι έτσι μάλλον εκείνη την ώρα πάλι κάτι σκέφτεσαι το οποίο σου δημιούργησε ταχυπαλμία. Η παροξυσμική μη φλεβοκομβική ταχυπαλμία μπορει μέσα σε ένα λεπτό να φτασει 300-600 σφυγμούς...που σίγουρα εκεί θα καταλάβαινες χωρίς άλλο οτι κάτι δεν παει και τόσο καλα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Δεν λεω για κολπικη λεω για κοιλιακη η το ιδιο ειναι?  :Frown: Εεν τα ξερω κιολας καλα τρομαρα μου, αλλα και παλι εκφραζω και αποψη και φοβαμαι...χαχαχα
Παντως ταχυκαρδια εχω συνεχεια πλεον και τωρα που μιλαω...Γυρω στους 100 παλμους...Ειδικα οταν σηκωνομαι πανω βαραει νταουλια...Προσπαθω να το αγνοω οσο μπορω αλλα παλι εναν φοβο τον εχω... Ο μπαμπας μου που ειναι γιατρος μου λεει δεν ειναι κατι...Παιζει βασικα και αυτο να ειναι τυπου κληρονομικο γιατι και η μαμα μου μικρη ειχε πολλους παλμους μου εχει πει, οπως και ο μπαμπας μου...
Αχ μακαρι να ηταν καλοκαιρι να βλεπαμε ηλιο και θαλασσα μπας καο εφευγαν αυτες οι μαυρες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο...

----------


## zugaki

Εγώ έχω γύρω στους 80 όταν μετράω σφυγμούς αλλά τους νοιώθω έντονα σαν ταραχή. Και καμιά φορά όταν σηκώνομαι απότομα, το αισθάνομαι περισσότερο. Πάντως τώρα που το έχω χωνέψει, ψιλοβελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση.

----------


## viviann

Μη μου ανησυχείτε!! Μια χαρά είμαστε και να ξέρετε οτι πάντα οι γυναίκες έχουν πιο πολλούς σφυγμούς απο τους άντρες...όπως επίσης, και στην περίοδο έχουμε ταχυπαλμίες αλλά μας προστατεύουν τα οιστρογόνα μας! Λογικό να έχουμε και ταχυπαλμίες...ζωντανοί και υγιείς οργανισμοί είμαστε!!! Ξεχνάτε πιο μικρές τα χτυποκάρδια που κάναμε όταν βλέπαμε αυτόν που θέλαμε??!!! Εκεί να δεις ταχυπαλμίες!!! χαχαχα

----------


## θεανω

Εγω ρε γαμωτο γιατι δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω με τιποτα?Τα νευρα μου :Frown: Παντως και εμενα το holder εδειξε μεσο ορο 85 παλμους μεσα στην ημερα... Δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολλοι, αλλα δεν μου ειπε κατι για αυτο ο καρδιολογος...Φανταζομαι ομως πως ειναι αρκετουτσικοι...

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μαζι γραψαμε!αχαχαχ α εχει βαρεσει εμενα η καρδια μου για αγορια :Smile:  ουκ ολιγες φορες...Αλλα αυτα ειναι χαρουμενα χρυποκαρδια...Και τουλαχιστον βαρουσε για καλο λογο και το ευχαριστιοταν η ψυχη μας :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Και τόσοι από την εμμονή και το άγχος μας έχουν πάει. Νερό πίνετε αρκετό; Εγώ δεν πίνω αρκετό και όλο λέω θα βάλω πρόγραμμα και όλο το ξεχνάω πάλι!

----------


## θεανω

Εγω τωρα τον χειμωνα δεν μπορω να πιω αρκετο νερο...δεν το τραβαει ο οργανισμος μου...Το καλοκαιρι πινω παρα πολυ (λογικο)...
Γενικα παντως θελω να αρχισω να πινω περισσοτερο και να φτιαξω λιγο και τη διατροφη μου...Με τα κιλα δεν εχω θεμα ειμαι 46, αλλα τρωω ολη την ωρα βλακειες... Πολλα γλυκα κτλπ...Θελω να το ψαξω και με καμια βιταμινη...Απλα δεν ξερω πρεπει πρωτα να κανω εξετασεις για να παρω πχ β12? Επισης θελω να παιρνω ω3 που κανουν καλο στην καρδια... :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

Θεανουλα μου καλημερα!!! Καλημερα και στα υπολοιπα κοριτσια!! Βρε ακομα ασχολεισαι με τις ταχυπαλμιες? Εμπαινα και διαβαζα το thread σου αλλα εγιναν πραματα και θαμματα αυτες τις μερες και δεν ειχα χρονο να κατσω να σου γραψω..εγω ξερω απο τον πατερα μου που του ειχαν πει οι καρδιολογοι οτι κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες κανουμε ακομα και οταν τρωμε και μετα ξαπλωσουμε!!! Ξεκολλα το μυαλο σου!!! Ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και πολυ συγκεκριμενες οι παθησεις που μπορει να εχει η καρδια και να οδηγουν στο θανατο!!! Ασε τα ξαδερφια του μπαμπα σου και την ξαδερφη σου που εχασες...η κοπελα ειχε αλλο προβλημα...οχι τις δικες σου ταχυκαρδιες!!!! Αυτα που εχεις εσυ τα εχει ολος ο κοσμος...αν δεν τα ειχες θα τα αποκτουσες στο μελλον...αν δεν τα αποκτουσες στο μελλον δε θα ησουνα φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος!!! Τα εχουμε ολοι απλα δε δινουμε σημασια!!!,επρεπε να δεις εμενα..που εψω καθημερινα και ταχυπαλμιες και αρρυθμις που μου κοβουν την ανασα και πεταγομαι πανω σαν το κατσικι! Εκει να σε δω!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Εγω τωρα τον χειμωνα δεν μπορω να πιω αρκετο νερο...δεν το τραβαει ο οργανισμος μου...Το καλοκαιρι πινω παρα πολυ (λογικο)...
> Γενικα παντως θελω να αρχισω να πινω περισσοτερο και να φτιαξω λιγο και τη διατροφη μου...Με τα κιλα δεν εχω θεμα ειμαι 46, αλλα τρωω ολη την ωρα βλακειες... Πολλα γλυκα κτλπ...Θελω να το ψαξω και με καμια βιταμινη...Απλα δεν ξερω πρεπει πρωτα να κανω εξετασεις για να παρω πχ β12? Επισης θελω να παιρνω ω3 που κανουν καλο στην καρδια...


Να παρεις και λιγο μαγνησιο...χαλαρωνει το νευρικο συστημα και βοηθα στην καταπολεμηση του αγχους

----------


## zugaki

Καλημέρα madiwasp! Εσένα δε σε ταλαιπωρούν όμως όλες αυτές οι ταχυπαλμίες, οι οποίες συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι ακίνδυνες και οφείλονται στο άγχος μας και στο κολλημένο μυαλό μας. Και πριν μας πιάσουν γιατί δεν τις αισθανόμασταν;
Πριν αισθανόμουν φυσιολογική, όχι τώρα!

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα κοπελα μου! ναι απο οτι ειδες δυστυχως εξακολουθω και εχω τον χαβα του απαυτου μου εγω...χαχαχα...Τι να κανω το κολημα εγινε απο οτι φαινεται μονιμο! Και εμενα οι αρρυθμιες μου κοβουν την ανασα παντως... Ουφ...
Εντωμεταξυ δεν σου ειπα το ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο ειναι τελικα την αλλη Τεταρτη οποτε δεν πηγα αυτη τη βδομαδα...Ειχα μπερδευτει...Οταν παω θα σου πω εμπειριες και αν με βοηθησε εστω και λιγο...Αν και δεν ειναι και μαγος ο αλλος πρεπει πρωτα απο ολα να προσπαθησω μονη μου να κανω κατι για τον εαυτο μου...
Μαγνησιο μπορω να παρω ετσι απο μονη μου, η καλυτερα να ρωτησω ενα γιατρο?

----------


## madiwasp

> Καλημέρα madiwasp! Εσένα δε σε ταλαιπωρούν όμως όλες αυτές οι ταχυπαλμίες, οι οποίες συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι ακίνδυνες και οφείλονται στο άγχος μας και στο κολλημένο μυαλό μας. Και πριν μας πιάσουν γιατί δεν τις αισθανόμασταν;
> Πριν αισθανόμουν φυσιολογική, όχι τώρα!


Εννοειται με ταλαιπωρουσαν...απλα ετρεξα σε 2-3 καρδιολογους...με πλακωσαν στις εξετασεις οπως και τη Θεανω...δε μου βρηκαν τιποτα ανησυχητικο και σιγαααα σιγα αρχισα να τις περναω στι ντουκου και να ηρεμω..οσο δινουμε σημασια δυστυχως τοσο χειροτερευουν..τις εχω 6 χρονια..καθε μερα...και αρρυθμιες μαζι...αυτο που προσπαθω να εξηγησω ειναι οτι η καρδια ειναι ενα οργανο που με πολυ απλες εξετασεις φαινεται αν λειτουργει σωστα ή οχι..δε χρειαζεται να ανησυχουμε τοσο πολυ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχουνε λογο

----------


## madiwasp

Δεν θα σου πω για το μαγνησιο γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη...εμενα λογω εγκυμοσυνης μου δινει αφθονο ο γυναικολογος μου και νομιζω οτι με βοηθαει να χαλαρωνω...αλλα δεν με εβαλε να κανω εξετασεις..νομιζω ομως οτι επειδη δεν ειναι φαρμακο μπορεις να το παρεις αφοβα! Τελοσπαντων, ρωτα εναν γιατρο ή εναν φαρμακοποιο για σιγουρια! Θα δεις οτι θα ξεκολλησει το μυαλο σου καποια στιγμη...και θα βρεις κατι αλλο και θα την ξεχασεις την καρδια...ηδη καταστρωσαμε σχεδιο για νευρολογο..θυμασαι???  :Wink:

----------


## θεανω

Ναι καλυτερα θα ρωτησω ενα γιατρο πρωτα...Παντως και εγω εχω ακουσει οτι βοηθαει το μαγνησιο στο αγχος κτλπ...Επλιζω να με ποιασει και εμενα...
Οχι νευρολογο, μαλλον πνευμονολογο θα επισκεφτω στη συνεχεια (εχω παει ηδη σε δυο μεχρι στιγμης)Αλλα δεν ξερω αμα διαβασες στα προηγουμενα μην εχω καινουριο συμπτωματακι, μιυ κοβεται η ανασα στη μεση! Χαχαχα δεν τπαρχει σωτηρια για μενα...
Η βασικα μπορω να παω και στους δυο ακομα και την ιδια μερα...χιχιχι νευρολογο και πνευμονολογο μαζι, να τελειωνω!

----------


## zugaki

Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ απλά με ταλαιπωρούν. Θα ήθελα να ένοιωθα την ηρεμία στην καρδιά όπως που είχα πριν ξεκινήσουν όλα αυτά. Τότε που δεν ασχολιόμουν καν με το πως χτυπάει η καρδιά.
Αλλά αν το αισθάνεσαι, έστω και λίγο θα το σκεφτώ. Όχι ότι έχω κάτι αλλά ότι με ταλαιπωρεί και με κουράζει και με στενοχωρεί όλο αυτό.

----------


## viviann

Βρε άτιμα κορίτσια...5΄ έλειψα και κάνατε χαμό απο comments!! χαχαα Madiswap με το καλό κορίτσι μου το μωράκι σου!!! Άστα να πάνε εμείς ασχολούμαστε για να ασχολούμαστε! σε ψυχίατρο πρέπει να πάμε ομαδικά και όχι σε καρδιολόγους!! Ή ακόμα καλύτερα να εγκυμονούμε κι εμείς για να την περνάμε χαλαρουίτα!!! αλήθεια απο που είστε;; Θα κάναμε καλό group therapy σε κανα ψυχίατρο...τον κόβω να άρχιζε να τρέχει μετά κι αυτός σε καρδιολόγους!!! χαχαα

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχαχα αμα παμε σε ψυχιατρο θα τον τρλανουμε και εκεινος θα τρεχει μετα σε αλλον ψυχιατρο να τον κανει καλα! :Smile: το μονο σιγουρο...

----------


## viviann

εννοείται αυτό!!! χαχαχα Πάντως πολύ χαίρομαι που το ξεπερνάμε με παρεούλα αλλά θα πρέπει και μόνες μας να το παλεύουμε απο λίγο ( ναι ναι για σενα χτυπάει η καμπάνα Θεανω μου) Πείσμα ωρε κορίτσια και θέληση να ξανακερδίσουμε την παλια μας ζωή πίσω!!!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Βρε άτιμα κορίτσια...5΄ έλειψα και κάνατε χαμό απο comments!! χαχαα Madiswap με το καλό κορίτσι μου το μωράκι σου!!! Άστα να πάνε εμείς ασχολούμαστε για να ασχολούμαστε! σε ψυχίατρο πρέπει να πάμε ομαδικά και όχι σε καρδιολόγους!! Ή ακόμα καλύτερα να εγκυμονούμε κι εμείς για να την περνάμε χαλαρουίτα!!! αλήθεια απο που είστε;; Θα κάναμε καλό group therapy σε κανα ψυχίατρο...τον κόβω να άρχιζε να τρέχει μετά κι αυτός σε καρδιολόγους!!! χαχαα


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο!! Ομαδικο ραντεβου σε ψυχιατρο επειγοντως!!!

----------


## θεανω

Εμενα παντως μου κανει πολυ καλο η συζητηση και το να βλεπω ανθρωπους να εχουν παρομοια θεματα με τα δικα μου...Γιατι οι αλλοι δεν με καταλαβαινουν...και λογικο...οταν δεν το χεις ζησει δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις απολυτα :Smile:  Ειδικα ο φιλος μου ολη την ωρα με βριζει...χεχεχε...
Παντως δεν απελπιζομαι πιστευω πως ολα τελικα θα πανε καλα! :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

> Εμενα παντως μου κανει πολυ καλο η συζητηση και το να βλεπω ανθρωπους να εχουν παρομοια θεματα με τα δικα μου...Γιατι οι αλλοι δεν με καταλαβαινουν...και λογικο...οταν δεν το χεις ζησει δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις απολυτα Ειδικα ο φιλος μου ολη την ωρα με βριζει...χεχεχε...
> Παντως δεν απελπιζομαι πιστευω πως ολα τελικα θα πανε καλα!


Αυτο ειναι μια αρχη!!! Να εισαι αισιοδοξη!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ειμαι η τουλαχιστον το προσπαθω! :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Να σου πω την αλήθεια τους καταλαβαίνω που δε μας καταλαβαίνουν  :Stick Out Tongue:  Είναι λογικό από τη μια μεριά, σου λέει δεν πάνε καλά αυτές, σα γιαγιάκες συμπεριφερόμαστε (και χειρότερα δλδ). 
Πρέπει να γίνουμε και εμείς όπως πριν.

----------


## θεανω

Εγω εκνευριζομαι παντως γιατι ο φιλος μου δεν ξερει πως να χειριστει το θεμα και ξεσπαει με νευρα...Ειναι λογικο να μην μας καταλαβαινουν αλλα εγω θελω τουλαχιστον να προσπαθηδει να μπει στη θεση μου...Αυτος το μονο που κανει ειναι να μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και απλα τα κανω ολα αυτα για να τραβηξω την προσοχη...και οτι δε με λυπαται...λες και εγω ζητησα λυπηση...Τι να πεις...

----------


## zugaki

> Εγω εκνευριζομαι παντως γιατι ο φιλος μου δεν ξερει πως να χειριστει το θεμα και ξεσπαει με νευρα...Ειναι λογικο να μην μας καταλαβαινουν αλλα εγω θελω τουλαχιστον να προσπαθηδει να μπει στη θεση μου...Αυτος το μονο που κανει ειναι να μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και απλα τα κανω ολα αυτα για να τραβηξω την προσοχη...και οτι δε με λυπαται...λες και εγω ζητησα λυπηση...Τι να πεις...


Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας αλλά όντως τα αισθανόμαστε! Πριν που δεν τα αισθανόμασταν γιατί δεν παραπονιόμασταν;

----------


## madiwasp

> Εγω εκνευριζομαι παντως γιατι ο φιλος μου δεν ξερει πως να χειριστει το θεμα και ξεσπαει με νευρα...Ειναι λογικο να μην μας καταλαβαινουν αλλα εγω θελω τουλαχιστον να προσπαθηδει να μπει στη θεση μου...Αυτος το μονο που κανει ειναι να μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και απλα τα κανω ολα αυτα για να τραβηξω την προσοχη...και οτι δε με λυπαται...λες και εγω ζητησα λυπηση...Τι να πεις...


Ουτε εμενα με καταλαβαινει ο αντρας μου...επρεπε να με πιασουν ψυχολογικα για να με καταλαβει...αλλα μετα απο 2 χρονια μου λεει οτι αν ειχα ολα αυτα για τα οποια φοβομουν και φοβαμαι θα με εκλαιγαν οι ρεγγες τωρα!! Ουτε οι γονεις μου με καταλαβαινουν...ο μπαμπας μου ισως λιγο λογω αδυναμιας...η μανα μου με κοροιδευει!!!

----------


## zugaki

Ναι, γιατί σου λένε δεν έχουν κάτι οργανικό και παραπονιούνται. Τι να πούνε και άλλοι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας; Και μας θεωρούν αχάριστες.
Αν συμβεί κάτι (κούφια η ώρα) μετά θα λένε πόσο καλά που ήμασταν και δεν το καταλαβαίναμε (εμένα έτσι με αντιμετωπίζουν)

----------


## zugaki

:EEK!:  Η ζωή είναι πολύτιμη. Μη χάνετε άδικα το χρόνο σας...

Ούτε ένα βουνό χρυσάφι, δεν μπορεί να αγοράσει ένα χαμένο δευτερόλεπτο... (μου άρεσε και ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας)

----------


## viviann

Συμφωνω μαζι σας κοριτσια μου...εμενα δοξα τω θεω δεν εχει αρχισει ακομα να νευριαζει με την κατασταση μου αλλα κ γω τον στηριξα πριν 1,5 χρονο με δικη του φοβια που απεκτησα μεσω μονοπυρηνωσης. Βασικα εγω προτεινω να γινουνε σκληρες κ οτι νιωθουμε να μη μας τρομαζει αλλα να μας πεισμωνει κ να λεμε " τι μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις σημερα?? Πφφφ" :-)

----------


## zugaki

Εσείς το χατε ξαναπαθει στο παρελθόν; Εγω εδω και 4 μήνες εχω το κολλημα με τις ταχυκαρδιες. Αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ειχα δυσπνοια και αισθημα παλμων και μικροτερη στο σχολειο και ξαφνικα εξαφανιστηκαν

----------


## viviann

Εγω θυμαμαι μικρη αρκετα μες το αυτοκινητο να μου κοβεται ο αερας κ προσπαθουσα παντα να ειμαι κοντα στο παραθυρο...σα δυσπνοια ενιωθα. Μετα τελειως αναπαντεχα το ξεπερασα!! Αργοτερα στα 22 μου επαθα την πρωτη μου κριση πανικου κ ανακαλυψα οτι ειχα αυχεναλγια. Επιστρεφοντας απο φοιτητρια ξαναπαθα μια αρρωστοφοβια οπου καθε μερα παλευα με το τερας των πανικων! Τοτε με επισκεφθηκαν κ για πρωτη φορα οι εκτακτες συστολες. Τοτε η σρρωστοφοβια μου διηρκησε κανα 6μηνακι αλλα το παλευα κ του ξεφυγα...αρχισα να περνω πολυ ωραια!! Και τωρα με επισκεφθηκε απο τον Αυγουστο στις διακοπες μου.

----------


## zugaki

Εμένα μετά τις διακοπές (όλως τυχαίως). Ήταν και αγχωτικό καλοκαίρι λόγω της κατάστασης της χώρας. Μετά κάθε μέρα φοβόμουν ότι έχω και κάτι διαφορετικό. Ώσπου ξέσπασαν οι ταχυπαλμίες και μετά βρήκα μόνιμη ασχολία

----------


## viviann

Αστα να πανε zugaki θα αρχισω να πιστευω οτι οντως μας ψεκαζουνε!! :-P θα το ξεπερασουμε...που θα παει!!!

----------


## zugaki

Πάντως γενικά ξέρετε αν υπάρχουν φυσικοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης της φλεβοκομβικής ταχυπαλμίας;

----------


## θεανω

Εμενα παντως ο μπαμπας μου με κοροιδευει συνεχεια και με παρακαλαει νανπαθω καμια φοβια με τα ματια (επειδη ειναι οφθαλμιατρος τουκαχιστον λεει να μας βγαινει τσαμπα, αφου θα με εξεταζει αυτος).Του χα πει παντως καποια στιγμη ασχετο να μου γραψει μαγνητικη (πριν με ποιασει η φοβια με την καρδια) αλλα μου λεει δεν μπορω...Μαλλον ψεματα το ελεγε γιατι νομιζω οι οφθαλμιατροι μπορουν να γραψουν...Η μαμα μου ειναι διπλα μου και με καταλαβαινει γιατι και αυτη μικρη παθαινε πανικους και ειδε αρρωστοφοβια (οταν εε πεθανει ο παππους μου)...Ε και μετα αρρωστησε πραγματικα και της περασαν οι ψοβιες αφου ειδε να αντιμετωπισει κατι αληθινο...
Παντως κοριτσια μου οντως μπορει να μας ψεκαζουν δεν εξηγηται διαφορετικα...καταρχας τα πιο παλια χρονια σιγα μην παθαιναν τετοια πραγματα οπως εμεις τωρα...

----------


## θεανω

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν φυσικοι τροποι αντιμετωπισης της ταχυκαρδιας...Τουλαχιστον εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να ανακαλυψω κατι...Το μονο που γινεται ειναι η αποβολη του αγχους πραγμα για εμενα τουλαχιστον ακατορθωτο...
Κοριτσια μου συγγνωμη για το πως γραφω αλλα ειμαι απο κινητο και μου σπαει τα νευρα και καμια φορα μου ξεφευγουν γραμματα κτλπ...

----------


## viviann

Παλια δουλευαν πι ανθρωποι με κρυα με ζεστες με...με ...με... κ κανενας τους δε νομιζω να καθοταν να ασχοληθει με τετοια χαζα οπως εμεις... Μονο οσοι το χουν παθει μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν!! Οι υπολοιποι απλως μας κοροιδευουν γτ θεωρουν οτι εχουμε μονο χαζο μυαλο κ επισης οτι δε νιωθουμε τπτ!! Εμενα ο πατερας μου λεει οτι ανηκω στην ειδικοτητα του...κτηνιατρος γαρ! Χαχα

----------


## zugaki

Εδώ οι παππούδες μας ή άνθρωποι που έχουν πραγματικα προβήματα με την καρδιά και δεν αισθάνονται τίποτα.

----------


## θεανω

Κτηνιατρος ειναι ο μπαμπας σου?Αχ τελεια λατρευω τα ζωα...Εχω και δυο δικα μου σκυλια (τι ενα βεβαια ειναι στο χωριο) και ασχολουμαι με αδεσποτα κτλπ...
Παντως παιδια η αληθεια ειναι πως αν χτυπα ξυλο αρρωστησεις πραγματικα αποκτας μια δυναμη που ουτε εσυ ο ιδιος πιστευες ποτε πως θα ειχες...Σας λεω ας πουμε η μαμα μου που μικρη ειχε και αυτη φοβιες μετα που επαθε σκληρυνση δεν φοβαται τιποτα...Προς θεου δε λεω να αρρωστησουμε για να βαλουμε μυαλο, απλα αν ειχαμε πραγματικα κατι δεν θα καναμε ετσι σιγουρα...
Παντως οντως παλια δεν ασχολουνταν με τετοιες βλακειες... ηταν νομιζω σαν γενιες πιο σκληροι απο εμας (οι παππουδες ας πουμε και οι γιαγιαδες μας)...Ενταξει ειχαν ζησει και πιο δυσκολα και ειχαν σκληραγωγηθει...

----------


## zugaki

Πώς εκείνοι δεν αποκτούσαν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα με τόσες δυσκολίες που αντιμετώπιζαν; Και εμείς με το παραμικρό άγχος (ίσως και γελοίο πολλές φορές) παραδινόμαστε και μας χτυπούν σωματικά όλα αυτά; Και εγώ το έχω απορία.
Μήπως είμαστε και λίγο κακομαθημένες; Δε ξέρω...

----------


## θεανω

Και κακομαθημενες σιγουρα αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι εχει στηθει και μια ολοκληρη βιομηχανια γυρω απο το αγχος...Απο φαρμακευτικες εταιριες με ψυχοφαρμακα, απο τη μοδα της ψυχοθεραπειας, απο ταινιες που δειχνουν ανθρωπους με καταθλιψη κτλπ απο τα παντα...Δεν λεω πως δεν υπαρχουν ψυχοκες διαταραχες και δεν τις υποτιμω, και επουδενι δεν θελω να παρεξηγηθουν τα λεγομενα μου,απλα θεωρω οτι και ολο αυτο εχει γινει λιγο μοδα και κλισε...Ολο ακουμε ο συγχρονος τροπος ζωης φερνει αγχος κτλπ και καπως σαν να ανθυποβαλουμε τον εαυτο μας κατα εναν τροπο ωστε να αγχωθουμε και εμεις και μετα παθαινουμε οτι παθαινουμε...

----------


## θεανω

Βασικα δεν ειναι μονο το αγχος, ειναι με τη σειρα της και η καταθλιψη κτλπ... Ειχα δει ενα πολυ ωραιο ντοκυμαντερ γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα παλια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε...

----------


## zugaki

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Και εγω πιστευω πως αν δε διαβαζαμε ολα αυτα στο ιντερνετ, θα τα ξεπερνουσαμε πολυ πιο γρηγορα κ ανωδυνα! Σε τρομοκρατουν ολα αυτα κ λες κ εγω αυτα εχω κ δε θα μπορεσω να τα ξεπερασω μονος μου. Προσωπικα μ εχει καταστρεψει το ιντερνετ με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω για τις ασθενειες

----------


## θεανω

Α καλα ασε και εγω αρχικα απο το ιντερνετ καταστραφηκα...Πατουσα τα οποια συμπτωματα ειχα μεσα σε αυτους τους διομιση μηνες που με εποιασε ολη αυτη η τρελα και μου εβγαζε ολες τις αρρωστιες του κοσμου...Αμα σου πω απο τι εχω περασει θα με λυπηθεις...
Καρκινο στο στομαχι, στο εντερο, σκολεικοειδιτιδα, περιτονιτιδα, ειλεο, καρκινο στην ουροδοχο κυστη, στους πνευμονες, καρκινο στο κεφαλι και τωρα καρδιοπαθεια η προβλημα τελοσπαντων στην καρδια...
Αλλα ολα αυτα που σου λεω τα ζουσα πιστευα οτι τα εχω σιγουρα και για τον ειλεο ειχα παει και στο νοσοκομειο στα επειγοντα εκτος απο εξετασεις κτλπ...Παντως στο ιντερνετ δεν μπαινω πλεον να κοιταω τιποτα αλλα η ζημια εγινε δυστυχως

----------


## zugaki

Μια απο τα ιδια κοριτσι μου. Και εγω το εκοψα πλεον αλλα... πραγματικα μας κατεστρεψε! Και μου το λεγαν ολοι αλλα εγω εκει

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα ειμαστε τραγικες :Smile:  Και εμενα μου το ελεγαν αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα τιποτα...Η μαμα μου ειχε απειλησει να μου παρει και το κινητο για να μην μπαινω σε ιατρικες σελιδες κτλπ (καλυτερα να το εκανε)...
Αφου εμπαινα και διαβαζα διαφορα και μετα πηγαινα στην κουζινα που συνηθως καθεται η μανα μου και της ελεγα μαμα και μου ελεγε τι αρρωστια εχεις σημερα..? :Smile:  Αχαχαχαχα αλλα για καθε μια που παθαινα ειχα και σοβαρα επιχειρηματα...
Α εχω παθει και καρκινο στον οισοφαγο, στον λαρυγγα, λευχαιμια...αχαχαχαχα
Αμα θυμηθω ποια αλλη εχω περασει θα την γραψω!

----------


## dcat

Παιδιά εγώ μέχρι στιγμής από τότε που άρχισα να σηκώνω και εγώ το δικό μου σταυρό, κατάλαβα ότι το πιο εύκολο είναι να μας βγάλουν τρελούς είτε έχουμε είτε δεν έχουμε κάτι όλοι οι γιατροί αντί να κάνουν την έρευνα πάνω στη δική τους ειδικότητα το παίζουν ψυχίατροι και οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι φυσικά δε σου δίνουν περιθώρια σε τίποτα και για πλάκα να πας αγχώδη διαταραχή θα διαγνώσουν. Σαφώς και από άγχος και μόνο μπορείς να έχεις ταχυκαρδίες και και ορισμένοι κάποιες αθώες αρρυθμίες αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να ερευνήσεις και άλλα πράγματα. Ταχυκαρδία μπορεί να κάνει μια απλή παλινδρόμηση ένα αυτοάνοσο μια απλή ίωση οτιδήποτε απλό ή όχι, το θέμα είναι ότι όποιος και αν είναι ο λόγος πρέπει πρώτα να διερευνηθεί το άτομο που βιώνει ξαφνικά όλο αυτό. Έχω δει τον τελευταίο χρόνο αρκετούς γιατρούς και ψυχιάτρους, έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου σε αυτούς όλοι τρελή με έβγαζαν μέχρι που άρχισα να βρίσκω κάποια άκρη τον τελευταίο καιρο μετά από μαγνητική καρδιάς που έκανα αλλά και πάλι έχω πολύ ψάξιμο δυστυχώς αν μπεις σε τέτοια περιπέτεια δύσκολα επανέρχεσαι τελείως και φυσικά όταν βιώνεις ξαφνικά τόσο άσχημα πράγματα όσο ακέραιο χαρακτήρα και αν έχεις και το άγχος θα σου χτυπήσει την πόρτα και η ανησυχία και ο φόβος και ο τρόμος και όλα, διαφορετικά ή αναίσθητος είσαι ή βλαμμένος (συγγνώμη κιόλας). Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε όλοι μας είτε έχουμε σκέτο άγχος είτε υπάρχουν και κάποια παθολογικά ευρήματα είναι στήριξη από τους δικούς μας από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό σαφώς και έναν καλό γιατρό που πραγματικά θα ασχοληθεί και δε θα μας ξεπετάξει έτσι ώστε να ξέρουμε τι αντιμετωπίζουμε. Μη χάσετε την κριτική σας σκέψη προσέξτε το ανοσοποιητικό σας βάλτε ήπια άσκηση στη ζωή σας έστω ένα απλό περπάτημα είναι υπέραρκετο για κάποιους αυτά μόνο πιστεύω θα είναι σωτήρια και βγάλτε την πίεση από τη ζωή σας.

Αυτό που δε κατάλαβα είναι πως η ξαδέρφη σου πήγε μέχρι τη Γαλλία και κάποιοι στο Ιπποκράτειο της είπαν όλα καλά έτσι απλά... ;;;

----------


## θεανω

Dcat καλησπερα!Θες καταρχην να μας πεις το δικο σου θεμα?Εννοω ειχες ταχυκαρδιες κτλπ και πως κατεληξες σε μαγνητικη καρδιας?Αν θελεις φυσικα απαντας απλα ρωταω για να καταλαβω καλυτερα :Smile:  Παντως συμφωνω στο οτι και να εχεις αποδιδεται στο αγχος, αλλα αν κανεις ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις και δεν σου βρισκουν τιποτα? :Smile:  Αλλα και εγω ειχα παει σε μια παθολογο προσφατα και της ελεγα τα συμπτωματα μου και γελουσε (η αληθεια ειναι πως με ειχε εκνευρισει παρα πολυ)...Και χωρις να μς εξετασει μου λεει πηγαινε κοριτσακι μου σε κανεναν ψυχιατρο...Οκ δεν λεω πως ειχα κατι και δεν με προσεξε, απλα επρεπε εστω για το τυπικο της υποθεσης να με κοιταξει...Εγω την πιεσα και με εβαλε στο κρεβατι!
Τεσπα, η ξαδερφη μου ειχε παει στη Γαλλια πριν 15 χρονια οταν πρωτοαρρωστησε και εκανε εκει καυτηριασμο νομιζω...
Εκτοτε την παρακολουθουσαν εδω και εναν χρονο πριν πεθανει (δηλαδη πριν 3μιση χρονια περιπου) ειχε παει στο Ιπποκρατειο...Οποτε η Γαλλια ηταν πολυ παλια...

----------


## dcat

Έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα τα δικά μου... δε θα πω όλη την ιστορία μόνο τα βασικά, ταχυκαρδίες αρρυθμίες κόπωση πόνο στο στήθος κτλ.. τη Μαγνητική μου την έγραψε η τελευταία καρδιολόγος που επισκέφτηκα γιατί προφανώς πρόσεξε κάτι που δεν είδαν οι άλλοι τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο ακόμη ψάχνομαι. Η ξαδέρφη σου προφανώς έκανε ablation στη Γαλλία για να σταματήσει τις αρρυθμίες αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω είναι από εκεί και πέρα τι έγινε....
εσύ δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με αυτό που είχε η ταχυκαρδίες προκαλούνται από το νευρικό σύστημα κάτι το έχει ερεθίσει μπορεί να είναι και συσσωρευμένο άγχος για μένα καλύτερα πήγαινε σε έναν σοβαρό γιατρό μίλα του σοβαρά αν πραγματικά δε βρει κάτι και σου προτείνει κανένα ζαναξ πάρε κανένα καμιά βδομάδα σε πολλή μικρή ποσότητα κόψε ότι διεγείρει από τροφές το νευρικό σύστημα και ξεκίνα περπάτημα ή ήπια γυμναστική ότι θες, για να αποφορτιστείς σιγά σιγά από κει και πέρα αν σε λίγους μήνες δε βλέπεις βελτίωση ή σου συμβεί κάτι άλλο εκτός από απλή ταχυκαρδία ψάξε και άλλο.

----------


## dcat

Βασικά για να καταλάβω εξετάσεις αίματος τα στοιχιώδη έστω τα έχεις κάνει?

----------


## θεανω

Ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ και δεν ετυχε να διαβασω το θεμα σου :Smile: 
Τα εχω γραψει αναλυτικα (τα οσα ξερω βασικα) για την ξαδερφη μου...Αλλα για να μην σε παιδευω με το να ψαχνεις τα μηνυματα θα τα ξαναπω...Αρχικα οτι επολυ σοβαρο ειχε γινει ηταν πριν 15 χρονια οπως σου ειπα που ειχε παει Γαλλια...Εγω ημουν πολυ μικρη τοτε οποτε δεν θυμαμαι κατι...Οταν μεγαλωσα μου ειπαν πι δικοι μου οτι ειχε καποιο θεμα στην καρδια...
Λοιπον απο αυτα που ξερω ειναι πως 13 χρονων την εποιασε ενας πονος στο στομαχι...Την πηγε η θεια μου στην παιδιατρο η οποια ακουσε περιεργους τους σφυγμους της και την εστειλε στον αντρα της ο οποιος ηταν καρδιολογος...Πηγε και σε αυτον και εκεινος την εστειλε στο Ιπποκρατειο...Ανεβηκε στο μηχανημα να κανει τεστ κοπωσεως και τρομαξαν οι γιατροι και το σταματησαν αμεσως...Παθαινε κοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες...Α κατι ακομα που δεν το εχω αναφερει γιατι το ειχα ξεχασει ειναι οτι ειχε παθει κοξακι που αυτο μπορει να πειραξει την καρδια...Βεβαια ο μπαμπας μου μου ειπε πως το κοξακι δεν μπορει να πειραξει τοσο μια υγιη καρδια, προφανως απλα ο ιος κατι της ενεργοποιησε...Τεσπα μετα πηγε Γαλλια δυο φορες εκανε καυτηριασμο αλλα παλι ο μπαμπας μου μου ειπε πως δεν ειχαν καταφερει εκει να καυτηριασουν το κομματι της καρδιας το οποιο δημιουργουσε το προβλημα...
Εκτοτε και ολα αυτα τα χρονια παρακολουθουνταν απο τον γιατρο της (ο συγκεκριμενος ηταν κορυφαιος καρδιολογος και ειχε ανακαλυψει και το συνδρομο της Ναξου) και πηγαινε καλα απο αυτα που ξερω...Ισως την παρακολουθουσε πιο στενα γιατι ειχαν πεθανει και δυο πρωτα ξαδερφια του μπαμπα μου και της μανας της και φοβοταν και για αυτο...Δεν ξερω αν παθαινε και πιο μεγαλη κοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες νομιζω ειχε παντως...Επισης ειχε στζητηθει το θεμα του απινιδωτη αλλα ουτε η θεια μου ηθελε να το ακουσει ουτε ο γιατρος της προφανως το ειχε θεσει σαν τελεσιδικο να τον βαλει...Ενα χρονο πριν φυγει πηγε στο Ιππκρατειο εκανε μαγνητικη και της ειπαν εκει οι γιατροι εισαι μια χαρα φυγε...Και μολις εδειξε στον γιατρο της τα αποτελεσματα πηρε τηλεφωνο την θεια μου και της λεει πως αφου και η μαγνητικη ειναι μια χαρα κλεινει ο φακελος της και απλα θα εεχεται μια στο τοσο να την παρακολουθω...Α νομιζω πως τα τελευταια 3 χρονια δεν εκανε ουτε πολλες αρρυθμιες...Τεσπα και μετα πεθανε...Εντελως ξαφικα...Απο τη νεκροψια δεν φανηκε κατι και ο γιατρος της επειδη τρελαθηκε εστειλε δειγματα στην Αμερικη...Καποια στιγμη τκμον ειχε παρει τηλεφωνο ο μπαμπας μου να ρωτησει τι εγινε και του ειπε πως ο Αμερικανος ειδε λεει καποια βλαβη στις πρωτεινες της καρδιας αλλα θα τα κοιτουσε και αλλο τα δειγματα...Αυτο...Αλλα μετα ο γιατρος της πεθανε απο καρκινο και δεν μαθαμε κατι αλλο :Frown: 
Αυτα ξερω...Σιγουρα ομως θα υπαρχουν και αλλες λεπτομερειες που δεν γνωριζω...

----------


## θεανω

Καλε πως δεν εχω κανει...δυο φορες υπερηχο, δυο καρδιογραφηματα,,και προσφατα χολντερ

----------


## dcat

αίματος έκανες? αν θες να μιλήσουμε από σκάιπ πες με κουράζει λίγο αυτό

----------


## θεανω

Σκαιπ δεν εχω γενικα αλλα ετσι και αλλιως δυστυχως μου εχει χαλασει ο υπολογιστης και ειμαι απο το κινητο το οποιο μου σπαει τα νευρα...Αιματος εχω κανει γενικες και προσφατα οι οποιες ηταν καλες...

----------


## θεανω

Αν θες να μιλησουμε με αλλον τροπο ειτε πμ δεν εχω θεμα εννοειται... :Smile:

----------


## dcat

ούτε εγώ είχα από για να μιλάμε με ορισμένα παιδιά από εδώ έκανα πέρυσι, θυρεοειδή έκανες ας πούμε σίδηρο τα κλασσικά? Δεν έχω θέμα απλά η συνεχόμενη συζήτηση είναι λίγο κουραστική κατα τα άλλα οκ, για να κλείσω το θέμα για σένα εφόσον έκανες τη βασικά εξέταση κάνε αυτά που προανέφερα να δεις πως θα πάει τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## θεανω

Θυροειδη εχω κανει παλι προσφατα δεν εχω...Σιδηρο δε θυμαμαι φανταζομαι ομως θα εχω κανει...
Σκαιπ ηθελα να κανω απλα μετα χαλασε το λαπτοπ μου και το αφησα...
Να σημειωσω βεβαια πως απο το χολντερ μου φανηκαν μονο φλεβοκομβικες ταχυκαρδιες και ο γιατρος μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω καθολου...Δεν εδειξε τιποτα αλλο ουτε εκτακτες που παθαινω συχνα η αρρυθμιες...Παντως η αμφιβολια ασφαλως και εξακολουθει και με τρωει και επεται και αλλη επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο...Θα προσπαθησω να κανω παντως οσα μου ειπες...ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Καλά μιλάμε μας έκανε μια yoga σήμερα...άλλο πράγμα!! κόμπος δεθήκαμε!! και ούτε λόγος για άγχος και ταχυπαλμίες...άλλος άνθρωπος, ενέργεια και διάθεση στο full, κορίτσια μη το αργείτε άλλο!!

----------


## zugaki

Πως αποφορτιζεται ρε παιδια το νευρικο συστημα; απο εκει προερχονται εχεις δικιο! Θεωρω την ασκηση το πιο σημαντικο! Εγω τουλαχιστον μολις λιγο κουνηθω εντονα αισθανομαι ενα ρευμα σ ολο το κορμι και ηρεμω

----------


## viviann

Ένα θα σας πω και φαντάζομαι οτι θα με καταλάβουν όσοι κάνουν έκτακτες συστολές!! εδώ και λίγο καιρό...νιώθω λίγο αυτό το σφίξιμο που σε πιάνει όταν πας να κάνεις έκτακτη αλλά τελικα δεν κάνεις...απλώς εκείνη την ώρα σου κόβεται για λιγο η ανάσα και για δευτερόλεπτο νιώθεις αυτή τη γλυκιά δυσφορία...αυτό να ξέρετε μου είπε ο γαστρεντερολόγος δημιουργείται και απο μια ψιλοπαλινδρομισουλα όπως ακόμα και οι έκτακτες κάποιες φορές δημιουργούνται απο αυτή!

----------


## zugaki

Για πες λεπτομερειες viviann! Πως αισθανεσαι τωρα;

----------


## θεανω

Α ηθελα να αναφερω οτι εκτος απο ταχυκαρδιες και εκτακτες εχω και πονους στην πλατη, κουραζομαι και λαχανιαζω ευκολα και βαρος στο στηθος :Frown:  Για ολα αυτα μου ειπε ο γιατρος αγχος...Αγχωθηκα παλι μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξω παραπανω...τωρα εβγαλα μια βολτα το σκυλι στο τετραγωνο και τα εφτυσα...και εποιασα τους παλμους και πρεπει να φτασα τους 150...απο 5 λεπτα περπατημα...Μετα τι γυμναστικη μου λετε να κανω? :Frown:

----------


## viviann

zugaki μια χαρά περίφημα αισθάνομαι αν εξαιρέσεις οτι κι εγω όπως και η θεανώ νιώθω πόνο στην πλάτη, βάρος στο στήθος με ενοχληματα μπροστα στο στερνο-καρδια και αριστερα στο στήθος κατω απο τη μασχάλη. Είναι συσωρευμένο άγχος και το πιστεύω γτ θυμάμαι οτι αυτό το αίσθημα το είχα και πέρυσι όταν στρεσσαριζομουν πολύ αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία...έκανα κ ένα τσιγαρο κι όλα καλάααα!! Αυτό που είπα πριν zugaki είναι σαν ένα ανεπαίσθητο σφιξιματάκι σου κοβει μερικώς την αναπνοή και κάπως έτσι γίνετι και στην έκτακτη...απλά στην έκτακτη νιώθεις και το πετάρισμα της καρδιάς.

----------


## zugaki

Εγω δεν εχω αισθανθει αυτες τις εκτακτες που λετε! Το μονο που αισθανομαι ειναι αισθημα παλμων και πιο γρηγορους παλμους και καμια φορα σα να πεταριζουν διαφορα σημεια στο σωμα αλλα αυτο δε μ ενοχλει. Παντως οντως το νοιωθεις οτι ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχος

----------


## θεανω

Κοριτσια τωρα μου κολησε οτι εχω στεφανιαια νοσο :Frown: ουφ...
Και εγω νιωθω τους παλμους μου πολλες φορες και τους ακουω απο το αριστερο αυτι και μου σπανε τα νευρα

----------


## viviann

χαχαχα...αχ βρε θεανώ!!! Ηρέμησε πουλάκι μου λίγο!!! τίποτα δεν έχεις...στεφανιαία εχουν μετα τα 50-60...δεν δύναται να έχεις εσυ!!! Δηλαδή και να το ρποσπαθήσεις...δεν γίνεται!!! Zugaki οχι εσύ νιώθεις απλά συσπάσεις μυών...τελείως διαφορετικό απο τις έκτακτες! Βέβαια και τα δύο είναι αποτέλεσμα άγχους!! ΑΑΑ, εγώ έχω κι ένα ανεπαίσθητο γουργουρητό στον οισοφάγο...ούτε γατί να μην ήμουν...κι αυτό φυσικά προέρχεται απο την παλινδρόμηση !!

----------


## zugaki

Το θεμα ειναι πως θα αποφορτισουμε το ολο συστημα απο το αγχος

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχαχα...  :Smile:  οταν με το καλο μου περασουν ολα αυτα θα μπαινω εδω να βλεπω τι εγραφα και να γελαω...
Παντως εγω εκανα και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν μου βρηκε παλινδρομηση...Οποτε οι εκτακτες μου και οτι νιωθω δεν προερχονται απο το στομαχι...
Οσο για το πως θα αποφορτιστουμε απο το αγχος...Με γυμναστικη καμια γιογκα η πιλατες, δεν ξερω αμα βοηθησει καμια βιταμινη, καλη διατροφη, οχι καφεδες και τσιγαρα και αν παλι δεν ποιασουν ολα αυτα ισως καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για λιγο καιρο

----------


## viviann

Με υπομονή, επιμονή και προσπάθεια! Εσείς τι ακριβώς νιώθετε?? εκτός απο ταχθπαλμία,κάποια δυσφορία,κάποιο πόνο, περίεργα στο μέρος της καρδιάς?? τι?

----------


## zugaki

Εμενα το βασικο ειναι η ταχυπαλμια, αντε καμια φορα μια δυσφορια στην πλατη

----------


## viviann

αυτό είναι όλο?? Μη το πεις ούτε του παπά!!  :Big Grin:  Μακάρι κι εμείς να ξεπεράσουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα κ ας έχουμε μόνο αυτά!

----------


## zugaki

Ειναι κουραστικο μωρε! Φερνει ταραχη

----------


## θεανω

Εχεχεχ εγω εχω αναφερει τι νιωθω...Ταχυπαλμια δυσπνοια μου κοβεται η αναπνοη πονο στο στηθος στην πλατη βαρος στο στηθος εκτακτες...Ωραια πραγματα :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Α και αυτα ειναι μονο τα συμπτωματα της καρδιας...εχω και απο αλλα οργανα!απλα δε σινω σημασια

----------


## JimZe

Τελικά είναι απίστευτο το πόσοι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν αυτού του είδους το ψυχοπαθητικό για μένα ζήτημα! Με αμελητέα όπως αποδεικνύεται στη πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων συμπτώματα ταλαιπωρούμαστε και δεν μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε στο έπακρο τη ζωή μας, να αισθανθούμε 'φυσιολογικοί' όπως ο περισσότερος κόσμος ή ο άλλωτε παλιός καλός εαυτός μας.

Εγώ είμαι 24, η ιστορία με τις έκτακτες συστολές ξεκίνησε πριν 3 μήνες τον Σεπτέμβρη. Γενικά είμαι αγχώδες άτομο και τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια κυρίως με τη σχολή και τώρα με το μεταπτυχιακό το άγχος και το στρες ήταν καθημερινό φαινόμενο. Το Σεπτέμβρη λοιπόν ορισμένα βράδια πριν τον ύπνο, είχα ορισμένες έκτακτες συστολές, το πολύ 1-2 ίσα για να τις καταλάβω, τις οποίες ωστόσο απλά τις προσπερνούσα (μακάρι να συνεχιζόταν αυτό) και δεν έδινα ιδιαίτερη σημασία. 

Αυτό συνεχίστηκε τόσο χαλαρά και αδιάφορα μέχρι μια μερά στις αρχές Νοέμβρη με έπιασε μια έντονη συστολή την οποία προσπάθησα να αγνοήσω ως έκανα, ωστόσο αυτή παρέμεινε το αγχός άρχισε να κορυφώνεται και ταν ταν έπαθα την πρώτη κρίση πανικού στη ζωή μου. Άρχισαν να έχω ταχυκαρδία, πετάχτηκα από το κρεβάτι ξύπνησα κακήν κακώς την κοπέλα μου, με έπιασε ταραχή, βάρος στο στήθος, κόμπο στο λαιμό και νόμιζα ότι θα πάθαινα ανακοπή. Έφτασα σε απόγνωση ντύθηκα,έψαξα για εφημερεύον νοσοκομείο, κουβάλισα και τη κοπέλα μου μαζί κα βγήκα 2 η ώρα το βράδυ στους δρόμους να βρω ταξί να παω στο νοσοκομείο. Η κρίση άρχισε να υποχωρεί, το άγχος και ο φόβος είχαν κάποιες αυξομειώσεις και σκέφτηκα στη διαδρομή ενώ κουβαλούσα μια ολόκληρη μπουκάλα νερό μαζί μου, να σταματήσει το ταξί και να μην πάω στο νοσοκομείο ωστόσο όταν το σκέφτηκα το άγχος επιδεινονόταν. Πήγα λοιπόν στο νοσοκομείο όπου γινόταν ο χαμός είπα το προβλήμά μου για να πάρω το χαρτί εξέτασης και μόνο που δε με έδιωξαν! Αισθάνθηκα ντροπή και παρότι περίμενα για αρκετή ώρα στην ουρά εν τέλη έφυγα δίχως εξέταση. 

Την επόμενη μέρα ήμουν καλύτερα χωρίς ωστόσο να βγω από το σπίτι μέχρι να συνέλθω από το βραδινό σοκ και οι φοβικές σκέψεις ήταν παρόν χωρίς να με κυριεύουν. Αυτό ήταν όμως, από εκείνο το βράδυ η καθημερινότητα μου, ο τρόπος σκέψης και αντίδρασης αλλαξαν άρδην. Είχα τη σκέψη και το φόβο συνεχώς για το πότε θα με βρεί πάλι έκτακτη συστολή, σκεφτόμουν ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή στο δρόμο και θα τρέχουν όλοι πάνω μου και θα με μεταφέρουν με ασθενοφόρα και γενικά πολλές τέτοιου είδους αρνητικές σκέψεις. Τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα πολλά: ψευδοζάλη, λίγος πονοκέφαλος, βάρος στο στήθος, μυική ένταση και 'εσωτερικό τρέμουλο', ψευδό αδυναμία και μούδιασμα του αριστερού χεριού κ.α. 

Εν τέλη για να μου φύγει ο φόβος έκλεισα ραντεβού σε καρδιολόγο. Πήγα λοιπόν, ξαφνιάστηκε που ένας 24 ετών πήγε για εξέταση καρδιάς και αφού του εξήγησα μου έκανε την κλασσική εξέταση με υπερυχο, καρδιογράφημα μέτρησης πίεσης και παλμών! Η πίεση 14 και 9, λίγο αγχωμένος, και η καρδιά;; ΌΛΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ!! Ουδέν πρόβλημα, ούτε το παραμικρό! Ανακουφίστηκα και έφυγα με μερικές κλασσικές συμβουλές διατροφής και ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για μερικές μέρες με βιταμίνες μαγνησίου. Το επόμενο διάστημα και σταδιακά οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και το άγχος μου άρχισαν να περιορίζονται και ιδιαίτερα τα βράδυα κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου όπου τα ξέχναγα όλα και κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι. Το έντονο σωματικό σύμπτωμα που ακολούθησε ωστόσο ήταν η μυική ένταση εσωτερικά δηλαδή δεν είχα τρέμουλο και άρχισα να σκέφτομαι βλακείες αν έχω τίποτα νευρολογικές παθήσεις και αν θα πρέπει να επισκεφθώ και νευρολόγο (ντοινγκ!). Ευτυχώς αυτό το ξεπέρασα, γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό ξεκίνησε από το έντονο άγχος αλλά μου έχει μείνει μέχρι και τώρα ακόμα όταν δεν αγχώνομαι. 
Μέχρι και προχθές μπορώ να πω ότι το είχα εξαλείψει σημαντικά και ενώ ήμουν με ελαφριά γρίπη εκεί το βραδάκι στο καναπέ με έπιασε μια έκτακτη συστολή (γαμότο!!!!!!) και να'σου πάλι το άγχος από την αρχή και οι φοβίες... Αχχ θεέ μου γιατί πάλι αυτη η δραματική ιστορία... 

Επισκέφτηκα πάλι μια σωρεία άρθων και θεμάτων σε φόρουμ και διάβαζα αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις με τη δική μου και δυστυχώς και ακόμα σοβαρότερες και συνειδητοποίησα πλήρως οτι στους περισσότερους μας όλα ξεκινούν από το μυαλό με τις αρνητικές μας σκέψεις! Δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές καταφέρνω και ξεφεύγω και άλλες υποτροπιάζω. Προσπαθώ να καθυσυχαστώ ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και όλα είναι λόγω άγχους. Αλλά και αυτές οι αναθεματισμένες έκτακτες συστολές τι θέλουν και μας ΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ;;; Εμάς βρήκατε ρε αναθεματισμένες;; Άντε ούστ επιτέλους, μας ζαλίσατε!! Και μιλάω εγώ με 2-3 την ημέρα και ορισμένες μέρες καμία και διάβασα κάποιοι παθαίνουν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες ημερησίως και τα'παιξα!

Δεδομένου ότι δεν διαθέτω πολλά λεφτά για να τα ξοδέψω μάλιστα σε συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο, αποφάσισα να αγοράσω ένα ωραίο βιβλίο αυτοβελτίωσης και αντιμετώπισης του άγχους ώστε να κατανοήσω περισσότερο τι είναι αυτό που μας δημιουργεί αυτές τις φοβίες, να κατανοήσω και να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου και να μάθω να ζω με αυτό ώστε να έχω μια φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα. Θα αφιερώσω αρκετό χρόνο τώρα στις διακοπες μελετώντας του ενώ διάβσα ότι και ο διαλογισμός μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Ίσως όλα αυτά γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο, ίσως είναι ένα μήνυμα από κάποιον ή από τον εαυτό μας για να αλλάξουμε κακές συνήθειες που κάναμε είτε σε εμάς είτε σε άλλους. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλά τυχαία γνώρισα κάποιος ανθρώπους μέσω του web και αναθεώρησα για τις διατροφικές συνήθειες που είχα όπως και έχει το μεγαλύτερο σύνολο, άρχισα να τρέφομαι πιο σωστά ώστε να έχω συνολικά μια καλύτερη υγεία. 

Αυτά, εύχομαι σε όλους πραγματικά ολόψυχα δύναμη και κουράγιο, να αντέχουμε και να αντιμετώπιζουμε τις δυσκολίες που εμφανίζονται στη ζωή μας και να λάβει ένα τέλος αυτό το ψυχοφθόρο μαρτύριο που βασανίζει τόσο κοσμό. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας παιδιά, ας μάθουμε να ελέγχουμε τις σκέψεις μας!

----------


## θεανω

Καλησπερα! Ειδες τελικα οντως δυστυχως ειμαστε πολλοι! Εσυ υποφερεις και απο ταχυκαρδιες η εχεις μονο εκτακτες? Αν θες παντως μια συμβουλη απο εμενα και επειδη σε βλεπω σε καλο δρομο και χαιρομαι για αυτο ειναι να μην μπεις στο ιντερνετ και ψαξεις τιποτα για καμια αρρωστια και ποτε...Ειναι η πηγη του κακου και πραγματικα εχει καταστρεψει πολυ κοσμο...Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει και το βιβλιο αυτοβελτιωσης και να καταφερεις να βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου οτι εχεις κατι το παθολογικο, τωρα που ακομα ειναι νωρις...Εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σου και εισαι μια χαρα οποτε πρεπει να προσπαθησεις μονος σου να το βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου...Και μην σκεφτεσαι τις εκτακτες γιατι οσο τος μελετας θα ερχονται...Βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου το ολο θεμα και επικεντρωσου σε πιο δημιουργικα πραγματα...

----------


## JimZe

Ταχυκαρδίες έχω μόνο όταν με καταβάλλει σχεδόν πλήρως το άγχος και φυσικά σε κρίση πανικού. Μόνο οι έκτακτες μου επηρεάζουν τη ψυχολογία και το ηθικό. Το προηγούμενο διάστημα δε ξέρω πως τα είχα καταφέρει και είχα ξεφύγει από αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο της αρνητικής σκέψης - φοβίας > άγχος > ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα αλλά για να το έκανα μια φορά σίγουρα θα το ξαναπετύχω! Πρέπει να πεισμώσεις και τον εαυτό σου, εγώ λέω 'ασε μας ρε ηλίθιε που κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με βλακείες, πάμε γερά, δεν έχεις τίποτα!!'. Παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφή. Οι καφέδες (ότι χειρότερο, προκαλλεί αρρυθμίες), αλκοολ κάπνισμα, πολλά ζωικά λίπη κλπ με τις τοξίνες που περιέχουν επιδεινώνουν τη κατάσταση. 

Αυτό με τις αρρώστιες και το ιντερνετ το είχα απο παλιά δίχως να με επηρεάζει. Αλλά από τότε που έπαθα αυτό με τη κρίση πανικού και είχα επισκεφθεί πάλι ιατρικά σαιτς βάσει υποτιθέμενων συμπτωμάτων μου είχα αρρωστήσει μόνο και μόνο διαβαζωντάς τα. Καρκίνους, θυροειδείς, διαβήτης τύπου 1, 2, 152, σκουλικοειδίτιδες, νευραλαλγίες, τακαμούρι και οτι μπορει να φανταστεί ο νους νόμιζα ότι είχα, αλλά το έκοψα ευτυχώς γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να επιφορτώνω τις υπάρχουσες αρνητικές σκέψεις με επιπλέον φαντασιακές ασθένειες! 

Στα βιβλία αυτά αυτοβελτίωσης πέραν των άλλων περιλαμβάνουν και πολλές ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης τις οποίες θέλω να δοκιμάσψ και να εφαρμόζω σε περιόδους εξάρσεων και υποτροπιάσεων. Υπάρχουν και σε διάφορα σαιτς στο διαδίκτυο αλλά είναι λίγο χαοτική η αναζήτηση και θα ήθελα να τα εχω συγκεντρωμένα σε ένα εγχειρίδιο. Σκεφτείτε αν μπορούμε με τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να κάνουμε όλα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά που μας ταλαιπωρούν, τι μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε όταν τα βρούμε με τον εαυτό μας παραμερίσουμε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και σκεφτόμαστε θετικά! 

Η γυμναστική βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Το τελευταίο 8μηνο πήγαινα τακτικά σε ένα κοντινό γήπεδο για τρέξιμο αλλά μετά το συμβάν σταμάτησα λόγω φόβου. Πήγα τις προάλλες που αισθανόμουν καλύτερα και στην αρχή λόγω άγχους με είχε πιάσει στο στήθος ένα τρέμουλο - αναβρασμός αλλά μετά συνέχισα και έφυγε! Μέχρι και 2 γύρους τρέξιμο έκανα, και ένιωσα απίστευτη χαλάρωση. Αντιμετώπισα το άγχος και τη φοβία και τη νίκησα έστω και παροδικά. 

Πάντως μπράβο για το θέμα, τον τρόπο γραφής των μελών, νομίζω διαβάζοντας ολα τα μηνύματα όλοι όσοι έχουμε βιώσει και βιώνουμε αυτές τις καταστάσεις, παίρνουμε δύναμη και αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα. Άντε ρε παιδιά, είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουμε φοβικές σκέψεις να επικυριαρχούν πάνω μας;; Όλα περνούν, μια μπόρα είναι θα περάσει όπως έχουν γράψει και κάποιοι.... 

Για τη νίκη λοιπόν!!

----------


## ippotis

Ας ξεκινησουμε απο τα βασικα ολα προερχονται απο το υποσυνειδητο σου ειναι σκεψεις που βρισκονται στο εσωτερικο του μυαλου σου και τις οποιες δεν εξωτερικευεις.Αυτες οι λογοκριμενες δικες σου εσωτερικες σκεψεις σε βασανιζουν και σου δημιουργουν φαντασιωσεις καθως και ονειρα που σε τρομοκρατουν.Πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις οσα αυτα που σε φοβιζουν ωστε να εξαφανιστουν και να μην εχεις ταχυκαρδιες που προερχονται απο το αγχος σου για κατι που σε απασχολει.

----------


## dcat

Βλέπω η κουβέντα προχώρησε πολύ... Παιδιά τις έκτακτες τις νιώθουμε διαφορετικά ο καθένας άλλος σαν να κόβεται η αναπνοή άλλος στο στήθος σφίξιμο ή πετάρισμα στο λαιμό.. το θέμα είναι τι έκτακτες είναι κολπικές κοιλιακές κτλ.. και εννοείτε ότι δεν είναι σε όλους από το άγχος... ορισμένοι κάνουν από άγχος και μόνο συνήθως κολπικές και τελείως ακίνδυνες κάποιοι γεννιούνται με την προδιάθεση και σε νεαρή ηλικία αρχίζουν και τις αντιλαμβάνονται και άλλοι από παθολογικά αίτια. Εσείς όλοι τι ακριβώς έχετε και τι ηλικία είστε?

----------


## ippotis

Dcat εγω απλα εχω μελετησει καποια βιβλια ψυχολογιας επειδη εχω σαν χομπυ την ψυχολογια.Ειμαι 33 χρονων και απλα μπηκα να ρωτησω τις συμβουλες σας να βρω καποια κοπελα να αγαπιομαστε επειδη μεχρι στιγμης στις σχεσεις που εχω κανει δεν εχω βρει την κοπελα που να νοιωσω καψουρα,ερωτα η αγαπη και μονο στον ερωτικο τομεα ερχομασταν καπως πιο κοντα.

----------


## θεανω

Εχει σκεφτει κανεις σας ομως πως μπορει να γουσταρουμε να σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα? Πως μπορει να μας βολευει για διαφορετικο λογο τον καθενα αυτη η κατασταση?
Δεν ξερω ειναι και αυτη μια εξηγηση...Ισως λιγο πιο τραβηγμενη και ισως θα βρισκοταν μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια...Εγω παντως για τον εαυτο μου το εχω σκεφτει αρκετες φορες...
Παντως η γυμναστικη οντως βοηθαει παρα πολυ...Περυσι που πηγαινα γυμναστηριο σχεδον καθε ημερα (καλσ τοτε δεν ειχα αρρωτοφοβια βεβαια) αλλα με εκανε αλλο ανθρωπο...Πιστευω ασφαλως θα με βοηθουσε και τωρα, αλλα φοβαμαι να παω γιατι δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου...Ωστοσο λεω να πιεστω και να ξεκινησω απο βδομαδα...
Οσο για τον καφε κτλπ ασφαλως φερνει εκτακτες αλλα εμενα δεν με εχει βοηθησει το κοψιμο του...Κυριως στις ταχυκαρδιες αφου και παλι εχω...

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω αν γουσταρεις να σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα πρεπει να υπολογισεις ομως οτι οι επιπτωσεις που εχεις στις ταχυκαρδιες προερχονται απο ολα αυτα αρα δεν ειναι κατι καλο για σενα.

----------


## θεανω

Dcat εγω ειμαι 25... Δυστυχως τις δικες μου εκτακτες δεν τις εποιασε το χολντερ και αυτο ειναι που με αγχωνει γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειναι αθωες η οχι...Τις ειπα παντως στον καρδιολογο και μου ειπε δεν ειναι κατι...Παντως δεν τις νιωθω καθε φορα το ιδιο...Τη μια ειναι ενα πολυ εντονο ντουπ και μου κοβεται η αναπνοη και ειναι πολυ τρομαχτικο και την αλλη ειναι απλα ενα φτερουγισμα οχι τοσο ενοχλητικο

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω πρεπει να βγαλεις το αγχος απο την καθημερινοτητα σου.Να κανεις θετικες σκεψεις ωστε να χαμογελας και να περνας καλα την καθε στιγμη.

----------


## θεανω

Δεν ειπα οτι γουσταρω να σκεφτομαι αρνητικα τουλαχιστον οχι συνειδητα...Ισως ο τροπος που το εθεσα να ηταν λαθος...Εννοω οτι ολο αυτο το πραγμα με το να νιωθω αρρωστη και να νομιζω πως εχω κατι σοβαρο σε καποιους τομεις της ζωης μου με διευκολυνει και με βολευει...Αυτο...

----------


## dcat

Μάλιστα, τουλάχιστον εσύ έχεις την υγεία σου!.. τι συμβουλή θες?
πραγματικά δεν υπάρχουν συμβουλές σε αυτά τα θέματα, μόνο να είσαι ο εαυτός πάντα να είσαι ανοιχτός να γνωρίζεις κόσμο από κοντά πάντα χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μπεις στη διαδικασία να ψάχνεις συνέχεια σε σημείο σχεδόν εμμονικό και από εκεί και πέρα αν είναι να συμβεί θα συμβεί.. η ταπεινή μου άποψη

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω ναι εχεις δικιο καταλαβαινω τι λες προσπαθεις να δικαιολογησεις τις πραξεις σου στον εαυτο σου λεγοντας στην εσωτερικη Θεανω των σκεψεων σου οτι για ολα φταιει η αρρωστια που νοιωθεις.Ομως μιλαμε αν καταλαβα καλα για δυο Θεανω μια εξωτερικη που εισαι εσυ και πρεπει να απολογεισαι στην εσωτερικη Θεανω στον εαυτο σου για οτι γινεται.Εκει βρισκεται το κλειδι οσων γινονται.Πρεπει να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου την εσωτερικη Θεανω οτι δεν εχεις καμια αναγκη να αισθανεσαι ετσι αφου μπορεις να πετυχεις οτι θες και οτι εχεις τις ικανοτητες επειδη εισαι ενα ατομο που πιστευεις στις δυνατοτητες σου και μπορεις να ξεπερασεις τις φοβιες σου και να πετυχεις τους στοχους σου.

----------


## θεανω

Δεν πιστευω πολυ στον εαυτο μου ουτε εχω στοχους...Τελειωσα μια σχολη που δεν τρελαινομαι κιολλας και νιωθω πως δεν θελω να δουλεψω πανω σε αυτον τον τομεα...Οποτε στοχους τουλαχιστον επαγγελματικους δεν εχω...Αλλα ουτε και προσωπικους θα ελεγα...Καθως ουτε να παντρευτω θελω ουτε να κανω παιδια...Οποτε μαλλον σε αυτα οφειολονται ολα...Καλα οχι ολα σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα θεματα αλλα θελω να πω και για ενα παιδι 25 χρονων να μην εχει ονειρα δεν ειναι και οτι πιο φυσιολογικο...

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω εχω την εντυπωση οτι επειδη βαζεις αρνητικους στοχους συμβαινει αυτο.Προσπαθησε τους στοχους σου σε προσωπικο και επαγγελματικο επιπεδο να τους αντιστρεψεις τελειως.Να προσπαθησεις να βρεις καποια δουλεια σε οτι σπουδασες και να βρεις καποιον να παντρευτεις και να κανετε παιδια.Πιστευω οτι ειναι μια αμυνα του εαυτου σου και οτι οταν αναλαβεις αυτους τους στοχους να δωσουν νοημα σε σενα θα αποκτησεις νεο νοημα στην καθημερινοτητα σου.

----------


## madiwasp

> Δεν πιστευω πολυ στον εαυτο μου ουτε εχω στοχους...Τελειωσα μια σχολη που δεν τρελαινομαι κιολλας και νιωθω πως δεν θελω να δουλεψω πανω σε αυτον τον τομεα...Οποτε στοχους τουλαχιστον επαγγελματικους δεν εχω...Αλλα ουτε και προσωπικους θα ελεγα...Καθως ουτε να παντρευτω θελω ουτε να κανω παιδια...Οποτε μαλλον σε αυτα οφειολονται ολα...Καλα οχι ολα σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα θεματα αλλα θελω να πω και για ενα παιδι 25 χρονων να μην εχει ονειρα δεν ειναι και οτι πιο φυσιολογικο...


Μας βρηκα στοχο!!! Εσυ θα παρεις 10 κιλα και εγω θα χασω τα 10 κιλα που πηρα στην εγκυμοσυνη!!! Αλλα μετα το Φεβρουαριο ε??? Τι λες?!!!

----------


## θεανω

Χχχχιχ αμα παρω και κιλα εκει ειναι που θα μουρλαθω εντελως...Αστο καλυτερα...Ελα τα δεκα κιλα δεν ειναι τιποτα για εγκυμοσυνη...μολις γεννησεις θα φυγουν...
Παντως εγω παντρειες και παιδια πραγματικα δε θελω...πως να κανω κατι το οποιο για εμενα δεν εχει νοημα ουτε μου δινει χαρα? :Frown:  Αυτα τα πραγματα δεν γινονται καταναγκαστικα..

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω νομιζω οτι απλα νομιζεις οτι αυτα δεν εχουν νοημα για σενα και δεν σου δινουν χαρα.Οπως και να εχει αφου ετσι νοιωθεις βρες καποιους αλλους στοχους που να σε ικανοποιουν και προσπαθησε να τους πραγματοποιησεις ωστε να εχει καποιο νοημα η καθημερινοτητα σου και να εισαι πιο αισιοδοξη.

----------


## viviann

Θεανωωωω τι ειναι αυτα που λες παιδι μου???εχασες το νοημα της ζωης μου φαινεται!! Τι σε χαροποιει να σκεφτεσαι?? Αρρωστιες??? Ε??

----------


## ippotis

Vivian καλα της λες.Η Θεανω πρεπει να βρει αμεσα καποιους στοχους που να την κανουν ευτυχισμενη.

----------


## viviann

Σου ειπα κσποια πραγματα χθες για το υι "τραβαω" απο ψυχοσωματικα κ ομως εχω γεματη μερα...τωρα εσυ γτ κανεις κανεις πισω κ παραιτεισαι?? Το ξερω ippoti αλλα πρεπει κ η ιδια να το καταλαβει...

----------


## θεανω

Οχι δεν με χαροποιει να σκεφτομαι αρρωστιες...Αλλα ρε παιδια συγγνωμη το νοημα της ζωης ειναι μονο να παντρευτεις και να κανεις παιδια? Εγω παντως θελω να ξαναγινω οπως ημουν πριν και να βγαινω με τους φιλους μου να πηγαινω διακοπες ταξιδια να περναω γενικα καλα...και μπορει καποια στιγμη να θελησω να κανω και οικογενεια...δεν το αποκλειω...απλα οπως το σκεφτομαι τωρα δεν θελω ουτε ειναι αυτοσκοπος μου αυτο το πραγμα...

----------


## ippotis

Ωραια Θεανω οποτε σκεψου οτι δεν εχεις κατι οποτε μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που θες και προσπαθησε ο στοχος σου που σε ικανοποιει να ειναι να βγαινεις και να διασκεδαζεις.

----------


## madiwasp

> Οχι δεν με χαροποιει να σκεφτομαι αρρωστιες...Αλλα ρε παιδια συγγνωμη το νοημα της ζωης ειναι μονο να παντρευτεις και να κανεις παιδια? Εγω παντως θελω να ξαναγινω οπως ημουν πριν και να βγαινω με τους φιλους μου να πηγαινω διακοπες ταξιδια να περναω γενικα καλα...και μπορει καποια στιγμη να θελησω να κανω και οικογενεια...δεν το αποκλειω...απλα οπως το σκεφτομαι τωρα δεν θελω ουτε ειναι αυτοσκοπος μου αυτο το πραγμα...


Το νοημα της ζωης ειναι να εισαι ευτυχισμενη! Οτιδηποτε συνεπαγεται αυτο...οι επιθυμιες μας μεταβαλλονται συνεχως..μπορει τωρα να μη το θες...και σε 10 χρονια να το λαχταρας! Μπορει να μην το θελησεις και ποτε!!! Απλα βαλε στοχο την ευτυχια σου!

----------


## θεανω

Τωρα αυτα που ειπα ασφαλως θα μου πεις δεν ειναι ονειρα για το μελλον...ουτε στοχοι...απλα αυτα εχω αναγκη να κανω αμα αισθανθω καλυτερα...και μετα βλεπω για δουλεια που παρολο που δεν εχω ορεξη να ψαξω αναγκαστικα πρεπει να βρω κατι...

----------


## θεανω

Ειπες την πιο σωστη κουβεντα...Ο στοχος ειναι η ευτυχια και αυτη ερχεται απο διαφορετικα πραγματα στον καθενα...Αλλος ειναι ευτυχισμενος με ενα ταξιδι, αλλος με μια αγορα, αλλος με το να δει το παιδι του να γεννιεται η να παντρευεται κτλπ...Ας μην βαλουμε λοιπον και την ευτυχια σε καλουπια,αφου σιγουρα δεν χωραει...

----------


## θεανω

Ippotis βγαινω οσο μπορω...απλα αυτην την περιοδο δεν εχω και πολλα λεφτα γιατι τα εφαγα ολα σε γιατρους! Χιχιχι

----------


## ippotis

Οποτε Θεανω θα κανεις τις βολτες σου να περπατας να βγαινεις και να ξεσκας.Τσεκαρες οσα θεματα σε απασχολουσαν πηγες στους γιατρους που σε διαβεβαιωνουν οτι εισαι καλα.Απο εδω και περα να πηγαινεις βολτιτσα καπου που να μην χρειαζεσαι χρηματα αφου δεν εχεις ωστε να μην καθεσαι σπιτι και να τα σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα.

----------


## madiwasp

> Ειπες την πιο σωστη κουβεντα...Ο στοχος ειναι η ευτυχια και αυτη ερχεται απο διαφορετικα πραγματα στον καθενα...Αλλος ειναι ευτυχισμενος με ενα ταξιδι, αλλος με μια αγορα, αλλος με το να δει το παιδι του να γεννιεται η να παντρευεται κτλπ...Ας μην βαλουμε λοιπον και την ευτυχια σε καλουπια,αφου σιγουρα δεν χωραει...


Εγω συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου..βρες ενα χομπυ που να σου κραταει το μυαλο απασχολημενο..οτιδηποτε...ε τω και περιστασιακα..πηγαινε γυμναστηριο!!! Ειδα οτι γραφτηκες αλλα δεν πας!!! Θα σε μαλωσω! Ξεκινα ζουμπα!!! Μου ειπαν ειναι πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## viviann

Χαχαα ippotis! Οχι θεανω μου δμ ειναι αυτοσκοπος η οικογενεια αλλα παλεψε το με τη σχεση σου;με την παρεα σου ωστε να απομακρυνεσαι ολο κ πιο πολυ απο το μερος αναφορας σου κ να παραμενεις ο εαυτος σου χωρις τις φοβιες!!! Αν ερθει η ωρα μας,δε γλιτωνει κανεις!!!

----------


## θεανω

Πηγαινω βολτιτσες εχω και το σκυλακι που βγαζω συχνα βολτα μεσα στην ημερα...Αλλα καμια φορα και στη βολτα με ποιανουν τα συμπτωματα και εκει ειναι που τρελαινομαι...Σημερα ας πουμε που τον εβγαλα περπατησα 5 λεπτα και με εποιασε ταχυκαρδια ζαλαδα κοπωση λαχανιασμα κτλπ με αποτελεσμα να γυρισψ σπιτι και να νομιζω παλι πως εχω καρδιοπαθεια η στεφανιαια νοσο!Αααααχα...Αλλα μετα πηγα με τον φιλο μου και πηρα τροφη στο σκυλι και πηγαμε να παρουμε καφε και ηρθαμε σπιτι μετα και ημουν πιο καλα...Πιστευω αν δεν ειχα αυτα τα τρελα συμπτωματα θα ημουν πολυ πιο καλα...Αλλα που θα παει θα περασουν...Θα τα διωξω εγω!

----------


## θεανω

Τιποτα παιδια θα ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο απο βδομαδα θα παω και σε ψυχιατρο και ελπιζω ολα θα πανε καλα... :Smile: Σας επρηξα και εσας...

----------


## ippotis

Madiwsap εγω ας πουμε θελω να βρω την κοπελα που να αγαπιομαστε να παντρευτουμε και να κανουμε παιδια.Αυτο θα τυχει εκει που δεν το περιμενω και θα αξιοποιησω εκεινη τη στιγμη την ευκαιρια.Να καθομαι να με παιρνει απο κατω και να μου χαλαει τη διαθεση δεν βγαζει καπου.Οποτε καλο ειναι να διασκεδαζω να περναω καλα και να ερθει η κοπελα που θα εχουμε μια καλη σχεση την καταλληλη στιγμη.

----------


## θεανω

Θα ρθει και η κοπελα...μην το σκεφτεσαι και εκει που δεν το περιμενεις θα ρθει :Smile:  Ετσι γινεται παντα...μην αγχωνεσαι και ολα θα γινουν οπως τα θες...

----------


## madiwasp

> Πηγαινω βολτιτσες εχω και το σκυλακι που βγαζω συχνα βολτα μεσα στην ημερα...Αλλα καμια φορα και στη βολτα με ποιανουν τα συμπτωματα και εκει ειναι που τρελαινομαι...Σημερα ας πουμε που τον εβγαλα περπατησα 5 λεπτα και με εποιασε ταχυκαρδια ζαλαδα κοπωση λαχανιασμα κτλπ με αποτελεσμα να γυρισψ σπιτι και να νομιζω παλι πως εχω καρδιοπαθεια η στεφανιαια νοσο!Αααααχα...Αλλα μετα πηγα με τον φιλο μου και πηρα τροφη στο σκυλι και πηγαμε να παρουμε καφε και ηρθαμε σπιτι μετα και ημουν πιο καλα...Πιστευω αν δεν ειχα αυτα τα τρελα συμπτωματα θα ημουν πολυ πιο καλα...Αλλα που θα παει θα περασουν...Θα τα διωξω εγω!


Συγγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορεσα να κρατηθω και γελαω ακομη!!!! Σταφανιαια νοσο???? Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ρε κοριτσαρα μου μην τα λες παντου αυτα!!!! Θα μας παρουν στο ψιλο!!! Τι εισαι καλε??? 70 χρονων???!!!! Αχαχαχαχααχχααχαχαχα

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχχαχα το ξερω πως αυτα τα παθαινουν οι γεροι αλλα εκεινη την ωρα που με εποιασε η τρελα σκεφτηκα μηπως ειμαι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα γιατι παλι ολα τα συμπτωματα ταιριαζαν :Smile: αχαχχχχχα

----------


## madiwasp

> Madiwsap εγω ας πουμε θελω να βρω την κοπελα που να αγαπιομαστε να παντρευτουμε και να κανουμε παιδια.Αυτο θα τυχει εκει που δεν το περιμενω και θα αξιοποιησω εκεινη τη στιγμη την ευκαιρια.Να καθομαι να με παιρνει απο κατω και να μου χαλαει τη διαθεση δεν βγαζει καπου.Οποτε καλο ειναι να διασκεδαζω να περναω καλα και να ερθει η κοπελα που θα εχουμε μια καλη σχεση την καταλληλη στιγμη.


Ιπποτη φαινεσαι ευαισθητη ψυχη!!! Και σπανιζουν τετοιοι αντρες στις μερες μας!! Πραγματικα σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις μια γυναικα ανταξια σου και να ειστε πολυ αγαπημενοι! Οντως αυτα ειναι τυχερα...πιστευω οτι ολοι εχουμε ενα αντιστοιχο αλλο μισο του εαυτου μας καπου...απλα αργουμε πολλες φορες να το βρουμε...αλλα η ζωη μας πρεπει να συνεχιζεται ομορφα οπως και να 'χει..

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχαχαχχαχα το ξερω πως αυτα τα παθαινουν οι γεροι αλλα εκεινη την ωρα που με εποιασε η τρελα σκεφτηκα μηπως ειμαι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα γιατι παλι ολα τα συμπτωματα ταιριαζαναχαχχχχχα


Εγω κοροιδευω εσενα εντωμεταξυ...και πριν 1 μηνα νομιζα οτι παθαινω αλτσχαιμερ!! Πω πωωω!!! Ειμαστε για γελια!!!

----------


## viviann

Της τα ειπα κ γω αλλα δε με πιστευει!!! Εγω αποψε βγηκα με την παρεα μου...ηπια 2 ποτηρια κρασι...εκανα κ ενα τσιγαρακι! Κ ημουν σουπερ!! Τωρα βεβαια παλι με πιασανε λιγο τα ψυχοσωματικα μου λογο του οτι μαλωσα με τον δικο μου αλλα οκ!! that's all!!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχχαχα... εγω ειπα και στον μπαμπα μου να κανω στεφανιογραφια και γελουσε...τουλαχιστον προσφερουμε και λιγο γελιο στους αλλους σε αυτες τις δυσκολες ημερες...κατι ειναι και αυτο :Smile:

----------


## ippotis

Ευχαριστω madiwasp για τα καλα σου λογια.Ελπιζω να βρω μια ρομαντικη κοπελα να αγαπιομαστε πολυ και να εχουμε μια ωραια σχεση.

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου καλα εκανες και βγηκες...Εγω καθησα μεσα για να δω νικολουλη :Smile: αχχχαχαχαχα εχω τις αρτωστιες που παθαινουν οι γεροι βλεπω και τις αγαπημενες τους εκπομπες...δεν με βλεπω καλα...
Ελπιζω να τα βρειτε με τον φιλο σου παντως!

----------


## viviann

Χαχαχα αχ βρε αδιορθωτο κοριτσι!!!! Δε θα θελες να κανεις στεφανιογραφια...πιστεψε με!!!

----------


## madiwasp

Καλα σου λεει η βιβιαν!!! Αντε μαρη που μου θες και στεφανιαια νοσο!!! Να περιμενεις τη σειρα σου...σε καμια 40αρια χρονια το συζηταμε για στεφανιαια νοσο!!! Τωρα βρες τιποτα αλλο!!! 
Βιβιαν μη μου ταραζεσαι!!! Εγω αν δεν τσακωθω με τον δικο μου 2 φορες την εβδομαδα το ριχνω στις αρρωστιες!!! Οποτε 1000 φορες να τσακωνομαστε μπας και ξεκολλαει λιγο το μυαλο μας!! Αντε να βγουμε λιγο απο το comfort zone μας!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Βιβιαν μου καλα εκανες και βγηκες...Εγω καθησα μεσα για να δω νικολουληαχχχαχαχαχα εχω τις αρτωστιες που παθαινουν οι γεροι βλεπω και τις αγαπημενες τους εκπομπες...δεν με βλεπω καλα...
> Ελπιζω να τα βρειτε με τον φιλο σου παντως!


Κι εγω Νικολουλη βλεπω Θεανω!! Τον εφαγε τον ναυτικο η χηρα του!!! Απ' τον Ιουνιο την ειχα καταλαβει οτι αυτη τον σκοτωσε!

----------


## θεανω

Βρε δεν θα εκανα ενταξει ειπαμε :Smile: αχαχχα απλα ετσι του το ειπα! Τους τρελανα και αυτους τους δυσμοιρους γονεις...
Ναι τον εφαγε η κακουργα... Εγω να σου πω δεν πιστευα οτι τον ειχε φαει αυτη...Ελεγα πως θα τον ειχε σκοτωσει ο αντρας της γκομενας του (εκανα σεναρια αχαχαχαχα)...
Α με τον Βαγγελη τι εγινε καταλαβε κανεις?

----------


## madiwasp

> Βρε δεν θα εκανα ενταξει ειπαμεαχαχχα απλα ετσι του το ειπα! Τους τρελανα και αυτους τους δυσμοιρους γονεις...
> Ναι τον εφαγε η κακουργα... Εγω να σου πω δεν πιστευα οτι τον ειχε φαει αυτη...Ελεγα πως θα τον ειχε σκοτωσει ο αντρας της γκομενας του (εκανα σεναρια αχαχαχαχα)...
> Α με τον Βαγγελη τι εγινε καταλαβε κανεις?


Βρηκαν κατι φωτογραφιες που τραβηχτηκαν πριν παει η αστυνομια και ο ιατροδικαστης στο σημειο που τον βρηκανε..καινοι φωτογραφιες τον δειχνουν σε αλλη κατασταση απο αυτη που βρεθηκε το παιδι..και πιθανον να τον σκοτωσαν και να τον μετεφεραν εκει που τον βρηκε η αστυνομια..

----------


## JimZe

Εγω μόλις ηπια ενα ροφημα μελισσοχορτου (φυσικό χαλαρωτικό) ότι πρέπει να φύγει η ενταση της ημέρας και έτοιμος για ύπνο... Αν και απεχθάνομαι τα βράδια, ο ύπνος έχει γίνει η αγαπημένη μου ψυχοθεραπεία. Καθαρίζει το μυαλό και σταματούν οι διάφορες σκέψεις... Ευτυχώς δεν έχει επηρεαστεί το κομμάτι αυτό και κοιμάμαι χωρίς διακοπές. Δε θα άντεχα και αυπνίες

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους με κατά το δυνατόν μηδενικές αρνητικές σκέψεις!

----------


## θεανω

Ααααα...μαλιστα...και ποτε θα μαθουμε πιο πολλες λεπτομερειες? Πωπωπω παντως η χηρα τι θεατρο επαιζε...ελεος...πολυ υπουλη γυναικα...

----------


## θεανω

Α και εγω μελισσοχορτο εκανα και ηπια...και εμενα παντως ο υπνος ευτυχως δεν εχει επηρεαστει...Απλα καποια ελαχιστα βραδυα πεταγομαι με κομμενη την ανασα αλλα ευτυχως δεν γινεται συχνα αυτο...Καλο σου βραδυ και μακαρι οι αρνητικες σκεψεις να φυγουν τελειως :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Μadiswap μου προσπαθω να μην ταραζομΙ αλλα δε μπορωωωω...ταραζομαι οταν απο το πουθενα κοριτσακι σα τα κρυα τα νερα ανησυχει τοσο! Οσο για τον δικο μου θα τονε φτιαξω εγω αυριο...αει στο καλο του κ αυτος!!! Εγω το ειχα καταλαβει γι'αυτη...κατι μου ξενιζε η κ καλα χηρα...

----------


## θεανω

Σε ποιον μιλαει η χηρα ρε παιδια και λεει εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο την αποδοση μου?Δεν εχω καταλαβει...
Βιβιαν μου στρωστον αυριο...αχαχαχαα

----------


## viviann

Θα σκισω τη γατα αυριο!! Χαχα στον δικηγορο της το λεει...

----------


## madiwasp

Νομιζω στο δικηγορο της πρεπει να μιλαει στα διαλειμματα...παντως πολυ ψυχρη...εμενα εκει μου κινησε τις υποψιες...το σκυλι σου ψοφαει και λιγωνεααι απο το κλαμα...ποσο μαλλον να σου σκοτωσουν τον αντρα! Δεν αντιδρας ετσι!

----------


## θεανω

Καλα θα κανεις...πατα ποδι...αχαχα...
Παντως απο οσο θυμαμαι δεν ηταν ο δικος της δικηγορος εκει αλλα ο δικηγορος της οικογενειας του αντρα της...

----------


## viviann

Συμφωνω madiswap!! Για εξιχνιαση εγκληματων πρεπει να μας παρουν!!! Ασε μας βρε λουλη κ συ...δικηγορισκε...η αλλη τον εφαγε λαχανο κ βγηκες εσυ ο πεινασμενος να την υπερασπιστεις!

----------


## madiwasp

Α μπορει...παντως πως δεν την ψιλιαστηκε η Νικολουλη τοτε..

----------


## viviann

Μια χαρα την ψιλιαστηκε!! Φανηκε απο τις ερωτησεις της!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ε θα την ειχε υποψιαστει σιγουρα...τους μυριζεται αυτη η ατιμη απο χιλομετρα...ποσω μαλλον αυτην την σουλτουκω...
Παντως παιδια η πιο συγκλονιστικη υποθεση που εχει δειξει νομιζω πως ηταν με τον παπαγεωργιου...Δεν ξερω αν το ειχατε παρακολουθησει...
Πω αυτος ο δικηγορος της τι αχωνευτος που ειναι...

----------


## madiwasp

> Συμφωνω madiswap!! Για εξιχνιαση εγκληματων πρεπει να μας παρουν!!! Ασε μας βρε λουλη κ συ...δικηγορισκε...η αλλη τον εφαγε λαχανο κ βγηκες εσυ ο πεινασμενος να την υπερασπιστεις!


Χαχαχαχαχα!!!! Αντε μωρε τον χασοδικη!!! Βιβιαν ενα χαρισματακι μου εδωσε ο Θεος..κοβω φατσες και δεν πεφτω ποτε εξω!!! Ουτε μια φορα μεχρι στιγμης...οταν την ειδα τον Ιουνιο, στα 5 πρωτα λεπτα λεω στον αντρα μου...αυτη τον εφαγε...δες ακριβεια στα λογια της...ποσο ψυχρη ηταν...θυμοταν τα παντα με καθε λεπτομερεια...

----------


## θεανω

Εγω παλι δεν το χω πολυ με αυτα... βασικα και εμενα μου φαινοταν περιεργη η σταση της, αλλα λεω αμα τον ειχε φαει αυτη θα επαιζε θεατρο για να μη δωσει δικαιωματα πχ θα εκλαιγε η θα φαινοταν πιο στενοχωρημενη για να μην τραβηξει τα βλεματα...Αλλα τι λετε να εγινε και να τον εφαγε τελικα.? Αλλη γκομενα?

----------


## viviann

Ετσι ετσι κ μενα δε μου κολλουσε η απαθεια της που ελεγε ταχα οτι στερεψε απο κλαμα κλπ... εγω τι σκατα εχω κ δε στερευω ποτε?? Βανα που ανοιγει κ τα παιρνει ολα??

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχα καλα κανεις και κλαις γιατι ξεθυμαινεις! 
Παντως το παιδι της δεν το σκεφτηκε καθολου ρε γαμωτο? Κριμα ειναι... :Frown:

----------


## viviann

Τι να πεις γοα τη διαστροφη της σλλης...εγω πιστευω οτι αυτη ειχα γκομενο γτ πολλα ακουγονταν γι'αυτη!! Τι να πεις!!! Σας καληνυχτω κοριτσια μου!! Αλλο ενα βραδυ με πονους πφφφ..κουραση κ αυτο!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχαχα καλα κανεις και κλαις γιατι ξεθυμαινεις! 
> Παντως το παιδι της δεν το σκεφτηκε καθολου ρε γαμωτο? Κριμα ειναι...


Πωπω!! Ποσο σπαστικοι ειναι αυτοι οι δικηγοροι!!! Ας το βουλωσει ο ηλιθιος!!! Τον ακουω τοση ωρα και τρελαινομαι!!!

----------


## θεανω

Οντως ειναι πολυ σπαστικος...Αλλα σε αυτο που ειπε για τα κιλα εχει ενα δικιο...Πως τον εβαλε κατω αυτη? Πρεπει να ειχε και συνεργο,ισως τον γκομενο της...Καλο βραδυ κοριτσια μου και ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι μια καλυτερη ημερα για ολους μας!  :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

Καληνυχτα Βιβιαν!!!! Καλη ξεκουραση!!! Και εγω κοριτσαρες θα αποσυρθω στα ιδιαιτερα μου! :P
Κλωτσαει και ο μπεμπης και να δω πως θα κοιμηθω κι αποψε!!! Kick boxer θα γινει αυτο το παιδι!!! 
Καληνυχτα κοριτσαρες!!! Ραντεβου αυριο εδω να λυσουμε τα ψυχολογικα μας!!!

----------


## Stavros

Στεφανιογραφία???Υπάρχουν άλλες 3 εξετάσεις που ελέγχουν την αθηρωμάτωση και είναι μη επεβατικές...
Αλλά τζάμπα λεφτά θα χαλάσεις..Οι Ταχυκαρδίες δεν έχουν σχέση με στεφανιαία νόσο...

----------


## θεανω

Οχι καλε δεν θα εκανα :Smile:  ετσι το ειπα...Ειπαμε ολα εχουν και ενα οριο...!

----------


## zugaki

Καλημερες ομορφες!

----------


## viviann

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!! Ελπιζω να μου ειστε πιο καλα απο χθες και λιγοτερα καλα απο αυριο!!!

----------


## ippotis

Θεανω οποτε καλο ειναι να μην εχεις υπερβολικες σκεψεις και να βλεπεις τα πραγματα πιο ωραια και να περνας καλα.

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα!!! Ναι ιπποτη αυτο προσπαθω να κανω :Smile:  Ηδη σημερα ξυπνησα πιο καλα, ελπιζω το ιδιο και ολοι σας..Ας εχουμε ενα ομορφο Σαββατοκυριακο με λιγοτερες εγνοιες προβληματισμους και ανησυχιες...

----------


## zugaki

Και εγω το ιδιο! Η καλη διαθεση μεταδιδεται απο τον εναν στον αλλον :Big Grin:

----------


## θεανω

Μακαρι να κρατησει κιολλας βεβαια :Smile:  Αλλα στο χερι μας ειναι!

----------


## zugaki

Για πειτε τι εχετε προγραμματισει για το σκ;;

----------


## viviann

Εγω κοριτσια τωρα τελειωνω το βαψιμο μαλλιου στο κομμωτηριο...λιγο ενα σφιξιματακι με επιασε αλλα power!!!

----------


## θεανω

Α τελεια με γεια τα μαλλακια...Εγω σε λιγο θα πηγαινα στο μολ να αλλαξω τα παπουτσια που πηρα γιατι τα εβαλα σπιτι και μου ηταν λιγο μικρα, αλλα τσακωθηκα με τον δικο μου και του ειπα να μην παμε.. Το βραδυ φωναξα στο σπιτι κατι φιλους να ρθουνε επειδη λειπουν οι δικοι μου και για αυριο δεν εχω κανονισει κατι :Smile:

----------


## dcat

Θεανώ σου έστειλα 1πμ..

----------


## θεανω

Τι ειδα τωρα σου απανταω :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Επειδη πρεπει να φυγω να παω στη γιαγια μου και για να μην απαντησω βιαστικα σου στελνω σε κανενα διωρο που θα γυρισω ... :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου τι κανετε?εγω δυστυχως παρολη την καλη διαθεση επαθα κατι πριν καο τα χρειαστηκα ειμαι και μονη σπιτι...πηγα στη γιαγια μου γυρισα και επειδη ειχα αφησει το σκυλακι εδω οταν επεστρεψα ειχε κατουρησει στο σαλονι...Ποιανω τη σφουγγαριστρα να τα μαζεψω και εκει που πηγα να τη σηκωσω με ποιανει μια απιστευτη δυσφορια, αρχισα να βηχω και ταχυκαρδια (μπορει 200 σφυγμοι)...Αφου εβαλα το χερι στο λαιμο και πηγαινε τοσο γρηγορα που δεν προλαβαινα να μετρησω...Και ηταν και πολυ δυνατος...Ε με εποιασε και μια κρισουλα πανικου μετα και ολα καλα :Smile: 
Αυριο θα παω να κανω τεστ κοπωσεως...κανονισα με μια φιλη της μαμας μου που δουλευει στο ικα να πεταχτω να μου γραψει εκει κ καρδιολογος την εξεταση να παω να την κανω...

----------


## madiwasp

Θεανουλα μου καλησπερα..πηγαινε κανε και το τεστ κοπωσεως να σου φυγει η ιδεα και ξεκολλα το μυαλο σου! Εισαι μια χαρα!!! Κι εγω το παθαινω αυτο..αν σκυψω η αν σηκωθω αποτομα η καρδια μου παει σαν τρελη! Μη μου αγχωνεσαι!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Καλησπερα κοριτσι μου! Θα παω αν και σκεφτομαι τωρα οτι τσαμπα λεφτα γιατι αφενος ο καρδιολογος που μου εβαλε το χολντερ μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τεστ κοπωσεως(ασφαλως τον 
ρωτησα!) αφετερου και στο χολντερ εποιασα 196 σφυγμους οποτε φανηκε η λειτουργια της καρδιας και στους πολλους παλμους...αυτο δεν θελουν να δουν και στο τεστ κοπωσεως? Αλλα ενταξει εννοειται θα παω, δεν το χανω με τιποτα :Smile:  
Αχαχχα (τωρα που μου περασε η κριση το διασκεδαζω και λιγο)...

----------


## madiwasp

Δεν εχω κανει ποτε τεστ κοπωσεως οποτε δε γνωριζω να σου πω γι' αυτο! Καντο ομως να σου περνανε οι ανασφαλειες...αν και εισαι καλυμμενη απο τις εξετασεις που εχεις κανει ηδη! Να στο πω και αλλιως: οτι και να κανεις οοοπου και να πας οσο και να ψαχτεις, η καρδουλα σου ειναι μια χαρα!! Σορρυ αν σε απογοητευω αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια!

----------


## θεανω

Χιχιχχ αυτο θελω και εγω να ειναι μια χαρα...Αλλα δεν το πιστευω...οσο και να λεω με τη λογικη οτι εκανα τις εξετασεις μου κτλπ μετα παλι με ποιανει κατι και σκεφτομαι πως δεν ειναι φυσιλογικο να εχω τοσους σφυγμους...
Εντωμεταξυ κοιταζα τα αποτελεσματα του χολντερ και στον υπνο μου εφτασα μεχρι 130 παλμους...οχι 100 που μου ειχε πει αυτος...μου φαινεται ο συγκεκριμενος δεν τα ειδε καλα :Frown: 
130 ειναι υπερβολικα πολλοι για οταν κοιμασαι...

----------


## viviann

Θεανω μου εγω τα χρειαστηκα αλλιως...ημουν εξω με φιλες μου κ ειχα δυσφορια,στσπασεις,πονους, λακωματα κ φυσικα σφιξιμο οπως παει να πιασει εκτακτη...σε αλλο μαγαζι που πηγαμε μετα ειχε τερμα τη μουσικη κ χοροπηδουσαν ολα μεσα μου κ ενιωθα οτι οι παλμοι μου πηγαιναν τοσο γρηγορα οπως τα μπασα...κ μετα ξανα φοβος κ πανικος! Εγω τεστ κοπωσεως εκανα αλλα μαλλον κ ενα hilderακιθα μου το βαλω να δω τι σκατα πια ειναι ολα αυτα... κοριτσια...αππγοητευση παλι.

----------


## madiwasp

> Χιχιχχ αυτο θελω και εγω να ειναι μια χαρα...Αλλα δεν το πιστευω...οσο και να λεω με τη λογικη οτι εκανα τις εξετασεις μου κτλπ μετα παλι με ποιανει κατι και σκεφτομαι πως δεν ειναι φυσιλογικο να εχω τοσους σφυγμους...
> Εντωμεταξυ κοιταζα τα αποτελεσματα του χολντερ και στον υπνο μου εφτασα μεχρι 130 παλμους...οχι 100 που μου ειχε πει αυτος...μου φαινεται ο συγκεκριμενος δεν τα ειδε καλα
> 130 ειναι υπερβολικα πολλοι για οταν κοιμασαι...


Μου ειπε ο αντρας μου οτι εβαλε χολντερ η μικρη του η ανιψια..9,χρονων ειναι γιατι ενιωθε ταχυκαρδιες και παραπονιοταν στην κουναδα μου, στη μαμα της δηλαδη...και ατον υπνο ειχε 130 σφυγμους και τους ειπε ο καρδιολογος οτι το παιδακι αγχωθηκε και δεν ειναι καθολου ανησυχητικο...σκεψου...9 χρονων ζουζουνι..και δεν εχουν ιστορικο ατην οικογενεια με καρδιοπαθειες..ειναι ολο το σόι του αντρα μου υγιες σε θεμα καρδιας..

----------


## θεανω

Ολα αυτα που? Σε καρδια? Ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα τωρα κοριτσι μου...τι να πω... απο οτι φαινεται δυσκολα θα βρουμε ησυχια...και εγω τωρα παλι καθομαι και τρεμω ολοκληρη... Νιωθω σαν να κουνιεται το σωμα μου στους ρυθμους που χτυπαει η καρδια...οτι να ναι... και θα παω σε ενα μπαζαρ μιας φιλοζωικης και δεν ξερω αν θα την παλεψω η θα με ποιασει καμια κρισαρα εκει...πριν λιγη ωρα εντωμεταξυ ημουν πιο καλα μετα απο αυτο που επαθα με τη σφουγγαριστρα...και τωρα παλι κατι με εποιασε..εχω και κοσμο σπιτι το βραδυ...να δω πως θα την παλεψω γενικα...

----------


## θεανω

Αχ μωρε το μικρουλι μου...αμα αγχωνονται και τα παιδακια απο τοδο μικρα φαντασου τι θα γινει μεγαλωνοντας... :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

> Θεανω μου εγω τα χρειαστηκα αλλιως...ημουν εξω με φιλες μου κ ειχα δυσφορια,στσπασεις,πονους, λακωματα κ φυσικα σφιξιμο οπως παει να πιασει εκτακτη...σε αλλο μαγαζι που πηγαμε μετα ειχε τερμα τη μουσικη κ χοροπηδουσαν ολα μεσα μου κ ενιωθα οτι οι παλμοι μου πηγαιναν τοσο γρηγορα οπως τα μπασα...κ μετα ξανα φοβος κ πανικος! Εγω τεστ κοπωσεως εκανα αλλα μαλλον κ ενα hilderακιθα μου το βαλω να δω τι σκατα πια ειναι ολα αυτα... κοριτσια...αππγοητευση παλι.


Βιβιανακι μου ολα τα συμπτωματα που μου λες μονο σε ενα πραγμα οδηγουν το μυαλο μου...σε κριση πανικου..αν το ψαξεις θα δεις εχεις ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα..πιστευω οτι κι εσυ οπως και η Θεανω δεν εχετε τιποτα οργανικο...απλα αγχος και στρες που εχει σωματοποιηθει...η μανα μου οταν ηταν μικρη..στην ηλικια μας βασικα.. λιποθυμουσε στα καλα καθουμενα..ειχε κρισεις πανικου και δεν μπορουσαν οι γιατροι να της βρουν απο τι προερχονται οι λιποθυμιες μεχρι που βαρεθηκε το πηρε αποφαση και της περασαν οι λιποθυμιες..και να φανταστεις το παθαινε χρονια...και πολυ συχνα

----------


## madiwasp

> Ολα αυτα που? Σε καρδια? Ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα τωρα κοριτσι μου...τι να πω... απο οτι φαινεται δυσκολα θα βρουμε ησυχια...και εγω τωρα παλι καθομαι και τρεμω ολοκληρη... Νιωθω σαν να κουνιεται το σωμα μου στους ρυθμους που χτυπαει η καρδια...οτι να ναι... και θα παω σε ενα μπαζαρ μιας φιλοζωικης και δεν ξερω αν θα την παλεψω η θα με ποιασει καμια κρισαρα εκει...πριν λιγη ωρα εντωμεταξυ ημουν πιο καλα μετα απο αυτο που επαθα με τη σφουγγαριστρα...και τωρα παλι κατι με εποιασε..εχω και κοσμο σπιτι το βραδυ...να δω πως θα την παλεψω γενικα...


Το σωμα μας οταν εχει ενταση κουνιεται συμφωνα με τους παλμους μας και το καταλαβαινουμε...παντα συμβαινει αυτο αλλα οταν ειμαστε σε ενταση το νιωθουμε κι εμεις..ο αντρας μου ειναι 33 χρονων και οποτε ξαπλωνουμε διπλα διπλα κουνιεται ολοκληρος απο τους παλμους του! Οτι πιο φυσιολογικο!

----------


## viviann

Ολα λογικα ειναι εμεις τους δινουμε παραπανω σημασια κ τα κανουμε παραλογα!! Δν ξερω ρε κοριτσια τι κολληματερες τρωω ωρες ωρες...επισης κ μεις απο παιδικη ηλικια ημασταν αγχωδεις!!!

----------


## θεανω

Κοριτσια μου μολις γυρισα απο το μπαραζ...ολα καλα...απλα στεναχωρεθηκα εκει γιατι ειδα γατακια και σκυλακια που ψαχνουν σπιτι και λεω ρε γαμωτο γιατι να μην μπορουσα να τα παρω ολα :Frown: 
Τεσπα χθες σκεφτομουν αμα πιο μικρη ειχα φοβιες...Και ανακαλυψα παρα πολλες...Θυμηθηκα οτι μεχρι μεγαλη σχετικα ηλικια φοβομουν να κοιμηθω μονη μου, φοβομουν το σκοταδι και αλλα.Επισης παθαινα και ψυχαναγκασμους μεχρι προσφατα... πχ να σηκωθω να ακουμπησω πεντε φορες την ντουλαπα γιατι αλλιως καποιος δικος μου θα παθει κατι κακο...Δεν ξερω αν συνδεονται βεβαια ολα αυτα με οτι παθαινω τωρα, απλα τα αναφερω...Και βεβαια ως εκ τουτου ολες αυτες οι φοβιες η οι ψυχαναγκασμοι μου δημιουργουσαν αγχος...

----------


## θεανω

Μπαζαρ ηθελα να πω :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Αααα κ γω ειχα θεανω!!! Απο φοβιες αλλο τπτ...παντα θελωνα βρισκομαι οταν ειμαι σε μαγαζι διπλα στην πορτα μηπως και αισθανθω αδιαθεσια για να βγω...αυτο ως τωρα με τυρανναει. Θεανω τι νιωθεις εσυ επακριβως??? Εχει σημασια γτ νομιζω οτι μονο εγω νιωθω τα χειροτερα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Τι εννοεις τι νιωθω? Απο συμπτωματα
?

----------


## viviann

Ναι απο συμπτωματα

----------


## θεανω

Φουσκωματα στο στομαχι, ζαλαδα, ιλιγγο, καποια στιγνη ενιωθα βουητο στα αυτια, πρηξιμο κοιλιας, ταχυκαρδιες, εκτακτες, πονο στην πλατη, πονο στο στηθος, κουραση, ευκολα λαχανιασμα, δυσφορια, ατονια και αδυναμια, δυσπνοια μου κοβεται η αναπνοη...αμα θυμηθω και τιποτα αλλο θα το γραψω...
Απλα τωρα δε δινω τοσο σημασια στα υπολοιπα και εχω επικεντρωθει στα της καρδιας... αλλα τα νιωθω και τα υπολοιπα :Smile: 
Σουπερ ε?

----------


## viviann

Ωχ ρε κοριτσακι μου...τοσο καλα κ συ...ετσι κ γω...κ μερικες φορες νιωθω πονο στην πλατη κ που με πιανει δυσφορια μεχρι μπροστα στην καρδια μου κ νομιζω οτι εκεινη την ωρα κανει αρρυθμια...οχι εκτακτη ακριβως! Μετα με πιανει σφιξιμο στο στομαχι σαν να κανω εκτακτη αλλα δεν ξερω τελικα αν κανω,πιστευω βεβαια οτι κανω...χωρις ωστοσο αλλα ιδιαιτερα συμπτωματα εκτακτης. Οι πονοι αυτοι συνειδητοποιησα οτι αρχισαν απο το καλοκαιρι. Κοιμηθηκαμε στο εξοχικο με ανοιχτες μπαλκονοπορτες και το πρωι κυπνησα κ ενιωθα σα να με χτυπουσαν ολο το βραδυ! Μετα, τη 2η μερα διακοπων (5-6 μερες μετα το συμβαν εκεινο) ξυπνησα με πονους στην πλατη κ σφιξιμο στο στομαχι.

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ειναι βασανιστικα ολα αυτα... και τα εχω σχεδον ολη μερα... τι να πω ελπιζω να μας περασει :Smile:

----------


## opalakia

θεανω να σε ρωτησω, την ημερα που αρχισες να παθαινεις ο,τι παθαινεις (ζαλαδες,ιλιγγους κλπ) υπηρχε κατι που πιστευεις οτι το πυροδοτησε ολο αυτο? Ειπες οτι σε επηρεασε ο θανατος της ξαδερφης σου. Περα ομως απο αυτο υπαρχει κατι αλλο που να σε εκανε να φοβηθεις μια συγκεκριμενη στιγμη και σε συνδυασμο με την ξαδερφη σου να σε εκανε να νομιζεις οτι κατι θα παθεις οπως και αυτη? Να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβεις. Μπορει να εκανες ας πουμε τζοκινκ και να ζαλιστηκες κι ετσι να νομιζες οτι θα πεθανεις εκεινη τη στιγμη.
Συνεβη κατι τετοιο ή αρχισες να τα αισθανεσαι (τα συμπτωματα) ενω ησουν ηρεμη?

----------


## JimZe

Εγώ το πρωί πριν ξυπνήσω ήμουν τόσο χαλαρός και άνετος, ήταν υπέροχα. Με το που ανοίγω τα μάτια κατευθίαν η σκέψη μου στους χτύπους της καρδιάς και με έπιασε το άγχος ακόμα δεν είχα ξυπνήσει. Όλη μέρα κύλισε έτσι, βγήκα έξω με την κοπέλα μου για φαι και βόλτα οκ το σκεφτόμουν αλλά ήταν περορισμένο. Πριν καμιά ώρα είχα μια δυνατή έκτακτη μάλλον η πρώτη για σήμερα και με ταρακούνησε έλεος. Άρχισα να σκέφτομαι διάφορα, με έπιασε λίγο πονοκέφαλος και ψευτοζάλη αλλά το κοντρόλαρα εγκαίρως. Πάντως από χθες που με έπιασε πάλι αυτή η αγχώδης κατάσταση 'τρέμει εσωτερικά' το σώμα κυρίως στα πόδια, σαν μυική ένταση είναι αλλά δε τρέμω εξωτερικά δε το καταλαβαίνει διπλανός δηλαδή...

Εσείς έχετε πάει σε γαστρεντερολόγο για εξετάσεις; Γιατί είχα διαβάσει ότι το στομάχι επηρεάζει τον ρυθμό της καρδιάς κι σκεφτόμουν να έκανα και εκεί μια εξέταση έτσι για ασφάλεια...

----------


## dcat

Επηρεάζει κάποιες φορές αν έχεις και ενοχλήσεις στο στομαχι πάνε το πολύ πολύ να έχεις καμιά γαστρίτιδα πάντως πολύ άγχος περιγράφεις 1έκτακτη ίσον τίποτα.

----------


## Johnc

Sugnwmh gia ta Greeklish.As pw kapoia pragmata periliptika mpas kai dwsw kouragio se kapoion.Ekana ablation gia uperkoiliakh taxukardia epaneisodou(AVNRT 200-230 palmous).Einai kaloh8hs taxukardia kai de petheneis apo ayto..Mou eipane oti meta apo 1-2-3 mhnes apo to ablation tha eimai 100% normal.Exoun perasei 3misi mhnes kai eimai xeirotera apo pote.Emfanhsa 4-5 eidh arithmiwn pou den eixa pote.Ola kolpika eyhxws kai ola kategegramena.Den einai tipota epikindino alla otan exeis 40-45.000 ektaktes sustoles thn hmera ante na zhseis.Exw ektaktes se morfh didimias,diladh enas kanonikos xtypos kai mia ektakth enas kanonikos mia ektakth OLH THN HMERA ASTAMATHTA..Proxthes piga sto nosokomeio.Eftasa 38 palmous giati ekana didimia alla oi ektaktes ginotan noris kai etsi den pernousan stis koilies.Kai ayto athwo einai ala de palevete.Shmera oute mia ektakth.Ti na pw.O 8eos voithos.Meta apo osa travhxa oute na agxwthw de mporw.Mas teleiwse to stress ! Mono nevra twra  :Big Grin:

----------


## viviann

Johnc λυπαμαι πολυ που βιωνεις κατι τοσο "ασχημο", συνεπως πηγες για καλυτερα και γυρισες με νεα αποκτηματα. Σε νιωθω,εγω δν ειμαι σε τετοιο σημειο αλλα εδω κ 4 μηνες βιωνω μια εντονη ανησυχια για την καρδια. Ξυπναω κ σκεφτομαι αυτη με αποτελεσμα να εχω κληρονομησει τρεμουλο στους μυς του θωρακα κ πλευρων, εκ τον οποιων πταν γινονται αυτα τα τρεμουλα-συσπασεις στο σημειο της καρδιας,να νιωθω οτι ρεταρει η καρδια κ θα σταματησει. Πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα.

----------


## Johnc

Exw perasei kai apo ayto po perigrafeis alla kai apo polu xeirotero.Ti na sou lew file.Ayth th stigmh eimai kala kai eimai polu xaroumenos kai mono pou kathomai kai pernw anasa xwris na kanw arithmia.  :Smile:  Kalhnuxta kai perastika euxomai.

----------


## viviann

Ευχομαι απο ψυχη να ηταν ως εδω η δοκιμασια σου κ πλεον να ζησεις μια ζωη ομορφη και φυσιολογικη!! Τα καλυτερα σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια σορυ για την ωρα αλλα ειχα καλεσμενους σπιτι και πριν λιγο εφυγαν...
opalakia, ολα ξεκινησαν το καλοκαιρι λιγο πριν φυγω απο το χωριο μου (οπου περνουσα υπεροχα)...με εποιασε ενας πονος στο στομαχι μαζι με απιστευτη δυσφορια και φουσκωμα ψηλα στο υψος του στερνου...εκανα το λαθος και πατησα τα συμπτωματα συο ιντερνετ και μου εβγαζαν καρκινο...αυτο που σου λεω εγινε μεσημερι...το ιδιο βραδυ πηγα να φαω ενα κουλουρακι και ενιωθα πως δεν μπορουσα να το καταπιω... στα καπακια με εποιασε γεεη κριση πανικου επειδη πλεον σκεφτηκα πως σιγουρα ειχα καρκινο στο στομαχι...Εφυγα τρεχοντας απο το σπιτι με 200 σφυγμους δυσπνοια αισθηση οτι πεθαινω οτι τρελαινομαι κτλπ και πηγα στη φιλη της μανας μου που μενει διπλα (1 το βραδυ ολα αυτα) και τσιριζα να φωναξουν ασθενοφορο...απο εκει ξεκινησαν ολα...
Δηλαδη το πρωτο συμπτωμα ηταν το στομαχι...ολα τα υπολοιπα απλα ακολουθησαν χωρις προειδοποιηση...
Τεσπα...Να σου συνεχισω λιγο για να καταλαβεις...γυρναω απο το χωριο Αθηνα και παω μια παθολογο..μου ειπε οτι της κανει για γαστριτιδα και να παρω controloc αλλα αμα δεν μου περασει να παω σε γαστρεντερολογο μηπως ειχα κανενα ελικοβακτηριδιο η ελκος...Ε οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν αφησα τα συμπτωματα να περασουν τελειως γιατι μου ειχε κολησει να κανω γαστροσκοπηση... Α τωρα θυμηθηκα, οι ζαλαδες και ο ιλιγγος εμφανιστηκαν 1 ημερα πριν κανω γαστροσκοπηση (προφανως απο αγχος) αλλα δεν εφυγαν, οπως ηλπιζα μετα την εξεταση... η δυσπνοια εμφανιστηκε λιγο μετα το στομαχι (σκεφτομουν να παω απο πριν σε πνευμονολογο και μετα με εποιασε η δυσκολια στην αναπνοη) και η καρδια δε θυμαμαι πως ξεκινησε...
Johnc ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα για σενα και φυσικα και για ολους μας!

----------


## θεανω

Ο θανατος της ξαδερφης μου συνεβη πριν 2μιση χρονια και δεν πυροδοτησε κατι...οραν πεθανε περα απο τη στεναχωρια μου κτλπ δεν φοβηθηκα στιγμη για εμενα...τωρα που με εποιασαν ολα αυτα θυμηθηκα το ιστορικο με την καρδια στο σοι κτλπ :Smile:

----------


## JimZe

Χαλια δυστυχως αποψε παρολιγον κριση πανικου λογω εντονων παλμων που αισθανομουν νωριτερα.. Στο τσακ το σταματησα αλλα τωρα ειμαι σε υπερενταση... Δεν ελεγχεται ευκολα ρε γμτ αμαν δηλαδη με ολες αυτες τις βλακειες... Αλλοι διασκεδαζουν τετοια ωρα κ εγω προσηλωνομαι και αγωνιω μη χασει κανα παλμο η καρδια... Προβληματα που εχουμε!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχα αστα...τραγικη η κατασταση... και εμενα πριν ειχαν ερθει οι φιλοι μου σπιτι...ολοι μες στην τρελη χαρα ξεγνοιαστοι γελουσαν περνουσαν καλα...και εγω σαν την τρελαρα πηγαινα καθε τρεις και λιγο στο μπανιο να μετραω σφυγμους, ωσπου στο τελος βαρεθηκα και τους μετραγα μπροστα στους αλλους... Και με πηρε χαμπαρι ο φιλος μου και με εβρισε... :Frown:  Ε υστερα απο λιγο σταματησα και μετα ξεχαστηκα τελειως...
Τιποτα πρεπει παντως να βγαινουμε να διασκεδαζουμε να ξεχνιομαστε αλλιως δε γινεται...ερχονται και γιορτες τωρα ειναι ευκαιρια :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Καλημερα σας! Ολοι το περναμε το δραματακι μας παιδια!Εμενα χθες μου ειχε κιλλησει να βαλω holter γιατι βγαινοντας εξω ενιωσα το σφιξιματακι μου και μετα φουσκωμα,λαχανιασμα κ μια φιλοζαλαδα...μετα συναντηθηκα με την κολλητη μου κ ολα περασαν δια μαγειας! Περπατουσαμε και μιλουσαμε κ δν υπηρχε ιχνος λαχανισματος. Βασικα,παραρητησα οτι πιο εντονα γινονται τα συμπτωματα γινονται πιο εντονα οταν στεναχωριεμαι και φυσικα οταν τα παρατηρω και λεω ωχ αμαν τι ειναι παλι αυτο!! Κ μετα αρχιζει ολος ο θιασος τους!!

----------


## Johnc

> Ευχομαι απο ψυχη να ηταν ως εδω η δοκιμασια σου κ πλεον να ζησεις μια ζωη ομορφη και φυσιολογικη!! Τα καλυτερα σου ευχομαι!!!


Euxaristw. epishs  :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου εχεις βαλει ποτε χολντερ? Αν και δεν πιστευω οτι σου χρειαζεται, εισαι υγιεστατη και ειναι στο μυαλο σου ολα... Εγω αυριο θα παω στην πνευμονολογο την πηρα τηλ σημερα γιατι εχει γινει ανυποφορη η καταασταση με τη δυσκολια στην αναπνοη και θα παω για το τεστ κοπωσεως αλλη μερα... ωραια δηλαδη θα ξεκινησει η βδομαδα μου με επισκεψεις παλι σε γιατρους :Smile:  αχαχαχαχα... 
Τι να κανουμε... Ελπιζω εστω η νεα χρονια μας μπει καλυτερα... Εγω παντως ειπα πως απο το 2016 δεν θα ξαναπατησω σε γιατρο αν πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος... Αντε να δουμε αν θα το τηρησω :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Γι αυτο παμε τωρα που προλαβαινουμε Θεανω μου!! Χαχα οχι δεν εχω βαλει...ολα τ'αλλα ομως τα χω κανει!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## θεανω

Ε δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι αλλο...εισαι μια χαρα! Πιστεψε το και μετα θα το νιωσεις κιολλας και θα αισθανεσαι καλυτερα...
Ναι ναι χαχαχααχ μεχρι τις 31 εχουμε ακομα να κανουμε ενα τουρ σε γιατρους μη σου πω και ολων των ειδικοτητων οχι μονο σε καρδιολογους... να και εγω αυριο θα παω σε πνευμονολογο... ξεκινησα ηδα και οτι προλαβω... αχαχαχαχα

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου,επαθα παλι υποτροπη... νομιζω πως εχω μυοκαρδιτιδα... βασικα εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα, οπως κουραση, πονο στο στηθος κτλπ και επισης γραφει πως και η φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια ειναι συμπτωμα... 
Απο τον υπερηχο που εκανα θα φαινοταν κατι? Ειμαι ετοιμη να παω στα επειγοντα αλλα κρατιεμαι... Σκεφτομαι βασικα πως ειχα κρυωσει πολυ τον Σεπτεμβρη και δεν πηγα καν στο γιατρο αλλα πηρα ενα σιροπι απο το φαρμακειο... Και αν κολησα καποιον ιο τοτε που επηρεαζει την καρδια? Γραφει στο νετ πως μπορει τα συμπτωματα απο την μυοκαρδιτιδα να εμφανιστουν πολυ αργοτερα απο την ημερομηνια που κολησε ο οργανισμος το μικροβιο...
Θα κρατηθω και αυριο που θα παω στην πνευμονολογο θα της το πω... Φανταζομαι θα ξερει να με καθοδηγησει και αυτη και θα μπορεσει να καταλαβει αν ειναι κατι τετοιο...
Ουφ ειμαι να σκασω :Frown: 
Ειμαι πεποισμενη πως εχω κατι σοβαρο... Δεν ειναι δυνατον να λαχανιαζω με 5 λεπτα περπατημα :Frown:

----------


## kostas62

Γεια σου, 
απ' οσο γνωριζω ,η μυοκαρδιτιδα ειναι αμεσως διαγνωσιμη με ενα τριπλεξ που δειχνει την διογκωση του μυος της καρδιας ,εξ αιτιας της οποιας προερχονται ολα τα συμπτωματα! 
συνηθως τουτο συμβαινει σε βαθος αρκετου χρονου ,και θα μου φαινοταν εξαιρετικα απιθανο να την παθεις μεσα σε μερικους μηνες! 
παντως ,εαν σε απασχολει τοσο πολυ, μια συντομη επισκεψη σε εναν καρδιολογο δυστυχως ισως ειναι αναγκαια για να σε καθησυχασει .

----------


## θεανω

Εκανα και τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημα και χολντερ ολα καλα...
Στο μυαλο μου ειναι ολα αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τα βγαλω :Frown: 
Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω παντως!

----------


## viviann

Θεανω μου...τι επαθες παλι κοριτσακι μου??? Τι ενιωσες κ μου αγχωθηκες?? Ηταν η μερα μας μαλλον σημερα...κ εγω ημουν εξω κ τρωγα και σε μια ψιλοενταση με τον δικο μου ενιωσα την κλασσικη δυσφορια σε στερνο κ στομαχι...μαλλον οι κλασσικες μου συσπασπεις! Μετα το ξεχασα κ στο τελος εκει που ημουν καλα ενιωσα τους παλμους μου...οχι εκτακτη κ κατι σα να μη με βολευει η θεση κ ξαφνικα αρχισε η ταχυπαλμια κ μου ειπε η παρεα μου να παω λιγο στο μπανιο να ριξω κρυο νερο στα χερια μεχρι το σημειο μεσα απο τους αγκωνες και στο λαιμο μου. Κατεθειαν μολις πηγα προς το μπανιο κ το κανα ηρεμησα!!! Παρατηρησα ωστοσο τωρα το βραδυ οτι οταν παω να παρω βαθια ανασα κ να γεμισει με οξυγονο κ η κοιλια...εκεινη την ωρα νιωθω τη δυσφορια κ ολοι μου λενε για μετεωρισμο... λετε??

----------


## dcat

Μετεωρισμούς κάνει το έντερο κυρίως.. έχεις θέμα με το έντερο? επίσης παίζει κάτι με το στομάχι σου? Παιδιά όλοι εσείς που υποφέρετε από όλα αυτά τα δυσάρεστα, πηγαίνετε ελέγξτε στομάχι έντερο θυρεοειδή σίδηρο κτλ, κάνετε υπέρηχο καρδιάς χόλτερ να πιάσετε τις αρρυθμίες σας να δείτε τι ακριβώς είναι και πόσο αθώες, πάρα πολύς κόσμος κάνει μόνο και μόνο από άγχος, και βάλτε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά ώστε να μπορέσετε να τα αντιμετωπίσετε. Και σίγουρα σε όλο αυτό θα πρέπει να βρείτε και έναν καλό γιατρό με γνώσεις και υπομονή να σας εξηγήσει πως και τι.

----------


## JimZe

Θεανω στον πνευμονολογο γιατι θες να πας; Χαχα ρε παιδια ιδιες σκεψεις κανουμε τελικα το εχουμε καψει! 

Και εγω πριν δυο βδομαδες σκεφτομουν ακριβως το ιδιο. Λογω αγχους ενιωθα βαρος στο στηθος και σαν πονος και δυσκολευομουν να αναπνευσω-σαν τωρα το θυμαμαι- και ελεγα ωχ δε μπορει κατι κρυο εχουν μαζεψει τα πνευμονια και εμπαινα σε σαιτς και εβλεπα συμπωματα πνευμονιας βρογχιτιδας χρονιας πνευμονιας οτο να'ναι! Και μαλιστα ολα αυτα τα στηριζα στο οτι οδηγω μηχανη και επειδη δε ντυνομαι καλα λογω κρυου εχουν δημιουργησει φλεγμονη στους πνευμονες. Το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι εκεινη τη μερα πηρα πνευμονολογο εδω στην Ηλιουπολη εκλεισα ραντεβου για την επομενη μερα και μετα απο λιγο μου ειχε φυγει το βαρος. Τελικα δε πηγα στο ραντεβου γιατι λεω νταξει μη γινομαι γελοιος δε καπνιζω κιολας και αποκλειεται να εχω καποιο τετοιο προβλημα οποτε παει αυτο ξεπεραστηκε!

Ωστοσο τα 30 ευρω που γλυτωσα απο τον πνευμονολογο βλεπω να τα δινω σε καρδιολογο σε αλλον αυτη τη φορα για δευτερη γνωμη αν και ο πρωτος δε μου ειχε βρει τιποτα. Αυτο που μου εχει κολισει τωρα ειναι οτι τοτε δεν ηξερα καλα και ισως δε του ειχα εξηγησει καλα το θεμα με τις εκτακτες.. Ξερω βλακειες αλλα το μυαλο...

Σημερα ειμαι εκτακτες free και πηγα και βολτα με τη κοπελα μου με τα ποδια στο μαλλ φαγαμε κιολας γινοταν και χαμος και ημουν γενικα καλα ευτυχως. Λιγο αγχος ειχα και στην αρχη στη διαδρομη ενιωθα δηθεν αδυναμια στα ποδια και οτι δε μπορω μα περπατησω (ελεος!), οτι ειχα ζαλη αλλα τα καταφερνα και μετα μου εφυγε και αυτο. Γενικα ηταν μια καλη μερα. 

Ας το περιοριζουμε συνεχεια, χθες διαβασα σε ενα αλλο θριντ να αφηνουμε τις σκεψεις να ερχονται και να παρερχονται χωρις να τους δινουμε σημασια.. Καλο, με βοηθησε χθες που ειχα παθει ψιλοπανικο να κοιμηθω... 

Ας ηρεμησουμε... Θα περασει και αυτο, ειναι μια δοκιμασια της ζωης και πρεπει να βγουμε πιο δυνατοι απο αυτη και να τη ξεπερασουμε.

Ολα τα συμπτωματα που νιωθουμε ειναι ψυχοσωματικα δεν πασχουμε απο τιποτα! Θα το εκτυπωσω αυτο και θα το κολισω σε ολο το σπιτι να το βλεπω ολη την ωρα

----------


## JimZe

Θεανω ελπιζω να μην εφτασες τελικα στο εσχατο σημειο να πας στα επειγοντα οπως εκανα εγω την πρωτη φορα που επαθα κριση πανικου. Με τον καιρο πρεπει να βελτιωνομαστε παιδια. Πλεον γνωριζουμε καποια πραγματα. Ολοι εχουμε πανω κατω τα ιδια συμπτωματα, το βαρος και ο πονος στο στηθος, η ταχυκαρδια και η δυσπνοια ειναι πλεον ψωμοτυρι για μας δε πρεπει να μας αγχωνουν! Τωρα απο εγκεφαλικο(φτου φτου) και πανω πρεπει να τρελαινομαστε... Οταν βλεπουμε οτι το αγχος και τα σωματικα του συμπτωματα εντεινονται απλα τα γνωριζουμε και προσπαθουμε να απελευθερωσουμε τις αρνητικες σκεψεις... Πρεπει να βρουμε το βηματισμο μας προς την λυτρωτικη εξοδο σιγα σιγα. Παμεεε!!

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα παιδια! Οχι ευτυχως δεν πηγα στα επειγοντα...Κρατηθηκα :Smile:  Αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι πως πατησα τα συμπτωμαμα μου στο ιντερνετ και μου εβγαλε εκτος απο μυοκαρδιτιδα, αλλες χιλιες δυο αρρωστιες...Γιατι ο καρδιολογος δεν μου μιλησε για αυτες? Αν με ειχε βαλει να κανω ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις, για να σποκλειστει καθε ενδεχομενο, τωρα θα ημουν καλυτερα...Αυτος κατευθειαν μιλησε για αγχος και για αυτο δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω...Το αγχος το λες, οταν εχει αποκλειστει καθε τι παθολογικο...
Jimze, στον πνευμονολογο θα παω γιατι δεν μπορω να παρω ανασα, και εχω τρελη δυσπνοια... Επισης κουραζομαι παρα πολυ ευκολα, λαχανιαζω με 5 λεπτα περπατημα και ειτε ειναι απο την καρδια ειτε απο τα πνευμονια, θελω να βρω τι φταιει γιατι κουραστηκα...
Dcat, εκανα εξετασεις για θυροειδη, σοδηρο, γατσροσκοπηση κοινως τα εψαξα ολα και δεν βρεθηκε κατι...Οταν πηγαινα να παρω τα αποτελεσματα για τον θυροειδη παρακαλουσα να εχω,τουλαχιστον για να εχουν λογο υπαρξης οι ταχυκαρδιες μου...
Βιβιαν μου τι να επαθα... :Frown:  παλι αυτες οι απαισιες σκεψεις οτι εζω κατι σοβαρο και δεν το βρισκουν... Λοιπον να ξερεις πως εγω ειχα παει σε εναν παρα πολυ καλο γαστρεντερολογο για την γαστροσκοπηση... Αυτος απο την αρχη μου ειπε οτι εχω συνδρομο ευςρεθιστου εντερου και εγω δεν τον πιστευα επειδη ενιωθα ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι... "μα συνδεονται αυτα μου λεει το ενα επηρεαζει το αλλο", εγω εκει τα δικα μου... ε και εκανα την εξεταση και αναγκαστικα πειστηκα πως δεν εχω κατι στο στομαχι, αλλα στο εντερο...Και εσενα συνεπως πιστευω εκει ειναι το θεμα σου και μπορει να παθαινεις και μετεωρισμο...σε γιατρο εχεις παει ποτε? Εχεις κανει καμια εξεταση?

----------


## zugaki

Καλημέρα κορίτσι μου! Πάντως και εγω είχα πολύ εντονες ταχυπαλμίες τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά από τότε που πείστηκα πως δεν είναι παθολογικό όλως τυχαίως ηρέμησαν! Εντάξει τις αισθάνομαι κ τώρα αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό

----------


## viviann

JimZe πολύ ωραία τα λες αλλά εγώ για του λόγου το αληθές έκλεισα καλού κακού να πάω και σε έναν 2ο πολύ καλό εξίσου καρδιολόγο. Το πιστεύω οτι είΝΑΙ ψυχοσωματικό γιατι μόνον όταν το σκέφτομαι υποτροπιάζω απλώς δε μπορώ να το χωνέψω οτι τα βιώνω τόσο έντονα...ο πόνος ανάμεσα στο στήθος-στέρνο και το πλάκωμα που νιώθω και να θες να λες οτι είναι όλα ψυχοσωματικά και τα σχετικά και ενώ νομίζεις οτι είσαι χαλαρός εκείνη την ώρα...ε, σε βάζει σε σκέψεις και όλα γίνονται χειρότερα μετάαααα... εγώ έχω και το άλλο...εκεί ανάμεσα στο στερνό νιώθω σαν κατι να κουνιέται να το πω, σύσπαση να το πω...μη του μιλάτε του τρελού να το πω. πφφφφφφ 
dcat πήγα σε γαστρεντερολόγο και μου βρήκε στο έντερο αέρα και ενα κρύσταλλο στην χολή (που μου είπε οτι θα ήθελε σε 6 μήνες να το ξαναδεί) αλλά μου λέει οτι αυτό δεν δημιουργεί αυτά τα συμπτώματα και οτι γενικά οι γυναίκες σε αναπαραγωγική ηλικία το παρουσιάζουν. Του μετέφερα τα συπτώματα για τον πόνο στην πλάτη και το στήθος και μου είπε οτι αυτά είναι συμπτώματα γαστρίτιδας και φυσικά εφόσον έχω αποκλείσει καρδιολογικό θέμα...τότε μπαίνουμε και στη σφαίρα των ψυχοσωματικών. Μου έδωσε βέβαια ο άνθρωπος και μια αγωγή αλλά δε θα έλεγα είδα και διαφορά...

----------


## zugaki

Να πάτε κορίτσια, να σας φύγει η ιδέα! Να πειστείτε μια και καλή μετά εύχομαι και να περάσετε ήρεμα και όμορφα τις γιορτές! Και από το 2016 λιγότερο άγχος...
όσο τα σκεφτόμαστε και δε λέμε μέσα μας ότι είμαστε καλά τόσο θα μας ταλαιπωρούν! Αυτό πρέπει να χουμε στο μυαλό μας! Αν δεν τα εγκαταλείψουμε εμείς, δε θα μας εγκαταλείψουν και θα παιδευόμαστε άδικα!

----------


## θεανω

Σε αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο...αλλα πως να τα αγνοησεις τα ατιμα οταν ειναι ολη την ημερα και επηρεαζουν και την ποιοτητα ζωης σου, :Frown:

----------


## zugaki

Κάποια στιγμή έτσι όπως ξεκίνησαν έτσι και θα σταματήσουν! Μέχρι τότε όμως εμείς θα χουμε χάσει πολύτιμες μέρες από τη ζωή μας! Όσο πιο καλή ψυχολογία έχεις και όσο πιο πολύ δεν τα φοβάσαι τόσο θα υποχωρούν!

----------


## viviann

Πόσο δίκαιο έχεις βρε zugaki!!! Ούτε στον εχθρό μου δε το εύχομαι τέτοιο πράγμα...ειλικρινά!!! Πάλι καλά που με στηρίζει και ο καλός μου και μάλιστα με προτρέπει να πάμε μαζί στον 2ο αλλά αν κ αυτός μου πει τα ίδια να χαλαρώσω και να μην ξαναπω τπτ!! ΑΠΟΡΙΑ: υπέρηχο έκανα προ 4 μηνών...μπορώ να ξανακάνω έξω πάλι σε ιδιώτη;;

----------


## zugaki

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για όλους μας! Με το που πας και σου επιβεβαιώσει και ο άλλος ότι δεν έχεις τπτ, βάλτο στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σου να μην το ξανασυζητήσεις όσο και αν το θες.
Εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ τώρα

----------


## viviann

Έχεις δίκαιο!! ούτε θα ξαναμπώ να ψάχω στο internet για αυτά που νιώθω αλλά και να τα νιώθω ακόμα...απλά δε θα τους δίνω σημασία!!! Μακάρι ένα πρωί να ξυπνήσουμε και να τα έχουμε κάνει όλα αυτά delete!!!

----------


## zugaki

Έτσι μπράβο!!!!!!! εσύ viviann γυμνάζεσαι;

----------


## viviann

Yoga & pilates κανω. Προ 2 ετών κανονικά γυμναστήριο σε όργανα...έκανα μια προετοιμασια για προκήρυξη της πυροσβεστικής τοτε...

----------


## madiwasp

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!!! Τι κανετε?

----------


## zugaki

Εγω παντως θεωρω πως κ η ελλειψη ασκησης παιζει ρολο σε μενα! Ολη μερα καθομαι μιας κ η δουλεια ειναι εντελως καθιστικη! Καλημεραα κ σε σενα

----------


## viviann

Καλημερα madiswap!!! Πως είσαι?? Ναι ζυγάκι, σε οτι δουλειά κ αν κάνεις η άσκηση ειναι καλή και βοηθάει!!!

----------


## madiwasp

καλά είμαι σχετικά..ξύπνησα κι εγω με κάτι φοβίες...απο χθες νιωθω τα χείλη μου και τη γλώσσα μου να τρέμουν αλλα ενα τρεμουλο εσωτερικο το οποίο δεν είναι ορατό...κανένας δεν το βλέπει ουτε καν εγω η ίδια...αφηστε έχω πεθάνει απο το άγχος!!!!

----------


## ippotis

Κατα τη γνωμη μου αυτα εφοσον φυσικα το εχεις τσεκαρει σε καποιο αρμοδιο γιατρο προερχονται απο το αγχος και ειναι δημιουργηματα των σκεψεων αρα να εχουμε αισιοδοξια.

----------


## θεανω

Μαντυ μου δεν εχεις τιποτα! Αφου βρε χαζουλα εχεις κανει μαγνητικη, οτι και αν ηταν θα φαινοταν.Εγω που ζαλιζομαι και εχω ιλιγγους και δεν εχω παει καν σε νευρολογο τι να πω? :Frown: 
Βιβιαν υπερηχο πριν 4 μηνες που εκανες? Καρδια?
Εγω πριν λιγο γυρισα απο την πνευμονολογο...παρα λολυ καλη γιατρος και πολυ σχολαστικη...μου εκανε παλι σπιρομετρηση (η τριτη σε εναμιση μηνα που κανω.αχαχαχαχα) τεσπα και μου ειπε πως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και πως η δυσπνοια που νιωθω δεν δικαιολογειται...οποτε μου ειπε μετα ευγενικα να παω σε εναν ψυχιατρο...μου εγραψε βεβαια και καποιες εξετασεις αιματος να παω να κανω (σιδηρο κτλπ αν και εχω κανει προσφατα) και αμα δεν εχω θεμα και εκει το τελευταιο που μπορω να κανω ειναι μια αξονικη για να αποκλειστει καθε τι παθολογικο, αν και μου λεει πως ειναι σιγουρη πως δεν θα δειξει κατι και οτι ειναι απο αγχος ολα αυτα...

----------


## JimZe

> καλά είμαι σχετικά..ξύπνησα κι εγω με κάτι φοβίες...απο χθες νιωθω τα χείλη μου και τη γλώσσα μου να τρέμουν *αλλα ενα τρεμουλο εσωτερικο το οποίο δεν είναι ορατό...κανένας δεν το βλέπει ουτε καν εγω η ίδια*...αφηστε έχω πεθάνει απο το άγχος!!!!


Αυτό ακριβώς το σύμπτωμα μου έχει μείνει και μένα όταν αγχώνομαι αλλά και όταν δεν έχω τόσο έντονο άγχος... 

Τι υπέροχος ο ύπνος κάθε πρωί δε θέλω να ξυπνήσω γιατί είμαι τόσο χαλαρός χωρίς σκέψεις που αισθάνομαι σούπερ... Σήμερα με το που ξύπνησα πάλι άρχισε η φοβία αλλά σε διαχειρίσιμο επίπεδο. Εκείνο το 2ο ραντεβού στον καρδιολόγο μια σκέφτομαι να το αναβάλω την άλλη που ψυχοπλακώνομαι θέλω να παω κατευθίαν για να έχω και μια δεύτερη πιστοποιημένη γνώμη ότι είμαι μια χαρά... Μάλλον θα πάω αύριο να με δει και να τελειώνω οριστικά με αυτό το θέμα. 

Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα πάρω και το βιβλίο σχετικά με τη διαχείριση και αντιμετώπιση του άγχους, θα το μελετήσω στις γιορτές και ελπίζω να βοηθήσει..

----------


## zugaki

> Μαντυ μου δεν εχεις τιποτα! Αφου βρε χαζουλα εχεις κανει μαγνητικη, οτι και αν ηταν θα φαινοταν.Εγω που ζαλιζομαι και εχω ιλιγγους και δεν εχω παει καν σε νευρολογο τι να πω?
> Βιβιαν υπερηχο πριν 4 μηνες που εκανες? Καρδια?
> Εγω πριν λιγο γυρισα απο την πνευμονολογο...παρα λολυ καλη γιατρος και πολυ σχολαστικη...μου εκανε παλι σπιρομετρηση (η τριτη σε εναμιση μηνα που κανω.αχαχαχαχα) τεσπα και μου ειπε πως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και πως η δυσπνοια που νιωθω δεν δικαιολογειται...οποτε μου ειπε μετα ευγενικα να παω σε εναν ψυχιατρο...μου εγραψε βεβαια και καποιες εξετασεις αιματος να παω να κανω (σιδηρο κτλπ αν και εχω κανει προσφατα) και αμα δεν εχω θεμα και εκει το τελευταιο που μπορω να κανω ειναι μια αξονικη για να αποκλειστει καθε τι παθολογικο, αν και μου λεει πως ειναι σιγουρη πως δεν θα δειξει κατι και οτι ειναι απο αγχος ολα αυτα...


Είδες βρε Θεανώ;;; Δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα όσο και αν επιμένεις ντε και καλά  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JimZe

> Μαντυ μου δεν εχεις τιποτα! Αφου βρε χαζουλα εχεις κανει μαγνητικη, οτι και αν ηταν θα φαινοταν.Εγω που ζαλιζομαι και εχω ιλιγγους και δεν εχω παει καν σε νευρολογο τι να πω?
> Βιβιαν υπερηχο πριν 4 μηνες που εκανες? Καρδια?
> Εγω πριν λιγο γυρισα απο την πνευμονολογο...παρα λολυ καλη γιατρος και πολυ σχολαστικη...μου εκανε παλι σπιρομετρηση (η τριτη σε εναμιση μηνα που κανω.αχαχαχαχα) τεσπα και μου ειπε πως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και πως η δυσπνοια που νιωθω δεν δικαιολογειται...οποτε μου ειπε μετα ευγενικα να παω σε εναν ψυχιατρο...μου εγραψε βεβαια και καποιες εξετασεις αιματος να παω να κανω (σιδηρο κτλπ αν και εχω κανει προσφατα) και αμα δεν εχω θεμα και εκει το τελευταιο που μπορω να κανω ειναι μια αξονικη για να αποκλειστει καθε τι παθολογικο, αν και μου λεει πως ειναι σιγουρη πως δεν θα δειξει κατι και οτι ειναι απο αγχος ολα αυτα...


Καταρχάς μπράβο, τίποτα δεν είχες φυσικά όπως και όλοι μας σε αυτό το thread! Νομίζω Θεανώ το τερμάτισες το θέμα των εξετάσεων, δεν έμεινε κάτι άλλο, τι να πω και εγω που μια επίσκεψη σε καρδιολογο εχω πάει μόνο! Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα για την μεγάλη σου αλλαγή, να γυρίσεις σελίδα και να βάλεις τέλος σε γιατρούς και φαντασιακές ασθένειες.

Όπως αναφέρεται και σε ένα site ψυχολογίας (psyche.gr):

_Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις συχνά οδηγoύν σε αδιέξοδο. Μια σκέψη ή μια σειρά σκέψεων καρφώνονται στο μυαλό. Ο νους μπλοκάρει. Άγχος, φόβος και θλίψη κατακλύζουν την ψυχή. Αισθάνεται κανείς ότι βρίσκεται στα όριά του, δεν μπορεί να ξεκουραστεί ή να χαρεί με τίποτα, είναι μπουκωμένος. Εξαντλείται γρήγορα, δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρωθεί, είναι ευερέθιστος και δεν κοιμάται καλά. Το σώμα αντιδρά με εφίδρωση, δύσπνοια, ταχυκαρδία και μυϊκή ένταση. Αρνητικές σκέψεις επαναλαμβάνονται μέσα του ασταμάτητα και ανεξέλεγκτα .Όλα φαίνονται δύσκολα και ανυπόφορα.
Δεν μπορεί να ησυχάσει. Η σκέψη γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος. Το μυαλό μοιάζει με σκοτεινή ρουφήχτρα που καταπίνει όλη την ψυχική και τη σωματική ενέργεια. Όσο περισσότερο προσπαθεί να γλιτώσει τόσο περισσότερο βυθίζεται. Οι σκέψεις φορτίζονται και ενισχύονται από την ίδια την ενέργεια με την οποία τις πολεμά.
Αναγκάζεται να κουράζει τα αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα κάνοντας συνεχείς αναφορές στο πρόβλημά του ακόμα και χωρίς να το θέλει. Αισθάνεται ενοχές και απογοήτευση που δεν μπορεί να είναι δυνατός, δημιουργικός και χαρούμενος. Θα’ θελε να απαλλαγεί από τα αρνητικά συμπτώματα με ένα γρήγορο, μαγικό τρόπο αλλά αισθάνεται πως δεν έχει τη δύναμη και την υπομονή για να αγωνισθεί ώστε σταδιακά να βελτιώσει την κατάστασή του._

Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις εκδηλώνονται περιοδικές εξάρσεις του άγχους με πολύ επώδυνα συμπτώματα σε σωματικό και ψυχικό επίπεδο, όπως: 
1. Δυσκολία αναπνοής
2. Καρδιακές αρρυθμίες
3. Βάρος στο στήθος
4. Κόμπος στο λαιμό
5. Εξάψεις
6. Τρέμουλο.
7. Δυσκολία στη συγκέντρωση
8. Στεγνό στόμα
9. Φόβος λιποθυμίας 
10. Μυϊκή ένταση, μυϊκοί πόνοι.
11. Έντονος φόβος του ατόμου ότι θα τρελαθεί ή θα πεθάνει.



Η περίοδος της ζωής μας όλον αυτόν τον καιρό στις παρακάτω προτάσεις!!

_Πρόκειται για ακίνδυνες αλλά πολύ αρνητικές εμπειρίες που συχνά ωθούν τον άνθρωπο να επαναλαμβάνει ιατρικές εξετάσεις αναζητώντας τα αίτια της οδύνης στο σωματικό-βιολογικό επίπεδο ή να επισκέπτεται (ιδιαίτερα την ώρα της κρίσης) τα εξωτερικά ιατρεία των νοσοκομείων που εφημερεύουν αναζητώντας τη σωτηρία από τον επικείμενο φαντασιακό κίνδυνο._


_Η εσωτερική ισορροπία αυτού που βασανίζεται από παθολογικό άγχος είναι ασταθής. Κάθε στιγμή κινδυνεύει να ανατραπεί κάτω από το βάρος των καθημερινών δυσκολιών. Δεν διαθέτει την απαραίτητη ψυχολογική ανθεκτικότητα ώστε να υπομένει ψύχραιμα τις ματαιώσεις. Βασανίζεται από εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις, υποσυνείδητες ενοχές, λανθάνουσα επιθετικότητα και ανικανοποίητες παρορμήσεις. Βλέπει την πραγματικότητα μέσα από τον διαθλαστικό φακό της ανασφάλειας. Στην αντίληψή του υποπίπτουν περισσότερο τα αρνητικά δεδομένα και όχι τα θετικά. Η προσοχή του επικεντρώνεται σε αυτό που είναι επικίνδυνο. Βρίσκεται σε συνεχή εγρήγορση αναζητώντας χωρίς να το θέλει απειλητικά ερεθίσματα. Οι ελπίδες, οι στόχοι και οι οραματισμοί αδυνατίζουν. Η οδύνη δεν του επιτρέπει να νιώσει τη χαρά. Οι ωφέλιμες δραστηριότητες και οι κοινωνικές του σχέσεις περιορίζονται. Η παγίδα του άγχους, του φόβου και της θλίψης τον σπρώχνει στο περιθώριο.
Επειδή πριν από καιρό ένοιωσε μια διαταραχή στην υγεία του ή κάποιος πλήγωσε την ευαισθησία του, κόλλησε εκεί πίσω και παραμένει σε μεγάλο βαθμό δέσμιος του τραυματικού παρελθόντος. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ο χρόνος μοιάζει να σταμάτησε την ώρα του ψυχικού τραύματος. Όλα επιστρέφουν εκεί και χάνουν το νόημα και τη χαρά τους. Η αρνητικές εμπειρίες λειτουργούν σαν μαγνήτης ο οποίος έλκει όλα τα συμβαίνοντα και τα διαπερνά μέσα από το φίλτρο της απογοήτευσης. Ο υπαρξιακός ορίζοντας συστέλλεται στον πυρήνα του ψυχικού τραύματος. Ο νους λειτουργεί σαν μια ταραγμένη δίνη στην οποία βουλιάζει κάθε ελπίδα και πνίγεται. 

Μερικές φορές ο άνθρωπος που υποφέρει αποδέχεται ότι το πρόβλημά του είναι ψυχογενές. Όταν όμως πρόκειται να ζητήσει τη βοήθεια των ειδικών αισθάνεται ντροπή και μειονεκτικότητα που δεν είναι από μόνος του σε θέση να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του. Άλλες φορές αρνείται την ψυχολογική ρίζα των συμπτωμάτων του και επιμένει στην «ορθότητα» των αρνητικών σκέψεών του. Ισχυρίζεται για παράδειγμα ότι είναι άρρωστος και επιμένει, παρά το γεγονός, ότι οι εξετάσεις τις οποίες έχει υποστεί κατ’ επανάληψη, πιστοποιούν ότι είναι απόλυτα υγιής. Φοβάται ότι θα λιποθυμήσει, ότι θα πεθάνει, ότι θα μείνει για πάντα μόνος, ότι δεν τον αγαπούν, ότι δεν θα αντεπεξέλθει στις υποχρεώσεις της συζυγίας και της αγωγής των παιδιών. Νομίζει ότι είναι υπεύθυνος για τα προβλήματα, την ασθένεια ή τις δυσκολίες των άλλων και νοιώθει ενοχές. Μοιάζει σαν να ακινητοποιείται η ιστορική ροή του σύμπαντος και το μόνο που φαίνεται να λειτουργεί είναι το πρόβλημά του._

----------


## viviann

Madiswap τπτ δεν ειναι ειναι αυτο κοριτσακι μου!! Απλως,αγχωνεσαι λιγο παραπανω τωρα που θα γινεις μανουλα!! Προσπαθησε να κανεις focus στο μωρακι σου κ να μην σκεφτεσαι τπτ...βαλε κ ακου χαλαρη μουσικουλα κ ολα καλα!! Ναι θεανω μου,υπερηχο καρδιας. JimZe ετσι ακριβως κ γω...οταν νιωθω καλα λεω ασε δεν παω...μολις νιωσω την πρωτη ποεση στο στηθος,τρεχω παιρνω τηλ κ τους πιεζω να με βαλουν και αμεσα!!"χαχα το οτι δν πληρωνω βεβαια στους γιατρους,μου κανει και λιγο ψιλοκακο μπορω να πω...αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι αν πληρωνα κ ειχα μεινει ταπι κ ηθελα εκεινη την ωρα να παω σε εναν...θα με επιανε παρακρουση!!! Χαχα by the way εχω και γνωστο μου ψυχιατρο-νευρολογο...για την σκριβεια δυο κιολας αλλα δεν επεσα ακομα στην αναγκη τους!! Χαχα

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν αμα εκανες υπερηχο καρδιας πριν 4 μηνες δεν χρειαζεται να τον επαναλαβεις, δεν θα εχει αλλαξει κατι...
Παιδια ηρεμησα λιγο μετα την επισκεψη στην γιατρο αλλα θα λαω μου φαινεται να κανω την αξονικη να τελειωνω...Πεμπτη παω για το τεστ κοπωσεως και μετα θα παω και σε εναν ακομα καρδιολογο να τελειωνω...
Ειπα στην πνευμονολογο και για τις ταχυκαρδιες μου ειπε πως οντως εχω πολλους σφυγμοτς αλλα πως αμα μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος πως ειμαι ενταξει να ηρεμησω...Αλλα η φοβια της καρδιας δεν περναει με τιποτα...
Η αξονικη εχει πολυ ακτινοβολια ε?

----------


## dcat

Βίβιαν το έντερο άσχετα με το τι σου είπε μπορεί να σου εμφανίσει αρκετά συμπτώματα και την καρδιά πιέζει και το στομάχι, κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και αντιδρά διαφορετικά. Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να προσέχεις γενικώς το γαστρεντερικό σου τι τρως και πίνεις και τα λοιπά καταλαβαίνεις..! Παιδιά θα το πω τελευταία φορά για όλους, το πιο πιθανό είναι όλα αυτά να είναι από άγχος, αλλά όσοι έχετε αρρυθμίες να τις πιάσετε και να πάτε να τις αξιολογήσει ένας καλός αρρυθμιολόγος για τα υπόλοιπα εφόσον έχει γίνει ο έλεγχος που πρέπει και δεν έχει βρεθεί τπτ περπάτημα και καλή διατροφή πάρτε και καμιά βιταμίνη που θα σας προτείνει ο παθολόγος σας τώρα ρο χειμώνα, το ανοσοποιητικό πρέπει να είναι δυνατό να ανταπεξέρχεται στις δυσκολίες. Το άγχος που έρχεται από τις σκέψεις και μόνο είναι θέμα καθαρά δικό σας δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς ούτε ψυχολόγος, απλά πρέπει να καταλάβετε πως δεν έχει νόημα και να το αποβάλλεται από μόνοι σας ότι και να σκέφτεστε αν υπάρχει κάτι θα υπάρχει αν δεν υπάρχει δε θα υπάρχει. Άρα κάντε τις εξετάσεις που πρέπει όχι άσκοπες από πανικό και στη συνέχεια δείτε τα ευρήματα υπάρχουν ή όχι βρείτε τα με τον εαυτό σας και διώξτε το περιττό άγχος.

----------


## dcat

Η αξονική είναι 30ακτίνες περίπου μαζί ..

----------


## θεανω

Jimze δεν μας φτανει η επισκεψη σε εναν γιατρο,θελουμε και δευτερο τρομαρα μας...αχαχαχ...
Και εγω τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να παω σε αλλον καρδιολογο...Λες και θα αλλαξει κατι...Τεσπα, ποτε δεν ξερεις... θα τον πιεσω παντως να μου γραψει μαγνητικγλη για καρδια και ολες τις αλλες εξετασεις μπας και ξεμπερδευω με αυτο το βασανο :Frown:

----------


## viviann

Εγω θα παω στοχευμενα να βαλω holter και επισης εχω σκεφτει οτι εκεινη την ωρα που θα με πιανει το σφιξιμο θα το καταγραφω σε ενα χαρτι μαζι με την ωρα συμβαντος για να δω αν το holter εχει καυαγραψει κατι και τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το κατι...προκειται πχ για αρρυθμια, εκτακτη συστολη ή ο,τι αλλο ειναι...ελπιζω φυσικα να μην ειναι τπτ που να αφορα την καρδια!!

----------


## θεανω

Dcat, σου ειπα δυστυχως τις δικες μου εκτακτες ειναι δυσκολο να τις ποιασει το χολντερ γιατι δεν παθαινω καθε ημερα...Δηλαδη και να ξαναβαλω, απλα εκεινη τη μερα μπορει να μην παθω καμια και να παθω ας πουμε 5 την επομενη...Οποτε δεν μπορω να κανω καιε τρεις και λιγο αυτη τη δουλεια (να βαζω δηλαδη χολντερ)...Αυτος παντως ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος, γιατι δεν ξερω τι ειδους αρρυθμιες εχω...Τεσπα απο βιταμινες τι μπορω να παρω εκτος απο μαγνησιο? Σκεφτομουν και β12 (ασχετο βεβαια απο αγχος ειναι αυτο)...Απλα γενικα ελεγα να το ψαξω λιγο με τις βιτινες...Παιρνει κανεις σας και αν ναι ποιες? :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

> Αυτό ακριβώς το σύμπτωμα μου έχει μείνει και μένα όταν αγχώνομαι αλλά και όταν δεν έχω τόσο έντονο άγχος... 
> 
> Τι υπέροχος ο ύπνος κάθε πρωί δε θέλω να ξυπνήσω γιατί είμαι τόσο χαλαρός χωρίς σκέψεις που αισθάνομαι σούπερ... Σήμερα με το που ξύπνησα πάλι άρχισε η φοβία αλλά σε διαχειρίσιμο επίπεδο. Εκείνο το 2ο ραντεβού στον καρδιολόγο μια σκέφτομαι να το αναβάλω την άλλη που ψυχοπλακώνομαι θέλω να παω κατευθίαν για να έχω και μια δεύτερη πιστοποιημένη γνώμη ότι είμαι μια χαρά... Μάλλον θα πάω αύριο να με δει και να τελειώνω οριστικά με αυτό το θέμα. 
> 
> Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα πάρω και το βιβλίο σχετικά με τη διαχείριση και αντιμετώπιση του άγχους, θα το μελετήσω στις γιορτές και ελπίζω να βοηθήσει..


Κι εσυ στα χειλη το νιωθεις?

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου, να βαλεις αφου δεν εχεις βαλει ποτε...Δεν θα εχεις κατι, απλα για να σου φυγει το αγχος και η ανησυχια...Για να καταλαβω, κανεις εκτακτες καθε ημερα? Παντως το σφιξιμο που λες οτι αισθανεσαι, δεν μου κανει για εκτακτη...Τουλαχιστον εγω οταν παθαινω καποια, την αισθανομαι διαφορετικα...Εγω σου προτεινω να βαλεις ενα χολντερ για να ηρεμησεις και να πας και σε εναν καλο γαστρεντερολογο να σε δει... νομιζω μου ειχες πει παντως πως εχεις συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου ε?

----------


## dcat

Βίβιαν όντως αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος σημειώνεις και συ την ώρα, επίσης η έκτακτη είναι και αυτή αρρυθμία! Θεανώ εσύ μόνο αν δεις ότι σου επιτίθενται κάποια μέρα πάνε αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάπου καρδιογράφημα μια να πιάσει φτάνει αλλά όντως είναι δύσκολο για σένα αλλά επίσης το ότι δεν είναι συχνές είναι καλό. Όσο για βιταμίνες υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ο γιατρός 'η ο φαρμακοποιός μπορεί να προτείνει.

----------


## madiwasp

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια..νιωθω καλυτερα! Μακαρι να ειναι απο αγχος

----------


## viviann

Εμενα την εκτακτη την επιασε στο τεστ κοπωσεως κ επειδη εκεινη την ωρα λεγαμε χαζα και δεν προσεχε το μονιτορ του λεω σε καποια " τωρα νιωθω την εκτακτη" κ οντως την ειδε κ αυτος στο μονιτορ κι ετσι με πιστεψε αλλα μου ειπε οτι κανω ακριβως ιδια με του πατερα μου κ δεν χρειαζει καμιας σημασιας. Παλια dcat την εκτακτη την ενιωθα σα να κανει χτυπο η καρδια στα τερματα!! Τωρα που εκοψα καπνισμα, ξενυχτια κ καφεδες δεν ξερω αν μου επεστρεψε σε κατι πιο ηπιο!! Βεβαια, εκτακτη με την εννοια οπως την ενιωθα εχω να κανω απο την Πεμπτη και μπορ να την ενημερωσω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα και χωρις την παρουσια της και να μου γραφει!! Πηγα και σε γαστρεντερολογο θεανω μου αλλα καταλαβα οτι οκ ναι εχω θεματακι με το εντερο που ενδεχομενως να μου το προκαλει οπως επισης και ο πονος στο στομαχι. Παντως η αγωγη δε θα λεγα οτι με οφελησε.

----------


## θεανω

Ναι θα παω σε ενα φαρμακειο να ρωτησω να μου δωσουν...
Αμα.με ποιασουν καποια μερα εντονα εκτακτες θα παω...Με ποιανουν κατα καιρους ας πουμε και 5 και 10 τη μερα αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα ποτε να παω σε ενα νοσοκομειο να μου κανουν καρδιογραφημα και δεν ειναι και παρα πολλες αυτες οποτε παλι δεν ξερω αν θα βγαλω ακρη...τι να πω...ελπιζω παντως καποια στιγμη να μαθω τι ειναι...Για να ησυχασω και απο αυτο...Ε και μετα να βρω κατι αλλο :Smile: αχαχαχ

----------


## JimZe

> Κι εσυ στα χειλη το νιωθεις?


Όχι εγώ το νοιώθω κυρίως στα πόδια και στις πατούσες, αλλά επειδή έχω και υπερφυσικές ικανότητες μπορώ να το μετατοπίζω αν θέλω, έτσι αν είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος μπορεί να ανέβει και στο στομάχι και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις και στο στήθος χαχα... Κάποιες μέρες πριν υποτροπιάσω που ήμουν καλά μου είχε φύγει τελείως και έλεγα ωχ τι έγινε γιατί δε τρέμω πλέον  :Wink: . Από το άγχος είναι μη φοβάσαι! 




> Χαχα by the way εχω και γνωστο μου ψυχιατρο-νευρολογο...για την σκριβεια δυο κιολας αλλα δεν επεσα ακομα στην αναγκη τους!! Χαχα


 :Confused:  Έχεις γνωστούς τέτοιους γιατρούς και ακόμα τρέχεις παθολόγους καρδιολόγους;; :Stick Out Tongue:  Παιδιά πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση εφόσον έχουμε παει 1-2 φορές και οι εξετάσεις μας έχουν βγει καθαρές δεν έχουμε τίποτα, τέλος. Τώρα πρέπει να περάσουμε στο στάδιο για το πως θα διαχειριστούμε αρχικά και μετέπειτα να ξεπεράσουμε τις φοβίες αυτές και το άγχος είτε μόνοι μας με τη συμβολή κάποιου βιβλίου που αναλύουν όλην αυτή τη ψυχολογική κατάσταση των αγχωδών διαταραχών και προτείνουν τεχνικές αντιμετωπισής τους είτε ακόμα καλύτερα με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ψυχολόγου - ψυχοθεραπευτή! Το θέμα μας πλέον δεν είναι παθολογικό αλλά καθαρά ψυχολογικό και έτσι πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσουμε. Με το να καθόμαστε άπραγοι, να χάνουμε τις μέρες μας, να βαλτώνουμε στις αρνητικές σκέψεις και να κλίνουμε ραντεβού σε παθολόγους που όλοι μας λένε δεν έχουν τίποτα πήγενε σε ψυχολόγο ε δε θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα. 

Η λύση είναι μόνο η ψυχοθεραπεία. Εμένα δεν με τρομάζει, πρέπει να γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να είχαμε τίποτα παθολογικό και να τρέχαμε σε νοσοκομειακές κλινικές με επεμβάσεις κλπ;

----------


## θεανω

Ε αφου Βιβιαν μου την τσακωσατε στο τεστ κοπωσεως και σου ειπε ο γιατρος πως ειναι ανευ σημασιας νομιζω ειναι περιττο να βαλεις χολντερ...Αν παλι θελεις να βαλεις για να ησυχασεις θα σου πω πως ασφαλως σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και να το κανεις...Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι τελειως ανωδυνο, δεν σε επηρεαζει καπου...Παντως και εγω τα φαρμακα για το εντερο τα εκοψα τελειως ειδικα εναντο doralin που μου ειχε δωσει με ειχε σακατεψει...εχεις εσυ προβλημα με δυσκοιλιοτητα κτλπ? Εγω εχω και απο αυτο :Frown:

----------


## θεανω

Jimze, α ωστε το μετατοπιζεις ε? Αχαχα να σαι καλα με εκανες και γελασα...
Παντως νομιζω πως η γνωσιακη ψυχαναληση ενδεικνυται για εμας που εχουμε αγχωδη διαταραχη και εχει και πολυ αμεσα αποτελεσματα... Σε 5 μηνες απο οσο ξερω εισαι περδικι :Smile:  Εγω την Τεταρτη παω σε ψυχιατρο, αμα γλιτωσω τα ψυχοφαρμακα σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω...Βασικα και παραλληλα μπορω για πιο μονιμα αποτελεσματα...
Μαντυ μου καταλαβαινω φυσικα τις φοβιες σου, αλλα δεν εχεις κατι! Ολα θα πανε καλα μην αγχωνεσαι για τιποτα...Σκεψου το μωρακι σου :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Οχι δε θα το λεγα μια χαρα παω τουαλετα κ μαλιστα κ συγκεκριμενη ωρα!! Δε θα λεγα οτι με τρομαζουν οι εκτακτες απλως απ'ο,τι φανταζομαι...καποιες στιγμες ειτε απο μετεωρισμο,ειτε απο γαστριτιδα,ειτε απο οισοφαγικους σπασμους νιωθω μια χαλια δυσφορια σε στερνο κ καρδια οπου εκεινη την ωρα (ακουστε τωρα τι νεα ανακαλυψη εκανα) νομιζω οτι κανω παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη...ο,τι με ο,τι!!! Εγω δεν ψαχνω απλα στο ιντερνετ τι μπορει να μπλα μπλα...εγω βγαζω διαγνωση και πορισμα...τι να λεμε τωρα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα εσυ το χεις προχωρησει το θεμα το μονο που μενει ειναι να παρεις και μονη σου φαρμαμα για την παθηση σου... Τεσπα περα απο την πλακα, εγω παντως επιμενω...Να πας να βαλεις ενα χολντερ και να ξεγνοιασεις και να ξαναπας σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο...Εχεις και παλινδρομηση μηπως? Καουρες η ξυνιλες? 
Η παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη παντως τι ειναι? Κατσε τωρα γιατι νομιζω πως το εχω εγω, χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι...αχαχα...
Ε βρε τι παθαμε :Frown:

----------


## JimZe

Για μένα δεν έχει νόημα να ξοδεύουμε άλλα λεφτά σε παθολόγους... Μου αρέσει που λέμε όλοι ότι τα παθαίνουμε όλα από το άγχος και όταν καταφέρνουμε και το διώχνουμε τα συμπτώματα φεύγουν, πάμε σε γιατρούς δε μας βρίσκουν τίποτα αλλά εμείς εκεί μένουμε στο φαύλο κύκλο φοβίας - άγχους - επισκέψεις σε παθολόγους! 

Εγώ λέω να κλείσουμε ένα ομαδικό group psycho-therapy να μας δει όλους μαζί ο doctor να τον αρχίσουμε τα δικά μας πάει θα αποτρελαθεί ο άνθρωπος. 
Η τεχνική που εφαρμόζουν από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει είναι η ΓΣΘ, γνωστική συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία και έχει σχεδόν εγγυημένη επιτυχία. Δεν έχουμε και τίποτα ακραία ψυχωτικά προβλήματα, φοβίες και άγχος για παθολογικές ασθένειες που για τους ψυχολόγους αυτά είναι πολύ κοινότυπα και επισκέψεις ρουτίνας!


Καλή συνέχεια, πάω να διαβάσω γιατί με αυτό το άγχος έχω αφήσει λίγο πίσω τη διπλωματική...

----------


## viviann

Χαχαχα...οχι οχι...ουτε εγω το χω ουτε εσυ απλα σου λεω τη διαστροφη του μυαλου μου!! Δε θα λεγαωοτι εχω καουρεςβκ ξινιλες...κ απο την υπερηχο δν νομιζω να φανηκε κατι τετοιο...πφφφ η παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη ειναι αρρυθμος χτυπος που κυμαινεται απο 300-600 σφυγμους το λεπτο. Ουτε καν!

----------


## zugaki

Κορίτσια, δοκιμάστε να πάτε κανένα διήμερο ταξιδάκι, να αλλάξετε παραστάσεις, να δείτε νέες εικόνες και να χαλαρώσετε!

----------


## θεανω

Α αμα παμε ομαδικα σε ψυχιατρο το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι θα τρελαθει και μετα θα θελει και αυτος ψυχαναληση για να ρθει στα ισια του...
Εγω παντως τωρα δεν νιωθω καθολου αγχος και ισα ισα ας πουμε που χθες σκεφτομουνα και να πεθανω η να παθω κατι ε και τι εγινε? Και ομως τα συμπτωματα παραμενουν σταθερα...Με αγαπανε φαινεται τα γλυκουλια για αυτο δεν φευγουν απο κοντα μου...τεσπα αντε καλη τυχη με την διπλωματικη, καλο διαβασμα καο μην αγχωνεσαι! Εισαι μια χαρα :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχαχχα εσυ το χεις προχωρησει το θεμα το μονο που μενει ειναι να παρεις και μονη σου φαρμαμα για την παθηση σου... Τεσπα περα απο την πλακα, εγω παντως επιμενω...Να πας να βαλεις ενα χολντερ και να ξεγνοιασεις και να ξαναπας σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο...Εχεις και παλινδρομηση μηπως? Καουρες η ξυνιλες? 
> Η παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη παντως τι ειναι? Κατσε τωρα γιατι νομιζω πως το εχω εγω, χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι...αχαχα...
> Ε βρε τι παθαμε


Παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη αν ειχες τωρα θα ησουν στο νοσοκομειο Θεανουλα μου..δεν θα μας εγραφες εδω ατο φορουμ...το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι...εχω τον πατερα μου που το παθαινει απο τα 19 του...δεν ειναι επικινδυνο ομως..ειναι επεισοδια κολπικης μαρμαρυγης με πολυυυ εντονα συμπτωματα που θες δε θες θα πας νοσοκομειο

----------


## θεανω

Βρε βιβιαν μου εχεις 300 η 600 χτυπους το λεπτο? :Smile: μην λες χαζα...Ακομσ και εγω η καρδιοπαθης δε νομιζω να το εχω αυτο...αχαχα ας βρουμε κατι αλλο...Παντως πλακα πλακα καμια φορα μετραω τους σφυγμους μου και ειναι σαν να μην σταματαει να χτυπαει καθολου η καρδια τοσο γρηγορα που πηγαινει...εκεινη την ωρα δεν συνεχιζω φαντασου γιατι δεν προλαβαινω να μετραω...οποτε παιζει να ειναι και 300 ας πουμε τοτε...Ουφ...Ε βρε τι παθαμε στα καλα καθουμενα...

----------


## θεανω

Μαντυ μου ξερω μου εχεις ξαναπει για τον μπαμπακα σου...Ενταξει για πλακα το εγραψα και το προηγουμενο μνμ με τους πολλους σφυγμους (οχι οτι δεν εχω πολλους) αλλα οκ απο αυτο δεν πασχω...Βιβιαν περα απο την πλακα ελα να βρουμε κατι αλλο :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

Να μη βρειτε τιποτα αλλο!!!! Βρες κανενα χομπυ καλυτερα να δεις πως θα ηρεμησεις!!! Μπα σε καλο μας...θα μεταπηδαμε απο τη μια αρρωστια στην αλληβρε παιδια?!

----------


## viviann

Χεχε οχι οχι μια χαρουλα ειμαστε...χαζα μυαλα εχουμε απλως κ καμια ιδιαιτερη ασχολια για μην ασχολουμαστε με χαζα...

----------


## θεανω

Στο ιδιο οργανο θα μεινουμε, απλα η παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδια δεν μου κανει,θελω κατι αλλο... :Smile:  Αχαχχαχα...Βρε τι εχουμε παθει...Εγω αγχωθηκα κιολλας με την αξονικη... αμα την κανω τελικα μπορω παραλληλα να κανω και κεφαλι? Να παω σε ενα γιατρο να μου γραψει, η να πω στον μπαμπα μου που σαν οφθαλμιατρος ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα μπορει απλα λεει ψεματα για να μην κανω, για να ξεμπερδευω μια και καλη? :Smile: Γιατι οντως σε κεφαλι δεν εχω ψαξει τιποτα, αμαρτια ειναι και αυτο το καημενο να μενει ετσι, θα κανει παραπονα στο τελος οτι δεν το προσεχω :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Μήπως καταβάθος φοβόμαστε να νοιώθουμε καλά; Και αν νοιώσουμε, λέμε μπα δε θα είναι για πολύ και τα επαναφέρουμε όλα από την αρχή; (Λέω εγω τώρα)
Μήπως τελικά η μόνη ασχολία μας είναι τι αρρώστια νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε και καμιά άλλη; Είναι δυνατόν παιδιά τόσο νέα να ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με τέτοια πράγματα; Αντί να δημιουργούμε και να χαιρόμαστε τα νιάτα μας;

----------


## θεανω

Zugaki, εννοειται αυτο :Smile:  Αλλα και παλι οκ το καταλαβαινουμε αλλα πως σταματαμε τα συμπτωματα η τις ασχημες σκεψεις? Εγω ας πουμε εκει που ειμαι καλα, παλι ξεκιναω και σκεφτομαι διαφορα οπως ας πουμε οτι ο γιατρος που πηγα δεν ειναι καλος, η οτι πως τα αποδιδει ολα στο αγχος αφου δεν εχω κανει ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις(οκ αυτη η ανησυχια εχει μια βαση)...Παντως πραγματικα ορισμενες φορες οι γιατροι κανουν και αυτοι λαθη και θεωρω πως και μονοι μας ισως πρεπει να πιεζουμε για ολες τις εξετασεις για να αποκλειστει καθε τι παθολογικο...Απο εκει και περα ασφαλως αν τα εχεις κανει ολα και δεν σου βρισκουν τιποτα (οπως η Μαντουλα ας πουμε που εχει κανει και μαγνητικη!) τοτε απλα πρεπει να δεχτεις πως εισαι υγιεστατος και πως οτι εχεις ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο...

----------


## madiwasp

> Μήπως καταβάθος φοβόμαστε να νοιώθουμε καλά; Και αν νοιώσουμε, λέμε μπα δε θα είναι για πολύ και τα επαναφέρουμε όλα από την αρχή; (Λέω εγω τώρα)
> Μήπως τελικά η μόνη ασχολία μας είναι τι αρρώστια νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε και καμιά άλλη; Είναι δυνατόν παιδιά τόσο νέα να ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με τέτοια πράγματα; Αντί να δημιουργούμε και να χαιρόμαστε τα νιάτα μας;


Ποσο δικιο παιζει να εχεις!!!! Και εγω αυτο πιστευω...φοβομαστε να ζησουμε..ειπες πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα..το θεμα ειναι πως θα το δουλεψουμε μεσα μας ετσι ωστε να φτασουμε σε σημειο να μη δινουμε σημασια σε τετοια συμπτωματα και να μην καταστρεφεται η ζωη μας..

----------


## viviann

Το τραγικο ειναι οτι παντα τα ειχαμε κατα περιοδους ολα αυτα αλλα δε διναμε σημασια!! Θα μου πεις μια φορα θα κολλησει το μυαλο!! Αντε ξεκολλατο μετα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Αμα κολησει μετα δυσκολα ξεκολαει ειδικα σε ατομα σαν και εμας που εχουμενκαι τοσο αγχος κτλπ...κοριτσια μου εγω σας ειπα τη γνωμη μου η λυση ειναι ο αποκλεισμος του παθολογικου παραγοντα μεσω ολων των δυνατων εξετασεων που μπορουν να γινουν και απο εκει και περα εποσκεψη σε ειδικο, ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο...

----------


## madiwasp

> Το τραγικο ειναι οτι παντα τα ειχαμε κατα περιοδους ολα αυτα αλλα δε διναμε σημασια!! Θα μου πεις μια φορα θα κολλησει το μυαλο!! Αντε ξεκολλατο μετα!!!


Ακριβως Βιβιαν..αλλα αν το καλοσκεφτεις...μια φορα ζουμε...και εμεις μ' αυτα που κανουμε πεθαινουμε καθε μερα..

----------


## zugaki

Ε και αυτό είναι στο χέρι μας! Αν επιτρέπουμε και θέλουμε να ζούμε καθημερινά βυθισμένοι στη μιζέρια των ψυχοσωματικών μας καλώς αλλιώς πρέπει να τα αγνοούμε όσο και αν ενοχλούν (εφόσον δεν είναι κάτι οργανικό)!
Εσένα για παράδειγμα πως σε άφησαν οι ταχυπαλμίες; Μήπως τις βαρέθηκες και βρήκες κάτι άλλο να ασχολείσαι (ακόμα και κάποιο άλλο σύμπτωμα); Ε δεν μπορούμε αντί να βρίσκουμε συμπτώματα, μα βρούμε ασχολίες που μας γεμίζουν;
Να έχουμε μια γεμάτη δραστηριότητες μέρα και να μην αφηνουμε όσο μπορούμε το μυαλό να τρέχει σε αυτά; Σιγά σιγά βέβαια αλλά αποτελεσματικά!

----------


## viviann

Εγω ακομα αυτο θα κανω κ τελος!!! Να πανε να πνιγουνε ολα τα συμπτωματα μετα!! Αν μου διαβεβαιωσειβκ αυτος οτι απο αυτα που εχω δν παιζει να παθω τπτ...το λογο μου,παραδινομαι!! Εγω νιωθω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει κανονικα κ λεω...αμαν γτ να τη νιωθω ετσι...κ ταρακουνιεμαι κ δωστου χαζες σκεψεις κ δωστου μετα φοβος κ τρομος!!!

----------


## zugaki

> Εγω ακομα αυτο θα κανω κ τελος!!! Να πανε να πνιγουνε ολα τα συμπτωματα μετα!! Αν μου διαβεβαιωσειβκ αυτος οτι απο αυτα που εχω δν παιζει να παθω τπτ...το λογο μου,παραδινομαι!! Εγω νιωθω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει κανονικα κ λεω...αμαν γτ να τη νιωθω ετσι...κ ταρακουνιεμαι κ δωστου χαζες σκεψεις κ δωστου μετα φοβος κ τρομος!!!


Αυτό το post σου να μπαίνεις να το διαβάζεις συνέχεια!!!

----------


## θεανω

Οκ ειναι σιγουρα και στο χερι μας, αλλα ισως δεν μπορουμε να το ξεπερασουμε και τελειως μονες μας, αλλα με τη βοηθεια ενος ειδικου...Εγω θεωρω κοριτσια μου πως οταν εχεις τετοια πραγματα πολυ καιρο και τα σκεφτεσαι καθε ημερα, ειναι δυσκολο (οχι ακατορθωτο φυσικα) να τα ξεπερασεις εντελως μονη...Αλλιως αν ηταν θα μας ειχαν περασει ηδη...Εγω παντως οσες προσπαθειες και να εκανα, δεν ειδα κανενα αποτελεσμα...Μου περνουσαν για λιγο και μετα δωστου παλι τα ιδια...Ε δεν παλευεται ετσι η κατασταση... :Frown:

----------


## viviann

Ταπετσαρια στο σπιτι μου θα το κανω!!! :-)

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου οντως να μπαινεις να το διαβαζεις καθε ημερα και ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις ολο αυτο μονη και να εισαι τελεια!!!

----------


## viviann

Πάντως ρε κορίτσια, ώρες ώρες μου ρχέται να βάλω τα κλάματα απο τα νεύρα μου...άλλες πάλι νευριάζω και λέω αει σιχτίρ πιά...η πρώτη είμαι ή η τελευταία?? και άλλοι πόσοι έχουν τέτοια συμπτώματα και κανείς δεν κάθεται να ασχοληθεί τόσο μαζί τους...ωχού!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο στο οτι πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν συμπτωματα και δεν δινουν καμια απολυτως σημασια...
Και εμεις οι ιδιοι μπορει να το καναμε αυτο πιο παλια... Ας πουμε εγω θυμαμαι παντα τον εαυτο μου πως οταν αγχωνομουν ανεβαζα παρα πολλους σφυγμους, και γενικα πως και παλιοτερα ειχα ταχυκαρδιες, αλλα προφανως δεν με ενοιαζε... Τωρα ομως κανω σαν τρελη... Τεσπα θα το ψαξω το θεμα με κανα δυο εξετασεις ακομα και μετα τερμα :Smile:  Το ιδιο θα συμβουλευα και εσενα... Γιατι δεν παει αλλο νομιζω...
Παντως εγω ακομα απο χθες νομιζω πως εχω μυοκαρδιτιδα...Το ειχα ξεχασει καποια στιγμη βασικα σημερα αλλα επανηλθε δριμυτερη η φοβια...Ουφ...

----------


## JimZe

Την τελευταία ώρα έχω κάτι αιφνίδιους πόνους αριστερά στο στήθος και 1-2 φορές με έπιασε και στο κεφάλι... ε ρε γλέντια  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Ίσως είναι επειδή δε αναπνέω σωστά λόγω άγχους

----------


## viviann

JimZe μη φοβού!! Έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ το Σάββατο ...σφάχτες στην καρδια,πλάκωμα στο στήθος και σφάχτες με μουδιασμα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού!!!

----------


## JimZe

> JimZe μη φοβού!! Έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ το Σάββατο ...σφάχτες στην καρδια,πλάκωμα στο στήθος και σφάχτες με μουδιασμα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού!!!


Να'σαι καλά με ηρέμησες λίγο... αν και τέτοιους αιφνίδιους πόνους εχω ξανανιώσει και στο παρελθόν που ήμουν stress free τώρα λίγο με φόβισαν αρκετά.. Πόσα ακόμα συμπτώματα θα εμφανίσουμε επιτέλους, τον ατελείωτο έχουν...!

----------


## θεανω

Εγω τι να πω που ποναει η πλατη μου ακριβως πισω απο το σημειο της καρδιας εδω και 1 βδομαδα συνεχομενα :Frown: 
Κουραγιο παιδια ολα θα πανε καλα! Το ζητημα ειναι να μην πανικοβαλομαστε!

----------


## viviann

Υποτροπιασα πολυ ασχημα παιδια...  :Frown:  γυρνουσα απο δουλεια...ολα καλα ολα ωραια κ στα μισα του δρομου πονος στα πλευρα ακριβως κατω απο την καρδια...εντονη πιεση πανω στο αριστερο στηθος και το νεο μου αποκτημα=σφιξιμο (που ακομα δε μπορω να προσδιορισω αν ειναι η εκτακτη ή το στομαχι). Χαλια ειμαι. Τωρα το απογευμα ενιωθα ενα αισθημα καυσου στους ραχιαιους και μπροστα στα πλευρα. Γιατι παλι?????

----------


## JimZe

Βλέπω αυτό το βιντεάκι μήπως αντλήσω κάποια χρήσιμη πληροφορία  :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajRjOg0tOS0

----------


## JimZe

> Υποτροπιασα πολυ ασχημα παιδια...  γυρνουσα απο δουλεια...ολα καλα ολα ωραια κ στα μισα του δρομου πονος στα πλευρα ακριβως κατω απο την καρδια...εντονη πιεση πανω στο αριστερο στηθος και το νεο μου αποκτημα=σφιξιμο (που ακομα δε μπορω να προσδιορισω αν ειναι η εκτακτη ή το στομαχι). Χαλια ειμαι. Τωρα το απογευμα ενιωθα ενα αισθημα καυσου στους ραχιαιους και μπροστα στα πλευρα. Γιατι παλι?????


Δυστυχώς αυτές οι υποτροπιάσεις είναι οι χειρότερες, εκεί που νομίζεις ότι έχεις ξεφύγει λίγο και αναθαρρείς έρχεται ξαφνικά με κάποιο σωματικό σύμπτωμα και μας καταρρακώνει... Και εγώ είχα κάποιες ενοχλήσεις στο στήθος αλλά μάλλον σταμάτησαν...
Τι να πω κουράγιο ρε παιδιά... πόσο κρίμα να περνάμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις για το τίποτα...

----------


## viviann

Μα ημουν πραγματικα πολυ καλυτερα... κ εγινα χειροτερα απο καθε αλλη μερα! Αυτο το αισθημα οτι εχω αρρυθμια...κ δν εννοω εκτακτη...τι να πω...παιζει λετε να υπαρχει καρι τετοιο ή οι εσωτερικες συσπασεις το δημιουργουν ολο αυτο?? Χαλιαααααα

----------


## JimZe

Η έκτακτη είναι συνήθως στιγμιαία σαν χτύπο στο στήθος στην καρδιά οπότε το σφύξιμο που περιγράφεις μάλλον δεν είναι εκτακτη.
Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις στο σπίτι, πιες και ενα χαλαρωτικο ρόφημα. 

Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το απόγευμα προς βράδυ είναι οι ώρες που παθαίνω τις περισσότερες υποτροπιάσεις και πάντα όταν δεν απασχολούμαι με κάτι... Μας χτυπάει σε χίλιες μερές το βλαμμένο, είναι απίστευτο τι μπορεί να κάνει αυτό το μυαλό τελικά πωω δεν υπάρχει... δε μας αφήνει σε ησυχία αλλά που θα πάει θα γυρίσει ο τροχός..  :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Επειδη εχω γενικα εκτακτες...μπορω κ γω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι το ημιση δλδ νιωθω το σφιξιμο αλλα δε νιωθω αυτο το γκντουπ της εκτακτης...το ιδιο με εσενα νομιζω μου ειπε κ η Θεανω. Φαντασου νοωθω φυσιολογικους τους παλμους μου κ με πιανει εκεινη τη στιγμη μια φοβια που με απομακρυνει απο το να τους παρατηρω. Φαντασου δε βλεπω την ωρα να ξημερωσει για να παω στον καρδολογο. Ελπιζω μετα απο την εξεταση του και το holder να ηρεμησω. Στο 20' τεστ κοπωσεως που με ζορισε κιολας ο προηγουμενος πριν 1 μηνα,ηταν ολα φυσιολογικοτατα...ακομα κ την εκτακτη πιασαμε. Τωρα γτ μου κολλησε οτι εχω αλλο ειδος αρρυθμιας...δε το καταλαβαινω.να τωρα μολις ξαφνικα αρχισα να καταλαβαινω τους παλμους μου κ το θεωρησα οτι εγινε λογω αρρυθμιας.  :Frown:

----------


## JimZe

Όταν λες αρρυθμίες, εφόσον δεν έχεις έκτακτες, τι εννοείς; Ότι χάνεις παλμούς; 
Εγώ γενικά δεν κάθομαι να μετράω παλμούς, δε το έχω κάνει ποτέ, απλά όταν αγχώνομαι και δεν νιώθω την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει νομίζω ότι σταμάτησε και πετάγομαι, βάζω τα χέρια στο στήθος, παταω με δυναμη από δω από κει χαμός μέχρι να ξανακούσω τους χτύπους χαχα απερίγραπτα πράγματα... Για γέλια πραγματικά αμα τα πεις σε κανέναν που δεν τα έχει βιώσει, γελάει...

Και εγώ αν και θέλω να το αποφύγω μάλλον θα παω σε 2ο καρδιολόγο να μου ρίξει μια ματιά αλλά ξέρω από τώρα το πόρισμα, τέσπα, για επιβεβαίωση... Με τεστ κοπώσεως κιόλας μια χαρά είσαι, εγώ νομίζω όσες φορές και να πάμε πάλι αμφιβολίες θα'χουμε γιατί έχει κολίσει το μυαλό μας στη λειτουργία της καρδιάς και γενικά φοβόμαστε για τον παραμικρό πόνο και σύμπτωμα...

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου παθαινεις ακριβως οτι και εγω...Παρατηρεις κατι στο σωμα σου που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι φυσιολογικο, εσενα σου φαινεται πως κατι δεν παει καλα και απο κει και περα σε ποιανει πανικος και σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα πως εχεις κατι...Σε καταλαβαινω γλυκια μου, αλλα πραγματικα δεν ειναι κατι...Το τεστ κοπωσεως ειναι πολυ καλη εξεταση και εισαι τυχερη κιολλας που ποιασατε την εκτακτη και ειδες τι ειδους αρρυθμια κανεις...Πηγαινε βαλε και το χολντερ να ησυχασεις και να δεις πως ολα ειναι καλα...
Και εγω παντως δεν ειμαι καλα...Ειμαι σε μονιμη υποτροπη :Smile: χαχαχα 
Σου ειπα πλεον εχω πειστει πως εχω μυοκαρδιτιδα...

----------


## θεανω

Εγω παιδια παντως ξερετε ποτε πιστευω πως θα μου περασει (μετα βεβαια δεν ειναι καθολου απιθανο οτι θα με ππιασει κατι αλλο αλλα τεσπα).Οταν παω σε εναν αλλο καρδιολογο του οω τι εχω του δειξω και ολες μου τις εξετασεις, και καθησει και μου εξηγησει ας πουμε απο τι μπορει να παθαινω αυτες τις ταχυκαρδιες...Πχ να μου πει πως μπορει να ειναι απο αυτην η την αλλη αρρωστια και στο τελος απο το αγχος...Να μου βαλει να κανω και 5 10 εξετασεις οσες τελοσπαντων χρειαζονται και να ηρεμησω...Εγω πιστευω οτι ειμαι πιο πολυ ετσι γιατι εχω την αισθηση οτι ο γιατρος που πηγα με ξεπεταξε (βεβαια θεωρειται πολυ καλος)...Αλλα οντως δεν ασχοληθηκε να μου εξηγησει 5 πραγματα παρα μονο μου ειπε να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου οτι εχω το οτιδηποτε...

----------


## viviann

Χαχα εισαι σχτυπητη κ συ κοριτσακι μου!!! Βρε κακο που μας εχει βρειιι...ποια εγω να καθομαι κ να βασανιζομαι ετσι που ημουν duracel τοσα χρονια. Πφφφφ θα παω κ θα τον ρωτησω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. JimZe οταν εννοω αρρυθμια εννοω αρρυθμο παλμο χωρις συνοχη...βεβαια αν ειχα κατι τετοιο ολο κ κσποια ζαλαδα θα νιωθα... Σημερα που λετε σκεφτομουν τη μερα πριν φυγω για διακοπες οπου κ με πιασαν ολα τα τρελα μου...δε το χαιρομουν ιδιαιτερα...ετοιμαζα πραγματα με μιση καρδια θα λεγα κιολας. Ενιωθα αδυναμια κ οτι δεν ημουν κ καλα. Αρα παρτα μετα τα γιγαντωσα ξ στο λιμανι του Πειραια με πιασαν οοοολα μαζι. Τους ειχα τρομαξει ολους!!! JimZe αν θεωρεις οτι εχεις πραγματα να ρωτησεις τον 2ο καρδιολογο,για μενα πηγαινε. Δε νομιζω να χεις καποιο χασιμο απο ολες τις πλευρες!!! Θεανω μου πραγματικα η φαντασια κ η δικια μου αλλα κ η δικια σου ομως οργιαζουν!!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου πηγαινε καποιες σελιδες πισω οπου μου εδινες πολυ ωραιες συμβουλες, δες τες και εφαρμοσε τες στον εαυτο σου! Πιστεψε το και θα τα καταφερεις...Πηγαινε και στον καρδιολογο φυσικα για να σου φυγει καθε ιδεα απο το μυαλο, γιατι κρινοντας απο εμενα διαφορετικα δεν θα ηρεμησεις...
Ωχ εγω που εχω και ζαλαδες λες να εχω τιποτα? Παιδια μου κολησε οτι ο καρδιολογος δεν ειδε καλα το χολντερ και απλα το ξεπεταξε...Καταρχην εχει παρα πολυ κοσμο και δεν ξερω ποτε προλαβε να το δει σε μια ημερα...Δευτερον αλλα μου ελεγε απο το τηλεφωνο και οταν πηγα εκει να παρω την εκθεση του χολντερ, και αλλα εγραφε πανω στο χαρτι...Ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν το κοιταξε καλα...Βεβαια ο μπαμπας μου λεει πως δεν θα ρισκαρε κατι τετοιο και πως κανενας γιατρος δεν θα ξεπεταγε ετσι μια εξεταση...Αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου αυτο...

----------


## JimZe

Ε ας την κάνουμε την αυριανή, μέρα καρδιολόγου. Πάμε όλοι μαζί για μια εξετασούλα έτσι για τις γιορτές μωρέ  :Stick Out Tongue: ... 

Καλά εμείς εδώ μέσα τους έχουμε βγάλει όλους τους γιατρούς άσχετους, την μια δε τους τα εξηγήσαμε καλά, την άλλη δε μας έπιασε την έκτακτη που θέλαμε, την άλλη γελάγαμε όταν μας εξέταζε ή είχε πολύ δουλειά και δε μας έδωσε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και τι άλλο!

Ντάξει εγώ θα πάω σίγουρα αν έχει διαθέσιμο ραντεβού, χαλάλι τα 30ε τι να κάνω...

----------


## θεανω

Χεχεχε ετσι ειναι jimze...οι γιατροι δεν ξερουν και τα γνωριζουμε ολα εμεις...Παντως εγω επιμενω πως οντως καποιες φορες βιαζονται πολυ γρηγορα να τα αποδωσουν ολα στο αγχος ειδικα οταν βλεπουν νεα ατομα και οι πρωτες εξετασεις ειναι καλες...Δεν ξερω βαριουνται να το ψαξουν παραπανω, ειναι σιγουροι για αυτο που λενε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...Παντως εγω θελω μια πιο καθαρη εξηγηση για τις ταχυκαρδιες μου...Θα παω και θα ζητησω μονη μου εξετασεις και θα μου τις γραψει καο θα πει και ενα τραγουδι :Smile: 
Εγω αυριο δεν μπορω να παω γιατι απλα δεν εχω βρει ακομα τον γιατρο..Θελω να το ψαξω λιγο...Ελεγα να παω στο ιποκρατειο αλλα προτιμω να παω ιδιωτικα τελικα...

----------


## JimZe

> Χεχεχε ετσι ειναι jimze...οι γιατροι δεν ξερουν και τα γνωριζουμε ολα εμεις...Παντως εγω επιμενω πως οντως καποιες φορες βιαζονται πολυ γρηγορα να τα αποδωσουν ολα στο αγχος ειδικα οταν βλεπουν νεα ατομα και οι πρωτες εξετασεις ειναι καλες...Δεν ξερω βαριουνται να το ψαξουν παραπανω, ειναι σιγουροι για αυτο που λενε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...Παντως εγω θελω μια πιο καθαρη εξηγηση για τις ταχυκαρδιες μου...Θα παω και θα ζητησω μονη μου εξετασεις και θα μου τις γραψει καο θα πει και ενα τραγουδι
> Εγω αυριο δεν μπορω να παω γιατι απλα δεν εχω βρει ακομα τον γιατρο..Θελω να το ψαξω λιγο...Ελεγα να παω στο ιποκρατειο αλλα προτιμω να παω ιδιωτικα τελικα...


Ισχύει αυτό που λες, και εγώ σε αυτόν που πήγα, χώρια του ότι ήταν πολύ high για γιατρός, τραγούδαγε όλη την ώρα κάτι τραγούδια χαχα, με το που με είδε και του είπα ότι είμαι 24, απόρησε και γέλασε  :Cool: . Αφού το είπα τι έχω μου είπε 'Ντάξει αντε πάμε να ρίξουμε μια ματιά να εξετάσω μετά και κανάν άνθρωπο που έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη'... Αλλά πάντως στην εξέταση ήταν σχολαστικός, πήρε πίεση, μου έκανε υπέρηχο και καρδιογράφημα και μετά μου εξήγησε και κάποια πράγματα.

Απλά επειδή πάντα λένε να παίρνεις και μια δεύτερη γνώμη, θα δόσω αλλη μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτό μου...

----------


## θεανω

Χαχαχα να πας και για δευτερη γνωμη, αλλα προσεξε αυτο ειναι παγιδα...Πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα θες να ζητησεις μετα και τριτη? Και πως ξερεις πως αν αποκλειστει κατι με την καρδια συη συνεχεια δεν θα βρεις κατι αλλο να ασχολεισαι? Στα λεω γιατι ακομα ειναι νωρις για σενα, δεν εχεις φτασει στο σημειο που ειμαι εγω...
Εγω θα ελεγα να κρατηθεις και να μην πας οσο προλαβαινεις ακομα να κανεις κατι για τον εαυυο σου και να τα ξεχασεις ολα...Αν παλι θες να πας για γιατι αλλιως πιστευεις πως δεν θα ηρεμησεις, τοτε εννοειται πηγαινε...Απλα να ξερεις πως αυτο δεν εχει μετα ευκολα γυρισμο...Ολο και κατι θα βρισκεις και θα ασχολησαι...και επειδη απο οτι καταλαβα η φοβια σου αυτη ειναι σχετικα προσφατη νομιζω πως μπορεις να την πολεμησεις οσο ειναι ακομα νωρις και σχετικα ευκολα.!

----------


## viviann

Αυτο θα κανω κοριτσακι μου! Κατσε να δεις μολις αναπτερωθει το ηθικουλι μου!! Μπροστα στην ψυχικη μας ηρεμια JimZe στα κομματια και τα 30 ευρω. Μ'αρεσε που παλια ελεγα στη μανα μου...ψυχοπλακωθηκα...τωρα να δει ψυχοπλακωμα μιλαμε λες κ καθεται κσποιος πανω σου...

----------


## viviann

Οχι ενταξει παιδια εμενα η καρδια ειναι το ατου μου
..αν κσι η 2η αποψη συγκλινειμμε την πρωτη,δν ξανασχολουμαι απλως υπομονετικα θα περιμενω την ιαση μου!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα Βιβιαν μου, να το θυμασαι ομως αυτο ε!!!μετα μην πεις θα παω και σε τριτο για ακομα μια γνωμη κτλπ...Και εγω παντως πιστευω πως αμα παω και σε εναν ακομα θα ηρεμησω...Απλα δεν θα αντεξω μετα να μου βγουνε στη φορα τιποτα νευρολογικα κτλπ που ειναι και πολλα... Αν και πιστευω πως θα ειμαι καλα και δεν θα θελω να ψαξω τιποτα ουτε για τις ζαλαδες ουτε για τους ιλιγγουε που εχω, γιατι και εμενα η καρδια ειναι το ατου μου...Αμα φυγει αυτος ο φοβος, πιστευω μετα θα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα!

----------


## haniel

Γεια σας κοριτσαρες...ελπιζω να ειστε ολες καλα...εγω ειμαι πιο μεγαλη απο εσας και πιο παλια δυστυχως στις κρισεις και τις αρρωστοφοβιες..ππφφ..η φοβια της καρδιας ομως μου εχει επανελθει δυστυχως...πολυ δυστυχως...για 3η φορα...τη μισωωω...και συμπασχω μαζι σας...

----------


## viviann

Καλημέραααα!! Σήμερα μέρα χαράς γτ επιτέλους θα πάω και για τη 2η γνώμη και θα ηρεμήσω ( οτι θα το λεγα αυτό το πράγμα,δε το περίμενα!!). Θεανάκι μου, όχι αμα ξαναπώ κάτι μετά, κάντε με ομαδικό block απο την ομάδα!! Ε,μαααα πια δε θα τρώγομαι. Το άλλο δε σας το είπα 13:30 έχω οδοντίατρο και 14:30 έχω καρδιολόγο και μαμώ τους συνδυασμούς έχω κάνει!!! Καλώς ήρθες στην psycho παρέα μας haniel!! Εγώ πάντα τη φοβία μου με τη καρδιά την είχα...ααααα,όλα κι όλα είμαι σταθερός χαρακτήρας!!!  :Big Grin:  Εσυ τί νιώθεις ακριβώς και σε έχει πιάσει φοβία;;

----------


## θεανω

Haniel καλωσηρθες! Ναι αν θελεις πες μας λιγα πραγματα για σενα,πως απεκτησες ας πουμε τις φοβιες,ποσα χρονια εισαι ετσι κτλπ :Smile: 
Βιβιαν μου αντε σημερα θα ηρεμησεις μολις πας στον καρδιολογο και δεις πως ολα ειναι καλα! Να του τα πεις ολα και να επιμεινεις να σου λυσει ολες σου τις αποριες και να σου γραψει καμια εξεταση να σου φυγει αππ το μυαλο η να σου βαλει το χολντερ που ηθελες... Σε ζηλευω που θα πας παντως...Θελω και εγω...Αχαχχα... Ε ρε που φτασαμε, να ζηλευω επειδη θα πας στον γιατρο...Η κατασταση μου εχει ξεφυγει!
Να μας γραψεις να μας πεις πως πηγε, αν και ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν θα εχεις απολυτως τιποτα!
Βιβιαν μου αμα καναμε blog απο την ομαδα οποιον υποτροπιαζε και ελεγε τα ιδια, εγω θα ειχα διαγραφει γυρω στις 100 φορες ως τωρα! :Smile:

----------


## viviann

χαχαχαχα δεν υπάρχεις κορίτσι μου, respect!!! Μακάρι, απο το στόμα σου... Ναι θα του το πω να μου άλει για να φύγει κάθε υποψία!! Σαν τον ρόμποκοπ θα βγω το βράδυ να φάω έξω...πφφφφ Δεν έχει ξεφύγει μόνο η δική σου κατάσταση...εγώ χθές στη δουλειά αισθάνθηκα το γνωστό μου απόκτημα και έλεγα απο μέσα μου...τι καλά θα ήταν να είχα σήμερα το holder να το έπιανε να βλεπα κι γω τι είναι...μιλάμε καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα!!! και να δείτε σήμερα που θα θέλω να πιάσει αυτή τη χάλια μου κατάσταση...δε θα την πιάσει... Ερε γλέντιααααα

----------


## θεανω

Εμενα παντως οταν του ειπα πως παθαινω εκτακτες και εκεινη την ημερα που ειχα το χολντερ δεν επαθα καμια, μου ειπε πως δεν εχει τοσο σημασια γιατι θελει να δει τη γενικοτερη κατασταση της καρδιας, και πως αμα λειτουργει καλα ενα 24ωρο και εκτακτη να κανω δεν θα γινει κατι...Οποτε και για αυτο μην αγχωνεσαι...Παντως εγω δεν ξερω και αν με πιστεψε για τις εκτακτες γιατι μου ειπε σιγουρα παθαινεις? :Frown: 
Τεσπα, να πας να βαλεις το μηχανημα να δεις πως ολα ειναι τελεια και να ηρεμησεις...
Παντως εμενα δεν με ποιανει κανεις - καμια πιστευω! Χιχιχ

----------


## viviann

αααα,μπα μη το λες...εγώ παθαίνω σπασμό και δυσφορία και λεω "να τη η παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη"...πλάκα μου κάνεις?? Μιλάμε τελείως γεία σου...χτυπάει ήρεμη και ωραία η καρδία μου και αρχίζω εγώ..."αμάν βραδυκαρδία" χαχαχαχα έχω αλλάξει level, τί να λέμε τώρα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχαχαχα αυτο και εγω το εκανα...μετραγα τους σφυγμους και ηταν 60 και λεω αμαν κατι επαθα...Τοτε ειχα παει Ερετρια με τον φιλο μου στο εξοχικο του και επαιρνα τη μανα μου και της ελεγα μηπως πρεπει να παω στο νοσοκομειο και να το πει η ιδια στον φιλο μου γιατι εγω που του το πα, με εβριζε...Και γελουσε η γυναικα...Τι να κανει και αυτη με τοσα που χει ακουσει...
Παντως μια δευτερη μου ξαδερφη εβαλε χολντερ γιατι ειχε βραδυκαρδια και ξερεις ποσους σφυγμους ειχε? 50 και το βραδυ 40 και εποιασε και 35...και της ειπε ο καεδιολογος πως δεν ειναι κατι και εκεινη δεν φοβαται καθολου... Εγω παλι αν ειχα τοσους θα κανα καθε ημερα ταμα στην παναγια, να συνεχισει να χτυπαει η καρδια μου :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Καλημερα κοριτσια!!!σκεφτειτε οτι ειστε μια χαρα οτι και να αισθανεστε και θα μειωθει και η ενταση των συμπτωματων και ο φοβος σας!
Εγω αυτο προσπαθω, τα ειχα ξανααισθανθει ολα αυτα και μικροτερη (δυσπνοια και ταχυπαλμια) και ειχα παει σε 10 γιατρους. Ειμαστε τοσα ατομα ηδη εδω με παρομοια συμπτωματα και παρομοια ηλικια. Σε ολους μας περιπου ξεκινησαν μετα τις διακοπες (ολως τυχαιως), που ξεκινα το φθινοπωρο με τα ζορια του και τελειωνει η ανεμελια των διακοπων. Εγω θεωρω πως το σωμα μας φωναζει οτι πιεστηκαμε πολυ και δεν παει αλλο. Τη διαθεση μας να φτιαξουμε και ολα θα καλυτερεψουν! Απο εκει πηγαζουν ολα τα σωματικα μας αλλα εμεις εστιαζουμε μονο στις ενοχλησεις

----------


## θεανω

Zugaki καλημερα! Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το περιεργο με εμενα? Οτι αυτες τις μερες νιωθω πως δεν εχω καθολου αγχος και διαθεση εχω παρα πολυ και θελω να κανω πραγματα και να βγαινω κτλπ...Αλλα τα συμπτωματα δεν υποχωρουν...Φαινεται πως εγινε χοντρη ζημια εδω και δυο μηνες που ασχολουμαι με ολα αυτα που το σωμα μου δεν μπορει να επιστρεψει στην προηγουμενη κατασταση...Τι να πω... Ελπιζω μονο μεσα στις γιορτες μα εχουν υποχωρησει καποια...Αν και δεν το βλεπω...

----------


## viviann

Θεανώ μου ούτε να μας είχαν φτύσει δε θα 'χαμε τόση ομοιότητα!! Zugaki έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο κοριτσάκι μου αλλά τί να πεις...αμα φάει μέντα το μυαλό και θέλει ιατρό για να ηρεμήσει...δεν το κρατάει τπτ...αλλά τλχ να είναι μέχρι εκεί!!Ο ψυχίατρος σε μας είναι μια θετική σκεψη αλλά δεν είναι ο καταλληλότερος που λένε όλοι. και που το στηρίζω αυτό, είμαστε άτομα που έχουμε ζωντάνια, το παλεύουμε, δεν κλινόμαστε σπίτι μιζεριάζοντας με κλαματα κ με τετοια. Εγώ ξυπνάω 8, στις 9 πιάνω δουλειά μέχρι 13:30 κ μετά στις 18:00 με 21:00 ( απογεύματα βέβαια μπορεί να ρθώ και πιο νωρίς και να φυγώ και αργότερα) μεσημερι τρέχω για yoga-pilates και βράδυ πρέπει να δω και έναν άντρα! Οπότε δε μπορεί να πεις οτι έχω παραδοθεί, απο μόνη μου το πολεμάω. Μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρνω και με τον καλύτερο τροπο αλλα τλχ κάνω οτι μπορω. Για το μόνο που χαίρομαι είναι οτι ξεπέρασα αυτά τα 3-4 βραδια που ξυπνούσα καταμεσής της νύχτας με ταχυπαλμία. Έχω δρόμο φυσικά ακόμα αλλά θα τα καταφέρω, που θα πάει!!!

----------


## θεανω

Κοιτα Βιβιαν μου εγω παντως τις τελευταιες ημερες εχω πιο πολυ ορεξη...Απο οταν με εποιασαν αυτα και τουλαχιστον για κανενα διμηνο δεν ημουν καθολου καλα ψυχολογικα ( και πως να ημουν αφου νομιζα πως ειχα πανω μου ολες τις αρρωστιες του κοσμου!)
Αφου πιστευα πως εχω παθει και καταθλιψη (το ειχα γραψει και εδω), αλλα ευτυχως βεβαια πιστευω πως το ξεπερασα... Το μονο που θελω ειναι να φυγου αυτα τα ηλιθια συμπτωματα...Η μανα μου παντως που το συζητουσαμε μου ειπε πως μολις ειχε πεθανει ο μπαμπας της την ειχανε ποιασει τετοια ψυχοσωματικα, τα οποια κρατησαν σχεδον 2 χρονια...Εγω δεν θα αντεξω αν κρατησουν τοσο...Εδω σχεδον διομιση μηνες τα εχω και δεν την παλευω! 
Παντως εσυ κοριτσι μου καλα κανεις και δεν παραδιδεσαι αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο...Κανε τη μερα σου και το προγραμμα σου κανονικα και ασε ολες τις υπολοιπες βλακειες μολις πας και στο καρδιολογο και ξεμπερδευεις...Αι στο καλο δηλαδη, δεν θα ζουμε σαν καρδιοπαθεις χωρις να ειμαστε!
Εγω παντως αυριο θα κανω και μια τσαρκα απο τον ψυχιατρο μπας και δω χαιρι :Smile: 
Για να επιστρεψουμε και στο hot θεμα των ψυχοσωματικων, ειμαι ξαπλωμενη στο κρεβατι και ακουω απο την αριστερη αυτουμπα τους παλμους μου...Αυτο παλι τι ειναι? Το χω ξαναπαθει βεβαια και ειναι πολυ σπαστικο

----------


## Stavros

Η Μυοκαρδίτιδα μπορεί να αποκλεισθεί πολύ εύκολα!Ακόμα και αν το Triplex είναι φυσιολογικό,υπάρχουν αιματολογικές εξετάσεις που δείχνουν την φλεγμονή του Μυοκαρδίου (Μυοκαρδίτιδα)...
Σε 1 μέρα βγαίνουν τα αποτέλεσματα των συγκεκριμένων αιματολογικών.
Εάν ο συνδυασμός Triplex-Αιματολογικών είναι καλός,τότε *αποκλείεται* η Μυοκαρδίτιδα.

----------


## viviann

χαχαχαχα...ααα, τώρα με αυτό που είπες με βοηθάς!! Εμένα αυτά τα κακορίζικα με είχανε αφήσει τον Σεπτέμβριο μήνα αλλά τελη Οκτωβρίου έπαθε η γιαγιούλα εγκεφαλικό κ μια βδομάδα μεσημέρι βράδυ ήμουν κοντά της και ένιωθα απο τη στεναχώρια μου να λιώνω σα το κερί. Με πείραξε πάρα πολύ ο θάνατος της και σα να μην έφτανε αυτός ο πόνος μου μέσα στις 14 μέρες πέθανε και ο παππούς... (πολύ αγαπημένο & ευτυχισμένο ζευγάρι) και απο κει και ύστερα νομίζω οτι αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά με αρρωστήσανε τελείως...πφφφφφφφ Στο αυτί τους ακούς?? κάνε οτι δεν καταλαβαινείς!!  :Big Grin:  Και στον ψυχίατρο να πας, δεν είναι κακό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πιο εύκολα κιόλας να ξεφύγεις απο αυτό το λούκι!

----------


## madiwasp

> Zugaki καλημερα! Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το περιεργο με εμενα? Οτι αυτες τις μερες νιωθω πως δεν εχω καθολου αγχος και διαθεση εχω παρα πολυ και θελω να κανω πραγματα και να βγαινω κτλπ...Αλλα τα συμπτωματα δεν υποχωρουν...Φαινεται πως εγινε χοντρη ζημια εδω και δυο μηνες που ασχολουμαι με ολα αυτα που το σωμα μου δεν μπορει να επιστρεψει στην προηγουμενη κατασταση...Τι να πω... Ελπιζω μονο μεσα στις γιορτες μα εχουν υποχωρησει καποια...Αν και δεν το βλεπω...


Θεανουλα μου καλημερα!!! Καλημερα και σε ολο το παρεακι..να ξερεις κατι που μου το επιβεβαιωσαν 3 γιατροι εκ των οποιων οι 2 νευρολογοι...τα συμπτωματα του αγχους ειναι σε εξαρση οταν ηρεμει ο οργανισμος μας..οσο αγχωνομαστε και πιεζομαστε το ανοσοποιητικο μας αμυνεται εντονα και δεν εχουμε συμπτωματα ή τα νιωθουμε σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο...οταν ομως χαλαρωνουμε και αποβαλλουμε το εγχος εκει γινεται ο τελικος απολογισμος...επισης..στο επιβεβαιωνω κι εγω που το επαθα ετσι ακριβως..οταν αγχωνομαι ειμαι στην τσιτα...δε καταλαβαινω τιποτα...μετα οταν ηρεμω βγαζω ολα τα κουσουρια...

Και κατι για να σε ταρακουνησει...οτι αποκτουμε απο αγχος δυστυχως τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι μη αναστρεψιμο! Επισης γιατρος μου το ειπε αυτο...και επισης το βιωνω..οι συσπασεις που απεκτησα απο πολυ αγχος και πιεση πριν ενα μιση χρονο παραμενουν ακομη και αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε! 
Και κατι τελευταιο...εμεις θεωρουμε το αγχος σαν κατι μη ορατο και πολλες φορες το αμφισβητουμε.. Εχετε διαβασει ομως οτι οταν αγχωνομαστε ο οργανισμος μας παραγει μια ουσια η οποια καταστρεφει τα οργανα μας? Και ειδικα οσα ηδη εχουν θεμα...ο μπαμπας μου επαθε εγκεφαλικο πριν ενα χρονο...και δεν ηταν απο την καρδια του...αλλα απο το αγχος! Πηγε στους καλυτερους γιατρους και ολοι αυτο του ειπαν!

Σορρυ για το μεγαλο post..αλλα εχω αποφασισει οτι οσο βλεπω νεα παιδια να ταλαιπωρουνται με φοβιες οπως εγω...θα βοηθαω οσο μπορω! Γιατι κι εγω καποτε κοντευα να τρελαθω με τα συμπτωματα που ειχα και δεν εφευγαν με τιποτα..και ειχα τοση αναγκη μια κουβεντα απο καποιο ομοιοπαθη με μενα!

----------


## JimZe

Χαχα viviann και εγώ εχω οδοντίατρο στις 18:00... τελικά δεν έκλεισα για καρδιολόγο, χθες δεν είχα καμία έκτακτη και το βράδυ κοιμήθηκα άνετα και βαθιά.. Το ΣΚ φεύγω από Αθήνα για γιορτές, αν δω ότι χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση μπορεί να επισκεφθώ κάποιον στη πόλη μου αλλά μάλλον δε θα χρειαστεί, θα δείξει... 

Καλή επιτυχία στην εξέταση, μια χαρά θα'σαι, θα ρθεις μετά χαρούμενη να μας τα γράψεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## JimZe

> Θεανουλα μου καλημερα!!! Καλημερα και σε ολο το παρεακι..να ξερεις κατι που μου το επιβεβαιωσαν 3 γιατροι εκ των οποιων οι 2 νευρολογοι...τα συμπτωματα του αγχους ειναι σε εξαρση οταν ηρεμει ο οργανισμος μας..οσο αγχωνομαστε και πιεζομαστε το ανοσοποιητικο μας αμυνεται εντονα και δεν εχουμε συμπτωματα ή τα νιωθουμε σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο...οταν ομως χαλαρωνουμε και αποβαλλουμε το εγχος εκει γινεται ο τελικος απολογισμος...επισης..στο επιβεβαιωνω κι εγω που το επαθα ετσι ακριβως..οταν αγχωνομαι ειμαι στην τσιτα...δε καταλαβαινω τιποτα...μετα οταν ηρεμω βγαζω ολα τα κουσουρια...
> 
> Και κατι για να σε ταρακουνησει...οτι αποκτουμε απο αγχος δυστυχως τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι μη αναστρεψιμο! Επισης γιατρος μου το ειπε αυτο...και επισης το βιωνω..οι συσπασεις που απεκτησα απο πολυ αγχος και πιεση πριν ενα μιση χρονο παραμενουν ακομη και αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε! 
> Και κατι τελευταιο...εμεις θεωρουμε το αγχος σαν κατι μη ορατο και πολλες φορες το αμφισβητουμε.. Εχετε διαβασει ομως οτι οταν αγχωνομαστε ο οργανισμος μας παραγει μια ουσια η οποια καταστρεφει τα οργανα μας? Και ειδικα οσα ηδη εχουν θεμα...ο μπαμπας μου επαθε εγκεφαλικο πριν ενα χρονο...και δεν ηταν απο την καρδια του...αλλα απο το αγχος! Πηγε στους καλυτερους γιατρους και ολοι αυτο του ειπαν!
> 
> Σορρυ για το μεγαλο post..αλλα εχω αποφασισει οτι οσο βλεπω νεα παιδια να ταλαιπωρουνται με φοβιες οπως εγω...θα βοηθαω οσο μπορω! Γιατι κι εγω καποτε κοντευα να τρελαθω με τα συμπτωματα που ειχα και δεν εφευγαν με τιποτα..και ειχα τοση αναγκη μια κουβεντα απο καποιο ομοιοπαθη με μενα!


Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρώτη παράγραφος και όντως έτσι είναι, εξηγούνται τώρα κάποια πράγματα... Ναι, όταν αγχωνόμαστε εκκρίνεται περαν των άλλων ουσιών, η κορτιζόλη η οποία επηρεάζει μακροχρόνια τον οργανισμό καθότι είναι τοξίνη! 

Πάντως αυτό που γράφετε για ψυχολόγους - ψυχιάτρους σαν την τελευταία έσχατη λύση και ότι δεν ενδίκνυται είναι τελείως λάθος. Μετά τις τόσες επισκέψεις σε παθολόγους, πλέον ο ψυχολόγος είναι η λύση. Μη το παίρνετε τόσο αρνητικά, δεν είμαστε ψυχάκηδες, το άγχος και οι φοβίες είναι ψυχικές ασθένειες και θέλουν την κατάλληλη αντιμετώπιση που μόνο ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να προσφέρει. Εξάλλου, σε forum ψυχολογίας γράφουμε για το προβλημά μας, αν ήταν θα πηγαίναμε στο iatronet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## madiwasp

> Ενδιαφέρουσα η πρώτη παράγραφος και όντως έτσι είναι, εξηγούνται τώρα κάποια πράγματα... Ναι, όταν αγχωνόμαστε εκκρίνεται περαν των άλλων ουσιών, η κορτιζόλη η οποία επηρεάζει μακροχρόνια τον οργανισμό καθότι είναι τοξίνη! 
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που γράφετε για ψυχολόγους - ψυχιάτρους σαν την τελευταία έσχατη λύση και ότι δεν ενδίκνυται είναι τελείως λάθος. Μετά τις τόσες επισκέψεις σε παθολόγους, πλέον ο ψυχολόγος είναι η λύση. Μη το παίρνετε τόσο αρνητικά, δεν είμαστε ψυχάκηδες, το άγχος και οι φοβίες είναι ψυχικές ασθένειες και θέλουν την κατάλληλη αντιμετώπιση που μόνο ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να προσφέρει. Εξάλλου, σε forum ψυχολογίας γράφουμε για το προβλημά μας, αν ήταν θα πηγαίναμε στο iatronet


Συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο μου ποιες αιματολογικες ειναι αυτες? Θα ζητησω να παω να τις κανω...!
Μαντουλα μου καλα κανεις και βοηθας οπου βλεπεις πως υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου κοριτσι μου :Smile:  Παντως παιδια να ειστε ολοι καλα απο τοτε που γραφτηκα εδω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα! Αληθεια...

----------


## JimZe

> Καλημερα κοριτσια!!!σκεφτειτε οτι ειστε μια χαρα οτι και να αισθανεστε και θα μειωθει και η ενταση των συμπτωματων και ο φοβος σας!
> Εγω αυτο προσπαθω, τα ειχα ξανααισθανθει ολα αυτα και μικροτερη (δυσπνοια και ταχυπαλμια) και ειχα παει σε 10 γιατρους. Ειμαστε τοσα ατομα ηδη εδω με παρομοια συμπτωματα και παρομοια ηλικια. Σε ολους μας περιπου ξεκινησαν μετα τις διακοπες (ολως τυχαιως), που ξεκινα το φθινοπωρο με τα ζορια του και τελειωνει η ανεμελια των διακοπων. Εγω θεωρω πως το σωμα μας φωναζει οτι πιεστηκαμε πολυ και δεν παει αλλο. Τη διαθεση μας να φτιαξουμε και ολα θα καλυτερεψουν! Απο εκει πηγαζουν ολα τα σωματικα μας αλλα εμεις εστιαζουμε μονο στις ενοχλησεις


Ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ. Όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο, μπορεί και παλαιότερα ο οργανισμός να προσπαθούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει ώστε να αλλάξουμε κακές συνήθειες αλλά εμείς να τον αγνοούσαμε. 

Εμένα με επηρεάζει φοβερά η καφείνη, αν πιω φραπε τρέμω σα το ψάρι, και επί δύο χρόνια από πρόπερσυ που έγγραφα την πτυχιακή μου εργασία είχα ξεκινήσει τους καφέδες, και ειδικά οι fredo με τα γάλατα με είχαν ταραξει στην αρχή, μετά τους συνήθισα αλλά είχα θέματα στο στομάχι και εγώ συνέχιζα. Επίσης έκανα πολύ κακή διατροφή καθώς δεν έχω τους δικούς μου στην Αθήνα για να έχω έτοιμο σπιτικό φαγητό και αν προσθέσω και το συνεχές άγχος στο πανεπιστήμιο για τα μαθήματα, τους βαθμούς, τις συνεντεύξεις για το μεταπτυχιακό ω καλά! Τα είχα παίξει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, έκλεινα 12ωρα διαβάσματος...

Ήδη έχω κάνει σημαντικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά μου μετά το τελευταίο αυτό ταρακούνημα με τη κρίση πανικού... Από ότι διαβάζω και βλέπω και αλλού πολύς κόσμος 'πάσχει' απο υπερβολικό άγχος, φοβίες, και κρίσεις πανικού. Σε μια εκπομπή άκουσα ότι σε ένα εξάμηνο στην Ελλάδα πουλήθηκαν 8 εκατομμύρια αγχολυτικά χάπια!! Πρέπει να δείξουμε ενδιαφέρον για τη προσωπική μας υγεία, στη ζωή αυτή με τέτοιους ρυθμούς έχουμε δώσει πρωτεραιόητητα σε όλα τα άλλα εκτός από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.

----------


## zugaki

> Ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ. Όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο, μπορεί και παλαιότερα ο οργανισμός να προσπαθούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει ώστε να αλλάξουμε κακές συνήθειες αλλά εμείς να τον αγνοούσαμε. 
> 
> Εμένα με επηρεάζει φοβερά η καφείνη, αν πιω φραπε τρέμω σα το ψάρι, και επί δύο χρόνια από πρόπερσυ που έγγραφα την πτυχιακή μου εργασία είχα ξεκινήσει τους καφέδες, και ειδικά οι fredo με τα γάλατα με είχαν ταραξει στην αρχή, μετά τους συνήθισα αλλά είχα θέματα στο στομάχι και εγώ συνέχιζα. Επίσης έκανα πολύ κακή διατροφή καθώς δεν έχω τους δικούς μου στην Αθήνα για να έχω έτοιμο σπιτικό φαγητό και αν προσθέσω και το συνεχές άγχος στο πανεπιστήμιο για τα μαθήματα, τους βαθμούς, τις συνεντεύξεις για το μεταπτυχιακό ω καλά! Τα είχα παίξει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, έκλεινα 12ωρα διαβάσματος...
> 
> Ήδη έχω κάνει σημαντικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά μου μετά το τελευταίο αυτό ταρακούνημα με τη κρίση πανικού... Από ότι διαβάζω και βλέπω και αλλού πολύς κόσμος 'πάσχει' απο υπερβολικό άγχος, φοβίες, και κρίσεις πανικού. Σε μια εκπομπή άκουσα ότι σε ένα εξάμηνο στην Ελλάδα πουλήθηκαν 8 εκατομμύρια αγχολυτικά χάπια!! Πρέπει να δείξουμε ενδιαφέρον για τη προσωπική μας υγεία, στη ζωή αυτή με τέτοιους ρυθμούς έχουμε δώσει πρωτεραιόητητα σε όλα τα άλλα εκτός από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.


Εγώ πιστεύω με μια οποιαδηποτε μορφή άσκησης, αρκετη ενυδατωση, καλη διατροφη, καλη ψυχολογια και ισως και κανενα χαλαρωτικο ροφημα θα καταλαγιασουν σιγα σιγα ολα τα σωματικα που νοιωθουμε!

----------


## Stavros

Θεανώ οι αιματολογικές για την Μυοκαρδίτιδα είναι:

*1)Γενική αίματος
2)ΤΚΕ
3)CRP
4)CPK,CK-MB
5)LDH
6)Τροπονίνη Τ*




> Σύμφωνα με μια μελέτη όταν τεθεί σαν όριο το 0.01 ng/ml για την τροπονίνη Τ,ανιχνεύεται το 100% των περιπτώσεων μυοκαρδίτιδας.
> *Πρακτικά λοιπόν αν η τροπονίνη Τ είναι κάτω από αυτό το όριο,δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει μυοκαρδίτιδα.*


Αν οι παραπάνω εξετάσεiς σου είναι εντός ορίων,και σε συνδυασμό με τον υπέρηχο,αποκλείεται 100% η Μυοκαρδίτιδα.
Αν επιμένεις να έχεις άγχος παρά τα καλά αποτελέσματα που θα λάβεις(100% θα είναι καλά),που λογικά δεν θα έχεις,κάνεις και μία Μαγνητική Τομογραφία Καρδιάς και ξεμπερδεύεις.
Αλλα έχει μεγάλο κόστος που δύσκολα θα το πληρώσεις.Για μένα αν κάνεις αυτές τις αιματολογικές,ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΙΣ 100% ένα ευρύ φάσμα Καρδιοπαθειών.


**Δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση η διενέργεια εξετάσεων,αλλά επειδή τα έχω περάσει όλα αυτά,γνωρίζω πως όσες διαβεβαιώσεις και να σου δώσουν τα παιδιά από το Forum,πάλι στο ίδιο σημείο θα γυρίζεις!
Απλά θεώρησε τις ως *Τελευταίες Εξετάσεις* και μετά Stop!

----------


## θεανω

Ουφ ευχαριστω βρε Σταυρο μου... Σκεφτομουνα και εγω τη μαγνητικη αλλα λεω καλυτερα να ξεκινησω απο τα πιο απλα γιατι δεν ξερω αν θα μου την εγραφε ο γιατρος...

----------


## viviann

Ειμαι στην αναμονη για τον καρδιολογο...αντε να δουμε!! Παντως στον οδοντιατρο μια χαρα την παλεψα!! Περιμενα να παθω παρακρουση με το πρωτο συμπτωμα που θα τυχαινε και θατου δαγκωσα κανα χερι αλλα ολα οκ!! Εκανα focus στο ταβανι κ την αναπνοη μου!!

----------


## zugaki

Καλη επιτυχια viviann!!!! Καλα αποτελεσματα μεσα απο την καρδια μου!

----------


## θεανω

Αντε Βιβιανακι καλη επιτυχια ολα θα πανε τελεια! :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Ευχαριστω πολυυυυ και τις 2 σας!!! :-* θα σας στειλω μετα τι μου ειπε...εκτος κ αν εχει προλαβει κ με δεσει με κανα ζουρλομανδια!!

----------


## zugaki

Χαχαχα ελα βλακειες!!! Θα περιμενουμε!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## JimZe

Μια χαρά θα΄σαι, εγγυημένα πράγματα!!

----------


## Stavros

Ναι Θεανώ,Μαγνητική *ούτε καν* θα στην έγραφε!Άσε που δεν θα ξεμπέρδευες με λιγότερα από 300€!
Το βραδάκι θα σου ανεβάσω το Triplex μου να σου δείξω κάποια σημαντικά στοιχεία!

----------


## θεανω

Κοιτα σταυρο εγω θα κανω τις αιματολογικες και μετα θα του πω να μου γραψει και τη μαγνητικη...Θα την γραψει βασικα και θα πει και ενα τραγουδι :Smile:  χιχιχιχ

----------


## Stavros

Αν κάνεις τις αιματολογικές σε συνδυασμό με το Triplex που έχεις κάνει,έχει βγει η διάγνωση 100%!
Η Μαγνητική είναι υπερβολή και δεν ξέρω καν αν γράφεται μέσω ΕΟΠΥΥ.
Άσε που φοβάμαι πως ούτε αυτές τις αιματολογικές εξετάσεις θα σου τις γράψει..Ειδικά την Τροπονίνη,δεν το πιστεύω...
Φοβάμαι πως θα τσακωθείτε στο τέλος!

Α να τα!Ούτε αυτή καλύπτεται από ΕΟΠΥΥ!





> Το Δ.Σ ομόφωνα αποφάσισε τη μείωση της εξέτασης της τροπονίνης (εξέταση που είναι απαραίτητη για καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα) από τα 25 ευρώ στα 14 ευρώ.Η εν λόγω απόφαση πάρθηκε λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι *η συγκεκριμένη εξέταση δεν καλύπτεται από τον ΕΟΠΥΥ* επομένως επιβαρύνει τους ασθενείς και ιδίως σε εποχές που διανύουμε η συγκεκριμένη εξέταση έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση εξαιτίας της αύξησης των καρδιαγγειακών νοσημάτων.


Είναι μπλέξιμο...Αν θες μπορώ να πάρω ένα διαγνωστικό κέντρο τηλέφωνο και να μάθω το κόστος αυτών των εξετάσεων ιδιωτικά...

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μην με βρισετε αλλα τωρα σκεφτομαι κατι αλλο...ειχε παει η μαμα μου στο χωριο της με τον θειο μου να φερουν Αθηνα τη γιαγια μου και την αδερφη της για να κανουμε ολοι μαζι γιορτες...
Στο χωριο εχουμε ενα σκυλακι εξω στην αυλη το οποιο το φερνουν και αυτο εδω...Η γιαγια μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ ατακτη και οτι την ειχε δει μια φορα προσφατα που το ειχε σκασει και ειχε βγει εξω να κουβαλαει ενα ποντικι :Frown: 
Φυσικα το σκυλι ειναι εμβολιασμενο αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχει καμια λεπτοσπειρωση και τωρα που θα ερθει επειδη την χαιδευω και τη φιλαω συνεχεια με κολησει...ουφ...

----------


## glamshine4ever

τελικά χρειαζόμαστε μερικές ειδικότητες γιατρών εδώ μέσα να μας γράφουν ότι θέλουμε κατά παραγγελία  :Big Grin:

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο θα μου τις γραψει τις εξετασεις...δεν το καταλαβαιβω αυτο το πραγμα παντως με τους γιατρους ρε παιδια...τι ζορι τραβανε τελοσπαντων με τις εξετασεις? Ελεος..

----------


## madiwasp

> Παιδια μην με βρισετε αλλα τωρα σκεφτομαι κατι αλλο...ειχε παει η μαμα μου στο χωριο της με τον θειο μου να φερουν Αθηνα τη γιαγια μου και την αδερφη της για να κανουμε ολοι μαζι γιορτες...
> Στο χωριο εχουμε ενα σκυλακι εξω στην αυλη το οποιο το φερνουν και αυτο εδω...Η γιαγια μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ ατακτη και οτι την ειχε δει μια φορα προσφατα που το ειχε σκασει και ειχε βγει εξω να κουβαλαει ενα ποντικι
> Φυσικα το σκυλι ειναι εμβολιασμενο αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχει καμια λεπτοσπειρωση και τωρα που θα ερθει επειδη την χαιδευω και τη φιλαω συνεχεια με κολησει...ουφ...


Τι είναι η λεπτοσπείρωση???? κανόνισε να σου κολλήσει άλλο τώρα!!!!

----------


## Stavros

> Παιδια μην με βρισετε αλλα τωρα σκεφτομαι κατι αλλο...ειχε παει η μαμα μου στο χωριο της με τον θειο μου να φερουν Αθηνα τη γιαγια μου και την αδερφη της για να κανουμε ολοι μαζι γιορτες...
> Στο χωριο εχουμε ενα σκυλακι εξω στην αυλη το οποιο το φερνουν και αυτο εδω...Η γιαγια μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ ατακτη και οτι την ειχε δει μια φορα προσφατα που το ειχε σκασει και ειχε βγει εξω να κουβαλαει ενα ποντικι
> Φυσικα το σκυλι ειναι εμβολιασμενο αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχει καμια λεπτοσπειρωση και τωρα που θα ερθει επειδη την χαιδευω και τη φιλαω συνεχεια με κολησει...ουφ...


Καλώς ήλθες στον κόσμο της Υποχονδρίασης..!Αυτό που φοβόμουν,να μη μετακυλίσεις σε άλλη πάθηση,*έγινε.*...
Η Τροπονίνη δεν γράφεται,οι άλλες μάλλον γράφονται.

----------


## zugaki

Ουτε μεσα σε γυαλα θα ημασταν ενταξει εμεις!!! Χαχαχα!!! Πρεπει να συνελθουμε επειγοντως!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ωχ ωχ ωχ...να το το νιωθω το κακο να ρχεται :Frown:  ουφ δεν θα ηρεμησω με τιποτα...λεπτοσπειρωση ειναι μια αρρωστια που παθαινουν τα ποντικια και ειναι πολυ σοβαρη :Frown: 
Σταυρο μου εδω και δυο μηνες εχω περασει απο παρα πολλες αρρωστιες οποτε πιστευω πως εχω υποχονδριαση και με τη βουλα!χιχιχχ

----------


## glamshine4ever

Δεν κολλάει η λεπτοσπείρωση έτσι απλά...θα πρέπει να σε δαγκώσει μολυσμένο ποντίκι

----------


## Stavros

Λοιπόν πήρα τηλέφωνο το κορυφαίο ιατρικό διαγνωστικό κέντρο σε θέματα Μαγνητικών...Όλοι το ξέρετε πιστεύω...
Μου είπε πως στο κέντρο τους η Μαγνητική Τομογραφία Καρδιάς ΔΕΝ γράφεται γιατί ακολουθούν συγκεκριμένα πρωτόκολλα καθώς είναι Κέντρο Αναφοράς.
Κόστος Ιδιωτικό μαζί με τα Σκιαγραφικά(2 χρειάζονται),ανέρχεται στα ... 575€!
Αλλά μου είπε πως σε άλλα διαγνωστικά κέντρα,γράφεται...
Εάν καταφέρεις τον γιατρό σου να σου την γράψει ή έστω κάποια άλλη παραπλήσια αξέταση,αν υπάρχει,θα σε παραδεχτώ!
Δίνω 10%-15% πιθανότητα.Και στο τέλος θα τσακωθείς με τον Γιατρό!Πρόβλεψη κάνω!Χα χα χα!!

**Αλλά επειδή είσαι γυναίκα,κάτι μπορείς να καταφέρεις.Πιάσε τα νάζια και παρακάλεσε τον!!Χα χα!

----------


## θεανω

Ναι αμα εχει μολυνθει το σκυλι και με δαγκωσει ομως?και εκτος απο αυτο εγω τα σκυλια μου μονο στο στομα που δεν τα φιλαω ασε που κοιμαμαι και μαζι τους...ετσι κολαει? :Frown:

----------


## glamshine4ever

όχι θεανώ δεν κολλάς από το σκυλάκι μη το σκέφτεσαι

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο μου τις αιματολογικες θα μου τις γραψει σιγουρα...τωρα για τη μαγνητικη παιζεται..
Κοιτα πιστευω αν κανω τις αιματος και βγουν καλες δεν μου τη γραφει ουτε για πλακα...φυσικα ομως αν απο τις αιματος φανει κατι θα μου υη γραψει...Και εγω πολυ αισιοδοξη το παιξα πριν αλλα τα τετοια μου θα παρω, σορυ κιολλας :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

> όχι θεανώ δεν κολλάς από το σκυλάκι μη το σκέφτεσαι


Μακαρι τι να πω...το θεμα ειναι να μην κανω το λαθος και κπιταξω τιποτα σχετικο στο ιντερνετ γιατι την πατησα :Smile: προς το παρον κρατιεμαι παντως...

----------


## madiwasp

> Ναι αμα εχει μολυνθει το σκυλι και με δαγκωσει ομως?και εκτος απο αυτο εγω τα σκυλια μου μονο στο στομα που δεν τα φιλαω ασε που κοιμαμαι και μαζι τους...ετσι κολαει?


θεανούλα μου ηρέμησε κοριτσάκι μου!!! Μην κάνεις τρελά σενάρια με το μυαλό σου!!! Ξεχάσαμε την καρδιά και πήγαμε σε άλλη αθένεια????

----------


## JimZe

Τι λες βρε Θεανώ, εμείς στο πατρικό που μεγάλωσα 18 χρόνια, με κήπο 1μιση στρέμμα, 5-6 γάτες και δύο σκυλιά, τόσα ποντίκια είχαμε δει σκοτωμένα από τις γάτες και ποτέ κανείς δεν έπαθε τίποτα. Δεν κολλάνε έτσι αυτά χαχα είπαμε!

----------


## Stavros

Αυτό σου λέω...Κάνεις τις αιματολογικές και έχουμε διάγνωση!
Αλλά η Τροπονίνη δεν γράφεται!Από την άλλη αν του κάνεις υπόδειξη ποιες να σου γράψει,θα στραβώσει...
Έχω τσακωθεί εγώ δεκάδες φορές με γιατρούς που δεν μου έγραφαν εξετάσεις...
Στον ίδιο θα πας ή σε άλλο Καρδιόλογο?Και πότε??

----------


## θεανω

Μαντουλα μου οχι η καρδια ειναι σταθερη αξια, απλα ειπα να προσθεσω και καμια ακομα ετσι για ποικιλια...
Jimze, ειμαι τρομερα φιλοζωη και παντα χαιδευα και ταιζα αδεσποτα στο δρομο χωρις να φοβαμαι τιποτα...το καλοκαιρι που ειχα παει στο χωριο της μανας μου κυκλοφορουσα οποτε πηγαινα στην πολη για καφε με κονσερβες και ταιζα οποιο σκυλουνι εβλεπα (εκει δυστυχως εχει παρα πολλα αδεσποτα).και ποτε δεν φοβηθηκα τιποτα...δεν θα αντεχα λοιπον να παθω και φοβια με τα ζωα που αγαπω τοσο :Frown: ουφ...
Σταυρο δεν πειραζει την τροποπινη θα την πληρωσω τις υπολοιπες ομως θα τις γραψει και θα πει και ενα και δυο και τρια τραγουδια και ας στραβωσει :Smile: θα του πω πως αλλιως δεν προκειται να ηρεμησω και ελπιζω να με λυπηθει...παντως μια φιλη της μανας μου δουλευει στο ικα και ξερει τον καρδιολογο καλα...εκεινος μου εγραψε και το τεστ κοπωσεως κατευθειαν... και γενικα αυτος φαινεται πολυ δεκτικος...οποτε στη χειροτερη θα παω εκει να μου τις γραψει...
Δεν θα παω στον ιδιο καρδιολογο, ειμαι σε αναζητηση αλλου τωρα...κανω ερευνα αγορας προς το παρον...χιχιχχ

----------


## viviann

Συγνωμη για την απουσια μου τρελοπαρεα!! Ενα θα σας πω...ως δια μαγειας εγινα ο παλιος καλος εαυτος μου!! Ο γιατρος σουπερ,δε το συζητω!! Και απο γνωσεις και απο καθησυχασμο!! Μου μιλησε πολυ πολυ λογικα!!!

----------


## zugaki

Για πες μας λεπτομερειες viviann!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ναι για πες λεπτομερειες! Αθηνα ειναι ο γιατρος?

----------


## viviann

Οχι οχι! Επαρχια ειμαι εγω...Λαρισα. Λοιπον, με ρωταει...λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας γτ θελω να εξετασθω κ του ειπα ολα οσα νιωθω και πολυ ηρεμα μου ειπε οτι δεν τον αγχωνει τιποτα απ'οσα εχω! Με ακροαστηκε κ μου ειπε οτι ακουγεται δυνατα!! Μου εκανε καρδιογραφημα κ το ηλεγχε για τυχον αρρυθμιες κ μου ειπε οτι ηταν καθαροτατο!! Μου εκανε και υπερηχο-triplex καρδιας και μου υπογραφει επωνυμα οτι για τα υπολοιπα 30 χρονια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναπτυξω καρδιολογικο προβλημα! Επισης,τον ρωτησα και για τις ανακοπες και τις εκτακτες. Φανταστειτε περισσοτερο μιλουσε αυτος και μου ανελυε παρα ρωτουσα εγω!

----------


## zugaki

Τι σου προτεινε για να ηρεμησουν τα συμπτωματα;;

----------


## madiwasp

Αντε ρε Βιβιανακι!!! Ειδες που τελικα ολα ειναι μια χαρα!! Αχ Λαρισα..Εκει θα αλλαξω χρονο φετος..και μετα ποτο στο Red Button!!!!!

----------


## JimZe

> Οχι οχι! Επαρχια ειμαι εγω...Λαρισα. Λοιπον, με ρωταει...λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας γτ θελω να εξετασθω κ του ειπα ολα οσα νιωθω και πολυ ηρεμα μου ειπε οτι δεν τον αγχωνει τιποτα απ'οσα εχω! Με ακροαστηκε κ μου ειπε οτι ακουγεται δυνατα!! Μου εκανε καρδιογραφημα κ το ηλεγχε για τυχον αρρυθμιες κ μου ειπε οτι ηταν καθαροτατο!! Μου εκανε και υπερηχο-triplex καρδιας και μου υπογραφει επωνυμα οτι για τα υπολοιπα 30 χρονια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναπτυξω καρδιολογικο προβλημα! Επισης,τον ρωτησα και για τις ανακοπες και τις εκτακτες. Φανταστειτε περισσοτερο μιλουσε αυτος και μου ανελυε παρα ρωτουσα εγω!


Μπράβο και εγώ αν πήγαινα τα ίδια θα άκουγα όπως λίγο πολύ μου είπε και ο πρώτος. Είδες όλα φυσιολογικά!! Για τις έκτακτες σου είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να συμβαίνουν όποτε συμβαίνουν; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι, ας ξεχάσουμε τους ρυθμούς και τους παλμούς και ας ζήσουμε ήσυχα και ξέγνοιαστα από τέτοιες φαντασιακές παθήσεις ως άλλοτε. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## viviann

Zugaki μου ειπε οτι η yoga και οι pilates ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη που μπορουσα να κανω για ηρεμω και να εξαφανιστουν τα συμπτωματα! Επισης,μου ειπε να μην καθομαι να δινω σημαδια στο παραμικρο ακομα κ εμφανιζεται με οξυ πονο! Δε χρειαζεται να τα ψυριζουμε ολα τοσο πολυ γτ δεν αξιζει και δεν εχει νοημα! Δοβαρα madiswap μου?? Τελεια! JimZe μην πας...αν ηδη εχεις παει σε εναν μην κανεις καν τον κοπο να πας σε αλλο! Εγω νομιζω οτι τη σημερινη επισκεψη την ευχαριστηθηκα γτ με ακουγε προσεκτικα κ μου ελυνε καθε απορια...πιθανον να μου απαντουσε και σε παραπανω πραγματα!!

----------


## viviann

Α ναι κ για τις εκτακτες μου ειπε οτι εχει πολυς κοσμος και ακομα εχει κ αυτος ο ιδιος! Συμβαινει σε πολυ αγχωδει ατομα ( οπως εμεις) κ σε ατομα που εχουν θεμα με τον θυροειδη και με τη διαφραγματοκηλη. Ειναι 100% ακινδυνες και ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ να σταματησει η καρδια εξαιτιας τους! Η καρδια ειναι ετσι φτιαγμενη που δεν γινεται να σταματησει ευκολα.

----------


## θεανω

Αντε κοριτσι μου μια χαρα! Τουλαχιστον ησυχασες αφου πλεον ειδες πως εισαι καλα... :Smile:  Αυτο εχει σημασια...
Βεβαια οι εκτακτες απο οσο ξερω δεν ειναι παντα αθωες...Ειναι αναλογα το ειδος τους (το δικο σου ειναι σιγουρα ακινδυνο δεν στο λεω για αυτο)...
Παιδια μου ηρθαν πριν απο λιγο οι δικοι μου απο το χωριο και εφεραν τη σκυλιτσα μου...και χαρηκα παρα πολυ...την χαιδεψα και δε σκεφτομουν ουτε τη λεπτοσπειρωση ουτε τιποτα :Smile:  σημειωσα προοδο νομιζω...
Απλα στεναχωρεθηκα παρα πολυ γιατι μου ειπαν για ενα σκυλακι στο χωριο που το προσεχαν ολοι οτι πεθανε...Το ταιζα και εγω το καλοκαιρι και με αγαπουσε παρα πολυ... :Frown:  και ειμαι να σκασω...

----------


## viviann

Θεανώ μου σίγουρα δεν είναι όλες ακίνδυνες αλλά με αυτές που διατρέχει κίνδυνο η ζωή φαίνονται μου είπε και στο απλό καρδιογράφημα...κ εκείνη την ώρα μου είπε ο γιατρός να μην τις κάνεις, ένας έμπειρος γιατρός μπορεί να διακρίνει την ανωμαλία που αφήνουν και στην κατα τα άλλα ομαλή πορεία των παλμών. Λυπάμαι πολύ για το σκυλάκι...παρήγορο θα είναι τλχ να πέθανε απο τα χρόνια και οχι απο κάποιο ψυχανώμαλο μυαλό...

----------


## θεανω

Ασε με κοριτσι ειμαι να σκασω :Frown:  δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο καλο σκυλι ηταν...τα ματια του ηταν τα πιο μελαγχολικα που εχω δει... η γιαγια μου μου ειπε πως τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν ετρωγε πολυ...μια φιλη της μαμας μου που τον προσεχε πιο πολυ του ειχε παρει κατι βιταμινες κτλπ αλλα δεν βελτιωνοταν η κατασταση...Και ηθελε να φωναξει γιατρο, αλλα δεν προλαβε γιατι εξαφανιστηκε το σκυλακι...Λενε πως οταν ειναι να πεθανουν φευγουν μακρια για να μην στενοχωρουν τους δικους τους :Frown:  και εμας ο πρωτος μας σκυλος οταν ειχε αρρωστησει, το εσκαγε συνεχεια γιατι ενιωθε πως θα πεθανει...Τεσπα αυτος απο το χωριο δεν ηταν μεγαλος, αλλα προφανως επαθε καποια αρρωστια μπορει κανενα καλαζαρ...
Ουφ :Frown: 
Τεσπα μου φαινεται θα ερθω μια βολτιτσα απο Λαρισα στο δικο σου καρδιολογο...χιχιχ μου ακουγεται πολυ καλος...βασικα και μονο που καταφερε να σε ηρεμησει προφανως και ειναι καλος!

----------


## zugaki

Viviann τωρα φανταζομαι ολα οκ ε;; το θεμα μας τωρα ειναι να τα καταλαγιασουμε

----------


## viviann

Nαι ναι κορίτσια απο την ώρα που έφυγα απο εκεί τα βλέπω όλα με άλλο μάτι. Δε μπορώ να πω οτι δεν τα ένιωσα ξανά αλλά πλέον δε με τρομάζουν!! Εφόσον, η καρδιά είναι δυνατή δεν μπορούν να με επηρεάσουν και κάποια στιγμή ( εύχομαι σύντομα, ελπίζω να εξαλειφθούν).
Είναι πολύ καλός γιατρός και μάλιστα μου εξήγησε οτι αν θέλει να φανεί και στα μάτια μου καλός μου λέει θα μπορούσε να με στείλει σε άλλες 3-4 ειδικότητες όπου μπορεί και να μου βρίσκανε κάτι...μόνο και μόνο για να μου φανεί εμένα αρεστός. Επίσης, κάποιος άλλος γιατρός θα μπορούσε να μου πει... α, κάνε κι αυτή την εξέταση και κάτι δείχνει το αποτέλεσμα και πήγαινε να το δει και ο τάδε γιατρός και να αρχίσει ένας γολγοθάς για μένα που δε θα τελειώσει ποτέ! Μου είπε οτι εγώ παθολογικά έκανα αυτό που ήταν να κάνω το έκανα...απο κει και πέρα θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσω για να ηρεμήσει και το σώμα μου.

----------


## Stavros

Πάλι το ξέχασα το Triplex...Δεν πειράζει...
Παιδιά ξέρω από τι πέθανε ο σκύλος αλλά δεν της το λέω γιατί θα τρομοκρατηθεί...

----------


## viviann

Σε ξορκίζω...μη μιλήσεις!

----------


## JimZe

Μπράβο Viviann πολύ καθησυχαστικά τα γραφόμενά σου ειδικά στο ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει όταν παθαίνουμε έκτακτη, γιατί όλοι αυτό είναι που φοβόμαστε περισσότερο. http://css.setti.info/forum/public/s...-thumbs-up.gif

Στα πρόσφατα δικά μου, τώρα στη διαδρομή προς τον οδοντίατρο ένιωσα κάποιες αιφνίδιες ζαλάδες και ότι 'χάνομαι'. Το μεσημέρι που είχα ηρεμήσει, το σώμα μου πήγε να χαλαρώσει και να φύγει το βάρος και εγώ νόμιζα ότι κάτι πάθαινα και δεν το άφησα και ξανά απο την αρχή το στηθοπλάκωμα το άγχος...

Δυστυχώς η μαγική λύση που επιζητούμε να έρθει ξαφνικά ένα πρωί που θα ξυπνήσουμε είναι μάλλον αδύνατη, θέλει δουλειά με το μυαλό και το σώμα... γιαυτό άλλωστε και οι επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγο διαρκούν κάποιο διάστημα..

http://forum.supremacy1914.com/images/smilies/amen.gif

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο αχαχαχαχα ασε με γιατι το σκεφτηκα και εγω...το κακομοιρο οποτε με εβλεπε ανεβαινε πανω μου και με εγλυφε και μου χε κανει και κατι γρατζουνιες...και ηταν και ανεμβολιαστο επειδη ξταν αδεσποτο...Αλλα δεν το σκεφτομαι...εχω κανει μεγαλη προοδο σου λεω... :Smile: 
Jimze ακριβως δυστυχως μαγικη λυση δεν υπαρχει...Θελει παρα πολυ προσπαθεια απο μερους μας...

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου χαιρομαι πραγματικα παρα πολυ για εσενα!

----------


## viviann

Δε χρειάζεται για τίποτα να ανησυχείς JimZe μου λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει κάμια απολύτως περίπτωση να σταματήσει η καρδιά απο τις έκτακτες...μα καμία όμως!!! μη σας τρομάζει τίποτα!!! Αυτό έπαθα κ εγώ χθές το βράδυ!! Υπάρχει εξήγηση & γι'αυτό!! Εμείς που αγχωνόμαστε έχουμε ευαισθησία με το έντερο...το οποίο μετεωρίζεται και προκαλεί δυσφορία...τώρα εμείς επειδή έχουμε φάει την πετριά μας με την καρδιά...αμέσως αγχωνόμαστε και δημιουργούμε μίνι καταστάσεις πανικού όπου εκεί αντιδρά όλο το σώμα...σου λέει " μου χεις σπάσει τα νεύρα με το μόνιμο άγχος και τις ψυχώσεις σου, ξαφνικά αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάτι φυσιολογικό και το μεταφράζεις παράλογο...ε, παρε τώρα κρίση να χεις να την χαίρεσαι!!!"

----------


## θεανω

Ετσι ειναι Βιβιαν μου συνφωνω απολυτα και στα ειπε παρα πολυ καλα ο γιατρος...Και το θετικο ειναι οτι καταφερε να σε πεισει αμεσως...Εγω δεν θα ησυχαζα παντως αμα δεν εκανα και εξειδικευμενες εξετασεις...Αλλα ειπαμε εγω ειμαι περιπτωσαρα...για το χολντερ τι σου ειπε?

----------


## Stavros

Αν θες την γνώμη μου μην το αργείς γιατί θα διαιωνιστεί το Άγχος σου..Αφού το έχεις αποφασίσει να πας σε Καρδιολόγο,κάντο γρήγορα...

----------


## θεανω

Θα παω απλα πρεπει πρωτον να βρω λεφτα και δευτερον να βρω καρδιολογο :Smile:  Δυο πολυ βασικα πραγματα δηλαδη!!!
Παντως ο μπαμπας σου σαν γιατρος εχει πολλους γιατρους φιλους κτλπ που θα μπορουσα να παω και θα με προσεχαν και δεν θα πληρωνα...Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τολμαω να του το πω γιατι θα φωναζει :Frown: Και αναγκαστικα θα παω αλλου...

----------


## JimZe

Ωω δυνατη εκτακτη γκουπ εκανε στο στηθος και εμεινε 1 δευτερο! Το γραφω και ανατριχιαζω! Γιατι καλη μου καρδια δε με αφηνεις τον ανθρωπακο; Βρες κανεναν αλλο πιο αναισθητο που δε μασαει τη τυφλα του να ενοχλησεις...!!

Ημαρτον πια...

----------


## viviann

Συγνωμη παιδακιαααα ειχα βγει εξω για φαγητακι!! Θεανακι μου γλυκο του ειπα οτι στοχευμενα για holder και με ρωτησε αν το εμπιστευομαι στο κανει αυτος το check του κ μετα να κρινει αν πρεπει να μπει holder αν κριθει αναγκαιο! Φυσικα κ τον εμπιστευθηκα γτ απο την αρχη με ακουσε με ενδιαφερον κ μου μιλησε παρα πολυ απλα και ομορφα! Κατα το καρδιογραφημα ηταν καταπανω κ παρατηρουσε για τυχον αρρυθμια...μαλιστα με αφησε κ παραπανω απο το βασικο χρονο για να με καθησυχασει! Οχι παιδια ο ανθρωπος ηταν αψογος!!γι'αυτο αλλωστε εχει τρελο κοσμο!!

----------


## θεανω

Jimze κουραγιο τι να πω και εγω επαθα πριν και ξερω ποσο ασχημο ειναι :Frown:  ουφ...ωρες ωρες λεω δεν μπορει να με ποιασει κανενα αλλο οργανο η καρδια βρηκε που ειναι το πιο τρομαχτικο και ανησυχητικο? Τι να πω...
Βιβιαν μου αληθεια χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα και που εκανες την υπερβαση και εμπιστευτηκες τον γιατρο...Αυτο σημαινει οτι αν δεν εχεις ξεφυγει ηδη απο ολο αυτο εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο...
Παιδια εκανα βαλεριανα να πιω (ασχετο βεβαια) γιατι παλι ειμαι σε υπερενταση και θελω να ρωτησω κανει καλο?Και δεν παθαινεις τιποτα ε?χιχιιχ που εφτασα να φοβαμαι να πιω και βοτανο...ε ρε τρελα που με δερνει :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Ετσι πρεπει κοριτσι μου! Αν δεν εμπιστευτεις και τον γιατρο που σου λεειβκ ο ιδιος ακομα οτι τις εχει...τοτε τι να περιμενεις@!! Εχεις αναγκη να πιστεψεις για να ξεφυγεις!! Ολοι το ξερουμε οτι εχουμε αγχος κ οτι ολα αυτα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα αλλα πρεπει κ να το πιστεψουμε & να το χωνεψουμε!! Οταν ο ειδικος σου λεει οτι ολα ειναι οκ...γτ να το αμφισβητεις?? Πρεπει να του πεις τι νιωθεις κ απο κει κρινοντας κ την παθολογικη σου εικονα,να κρινει!!

----------


## θεανω

Το ξερω, αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι πως επειδη με βλεπει μικρη τα αποδιδει ολα στο αγχος και δεν τα ψαχνει καλα...Και επιμενω πως αυτο εχει μια βαση...δεν εδες ενα μελος τι εγραφε? Πως πηγαινε σε ολους τους γιατρους 3 χρονια της ελεγαν πως ειναι απο το αγχος οτι εχει και μετα απο τοσο καιρο βρεθηκε μια γιατρος να της γραψει μαγνητικη και βρεθηκε κατι...Τεσπα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι παραλογες η οχι οι φοβιες μου αλλα θελω να κανω τα παντα για να ησυχασω...
Παντως δεν στα λεω εσενα για να μπεις στην ιδια διαδικασια γιατι και να εμπαινες τιποτα εεν θα σου βρισκανε εισαι υγιεστατη ( το ιδιο πιθανοτατα και εγω χαιρω ακρας υγειας αν εξαιρεσεις τον καλο στο εγκεφαλο)χιχιχιχ...
Χαιρομαι πραγματικα για εσενα και παιρνω κουραγιο ουι καποτε μπορει να το ξεπερασω και εγω ολο αυτο...και ελπιζω συντομα για να μην χασω αλλες πολυτιμες στιγμες

----------


## haniel

Καλησπερα κοριτσια...εγω σχεδον 8 χρονια εχω τις χαζοκρισεις...με διαλειμμα 2 χρονων...μετα απο πολλες σκεψεις...πηρα δευτερη φορα φαρμακα...τα οποια διεκοψα απο αμελεια...κ τωρα ξανα σε αδιεξοδο...αμελω να παω και στο γιατρο μου...κ ειμαι παλι σε κατασταση εκτακτου αναγκης...εχω πχ εδω κ 2 μερες ενα κρυωμα...π μου εχει φερει πονους στο στηθος κ τη πλατη...κ ειμαι μες τον πανικο...πφ!

----------


## θεανω

Haniel, δεν πρεπει να αμελεις τον γιατρο σου... Αφου βλεπεις πως χωρις την βοηθεια του δεν εισαι καλα, εννοειται πως πρεπει να πηγαινεις να σε βλεπει και να σου δινει την αγωγη σου αν φυσικα αυτο χρειαζεται και το κρινει ο ιδιος απαραιτητο...
Οσο για το κρυωμα, χειμωνας ειναι καλε και θα αρρωστησουμε και θα κρυωσουμε και θα βηξουμε :Smile:  μην τρελαινεσαι και προσπαθησε να σκεφτεσαι λογικα οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι...Και φυσικα αμα δεν σου περναει πηγαινε και σε εναν γιατρο να σε δει μηπως χρειαστεις καμια αντιβιωση...

----------


## JimZe

> Jimze κουραγιο τι να πω και εγω επαθα πριν και ξερω ποσο ασχημο ειναι ουφ...ωρες ωρες λεω δεν μπορει να με ποιασει κανενα αλλο οργανο η καρδια βρηκε που ειναι το πιο τρομαχτικο και ανησυχητικο? Τι να πω...
> Βιβιαν μου αληθεια χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα και που εκανες την υπερβαση και εμπιστευτηκες τον γιατρο...Αυτο σημαινει οτι αν δεν εχεις ξεφυγει ηδη απο ολο αυτο εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο...
> Παιδια εκανα βαλεριανα να πιω (ασχετο βεβαια) γιατι παλι ειμαι σε υπερενταση και θελω να ρωτησω κανει καλο?Και δεν παθαινεις τιποτα ε?χιχιιχ που εφτασα να φοβαμαι να πιω και βοτανο...ε ρε τρελα που με δερνει


Σουπερ η Βαλεριάνα αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη. Κάποια βράδια που έχω υπερενταση συνήθως πίνω ή χαμομήλι ή μελισσόχορτο και είμαι καλά. Τη βαλεριάνα την έχω συνδέσει πιο πολύ για ζητήματα επίμονης αϋπνίας... Πάντως καλό είναι να μην πίνεις συχνά ειδικά βαλεριάνα γιατί έχει ισχυρή δράση, θέλει στο ενδιάμεσο διακοπές. 




> Καλησπερα κοριτσια...εγω σχεδον 8 χρονια εχω τις χαζοκρισεις...με διαλειμμα 2 χρονων...μετα απο πολλες σκεψεις...πηρα δευτερη φορα φαρμακα...τα οποια διεκοψα απο αμελεια...κ τωρα ξανα σε αδιεξοδο...αμελω να παω και στο γιατρο μου...κ ειμαι παλι σε κατασταση εκτακτου αναγκης...εχω πχ εδω κ 2 μερες ενα κρυωμα...π μου εχει φερει πονους στο στηθος κ τη πλατη...κ ειμαι μες τον πανικο...πφ!


Και εγώ ήμουν άρρωστος την προηγούμενη βδομάδα αλλά το ξεπέρασα εύκολα ευτυχώς και χωρίς φάρμακα (panadol κλπ), μόνο με χυμούς. Όλα καλά θα πάνε μην αγχώνεσαι και για αυτό θα περάσει. Και φυσικά να ξανα πας στο γιατρό σου!

----------


## haniel

Αχ θεανω μ...διαβαζα τα μηνυματα σας κ εβλεπα τον εαυτο μ μεσα σαυτα πριν 8 χρονια π ημουν κγω 24 κ πρωτογραφτηκα εδω...8 χρονια μετα...δυο αγωγες...κ ακομα...καθε φορα,πρωτη φορα!Οσο για το κρυωμα...εχεις απολυτο δικιο...απλα ειμαι σε φαση π το αγχος εχει χτυπησει κοκκινο κ ακομα κ αυτο μ φανταζει τρομαχτικο...οτι εχει επηρεασει καρδια κ πνευμονες κ τις σχετικες βλακειες...

----------


## viviann

Θεανω πραγματικα εισαι θεα!! Μιλας τοσο αποστασιοποιημενα κ τοσο σιγουρα για τους αλλους που δειχνεις οτι εσυ δν σκεφτεδαι τετοια κ δεν τρελαινεσαι!! Ετσι σκριβως βαλτα κ στο μυαλουδακι σου κ ποστεψε τα κ για σενα!! Σου οτι ολοι αν μπουμε σε αυτο το τρυπακι των συνεχων εξετασεων καποια εξεταση ισως βγει υπο αμφισβητηση κ δωστου μετα ξανα-μανα εξετασεις κ φοβιες!! Κ ο ιδιος ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως αν μπω σε αυτο το τρυπακι χαμενη θα βγω...μη τα ψαχνεις ολα τοσο!! Ολοι υγιεις ειμαστε μεχρι αποδειξεως του ναντιον!! Haniel οταν η ψυχη και το σωμα δεν ηρεμουν απο μονα τους... τοτε ο γιατρος ειναι αναγκαιος!!

----------


## JimZe

> Αχ θεανω μ...διαβαζα τα μηνυματα σας κ εβλεπα τον εαυτο μ μεσα σαυτα πριν 8 χρονια π ημουν κγω 24 κ πρωτογραφτηκα εδω...8 χρονια μετα...δυο αγωγες...κ ακομα...καθε φορα,πρωτη φορα!Οσο για το κρυωμα...εχεις απολυτο δικιο...απλα ειμαι σε φαση π το αγχος εχει χτυπησει κοκκινο κ ακομα κ αυτο μ φανταζει τρομαχτικο...οτι εχει επηρεασει καρδια κ πνευμονες κ τις σχετικες βλακειες...


Δυστυχώς η περίπτωση μας νομίζω ότι είναι από τις χειρότερες και αυτό γιατί τα συμπτώματα που μας προκαλούν αυτές τις φοβίες ενυπάρχουν, θα υπάρχουν και θα κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους ανεξάρτητα της ψυχικής μας διάθεσης. Δηλαδή είτε είμαστε στα πατώματα με άγχος, υπερένταση, είτε είμαστε ο παλιός καλός μας ανέμελος εαυτός, το σύμπτωμα (αρρυθμία, έκτακτη συστολή) θα μας χτυπήσει για κακή μας τύχη ούτως ή άλλως. Αυτό είναι Ο,ΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Δεν είναι μια κλασσική περίπτωση ας πούμε που κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει ένα ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα σχετικά με μια απώλεια προσώπου, ή φοβία για το αεροπλάνο ή κάτι άλλο το οποίο δεν έρχεται από μόνο του κάθε φορά να σου θυμίσει την άσχημη παρουσία του και μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις με μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή και με μερικές επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγο. 

Δεν ξέρω τι και πως πρέπει να γίνει για να αφομοιωθεί και να εμπεδωθεί στο μυαλό, στο υποσυνείδητο, και δε ξέρω και εγώ που, ότι είμαστε υγιείς και ασφαλείς και κάθε φορά που έχουμε κάποιο σύμπτωμα να το αμελούμε και να μην πτοούμαστε και εισερχόμαστε στο ψυχοφθόρο φαύλο κύκλο.... 

Θα καταλήξω στην ομοιοπαθητική και στο βελονισμό μου φαίνεται... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## θεανω

Jimze παντως μεχρι στιγμης η βαλεριανα δεν εχει βοηθησει καθολου...καλα για το μελισσοχορτο δεν το συζητω! Επινα και απο αυτο και ουδεμια χαλαρωση δεν επηλθε :Smile:  τι να πω...εγω για να ειμαι ηρεμη μαλλον πρεπει να μπουκωνω 10 ζαναξ και θα ρχομαι στα συγκαλα μου... :Smile: 
Haniel, εγω ειχα κρυωσει τελη Αυγουστου με αρχες Σεπτεμβρη...Και ειχα κρυωσει γερα κιολλας...Και το μονο που πηρα ηταν ενα σιροπι μικοσολβαν απο φαρμακειο...μου ελεγε ο μπαμπας μου να παω σε γιατρο και να φανταστεις βαριομουν (καλα αμα μου το λεγε τωρα θα ανοιγα μπουκαλι στα μπουζουκια απο τη χαρα μου) τεσπα...Και για να δεις τι ειναι το μυαλο, τ ρα που με εχουν ποιασει ολα αυτα σκεφτομαι οτι εκεινο το κρυωμα μου εκανε ζημια και επαθα μυοκαρδιτιδα...Για αυτο σου λεω οτι ολα ειναι στο χαζο μυαλο μας...Προσπαθησε να σκεφτεις λογικα και να ηρεμησεις και φυσικα αμα τα συμπτωματα επιμενου πηγαινε και σε εναν γιατρο...Εσυ ολα αυτα τα 8 χρονια δεν ησουν καλα καποιες στιγμες?
Βιβιαν μου, προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι με τη λογικη καποιες στιγμες τα καταφερνω καποιες δυστυχως με κυριευει παλι η τρελα :Frown:  Δεν το ελεγχω παντα...

----------


## haniel

Jimze σορυ π γραφω κοριτσια κ κοριτσια...τωρα το ειδα πως εχουμε κ αγορι στη παρεα...γενικα ειμαι κρυουλιαρα...ολο το χειμωνα τον περναω σχεδον ολοκληρο κρυωμενη...κ πριν ενα μηνα αντιβιωσεις επαιρνα παλι...παναντολακια κγω παιρνω προς ωρας...διατηρω ψυχραιμια...ψυχραιμια...κ μετα πανικοςςςςςςςς.......πεθαινω ωωω......βασικα εμενα με επηρεαζουν παντα κ ειναι παντα η αρχη των κρισεων καθε φορα...κατι π καθε φορα δυστυχως θα ακουσω...τωρα ακουσα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα για τρεις περιπτωσεις...καρδια...ανευρ ισμα...κ πνευμονικο οιδημα...ημαρτον...σας γραφω με το πιεσομετρο στο χερι...στο αριστερο...γτ ολα κ ολα...στο δεξι εχω το τσιγαρο...μπορει να σβηνω...αλλα το τσιγαρο...τσιγαρο...

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχαχα...αμα μπορεις και καπνιζεις εισαι μια χαρα δεν εχεις τιποτα!εγω το κοψα και αυτο απο τις φοβιες μου και ειναι ολη την ωρα στην τσιτα...ασε που πειναω ολη την ωρα και φοβαμαι μην βαλω κιλα και σκεφτομαι να το ξαναρχισω για αυτον τον λογο :Smile: 
Χεχεχεχε...
Τεσπα, να μην επηρεαζεσαι απο οτι ακους και προσπαθησε να σκεφτεσαι λογικα πως δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη καποιος επαθε κατι κακο,θα παθεις και εσυ!

----------


## haniel

Φυσικα κ ημουν κ καλα...περιληπτικα...στα 24 μ αρχισαν οι κ.π....ενα χρονο αρνιομουν να παρω φαρμακα...τυρρανιομουν...με τα πολλα τα πηρα...ενα σχεδον χρονο τα πηρα...μετα δυο χρονια ημουν καλα...πιο καλα κ απο πριν μη σ πω...πιο καλα κ απο καλα...τα επομενα δυο ετσι κ ετσι...ε καποια στιγμη ζοριστηκα κ τσουπ παλι τα ιδια...ακριβως τα ιδια ομως...ενα χρονο αρνηση παλι για φαρμακα...λες κ δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει...τα πηρα...αλλα αυτη τη φορα δεν τα αφησα προφανως να ολοκληρωσουν τη δουλεια τους...κ ναμαι...

----------


## θεανω

Κοιτα γενικα και εγω δεν ειμαι πολυ υπερ υων φαρμακων...προτιμω οτι εχω να το παλεψα μονη μου...Αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως ισως χρειαστει καποια στιγμη αν ο κομπος φτασει στο χτενι και υποβαθμιζεται πλεον η ποιοτητα ζωης μου...
Οποτε και εσυ αφου δεν εισαι καλα ισως θα ηταν το καλυτερο να παρεις ολοκληρωμενα την αγωγη σου αφου στην εγραψε και ο γιατρος και μετα σιγα σιγα σταδιακα και παντα σε συννενοηση μαζι του να την μειωσεις...Παντως μην καθεσαι και ταλαιπωρησαι τοσο πολυ, ειναι πραγματικα κριμα...Και ειναι και πολλα χρονια που εισαι ετσι δεν ειναι λιγος καιρος...Ψυχολογο εχεις επισκεφτει ποτε?

----------


## haniel

Εννοειται...εγω παραλληλα παρουσιαζω κ αγοραφοβια...οποτε δεν εχω κ πολλες επιλογες...οχι απλα υποβαθμιζεται η ποιοτητα ζωης...απλα δεν υπαρχει ζωη...ναι θα παω...τον πηρα κ πριν τηλ κ του κλαψουριζα...απλα εχω κουραστει λιγο..πφ..φυσικα εχω παει κ σε ψυχολογους κατα καιρους...παντου...ειναι πολλα τα χρονια...ομως...κανεις δε μπορει να μας βοηθησει πιο πολυ απο εμας τους ιδιους...ισχυει 100℅

----------


## θεανω

Ε σιγουρα...Αν δεν θες να βοηθηθεις απο μονος σου, οτι φαρμακο και να παρεις σε οσους ειδικους και να πας, αποτελεσμα δεν θα δεις...Για αυτο βρες τροπους να ξεχνιεσαι και να απασχολεις το μυαλουδακι σου με αλλα πραγματα...Δουλευεις ασχολησαι με κατι αυτον τον καιρο? Αμα καθεσαι παντως ολη την ημερα σπιτι ειναι λογικο πως θα χειροτερευεις...Παλεψε την αγοραφοβια σου πρωτα απο ολα για να μπορεις να κυκλοφορεις και πιο ανετα εξω...

----------


## θεανω

Ρε παιδια τωρα με εχει ποιασει κια απιστευτη ζαλαδα, ενα χασιμο, νιωθω αδυναμα τα χερια μου (αφου με το ζορι παταω τα κουμπια στο κινητο), τα ματια μου κλεινουν, χωρις να νυσταζω ομως, και το κεφαλι μου ειναι βαρυ...Τι ειναι τουτο παλι? Λετε να ειναι απο την βαλεριανα η ανθυποβαλω τον εαυτο μου να νιωσει καπως επειδη την πηρα?Πωπω παντως ειναι απαισιο συναισθημα...

----------


## haniel

Ειναι απαισιο...αλλα ειναι ψευτικο...ψευτικος συναγερμος...για να το προκαλεσει αυτο η βαλεριανα..πρεπει να καταναλωσεις 100 βαλεριανες κ βαλε...ουτε καν...ασε αυτο π νιωθεις να υπαρχει..μεσα σ..μην προσπαθεις να το διωξεις...να αλλαξεις σταση...να...να...να...απλα αστο να υπαρχει κ προσπαθησε να το αγνοεις...αστο να σε ζαλισει...να σε φοβισει...ειναι δυσκολο πολυ...το ξερω...αλλα προσπαθησε...

----------


## θεανω

Προσπαθω γιατι δεν εχω και πολλες επιλογες και ηδη νιωθω καλυτερα...Δεν ξερω παλι σημερα γενικα ημουν καπως ολη μερα...Ισως φταιει που αυριο θα παω στον ψυχιατρο και εχω αγχωθει...

----------


## haniel

Γιαυτο εχεις αγχωθει?θα βγεις απτον γιατρο κ θα πετας!θα δειςςςςςς...

----------


## θεανω

Το ελπιζω,απλα σκεφτομαι μην μου δωσει φαρμακα και δεν θελω ουτε εγω να τα παρω...Βασικα καποιες φορες που εχω παρει ζαναξ ας πουμε η αληθεια ειναι οτι πετουσα αλλα και αυτο δεν ειναι λυση...Δεν μπορω να ζω ετσι...Και φοβαμαι την εξαρτηση και ολα :Frown: 
Αλλα να μου πεις δεν ειναι αναγκη να προτρεχω...Ακομα δεν πηγα στον ανθρωπο...Δεν ξερω καν τι θα μου πει και αμα θα μου δωσει αγωγη...Απλα το μυαλο μου παλι παιζει παιχνιδια...

----------


## zugaki

> Σουπερ η Βαλεριάνα αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη. Κάποια βράδια που έχω υπερενταση συνήθως πίνω ή χαμομήλι ή μελισσόχορτο και είμαι καλά. Τη βαλεριάνα την έχω συνδέσει πιο πολύ για ζητήματα επίμονης αϋπνίας... Πάντως καλό είναι να μην πίνεις συχνά ειδικά βαλεριάνα γιατί έχει ισχυρή δράση, θέλει στο ενδιάμεσο διακοπές. 
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ ήμουν άρρωστος την προηγούμενη βδομάδα αλλά το ξεπέρασα εύκολα ευτυχώς και χωρίς φάρμακα (panadol κλπ), μόνο με χυμούς. Όλα καλά θα πάνε μην αγχώνεσαι και για αυτό θα περάσει. Και φυσικά να ξανα πας στο γιατρό σου!


Καλημερα! Κ εγω πινω χαμομηλι κ ηρεμω! Τα υπολοιπα απο φαρμακειο τα παιρνετε;

----------


## viviann

Πολύ πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους!! Εργασία και χαρά!!! Μη μου αγχώνεστε για τίποτα!!! Κι εγώ έχω ακόμα κάποια απο τα ψυχοσωματικά μου αλλά εφόσον ο γιατρός με διαβεβαίωσε οτι δεν έχω τίποτα...συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη να τα αγνοώ!! Θα σας πω ένα μόνο, χθες το πρωί ήμουν πολύ χαλιά...κομάρες, το στομάχι και το έντερο χάλια, δυσφορία κλπ κλπ... Σας διαβεβαιώ οτι μια χαρά μετά πήγα και στον οδοντίατρο και ακόμα καλύτερα οταν πήγα και στον καρδιολόγο!!! Όταν δε, έφυγα απο κει...δεν είχα ουτε καν τα μισά συμπτώματα που είχα όλη μέρα!!

----------


## zugaki

Καλημερούδια!!! Ετσι ακριβως ειναι... και εγω οταν ειμαι καλα κ χαρουμενη κ τα αγνοω τοσο πιο χαλαρα εμφανιζονται ενω αντιθετα οταν τα σκεφτομαι επανερχονται εντονα!
Η μονη σκεψη που πρεπει να κυριαρχει ειναι οτι ειμαστε καλα κ ειναι ακινδυνα αν κ ενοχλητικα οκ! Αν σκεφτεσαι οτι εισαι αρρωστος το νοιωθεις κιολας! Η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν.
Για τους πιο γρηγορους κ εντονους παλμους τι σου ειπε/προτεινε;

----------


## viviann

κατά το καρδιογράφημα είχα μόλις 70 σφυγμούς και τους χαρακτήρισε άψογους. Μου είπε οτι όταν μετράω τους σφυγμούς αγχώνομαι και τότε αρχίζει η ταχυπαλμία και θα πρέπει να το σταματήσω αυτό το πράγμα. Επίσης, η γυμναστική θα με βοηθήσει να μην ξαναεμφανιστούν και φυσικά να αποβάλλω οτι μου δημιουργεί άγχος!! Σωστή διατροφή και σωστές ώρες ύπνου...το κλειδί για τις ταχυπαλμίες!

----------


## zugaki

Τελεια!!! Πρεπει να ενταξουμε την ασκηση στην καθημερινοτητα μας, πολυ σημαντικο!!!

----------


## viviann

Εννοείται αυτό!! Εκτονώνεται και το μυαλό και το σώμα και φυσικά είναι "φάρμακο" για την καρδιά!!

----------


## zugaki

Χαιρομαι πολυ viviann για σενα πραγματικα!!! Αντε να ηρεμησουμε ολοι και να περασουμε ομορφα τις γιορτες!!! Ειναι ευκαιρια τωρα να αποβαλουμε καθετι το αρνητικο!

----------


## viviann

Αυτό μου είπε και ο γιατρός! Το βάλσαμο για να εξαλειφθούν όλα είναι να βγαίνω έξω τώρα στις γιορτές και να χαίρομαι τη ζωή...οχι να σκέφτομαι οτι αμάν με έπιασε αυτό...τι είναι και τα σχετικά! Είμαστε όλοι υγιέστατοι και δε το εκτιμούμε...δηλητηριάζουμε κάθε μέρα το μυαλό μας και αυτό με τη σειρά του το σώμα μας...

----------


## zugaki

> Αυτό μου είπε και ο γιατρός! Το βάλσαμο για να εξαλειφθούν όλα είναι να βγαίνω έξω τώρα στις γιορτές και να χαίρομαι τη ζωή...οχι να σκέφτομαι οτι αμάν με έπιασε αυτό...τι είναι και τα σχετικά! Είμαστε όλοι υγιέστατοι και δε το εκτιμούμε...δηλητηριάζουμε κάθε μέρα το μυαλό μας και αυτό με τη σειρά του το σώμα μας...


Πόσο σωστά λόγια!!!

----------


## θεανω

Κοριτσια μου καλημερα! Zugaki, την βαλεριαμα και το μελισσοχορτο τα πηρα απο καταστημα με βιολογικα...Δεν νομιζω να τα βρεις σε φαρμακειο... Παντως τελικα η βαλεριανα χθες με ταραξε :Smile:  χιχιχιχ...δεν νομιζω να ξαναπιω ευκολα...
Βιβιαν μου να το ξαναπω? Ποσο μα ποσο χαιρομαι για εσενα...Που καταφερες και το ξεπερασες ολο αυτο που σε βασανιζε...Μπραβο σου κοριτσακι μου!!!
Εγω σημερα θα παω στον ψυχιατρο και εχω λιγο αγχος...Σηκωθηκα νε ταχυκαρδιες και ζαλαδα...Προς το παρον εζ καταφερει και τα αγνοω...Εντωμεταξυ νιωθω πως θελω να του πω τοσα πολλα που φοβαμαι μην τα ξεχασω... :Smile:

----------


## viviann

χαχαχα, καλώς την!! Ακου τι θα κάνεις...τώρα που είσαι χαλαρή σημείωσε τα συμππτώματα σου σε ένα χαρτάκι,,,ουτως ώστε μην τυχόν φύγεις και μετα θυμηθείς κι άλλα και κάθεσαι και σκας!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κοριτσάκι μου...εύχομαι ολόψυχα κ σένα σε βοηθήσει η συνεδρία σου!! Να είσαι χαλαρή και να του λες τα πάντα, μην τυχόν δεν πεις κάτι που θέλεις επείδη πχ το θεωρήσεις χαζό και ντραπείς. Θα του πεις τα πάντα!!!

----------


## Stavros

> Κοριτσια μου καλημερα! Zugaki, την βαλεριαμα και το μελισσοχορτο τα πηρα απο καταστημα με βιολογικα...Δεν νομιζω να τα βρεις σε φαρμακειο... Παντως τελικα η βαλεριανα χθες με ταραξε χιχιχιχ...δεν νομιζω να ξαναπιω ευκολα...
> Βιβιαν μου να το ξαναπω? Ποσο μα ποσο χαιρομαι για εσενα...Που καταφερες και το ξεπερασες ολο αυτο που σε βασανιζε...Μπραβο σου κοριτσακι μου!!!
> Εγω σημερα θα παω στον ψυχιατρο και εχω λιγο αγχος...Σηκωθηκα νε ταχυκαρδιες και ζαλαδα...Προς το παρον εζ καταφερει και τα αγνοω...Εντωμεταξυ νιωθω πως θελω να του πω τοσα πολλα που φοβαμαι μην τα ξεχασω...


Καλημέρα Θεανώ!Θα του εξηγήσεις του Ψυχίατρου επακριβώς το πρόβλημα,ότι θεωρείς πως δεν σου γράφουν εξετάσεις,πως θεωρείς πως δεν σε προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα οι γιατροί...Να καταλάβει καλά!Πες τα όλα!!!


**Αν σε ενδιαφέρει Καρδιολόγος,μπορώ να σε στείλω κάπου εγώ.Δεν θα σου πάρει λεφτά καθόλου(θα πας συστημένη κατευθείαν από μένα-απλά θα δώσεις το όνομα μου).
Θα σου κάνει επιτόπου:Μέτρηση Πίεσης,Triplex,Καρδιογράφημα,& Κλινική εξέταση.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μου λες.Είναι ο προσωπικός μου Καρδιολόγος.

----------


## zugaki

Αντε Θεανω και εσυ σημερα θα εισαι καλααα!!!

----------


## viviann

Στείλε μας να μας πεις τι σου είπε!!! Μην ανησυχείς όμως, ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει ο γιατρός αλλά να βοηθήσεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου μετά!!! Όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά πάντως!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα...  :Smile:  Θα του τα πω ολα εννοειται απλα φοβαμαι μην ξεχασω τιποτα...λετε αμα τα γραψω σε ενα χαρτακι να γινω ρεζιλι?χιχ
Σταυρο μου δεν ειναι τοσο θεμα τα λεφτα, εννοειται πως θα τον πληρωσω τον ανθρωπο...Αυτο που θελω αλλο ειναι...Αφενος προφανως να ειναι καλος και αφετερου να μου δωσει πολυ προσοχη και να μου γραψει εξετασεις...Αθηνα μενεις εσυ ε?

----------


## viviann

θεανώ μου, μην μπαίνεις κοριτσάκι μου στο τρυπάκι με τις εξετάσεις επί εξετάσεων. Μην το κυνηγάς τόσο! Σε 2 καρδιολόγους έχεις πάει αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό θα το βλέπανε και χωρίς εξιδεικευμένες εξετασεις. Όσο τα ψάχνεις...πιο πολύ θα αγχώνεσαι γτ σε κάποια εξέταση κάποιος να σου πει " χμμμ, θα θελα να σε δει κ εκεινος ο συνάδελφος" και τότε να δεις τρέλα που θα ξεκινήσει.

----------


## Stavros

Ναι Αθήνα μένω.Παιανία.Αλλά ενδεχομένως να είσαι μακρυά και να μην σε βολεύει.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως και να πας,δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σε βεβαιώσει,πως δεν θα χρειαστείς επιβεβαίωση και από άλλον γιατρό.
Επίσης,σήμερα που θα πας στον Ψυχίατρο,επειδή αυτός θα σου θέσει τα θέματα από την Ψυχιατρική του σκοπιά,εσύ και πάλι δεν θα είσαι σίγουρη πως Ιατρικά είσαι 100%.
Δηλαδή ναι μεν μπορεί να σε καθησυχάσει κάπως αλλά να φύγεις από κει με την βεβαιότητα πως Ιατρικά είσαι 100% καλά,αποκλείεται.
Μπορεί για λίγες μέρες να είσαι πιο ήρεμη αλλά ακολούθως θα αρχίσεις πάλι να αμφιβάλλεις καθώς η Καρδιά θα σου δίνει συμπτώματα...

**Επειδή είναι Λαικός τύπος ο συγκεκριμένος Καρδιολόγος,θα μπορούσα να τον καλέσω και να του εξηγήσω επακριβώς τι θέλεις.
Δηλαδή να σου εξηγήσει επακριβώς τα ευρήματα από τις εξετάσεις που θα σου κάνει και φυσικά να σου γράψει και Αιματολογικές.Δηλαδή να σε πείσει...
Φυσικά θα πρέπει να είσαι το τελευταίο Ραντεβού για να μην έχει άλλον να περιμένει μετά και θεωρήσεις πως βιάζεται...Τα κλασικα Υποχονδριακά δηλαδή...!
Τι να σου πω....
Κάνε εσύ την επίσκεψη στον Ψυχίατρο σήμερα και ας ελπίσουμε πως θα είναι καλός και δεν θα χρειαστείς να σκεφτείς καν την επίσκεψη σε νέο Καρδιολόγο,και συνεπώς να μην προχωρήσει η πρόταση μου!!!
Χαρά θα κάνω!Μακάρι!!!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου σε αυτο εχεις δικιο, αλλα καταλαβαινεις πως ειναι και πως δεν το ελεγχω απολυτα...Δεν ειναι ακριβως στο χερι μου δυστυχως :Frown:  Προσπαθω, αλλα ερχεται παλι καποια στιγμη που με παιρνει απο κατω... 
Σταυρο μου ναι ας παω σημερα στον ψυχιατρο να δω πως θα ειναι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να γλιτωσω τη δευτερη επισκεψη σε γιατρο...Εε συ πραγματικα ο αλλος με ξεπεταξε, δεν μου εδωσε καμια σημασια...Εδω σου λεω πηγα να παρω τα αποτελεσματα του χολντερ και επειδη ειχε 100 ατομα και περιμεναν απο εξω μονο που δεν με εδιωξε...Μονη μου τον ρωτησα αμα ειχα ταχυκαρδια στον υπνο...μου λεει ειχες μεχρι 100 σφυγμους και μετα ειδα στο χαρτι πως εφτασα μεχρι 130... :Smile:  Δηλαδη οτι να ναι...θελω να παω και σε εναν ακομα να μου δωσει λιγη σημασια...Παιανια μου πεφτει αρκετα μακρια αλλα αμα ειναι καλος χαλαλι...

----------


## Stavros

Nαι κι εγώ τα έχω αυτά τα θέματα με τους γιατρούς...Καμία προσοχή δε δίνεται από μερικούς και σε ξεπετάνε γρήγορα...
Θέλεις Προδέρμ και Φροντίδα εσύ!Σε έχω κόψει!Χα χα!
Περιμένουμε νέα από τον Ψυχίατρο!

----------


## θεανω

Ναι ναι θα γραψω μολις γυρισω...στις 4 εχω ραντεβου :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Αντε με το καλο!!! Κ αν δν δεις οτι δε γλιτωνεις κ τη 2η γνωμη...πηγαινε σε κανεναν ακομη αλλα μεχρι εκει!! Σε φιλω!! Καλη συνεδρια κ αναμενουμε!!

----------


## haniel

Θεανω μ καλη επιτυχια...ολα τελεια να πανε...ανθρωποι με την ψυχοσυνθεση μας κανουν παρτυ να πανε σε ψυχιατρο...πλακα κανεις? Νιωθεις πως σε καταλαβαινει!Οχι εξετασεις ομως παιδακι μ...πας σαυτον υποτιθεται για να σε ξεκολλησει απο ολα αυτα,οχι για να σ γραψει παλι εξετασεις,προς θεου!περιμενουμε νεα σ...φιλια...

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου πριν λιγο γυρισα απο τον ψυχιατρο...Δεν μου ειπε βεβαια και κατι που δεν ηξερα...Μου διεγνωσε γαδ και υποχονδριαση... Με ρωτησε πως νομιζω οτι θα τα αντιμετωπισω ολα αυτα και του ειπε πως προτιμω να μην παρω φαρμακα...Και μου ειπε χυμα πως χωρις φαρμακα δεν νομιζει οτι θα μου περασει...Μου ειπε κιολλαε οτι γενικα τα γραφει δυσκολα οποτε φανταστειτε για να μου τα εγραψε αμεσως σε τι κατασταση ειδε πως ειμαι :Frown:  
Ουφ τι να πω...Εγω παντως απο την ωρα που βγηκα απο εκει νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα...Δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω αυτο...Και δεν ξερω και πως εγινε...Οποτε σκεφτομαι να μην τα παρω :Frown:  Ελπιζω να μην κανω βλακεια...

----------


## Stavros

> Μου διεγνωσε γαδ και υποχονδριαση


Aυτό που λέγαμε για την Υποχονδρίαση....Ήταν φως φανάρι.Σε λίγο καιρό θα αλλάζεις παθήσεις ταχύτατα...
Εννοείται και θα τα πάρεις τα φάρμακα....Ποια φάρμακα σου έγραψε?




> Οποτε σκεφτομαι να μην τα παρω Ελπιζω να μην κανω βλακεια...


Για να σου τα έγραψε κάτι ξέρει...Όσον αφορά την καλυτέρευση σου,εκτιμώ πως είναι παροδική..
Έχω κάνει 15 Μαγνητικές,άπειρες Αιματολογικές και Yπέρηχους,και ξέρω πως πάνε αυτά...
Αισθάνεσαι λίγο καλά,έπειτα μόλις η Καρδιά σου δώσει αφορμή,τσουπ πάλι ο φόβος...

----------


## haniel

Κοριτσακι μ...σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μ...ειναι η σειρα των πραγματων ετσι...δεν ενιωσες ομως καλυτερα? Δωσε λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σ...και αποφασιζεις!

----------


## JimZe

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ελπίζω να είστε καλύτερα. Εγώ σήμερα πήγα και παρέλαβα δύο βιβλία σχετικά με το άγχος και την αντιμετωπισή του, συγκεκριμένα αυτά:
1)http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...s/prod29259mm/
2)http://www.public.gr/product/books/g...prod5290330pp/

Σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσω με το πρώτο, μακάρι να λέει χρήσιμα πράγματα.

Παιδιά μήπως οι ψυχίατροι λόγω της ειδικότητας τους είναι εν γένη πιο προσφιλείς στη συνταγογράφιση φαρμάκων; Μου φαίνεται κάπως από την πρώτη επίσκεψη να πει για φάρμακα, βέβαια αυτός σίγουρα ξέρει καλύτερα εκτιμώντας και την κατάσταση σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέει ο ασθενής. Πάντως Θεανώ πολύ καλά έκανες, μακάρι να βοηθηθείς, αλλά φρόντισε ο γιατρός που επέλεξες να ταιριάζετε, να υπάρχει χημεία και να μπορείς να του μιλήσεις ανοιχτά για κάθε σου ζήτημα! 
Ερώτηση, ισχύει ότι οι επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγους - ψυχιάτρους είναι πανάκριβες;; Κάτι έχω ακούσει για 90ε!

Εγώ αν δε βγάλω άκρη μόνος, σκέφτομαι αργότερα να επισκεφθώ και εγώ έναν ψυχολόγο.. Κάπου είχα δεί ότι στο Ψυχολογικό Κέντρο Αθηνών μπορείς να επισκέπτεσαι ψυχολόγους με 10ε ανά επίσκεψη και συμμετέχεις και σε ομαδικά προγράμματα..

----------


## haniel

Αχου τοοο...θελω το γατακι απο το δευτερο βιβλιο...τοτε θα μ περασουν ολα! ^^

----------


## JimZe

> Αχου τοοο...θελω το γατακι απο το δευτερο βιβλιο...τοτε θα μ περασουν ολα! ^^


χαχα όντως πετυχημένη φωτογραφία, το βλέπεις και χαλαρώνεις... το πρώτο είναι αστα να πάνε, ωραίο εικόνα βρήκαν να βάλουν  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Από το γατόνι θα ξεκινήσω, έχει και ωραία περιγραφή¨

_Σ' αυτό τον κόσμο που το άγχος είναι πανταχού παρόν, όλοι βιώνουμε την ανησυχία, το άγχος και πολλά ακόμη δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα. Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν δοκιμασμένες τεχνικές για να μάθουμε να συμφιλιωνόμαστε με τους φόβους, τους πόνους και τους θυμούς μας. Η Λουίζ Ρέιντ σας προτείνει απλούς τρόπους για να αναπρογραμματίσετε τις συναισθηματικές λειτουργίες σας και για να ξεφορτωθείτε το άγχος. Χάρη σ' αυτές τις φυσικές και αποτελεσματικές θεραπείες θα ξανακερδίσετε την εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σας και θα ξαναπάρετε τον έλεγχο. Θα μπορείτε να βιώνετε ανεμπόδιστα τις μικρές και μεγάλες χαρές που σας προσφέρει η ζωή. Άλλες τεχνικές θα σας επιτρέψουν, για παράδειγμα, να μειώσετε τον αναβρασμό των σκέψεων, να διακόψετε το σήμα του πόνου ή να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα στρατό μικροσκοπικών γιατρών ενάντια στη γρίπη ή σε πιο σοβαρές ασθένειες όπως ο καρκίνος. Η δύναμη του εγκεφάλου σας είναι απεριόριστη. Μάθετε να εκμεταλλεύεστε τις υπέροχες δυνάμεις του!_

----------


## θεανω

Jimze τι να σου πω και εμενα η αληθεια ειναι πως μου φανηκε καπως που μου εγραψε φαρμακα...Βασικα δεν το περιμενα να ειναι και τοσο απολυτος...Γιατι μολις του ειπα πως θελω να το παλεψω μονη μου μου ειπε στην ψυχρα πως δεν νομιζει οτι θα τα καταφερω χωρις φαρμακα :Frown:  Και μου ειπε επισης πως δυσκολα δινει...Τι να πω...
Σταυρο μου εγραψε τα entact των 10 και μου ειπε να ξεκινησω με μισο και σε 6 ημερες να το παρω ολοκληρο...Μου ειπε επισης πως επειδη τις πρωτες ημερες μπορει να ειμαι χειροτερα να παρω και ζαναξ για καμια εβδομαδα των 0.5..
Αυτα... Παιδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω...ουφ αλλο αγχος τωρα με τα φαρμακα...Παντως μου ειπε οτι δεν πειραζουν καπου και που λεει ο λογος και μια ζωη να τα παιρνεις δεν παθαινεις κατι...

----------


## Stavros

Το 90% των Ψυχιάτρων παίρνουν 50€ πια.Και οι πιο φίρμες στα 70-80€.
Δυστυχώς αν δεν κατασταλεί το άγχος άμεσα,δεν μπορεί να δει ο ασθενής διαφορά.
Θα είναι ευάλωτος σε κάθε νέο σύμπτωμα από την Καρδιά του.
Έχω μια ελπίδα πως σε έναν άλλο γιατρό Καρδιολόγο,πιο επεξηγηματικό,μπορεί να ηρεμήσει.
Αλλά φοβάμαι πως μετά θα φύγει από την Καρδιά και θα πάει σε άλλες παθήσεις.Ανίατες.
Και εκεί δεν υπάρχει Διαφυγή...Θα θυμάται μέχρι και την ΜυοΚαρδίτιδα σαν μια ... ευχάριστη ανάμνηση μπροστά στις καινούριες παθήσεις!
Όσοι έχουν Υποχονδρίαση καταλαβαίνουν που θα οδηγηθεί όλο αυτό...
Μετά θα έρθει η Καρκινοφοβία και εκεί θα πελαγώσει πραγματικά!
Θα τρέχει να κάνει ότι έκανα εγώ.Γαστροσκοπήσεις,Κολονο σκοπήσεις,Μαγνητικές Εγκεφάλου ψάχνοντας Όγκους κτλ...Δεν τελειώνει ποτέ αυτό.
Εγώ υπολογίζω από το 2006 να έχω δώσει πάνω από 10.000€ σε εξετάσεις και Γιατρούς...Η Υποχονδρίαση είναι σοβαρότατη πάθηση και θέλει επιθετική αντιμετώπιση.
Διαφορετικά θα χάσει τα καλύτερα χρονια της ζωής της.Σαφώς λοιπόν παίρνω θέση υπέρ του Ψυχιάτρου και υπέρ της Φαρμακευτικής αγωγής που της συνταγογράφησε.






> entact των 10


**Σου συνταγοράφησε το πιο ήπιο αντικαταθλιπτικό.Η μισή Ελλάδα το παίρνει.Εσκιταλοπράμη.
Το Xanax για λίγο θα το πάρεις μέχρι να σε πιάσει το Entact που θέλει 20-30 μέρες για να δείξει πλήρες αποτέλεσμα.Μετά θα το κόψεις.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε πιάσει 100% αλλά αν έχεις κάποια άλλη επιλογή,ας την ακούσουμε..!!!

----------


## viviann

Θεανώ μου, θα συμφωνήσω με την haniel! Δώσε λίγο χρόνο να checkαρεις τον εαυτό σου αν θα υποτροπιάσει πάλι με κάποια αφορμή των ψυχοσωματικών και μετά κρίνε αν θέλεις να τα πάρεις! Σήμερα για λίγο κι εγώ κόντεψα να την πατήσω γτ ξαφνικά με γνωστή μου πήγε η κουβέντα στο συμβάν της κουμπάρας της και κάπου εκεί ένιωσα ένα ψιλοτρόμαγμα.. Αλλά επιβλήθηκα στον εαυτό μου και θυμήθηκα απλώς τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού και δεν υποτροπίασα!!! 24ώρες χωρίς υποτροπή!!! Tο είχα ξαναπιάσει αυτο το ρεκόρ ( χαχαχα) ελπίζω τώρα και να το ξεπεράσω!!!

----------


## haniel

Το κλειδι ειναι να εμπιστευτεις τον αλλον...τον εκαστοτε γιατρο...ψυχιατρο...ετσι κιαλλιως αυτο δεν ειναι το κλειδι για καθε σχεση?Η εμπιστοσυνη!
Jimze ελπιζουμε να σε βοηθησει η μανταμ λουιζ...

----------


## haniel

Θεανω μ...τεικ γιορ ταιμ...εμενα μ πηρε ενα ολοκληρο χρονο να αποφασισω να τα παρω...ασχετα π οταν τα πηρα ειπα τι καθυσταριμενο π ημουν π δε τα πηρα νωριτερα...ως τοτε εκανα κγω αναπνοουλες,διαβαζα βιβλιαρακια κ εβριζα τις βαλεριανες π δε λειτουργουσαν...ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος κ θελει το χρονο τ...

----------


## Stavros

Έχω χάσει όλα μου τα χρόνια στους Γιατρούς να ψάχνω για παθήσεις που ποτέ δεν είχα!
Να χάνεις τους φίλους σου,να κόβεις την σχέση σου,γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις αλλιώς!
Αυτό που είπες για την Λεπτοσπείρωση,με έκανε να πειστώ πως πλέον εδώ δεν μιλάμε για ΓΑΔ αλλά για Υποχονδρίαση.
Θυμάσαι τι σου έγραψα?
Η ΓΑΔ ανήκει στις Αγχώδεις διαταραχές αλλά η Υποχονδρίαση ανήκει στις Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές.
Θέλει συνδυασμό Φαρμάκων (για 1 έτος τουλάχιστον) με Γνωσιακή Συμπεριφοριστική Θεραπεία...
Διαφορετικά θα είσαι 2 μέρες καλά,3 χάλια...Αυτά που σου λέω είναι τσεκαρισμένα από την ίδια την Ζωή.
Μην αφήνεις την Ζωή να περνάει,Δράσε!

----------


## JimZe

Σταύρο εσύ ακούγεσαι μια χαρά σήμερα και πολλά μπράβο. Αφού πέρασες τη ταλαιπωρία σε παθολόγους γιατρούς όπως όλοι μας, τελικά με καθοδήγηση ψυχιάτρου το ξεπέρασες; Γενικά παλεύεται αυτή η διαταραχή και σε κάποιο διάστημα και έπειτα μπορείς να πεις ότι το έχεις ξεπεράσει πλήρως; 
Πάντως φοβερά αυτό που λες για 15 μαγνητικές! Ρε τι κολλήματα τρώμε με ανοησίες και χάνουμε το χρόνο μας..

Εγώ έχω καθορίσει ένα προψυχιατρικό στάδιο αντιμετώπισης με τα εξής: 
1) Να μάθω περισσότερα για την διατάραχή και για τις τεχνικές αντιμετώπισης μέσω βιβλίων
2) βελτίωσης διατροφής, τρόπου ζωής και συστηματική φυσική άσκηση
3) Αξιοποίηση τεχνικών εναλλακτικής ιατρικής (αυτοβελτίωση, μασάζ, ρεφλεξολογία  :Embarrassment: ) και η μέθοδος *EFT (τεχνικές συναισθηματκής απελευθέρωσης)* για την οποία έχω ακούσει απίστευτα πράγματα!

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο μου,μια χαρα μου τα ελεγες εσυ... Επεσες μεσα σε ολα :Smile:  Τεσπα θα το ξεκινησω αυριο και ας αισθανομαι καλυτερα τωρα...Ρωτησα καο τον μπαμπα μου που επισης ειναι γιατρος και μου ειπε να τα παρω...Οποτε αν και τα φοβαμαι, το πηρα αποφαση...Δεν γινεται να τρεναρω αλλο αυτην την κατασταση...Ειμαι δυομιση μηνες ηδη ετσι και ετρεχα σε γιατρους ολων των ειδικοτητων αντι να παω στον καταλληλο, και τωρα που πηγα δεν γινεται να τρεναρω κατι αλλο (δηλαδη την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη).
Παντως με ρωτησε τι συμπτωματα εχω και του ειπε ολα και τις ζαλαδες και τους ιλιγγους...του λεω αυτα τα ειχα 1μιση μηνα ολη την ημερα και μου ειπε πως αυτο ισως επρεπε να το ψαξω μηπως ειναι κανενας λαβυρινθος η τιποτα αλλο νευρολογικο...Αλλα τωρα δεν νιωθω πως θελω να παω σε τετοιον γιατρο, και να αρχισω ξανα εναν κυκλο εξετασεων...Μου χουν περασει κιολας λιγο, οποτε πιστευω πως και αυτα ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικα...
Παντως για καρδιολογο ακομα επιμενω, αυτο δεν το βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου με τιποτα :Smile:

----------


## tzef

Θεανω μπραβο καλα εκανες και εγω θα παω αλλα δεν ξερω σε ποιον ακομα,ειμαι μεταξυ 2 αλλα η μια ειναι μακρια που εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.Το θεμα ειναι καθε ποτε πρεπει να πηγαινουμε γιατι η μερα μου συνηθως ειναι γεματη και δεν υπαρχει χρονος.

----------


## viviann

Καλη αρχή κορίτσι μου και εύχομαι να σου πάρει το λιγότερο δυνατό διάστημα ίασης με αγωγή!!! Να πας σε καρδιολόγο αλλά αν κι αυτός δε σου δώσει παραπάνω εξετάσεις, διότι θα κρίνει οτι δε θα τις χρειάζεσαι, να σταματήσεις εκεί μετά!!! Κι φυσικά να έχεις και όλες τις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις μαζί και φυσικά και την έκθεση holder για να την εκτιμήσει κι εκείνος ώστε να μη σου μείνουν αμφιβολίες!!!

----------


## θεανω

Σε ευχαριστω Βιβιαν μου! Ναι ναι θα παω με ολες τις εξετασεις εννοειται!!! Και θα του πω οτι με ενοχλει, ολα τα συμπτωματα κτλπ, ε και θα πιεσω και για καμια ακομα εξεταση :Smile: χιχιιχχι ετσι για να μου φυγει απο το μυαλο, γιατι εγω μονο με λογια δεν ηρεμω...!!!
Tzef, εμενα μου ειπε οτι τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ξεκινησω ψυχοθεραπεια...Μου ειπε να τα παρω για ενα μηνα και αμα ειμαι καλυτερα (που λογικα θα ειμαι) να του τηλεφωνησω και θα μου πει ποτε θα ξεκινησουμε συνεδριες...Οποτε προς το παρον δεν ξαναπαω εκει...Παντως να βρεις χρονο ακομα και αν πνιγεσαι απο δουλειες κτλπ γιατι ειναι κατι σημαντικο για σενα...Μην το αφηνεις...

----------


## θεανω

Tzimze, εσυ μια χαρα τα ψαχνεις μονος σου πουλακι μου και καλα κανεις...Δεν εχεις αναγκη ουτε ψυχολογους ουτε τιποτα!

----------


## JimZe

> Tzimze, εσυ μια χαρα τα ψαχνεις μονος σου πουλακι μου και καλα κανεις...Δεν εχεις αναγκη ουτε ψυχολογους ουτε τιποτα!


Ε για αρχή μόνο και αν δω ότι τα καταφέρνω έχει καλώς...  :Smile: 

Πάντως την τακτική των κλασσικών γιατρών με το καλημέρα τσίμπα το χαπάκι δε τη συμμερίζομαι και για αυτό στρέφομαι και σε εναλλακτικές τεχνικές... Για την EFT έμαθα από ένα βίντεο που είχα ποστάρει προχθές από την εκπομπή 'Όλα για την υγεία μου', με την οποία αντιμετώπισε τις γαδ μια γνωστή ηθοποιός και εδώ και λίγη ώρα που διαβάζω για αυτή μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή μέθοδος!

----------


## haniel

Τα 2/3 των περιπτωσεων αυτων ειναι γυναικες...τα αντρακια τα σωζει που κ που ο ορθολογισμος π τα διακατεχει...

----------


## θεανω

Α θα το ψαξω και εγω να το δω...Ε σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και εναλλακτικες και καλα κανεις και το ψαχνεις οσο μπορεις...Απλα δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες...Εσυ πιστευω παντως πως εισαι μια χαρα (απο αυτα φυσικα που γραφεις εδω) και πως θα μπορεισεις να το ξεπερασεις μονος σου...Φαντασου ομως εγω εδω και δυο μηνες ποσο εχω ταλαιπωρηθει και σε ποσους γιατρους εχω παει και παλι δεν μου περναει...Και εξακολουθω και θελω να πηγαινω σε γιατρους...Οποτε ισως τα χαπια ειναι η μονη λυση...Και εγω στεναχωρεθηκα, αλλα τι να κανω...Αφου δεν το αντιμετωπισα οταν επρεπε, ας τα λουστω τωρα...

----------


## haniel

Βιβιαννν σ ευχομαστε να μην ξαναυποτροπιασεις...
Jimze μαθε τη τεχνη του μασαζ,σιγουρα δε θα παει χαμενη!
Θεανουλα,το αποφασισες?Καιγω υπερ ειμαι οπως ο Σταυρος...σκεπτομενη τις δικες μ εμπειριες...απλα ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολη η ριμαδοαποφαση...

----------


## JimZe

Πάρτε βιντεάκι χαλάρωσης και μίνι διαλογισμού... Περιέχει σύμφωνα με τους δημιουργούς του θετικά υποσυνείδητα μηνύματα μέσω του συνδυασμού μελωδίας - εικόνας! Πρέπει να απελευθερώσουμε την αρνητική ενέργεια από μεσα μας... θα του δώσω μια ευκαιρία, σύμφωνα και με τα comments μετά από κάποιο διάστημα βοηθάει στον περιορισμό των αρνητικών σκέψεων..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO4WEBZlPU


Θεανώ εγώ 1 μήνα ακριβώς είμαι σε αυτή τη κατάσταση με τα διάφορα σκαμπανεβάσματα όπως όλοι μας! Για να περάσει είπαμε θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή, τώρα τι τεχνικές και μεθόδους θα εφαρμόσει ο καθένας εξαρτάται από τον ίδιο... Αν και στη ζωή μου και οι πολιτικές μου πεποιθήσεις στηρίζονται στον ορθολογισμό, στη περίπτωση της ιατρικής βάσει όλων όσων διαδραματίζονται και τον ρόλο των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών και των γιατρών πελατών τους που συνταγογραφούν αλόγιστα φάρμακα, προτιμώ περισσότερο εναλλακτικές παραδοσιακές μεθόδους που στοχεύουν στη θεράπευση της γενεσιουργού αιτίας και όχι απλά στο σύμπτωμα.. Προσωπική άποψη πάντα αυτό και δε σημαίνει ότι όποιος έχει σημαντικό οξύ πρόβλημα είναι κακό να λαμβάνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή..

----------


## JimZe

> Βιβιαννν σ ευχομαστε να μην ξαναυποτροπιασεις...
> Jimze μαθε τη τεχνη του μασαζ,σιγουρα δε θα παει χαμενη!
> Θεανουλα,το αποφασισες?Καιγω υπερ ειμαι οπως ο Σταυρος...σκεπτομενη τις δικες μ εμπειριες...απλα ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολη η ριμαδοαποφαση...


Χαχα καλά δε θα γίνω και μασέρ τώρα μετά από πτυχίο τοπογράφου και μεταπτυχιακό στη γεωπληροφορική.. απαπα δε μου πάει με τίποτα, ευτυχώς ο επαγγελματικός κλάδος που έχω επιλέξει με εκφράζει και μου αρέσει..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Απλά το μασάζ και ειδικά η ρεφλεξεολογία προσφέρουν πολλά σημαντικά οφέλη τόσο στη σωματική όσο και στη ψυχική υγεία και μπορείς κάθε τόσο να πηγαίνεις σε κατάλληλα κέντρα να σε περιποιούνται

----------


## θεανω

Haniel, ναι το αποφασισα, ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη, γιατι μεχρι αυριο που θα το ξεκινησω, εχω ακομα μελλον :Smile: Χιχχχ μπορει να ξανααλλαξω γνωμη, δεν το χω ετσι και αλλιως γενικα και πολυ δυσκολο...
Jimze σου ξαναλεω καλα κανεις και το ψαχνεις οσο μπορεις και καταλαβαινω απολυτα το τι λες... Παντως και αυτος δεν μου ειπε απλα να παρω φαρμακα, αλλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο να ξεκινησω και ψυχοθεραπεια, για να κατσπολεμηθει η γενεσιουργος αιτια...Αλλιως μου ειπε με το που τα σταματησω, ολα τα συμπτωματα θα ξαναβγουν στη φορα...

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο για οποιον γνωριζει...Τσ φαρμακα αυτα προκαλουν εξαρτηση? Ειναι δηλαδη τυπου ζαναξ η οχι? Και επισης αν με το καιρο αυξανεται η δοση...

----------


## Stavros

> Παντως για καρδιολογο ακομα επιμενω, αυτο δεν το βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου με τιποτα


Πόσο σίγουρος ήμουν!
Δεν θέλω να φαίνομαι κακός αλλά ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα επακολουθήσει...

----------


## Stavros

> Παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο για οποιον γνωριζει...Τσ φαρμακα αυτα προκαλουν εξαρτηση? Ειναι δηλαδη τυπου ζαναξ η οχι? Και επισης αν με το καιρο αυξανεται η δοση...


Ξέρω τα πάντα για αυτά.Αύριο θα σου πω αναλυτικά γιατί πάω για καφέ τώρα!

----------


## θεανω

Καλα να περασεις Σταυρο μου...
Παιδια εκει που επλενα τα δοντια μου ειδα μεσα στο στομα μου ενα μαυρο πραγμα σαν ελια...Το ειχα ξαναβγαλει αυτο αλλα εφευγε και δεν εδινα σημασια...Τωρα ομως με εχει ποιασει πανικος...ξερει κανεις αν στο συγγρος εχει στοματολογο? Αν ειναι αυριο μετα το τεστ κοπωσεως να παω να με δουν :Frown:

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια ειναι δυνατον το μελανωμα να ερχεται και να φευγει? :Frown:  
Πηρα τωρα στο συγγρο μου ειπανε πως εχουνε στοματολογο, πως δεν εχει ραντεβου για αυριο και πως για να κλεισω χρειαζεται και παραπεμπτικο απο οδοντιατρο...Ειναι δυνατον.? 
Ουφ τα εχω παιξει παλι δεν ειμαι καλα...Αυτο το πραγμα ειναι καταμαυρο...Ειχα ξαναβγαλει παλια και ειχε ανησυχησει ο μπαμπας μου και με ειχε στειλει σε εναν φιλο του οδοντιατρο οπου μου ειπε οτι στον βλενογονο ειναι συνηθως κατι, αλλα αυτο που εχω εγω ειναι πληγη απο δαγκωμα κτλπ...Αλλα σε μεγεθος ηταν πιο μεγαλο...
Μετα εβγαλα σαν μια μαυρη τελεια απο την αλλη μερια του στοματος οπου δεν εδωσα σημασια και εφυγε και τωρα ειδα παλι απο την αντιθετη μερια ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα...Ειναι πολυ μικρο και δεν φαινεται με τιποτα σαν πληγη...Αμα παω τωρα στα επειγοντα θα με δει κανεις η δεν παιζει?

----------


## madiwasp

> Παιδια ειναι δυνατον το μελανωμα να ερχεται και να φευγει? 
> Πηρα τωρα στο συγγρο μου ειπανε πως εχουνε στοματολογο, πως δεν εχει ραντεβου για αυριο και πως για να κλεισω χρειαζεται και παραπεμπτικο απο οδοντιατρο...Ειναι δυνατον.? 
> Ουφ τα εχω παιξει παλι δεν ειμαι καλα...Αυτο το πραγμα ειναι καταμαυρο...Ειχα ξαναβγαλει παλια και ειχε ανησυχησει ο μπαμπας μου και με ειχε στειλει σε εναν φιλο του οδοντιατρο οπου μου ειπε οτι στον βλενογονο ειναι συνηθως κατι, αλλα αυτο που εχω εγω ειναι πληγη απο δαγκωμα κτλπ...Αλλα σε μεγεθος ηταν πιο μεγαλο...
> Μετα εβγαλα σαν μια μαυρη τελεια απο την αλλη μερια του στοματος οπου δεν εδωσα σημασια και εφυγε και τωρα ειδα παλι απο την αντιθετη μερια ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα...Ειναι πολυ μικρο και δεν φαινεται με τιποτα σαν πληγη...Αμα παω τωρα στα επειγοντα θα με δει κανεις η δεν παιζει?


Το μελανωμα οταν ερχεται δε φευγει!! Ουτε το βγαζεις στα καλα καθουμενα!!! Αν πας σε εναν οδοντιατρο θα σε καθησυχασει! Ψυχραιμια!!! Εισαι μικρη κοπελα! Μην τρελαινεσαι! Πιθανον να ειναι οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο μελανωμα!

----------


## θεανω

Ουφφφφφ...Δεν μπορω αλλο αληθεια θα βαλω τα κλαματα...Τι ηθελα και το ειδα τωρα? Καλυτερα να μην το εβλεπα και ας ηταν οτι θελει...Θα παω αυριο καπου ιδιωτικα να με δουν, γιατι μεχρι να περιμενω για το νοσοκομειο θα περασει κανενας χρονος...

----------


## madiwasp

Να πας σε στοματολογο..μονο ο στοματολογος θα καταφερει να σε ηρεμησει

----------


## θεανω

Τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι στο μυαλο μου :Frown:  Οντως εχω κατι εκει...Δεν μπορω αλλο...
Ο οδοντιατροε θα μπορεσει να καταλαβει αν ειναι οντως κατι και να με στειλει αυτος η πρεπει να παω κατευθειαν σε στοματολογο? Σεν ξερω και κανεναν ρε γαμωτο αυτο ειναι το θεμα...Αμα εχετε καποιον να προτεινετε με πμ στειλτε μου...

----------


## madiwasp

Εγω ξερω μια κορυφαια στοματολογο και εχω παει σ αυτη..αλλα ειναι πανακριβη..120 η επισκεψη..ο οδοντιατρος θα καταλαβει αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο η οχι..ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν τα σοβαρα απο τα μη σοβαρα..αν θες να σ στειλω πμ για τη στοματολογο

----------


## θεανω

Στειλε μου να σε ρωτησω 5 πραγματα...Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσακι μου :Smile:  Και σορυ για το πρηξιμο...

----------


## madiwasp

Κανενα πρηξιμο!!! Ηρεμησε και θα δεις δεν ειναι τιποτα! Ρωτα με ο,τι θελεις!

----------


## madiwasp

> Στειλε μου να σε ρωτησω 5 πραγματα...Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσακι μου Και σορυ για το πρηξιμο...


Θεανουλα μου σου εστειλα πμ..

----------


## JimZe

Αχ βρε Θεανώ τι τραβάς... Μήπως είναι τίποτα ερεθισμός από τα ροφήματα; Και εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο έπαθα προχθές που ήμουν στον οδοντίατρο. Εκεί που είχα ανοίξει το στόμα και ξεκίνησε να βλέπει μου λέι με περίεργο ύφος: 'Αυτές τις κοκκινίλες στη γλώσσα μπροστά τις έχεις καιρό;' Τα 'παιξα εγώ ταχυκαρδία αμέσως λέω τι σημάδια, τι έγινε πάλι!! Και μετά θυμήθηκα ότι είχα καεί στη γλώσσα το προηγούμενο βράδυ από το ρόφημα μελισσόχορτου! 

Δε θα'ναι τίποτα λογικά τσάμπα σκας..

----------


## θεανω

Jimze ειναι ενα καταμαυρο μικρο πραγμα σαν τελεια οχι πανω στη γλωσσα, αλλα στο βλενογονο στο πλαι του στοματος...Ειναι αρκετα ψηλα οποτε το κοβω λιγο δυσκολο να δαγκωθηκα εκει...Δεν ξερω τι να πω, δεν αντεχω αλλο...κουραστηκα...

----------


## zugaki

Το ροφημα μελισσοχορτο σε βοηθαει;

----------


## JimZe

> Το ροφημα μελισσοχορτο σε βοηθαει;


Δεν κάνει και θαύματα αλλά κατά βάση ναι βοηθάει, έχει αρκετές ευεργετικές ιδιότητες. 1 ώρα πριν κοιμηθείς είναι ότι πρέπει, συμβάλλει σε ποιοτικότερο ύπνο!

Θεανώ δε ξέρω τώρα να σου πω για τι ακριβώς πρόκειται... πήγαινε το πρωί έστω και στον οδοντίατρο να του ρίξει μια ματιά

----------


## θεανω

Καλα ναι που να ξερεις και εσυ τι ειναι :Smile:  χιχιχι...ναι θα παω η σε στοματολογο η σε οδοντιατρο...εχω και το τεστ κοπωσεως αυριο...ολα μαζι θα πεσουνε... Ουφ... Προς το παρον με βλεπω να παιρνω κανενα ζαναξ για να ηρεμησω γιατι εχω 130 σφυγμους απο την ταραχη μου... Το εδειξα εντωμεταξυ στον μπαμπα μου και παλι μου ειπε οτι του φανηκε καπως αλλα αφουου ειχε κει ο οδοντιατρος την πρωτη φορα που το εβγαλα οτι δεν ειναι κατι, να μην τρελαινομαι... Αλλα τοτε ηταν διαφορετικο πιο μεγαλο και πιο κοντα στα δοντια...Τεσπα...Θα δω αυριο τι θα κανω...

----------


## viviann

Αχ βρε κοριτσακι μου...ολα σε σενα πια?? Τιποτα δε θα ναι!! Κανενας ψιλοερεθισμος το πολυ... Μην αγχωνεσαι κ γι-αυτο τωρα...σιγα το πραγμα! Πολυ απο μας μπορει να το εχουμε αλλα να μη το χουμε δει!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ναι Βιβιαν μου μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι...ουφ τι να πω ποια πραγματικα εκει που πηγα να τα βαλω τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα σημερα με τον ψυχιατρο κτλπ, παλι κατι γινεται και χαλανε ολα...Λες και ο οργανισμος μου το κανει επιτηδες για να μην ηρεμησω ποτε..
Τωρα καθομαι και σκεφτομαι αν ειναι καρκινος κτλπ και αν ο καρκινος μπορει να αλλαξει θεση και να εξαφανιστει και μετα να ξαναεμφανιστει... Τρελα πραγματα δηλαδη...

----------


## viviann

Ο χριστος κ η παναγια! Τι ειναι αυτα βρε κοριτσακι μου που λες! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να στμβει κατι τετοιο...για ονομα του θεου! Σε τετοια ηλικια κ μαλιστα καρκινο που μεταφερεται δεν εχω ξανακουσει! Γτ παιδευεις ετσι το μυαλουδακι σου??

----------


## θεανω

Δεν ξερω κοριτσακι μου δεν το θελω...Αληθεια... Παντως μπηκα στο google και πατησα φωτογραγιες για καρκινο στοματος και καποιες ειναι ιδιες με αυτο που εχω... Ευτυχως δεν γραφει καπου οτι αυτα τα σημαδακια μεταφερονται...χιχιχιχ...
Η λογικη μου παντως λεει πως δεν ειναι κατι, αλλα μετα παλι σκεφτομαι πως δεν δαγκωθηκα πουθενα οποτε δεν ειναι αυτο καποια πληγη... Τι να πω... Αυριο θα παω η σε οδοντιατρο η σε στοματολογο για να ησυχασω... 
Τωρα σκεφτομαι και το αλλο...Μηπως εχω κονδυλωματα και εχω αυτους τους τυπους που ενοχοποιουνται για καρκινο του στοματος... :Frown:  
Τα χαπακια παντως τελικα σιγουρα θα τα παρω αυριο... Πλεον εχω πειστει 100 τοις εκατο οτι τα χρειαζομαι... :Smile: 
Καταρχην και κατι να εχω τωρα η στο μελλον, ειναι δυνατον να το αντιμετωπισω με πανικο και ετσι οπως κανω? Πρεπει να ειμαι δυνατη και να μην φερνω την καταστροφη...

----------


## viviann

Ετσι ακριβως!! Παρτα μεχρι να ηρεμησεις!! Ειναι κριμα να καθεσαι να σκας τον εαυτουλι σου!! Δν θα χουν καν σχεση με το δικο σου θεμα!!! Σταματα να ψαχνεις απαντησεις στο google. Τιποτα δε θα χεις ουτε κ προκειται ποτε να αποκτησεις!!

----------


## θεανω

Απο το google την εχω πατησει απειρες φορες...Και ενω ειχα σταματησει να μπαινω, παλι τελευταια ξαναξεκινησα...Και τα βαζω με τον εαυτο μου που δεν ειμαι ικανη ουτε αυτο να μην κανω...Δεν εχω την δυναμη να κρατηθω...Εκεινη την ωρα που θα με ποιασει η αναγκη να μπω να τσεκαρω το συμπτωμα μου, αντι να κρατηθω και να σταματησω εγω μπαινω με αποτελεσμα μια απο τα ιδια... Με βαρεθηκα αληθεια... :Frown:  Δεν αναγνωριζω πλεον τον εαυτο μου... Κουρασα και εσας, κουρασα εμενα, κουρασα και τους δικους μου (καλα αυτοι το διασκεδαζουν και λιγο με αυτα τα πετυχημενα που λεω, αλλα εννοειται πως κατα βαση στενοχωριουνται)... Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον τα φαρμακα να βοηθησουν οντως...

----------


## tzef

Καλημερα Θεανω εγω τον Ιουνιο πηγα 3 φορες σε στοματολογο σε γνωστη κλινικη στο μαρουσι εχει μια πολυ καλη γιατρο την μοναδικη στην κλινικη,μου ειχε πει να παω εκει η οδοντιατρος μου πληρωσα 60 ευρω αλλα και τις 3 φορες που πηγα.Μην φοβασαι παντως μπορει να ειναι καποιο αγγειο ο καρκινος στο στομα ειναι πιο πολυ σε ασπρο χρωμα η μαμα μου ειχε στη γλωσσα μια υποψια της κανανε βιοψια και δεν ηταν κατι αγγειωμα της ειπαν κατι τετοιο δεν θυμαμαι.Το κακο που κανουμε εμεις ειναι οτι τα παρατηρουμε ολα,ολος ο κοσμος μπορει να βγαζει στο στομα του και δεν τα προσεχει.
Εχω ειχα βγαλει κατι ασπρα σημαδια στα χειλη και μετα σαν ελκος μου εδωσε κορτιζονη και περασε σε μια εβδομαδα αλλα καλυτερα σε στοματολογο να σε καθησυχασει.

----------


## θεανω

Tzef καλημερα! Θες να μου στειλεις πμ.με πληροφοριες για την κλινικη κτλπ? Επισης λες αμα παρω σημερα τηλ, υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω ραντεβου? 
Εχεις δικιο οτι εμεις τα παρατηρουμε ολα και δινουμε ισως περισσοτερη σημασια απο οτι χρειαζεται, αλλα και αυτο πως να το αγνοησω? Ειναι ενα καταμαυρο σημαδι μεσα στο στομα μου... :Frown:

----------


## viviann

Kαλημέρα σας!! Θεανάκι μου είναι ένα κατάμαυρο σημάδι σα τελεία...δεν είναι δα και τόσο σοβαρό!!! Μην τρελαίνεσαι χαζούλα μου, αν όλοι βγάζαμε έτσι ασθένειες, δε θα είχε απομείνει κανείς μας!!! Εγώ χθες που λές το βράδυ...έβλεπα όνειρπ οτι κάποιος με πατούσε με δίναμε κατω απο το δεξί στήθος και ξύπνησα και είχα όντως μυικό πόνο εκεί...προς στιγμήν πάλι πήγα να μπω στο τρυπάκι του να τρομάξω αλλά προτίμησα να αλλάξω πλευρό και κοιμήθηκα στο δευτερόλεπτο!!!  :Big Grin:  το πρωι και ενώ ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω στη δουλειά...να σου αυτό που μου κόβει (καα καλά) την αναπνοή...σε πληροφορώ άρχισα να τραγουδάω και να παίζω με το σκυλάκι μου κ όλα ήταν τέλεια!!!! Sε πληροφορώ οτι κ εγώ ακόμα κάτι ψιλά τα έχω αλλά 5 γιατροί εκ των οποίων οι 2 απο τους καλύτερους καρδιολόγους μου διαβεβαίωσαν οτι απο παθολογία είμαι μια χαρά απλώς στις διακοπές μου τρόμαξα πολύ και ενώ είχα πιεσμένη χρονιά, εκεί που πήγα να χαλαρώσω έφτιαχνα ιστορίες τρόμου με το μυαλό μου και τα έκανα σκατά. Ξερεις με τι σκεψεις ξυπνούσα το πρωί στο νησί που πήγα διακοπές?? Οτι το περιφερειακο ιατρειο ακριβώς απέναντι μου...σιγά να μην έχει απινιδωτή. Είχα φτάσει στα όρια της τρέλας...απο το μεσημέρι και μετά αναπτερωνόταν λίγο το ηθικό μου. Ακόμα και τώρα που στα λέω και τα κοροιδεύω έχω πόσο στο δεξιο στήθος,κατω απο τη μασχάλη αλλά δεν παραδίνομαι στην σκέψη του...χαζευω στην τηλεόραση, κάνω τη δουλειά μου, τρέχω απο δω...απο κεί και να πάει στα κομμάτια αυτό!!!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου εσυ φαινεται πως εχεις γλιτωσει οριστικα απο αυτο το μαρτυριο, αφου καταφενεις και αγνοεις και τα συμπτωματα εισαι τελεια! Μπραβο κοριτσακι μου γλυκο χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για εσενα...
Εγω πριν λιγο σηκωθηκα απο το κρεβατι και κοιταξα στον καθρεφτη το σημαδακι και εχει εξαφανιστει...Περιεργα πραγματα...Την επομενη φορα που θα το βγαλω πρεπει να παω αμεσως σε στοματολογο να το δει να μου πει τι ειναι...

----------


## Stavros

> Ο στοματικός καρκίνος εμφανίζεται συνήθως σαν ένα ανώδυνο έλκος (πληγή) στην αρχή, που δεν κλείνει με την πάροδο του χρόνου, αντίθετα μεγαλώνει δημιουργώντας προβλήματα στη μάσηση, την ομιλία ή την κατάποση. Μπορεί να εμφανιστεί και σαν μια λευκή πλάκα ή μια κόκκινη περιοχή.


Καλημέρα στο κορίτσια,τι κάνετε???Εξαφανίστηκε το σημάδι???
Ο Καρκίνος του στόματος ποτέ δεν εξαφανίζεται!!Τυχερούλα!
Σταδιακά εμφανίζεται στον βλενογγόνο σαν άσπρη ή ερυθρή βλάβη και χειροτερεύει με την πάροδο του χρόνου.
Ευκαιρία να επιστρέψουμε στην Καρδιά τώρα!!Χα χα!!!

----------


## viviann

Σταύρο βαλτός είσαι κι εσύ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Να δεις που κι εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις, δε λέω οτι δε φοβάμαι αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν τη μέρα πριν τον καρδιολόγο να 'μαι του θανατά και ξαφνικά μετά τον καρδιολόγο ω του θαύματος να μην έχω ουτε τα μισά απο τα συμπτώματα και στην ένταση που τα είχα;; Εεεε; Εγώ θα χάρω όταν όλοι μας απο δω μέσα το ξεπεράσουμε και ζούμε τη ζωή μας, όχι κατι υπερβολικό, απλώς τη ζωή που έχει ο καθένας όπως τη θέλει!! Είναι δύσκολο πράγμα να παλεύεις με το μυαλό σου!!!

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα Σταυρο μου! Βασικα τωρα το ξανακοιταξα με πιο καλο φως, δεν εχει φυγει τελειως απλα εχει αλλαξει χρωμα απο μαυρο εγινε κοκκινο και τωρα φαινεται σαν πληγη...Τι να πω...Δεν παω σημερα στον γιατρο θα περιμενω μηπως ξαναβγει ετσι οπως ηταν μαυρο και θα παω τοτε αμα ειναι...
Η καρδια ειναι σταθερη αξια και χθες με αυτο που εβγαλα παλι τη σκεφτομουν την γλυκια μου!!! Χιχ δεν την εγκαταλειπω ποτε...
Σε λιγο θα παω για το τεστ κοπωσεως... Και εχω αγχωθει πολυ...

----------


## Stavros

> Σταύρο βαλτός είσαι κι εσύ??  Να δεις που κι εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις, δε λέω οτι δε φοβάμαι αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν τη μέρα πριν τον καρδιολόγο να 'μαι του θανατά και ξαφνικά μετά τον καρδιολόγο ω του θαύματος να μην έχω ουτε τα μισά απο τα συμπτώματα και στην ένταση που τα είχα;; Εεεε; Εγώ θα χάρω όταν όλοι μας απο δω μέσα το ξεπεράσουμε και ζούμε τη ζωή μας, όχι κατι υπερβολικό, απλώς τη ζωή που έχει ο καθένας όπως τη θέλει!! Είναι δύσκολο πράγμα να παλεύεις με το μυαλό σου!!!


Οι σφυγμοί της Θεναούς είναι όντως υψηλοί.Είναι αφύσικο στον ύπνο σου να ξεπερνάς τους 100 παλμούς.
Αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι μια αβλαβής κατάσταση.
Αλλά ο άλλος όταν νιώθει τέτοια έντονη ταχυπαλμία,δεν μπορεί να ησυχάσει...
Χρειάζεται έναν γιατρό ο οποίος θα αφιερώσει περισσότερο χρόνο να της μιλήσει σε σχέση με τους άλλους.
Αλλά ο Καρδιολόγος δεν είναι Ψυχίατρος και δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό.Γι'αυτό την ξεπετάνε.

----------


## viviann

γιατι αγχώθηκες??/ σιγά τη διαδικασια!!!

----------


## madiwasp

καλημέρα και από μένα νεράιδες και παλικάρια μου!!! Θεανούλα μου πώς είσαι σήμερα? μην τρελαίνεσαι ρε χαζό...ο Σταύρος έχει δικιο...το είχα ψαξει κι εγώ πολύ το θέμα...ο καρκινος δεν εμφανίζεται με μια μαυρη τελεια!!!
να σε πληροφορήσω οτι εγω στο κατω χείλος είχα κατι πολύ σκουρες κιλίδες και της πρόσεξα πριν μια 3 ετία περίπου...εννοείται οτι πέθανα απο την αγωνία μου...πηγα λοιπον στον οδοντιατρο μου και μου κάνει....''καλά τώρα τα είδες αυτά? τα είχες πάντα και τα απέκτησες απο το κάπνισμα...καλοήθης μελαγχρωση'' ή κάτι τέτοιο μου είπε οτι ήταν..και ήταν απο τη μέσα πλευρά του χείλους..στη βλεννογόνο δηλαδη...και τώρα μετά από αποχή σχεδόν 2 χρόνων απο το κάπνισμα τα εχω ακομη απλα δεν είναι τόσο μαυρα...

----------


## Stavros

Θεανώ τι ώρα έχεις το Test Kοπώσεως??

----------


## viviann

Σταύρο συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λές αλλά δεν νομίζω τόση αδιαφορία πια...να μην έδιναν καν σημασία κατα την εξέταση της...είπαμε οκ είναι μικρή και είναι δύσκολο να έχει θέμα με την καρδιά της το όποιο φυσικά δεν είναι γενετήσιο αλλά είναι ένας άνθρωπος που απο το φόβο του έχει χαλάσει την ποιότητα της ζωής του...δεν μπορεί ο καθένας απλά να την ξεπετάει γτ απλώς θα πάρει τα χρήματα και οκ αστην να πληρώνει. Πρέπει να τη βοηθήσει περισσότερο πρώτα κάποιος καλός καρδιολόγος που θα την καθησυχάσει και θα της λύσει κάθε απορία και μετα να κάνει δουλεία με τον ψυχίατρο!! Επίσης, όλοι μας θα έχουμε ξεπεράσει τους 100 σφυγμούς στον ύπνο μας και μάλιστα με τον πιο απλό τρόπο...βλέποντας ένα εφιάλτη!!!

----------


## Stavros

Ναι εννοείται αλλά ο Καρδιολόγος βλέπει πως δεν έχει τίποτα και δεν μπαίνει στην διαδικασία να πει πολλά λόγια...!Αυτή είναι η μαλακία!!
Εντωμεταξύ λόγω Ταχυκαρδίας φοβάμαι μήπως δεν το ολοκληρώσει το Test κοπώσεως αλλά ελπίζω να το ολοκληρώσει!

Γι'αυτό κι εγώ είπα να πάει σε έναν ακόμα Καρδιολόγο αλλά ξέρεις τι φοβάμαι???
Μόλις ηρεμήσει με την καρδιά θα μεταπηδήσει σε άλλη ασθένεια!Εδώ ήδη μεταπήδησε σε άλλη ασθένεια παραλλήλως με την Καρδιά!!





> Επίσης, όλοι μας θα έχουμε ξεπεράσει τους 100 σφυγμούς στον ύπνο μας και μάλιστα με τον πιο απλό τρόπο...βλέποντας ένα εφιάλτη!!!


Χαλαρά με Εφιάλτη πιάνεις 150..Αλλά θα σου πει η Θεανώ πως αυτό το έχει σε Καθημερινή βάση και ανεξαρτήτως των ονείρων...
Περιμένουμε το Test Κοπώσεως να δούμε τι θα μας πει!!!!!

----------


## viviann

Ναι ρε γαμώτο...γτ έτσι;; Εγώ τλχ πήγα σε καρδιολόγο που πραγματικά μιλουσε περισσότερο απο μένα...μου απαντούσε και σε πράγματα που ακόμα δεν τα είχα αντιληφθεί εγώ ως απορίες. Μου είπε όσο οξύ να αισθάνομαι και να με τρομάζει κάτι, να λέω οτι είμαι καλά και να ζώ τη ζώη μου, καθώς επίσης να μη δίνω τόση πολύ σημασία σε όλα. Ειχε δίκαιο! Έτσι σταμάτησα εγώ τη φοβία μου με την καρδιά & ήλπιζα αν έβρισκε έναν τέτοιο ιατρό αν ηρεμούσε αλλά πλέον νομίζω κι εγώ οτι θα βρίσκει κάτι άλλο να τυραννιέται...

----------


## zugaki

όλα μια χαρα θα πανε! Και το τεστ κοπωσεως θα ειναι μια χαρα και θα ηρεμησει!!!

----------


## Stavros

Vivian το βασικό είναι να μην μπλέξει με Καρκινοφοβία γιατί εκεί το πεδίο είναι τεράστιο και δεν θα βγάζει άκρη με τίποτα...
Πρέπει να την πιάσουν οπωσδήποτε τα φάρμακα και να της μειώσουν το Άγχος...
Από ότι είπε και η ίδια,και ο πατέρας της συμφώνησε να τα πάρει.Για να δούμε...

----------


## viviann

πφφφφ, μακάρι να ξεκινήσει την αγωγή και να ηρεμησει!!! Να δουμε πως πήγε και το τεστ κοπώσεως...

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια τα νευρα μου...Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχω παθει κσι μπερδευω τα ραντεβου (και με τον ψυχιατρο πηγα να το παθω)...Τεσπα, απο οτι καταλαβατε εκανα λαθος, και το ραντεβου ηταν για χθες...Τσαμπα κουβαληθηκα μεχρι εκει...Και εκλεισα για αυριο στις 12μιση... 
Συμφωνα παντως με το χολντερ, δεν ανεβασα σφυγμους μονο μια φορα μεσα στη νυχτα (για να αποδοθει η ταχυκαρδια σε εφιαλτη ας πουμε)...Στο χαρτι γραφει ολες τις ωρες στην αριστερη μερια (το παει ωρα με ωρα)...στις επομενες στηλες γραφει τους λιγοτερους παλμους που εποιασες μεσα στην ωρα, τον μεσο ορο των παμλων που ειχες καθως και τους περισσοτερους παλμους...
Λοιπον εγω κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου ειχα περιπου 70 με 80 σφυγμους μεσο ορο αλλα εφταναν καθε ωρα και 120, 130, 100 ,110 κτλπ...Δεν ανεβηκαν δηλαδη μονο μια φορα :Frown:  
Τι να πω εκτος και αν εβλεπα καθε ωρα και απο εναν εφιαλτη...Ο καρδιολογος παντως δεν μου ειπε τιποτα...

----------


## θεανω

Μαντυ μου οσον αφορα το σημαδακι στο στομα, το εγραψα και πριν μειωθηκε παρα πολυ και απο μαυρο εγινε κοκκινο σαν πληγουλα... Οποτε δεν εχει νοημα να παω τωρα σε γιατρο...Αμα μου ξαναβγει θα παω τοτε να μου πει τι ειναι...
Κατα τα αλλα η διαθεση σημερα σκατα :Frown:  Δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου...με εποιασαν και τα νευρα μου που εχασα χθες το ραντεβου...Και καθομαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα μεχρι να παω παλι αυριο να κανω το τεστ!

----------


## viviann

Τι να πω ρε κοριτσακι μουουου...τι ατυχια κ αυτη ρε γμτ...πφφφ το holder γτ το ειχες βαλει του??

----------


## Stavros

> περιπου 70 με 80 σφυγμους μεσο ορο


Aυτό μου ακούγεται φυσιολογικό.Αυτό που ανέβαιναν οι σφυγμοί μάλλον θα ήταν από Έκτακτες...
Πάντως διάβασα ότι παίζουν αυξομειώσεις ανάλογα με το αν είσαι σε φάση RΕΜ ή non-REM στον ύπνο...
Φαντάσου από το άγχος σου έχει επηρεαστεί και η μνήμη και ξεχνάς συνέχεια!!
Χαλάρωσε για αρχή..Κατά βάθος κατανοείς πως δεν έχεις κάτι το παθολογικό με την καρδιά σου...
Τα φάρμακα τα ξεκίνησες ή όχι?

----------


## θεανω

Ναι χαχχαχα τα χω ολα, εχω και αμνησια και ξεχναω τα ραντεβου μου... :Frown:  Τεσπα για μια ημερα θα κανω υπομονη δεν εγινε και κατι...
Το χολντερ εγω το ζητησα και το εβαλα...Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζοταν, αλλς εγω επεμενα και συμφωνησε μετα και μου το εβαλε... Αλλα πραγματικα σου λεω δεν μου εδωσε καμια σημασια...Και οταν πηγα να παρω τα αποτελεσματα και γενικα ...Θεωρειται παρα πολυ καλος γιατρος και ειναι αρκετα γνωστος, αλλα εμενα δεν μου αρεσε που δεν ασχοληθηκε και ιδιαιτερα μαζι μου...Εσυ εισαι τυχερη που πηγες σε καποιον και αφιερωσε τοσο χρονο να σου εξηγησει πραγματα κτλπ...
Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο...Αυριο που θα παω για το τεστ πρεπει να παρω μαζι μου και τις υπολοιπες εξετασεις μου? Ξερει κανεις? :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο ναι αλλα αυτος μου ειπε πως δεν εκανα καμια εκτακτη και γενικα δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα παθολογικο απο το χολντερ, παρα μονο συχνα διαστηματα φλεβοκομβικης ταχυκαρδιας... Οποτε δεν οφειλεται σε αυτο η ταχυκαρδια...
Δυστυχως εγω ακομα πιστευω πως εχω κατι στην καρδια (τα ειπαμε μυοκαρδιτιδα κτλπ) ακομα φυσικα και δεν μου εχει περασει ο φοβος...
Το φαρμακο θα τα παρω σε λιγο που θα φαω, γιατι μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος καλυτερα να τρωω πρωτα κατι...

----------


## Stavros

*Tέλεια!Αρα ήταν απλά αλλαγή της Καρδιακής Συχνότητας.
Πρώτος κανόνας...Δεν ψάχνεις πληροφορίες στο Google από Ελληνικά Sites!Μόνο από Usa οι πληροφορίες.
Είναι λίγα τα Ελληνικά και οι πληροφορίες δεν είναι αναλυτικές!
Στην παρακάτω εικόνα,υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις σχετικά με τις αλλαγές του καρδιακού σου ρυθμού κατά τον ύπνο σου!
Νομίζω πως το κείμενο είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ... ανακουφιστικό!
Αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις που να ψάξεις....Να γιατί και ο Καρδιολόγος σου προσπέρασε το Holter σαν φυσιολογικό...
Διοτί απλά ήταν φυσιολογικό!Κάτι ήξερε παραπάνω τελικά...
*
http://s14.postimg.org/lzi0qm1bl/rem.jpg

----------


## viviann

Καρδιολογος δε θα σου κανει το τεστ κοπωσεως? Αν ναι λογικα θα πρεπει να τις εχεις για να καταλαβει ο ανθρωπος τι παιζει!!!

----------


## JimZe

Καλά το ότι ξέχασες ένα ραντεβού δε σημαίνει τίποτα... Και εγώ τα ξεχνάω για αυτό βάζω το γιατρό να μου τα σημειώνει σε χαρτάκια να τα έχω :Stick Out Tongue: ... Θεανώ τίποτα δεν έχεις, τόσες εξετάσεις θα είχαν δείξει κάτι... 

Εγώ χθες είχα κάτσει μια ώρα και διάβαζα ένα αντίστοιχο παλαιότερο thread 'άγχος/φοβίες' με αναφορές από πάάρα πολλά άτομα. Αν έπαιρνες τα κείμενα όλων μας και τα έβαζες δίπλα δίπλα όλοι περιγράφουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα! Ίδιες ιστορίες, ίδια συμπτώματα, ίδιες σκέψεις ίδια βιώματα, απίθανο! Έχουμε κάνει τους καρδιολόγους πλούσιους με αυτά που διάβαζα, και δυστυχώς πολλοί άνθρωποι είχαν/έχουν και πιο βαριά συμπτώματα π.χ πολλές έκτακτες μεσα στην ημέρα, εμείς με το τίποτα και τρωγόμαστε με τα ρούχα μας. Στάθηκα πολύ σε σχόλια ανθρώπων με πολλές επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς που όλοι τους έλεγαν δεν είχαν τίποτα και ότι το άγχος ευθύνεται για όλα. Εγώ έχω πειστεί κατά 95%, από χθες αφού είδα και χαλαρωτικά βιντεάκια (καθείστε 10-20 λεπτά την ημέρα και δείτε, πραγματικά βοηθάνε) και έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ... Οι πόνοι έχουν φύγει αλλά το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο δε λέει να με αποχωριστεί, το πιο επίμονο για μένα σύμπτωμα από τόσο συσσωρευμένο άγχος! 

Πηγαίνετε σε παρκάκια, δάση, στη θάλασσα πάρτε βαθιές αναπνοές και σιγά σιγά μόνο του το μυαλό θα αρχίσει να επανέρχεται διώχνοντας τις κακές σκέψεις, η φύση είναι φάρμακο και όπως έλεγε και ο Ιπποκράτης: _η τροφή σου να είναι το φαρμακό σου, και το φαρμακό σου να είναι η τροφή σου_. Μακριά από πολλά γλυκά, καφεινες, να τρως περισσότερα φρούτα και ξηρούς καρπούν που αποτοξινώνουν και περιέχουν πολύτιμες θρεπτικές ουσίες που χαλαρώνουν τα νεύρα και στην αποβολή του άγχους! 

Βρες κάτι να ασχολείσαι, μη κάθεσαι όλη μερα σπίτι στο ιντερνετ. Βγάλε τα σκυλιά, ξεκίνα να μάθεις κάτι καινούργιο. Εγώ π.χ όταν διαβάζω για τη διπλωματική τα ξεχνάω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Πολλές φορές οι πιο πολύπλοκες λύσεις είναι και οι πιο απλές και βρίσκονται μπροστά στα μάτια μας αλλά εμείς εθελοτυφλούμε και διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα... Χαλαρά παιδά χαλαρά! Εφόσον είμαστε τσεκ από παθολόγους ηρεμία!

----------


## viviann

JimZe εχεις απολυτο δικαιο!!

----------


## zugaki

> Καλά το ότι ξέχασες ένα ραντεβού δε σημαίνει τίποτα... Και εγώ τα ξεχνάω για αυτό βάζω το γιατρό να μου τα σημειώνει σε χαρτάκια να έχω... Θεανώ τίποτα δεν έχεις, τόσες εξετάσεις θα είχαν δείξει κάτι... 
> 
> Εγώ χθες είχα κάτσει μια ώρα και διάβαζα ένα αντίστοιχο παλαιότερο thread 'άγχος/φοβίες' με αναφορές από πάάρα πολλά άτομα. Αν έπαιρνες τα κείμενα όλων μας και τα έβαζες δίπλα δίπλα όλοι περιγράφουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα! Ίδιες ιστορίες, ίδια συμπτώματα, ίδιες σκέψεις ίδια βιώματα, απίθανο! Έχουμε κάνει τους καρδιολόγους πλούσιους με αυτά που διάβαζα, και δυστυχώς πολλοί άνθρωποι είχαν/έχουν και πιο βαριά συμπτώματα π.χ πολλές έκτακτες μεσα στην ημέρα, εμείς με το τίποτα και τρωγόμαστε με τα ρούχα μας. Στάθηκα πολύ σε σχόλια ανθρώπων με πολλές επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς που όλοι τους έλεγαν δεν είχαν τίποτα και ότι το άγχος ευθύνεται για όλα. Εγώ έχω πειστεί κατά 95%, από χθες αφού είδα και χαλαρωτικά βιντεάκια (καθείστε 10-20 λεπτά την ημέρα και δείτε, πραγματικά βοηθάνε) και έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ... Οι πόνοι έχουν φύγει αλλά το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο δε λέει να με αποχωριστεί, το πιο επίμονο για μένα σύμπτωμα από τόσο συσσωρευμένο άγχος! 
> 
> Πηγαίνετε σε παρκάκια, δάση, στη θάλασσα πάρτε βαθιές αναπνοές και σιγά σιγά μόνο του το μυαλό θα αρχίσει να επανέρχεται διώχνοντας τις κακές σκέψεις, η φύση είναι φάρμακο και όπως έλεγε και ο Ιπποκράτης: _η τροφή σου να είναι το φαρμακό σου, και το φαρμακό σου να είναι η τροφή σου_. Μακριά από πολλά γλυκά, καφεινες, να τρως περισσότερα φρούτα και ξηρούς καρπούν που αποτοξινώνουν και περιέχουν πολύτιμες θρεπτικές ουσίες που χαλαρώνουν τα νεύρα και στην αποβολή του άγχους! 
> 
> Βρες κάτι να ασχολείσαι, μη κάθεσαι όλη μερα σπίτι στο ιντερνετ. Βγάλε τα σκυλιά, ξεκίνα να μάθεις κάτι καινούργιο. Εγώ π.χ όταν διαβάζω για τη διπλωματική τα ξεχνάω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Πολλές φορές οι πιο πολύπλοκες λύσεις είναι και οι πιο απλές και βρίσκονται μπροστά στα μάτια μας αλλά εμείς εθελοτυφλούμε και διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα... Χαλαρά παιδά χαλαρά! Εφόσον είμαστε τσεκ από παθολόγους ηρεμία!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!! Αντι να εκτιμούμε που έχουμε την υγεία μας καθόμαστε και μιζεριάζουμε! Το βιντεακι πολυ ωραιο με φανταστικες εικονες...

----------


## θεανω

Ε ναι λογικα καρδιολογος θα μου το κανει...Επρεπε να ρωτησω σημερα αμα χρειαζονται οι υπολοιπες εξετασεις, αλλα ενταξει σιγα δεν θα μου κανει κοπο και να τις παρω ετσι και αλλιως μαζι...
Jimze, λες και το ηξερες απο το παρκο γυρισα μολις ειχα παει βολτα τα σκυλακια... Για αυτο αργησα κιολας να απαντησω...Κοιτα σου ειπα και χθες πως καλα ολα αυτα και εννοειται κανεις παρα πολυ καλα που τα ψαχνεις...Δεν αμφιβαλω οτι βοηθανε κιολας καθολου, απλα δεν ειναι ολες οι περιπτωσεις ιδιες...Εμενα φανταζομαι για να μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος πως χωρις φαρμακα δεν θα γινω καλα, κατι θα ξερει...Τι να πω...Ελπιζω να εκανε καλα που μου τα εγραψε και εγω με τη σειρα μου που τα ξεκινησα...
Σταυρο μου εγω πρωτη φορα ακουω τευοιους σφυγμους στον υπνο...Ακομα και το αρθρο (σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο και το βαζεις) δεν μου λεει κατι :Frown:  Οκ μπορει να ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι αλλα να πηγαινουν τοσο πολλοι?Εγω οσα ατομα ξερω που εχουν βαλει χολντερ, ειχαν μεσο ορο στον υπνο 60 παλμους περιπου και δεν μου ειχε αναφερει κανενας οτι του εφτασαν ας πουμε μεχρι 130 :Frown:

----------


## θεανω

Jimze επισης εχεις δικιο πως αν εκανα κατι ισως μου περνουσαν τα συμπτωματα :Smile:  Το θεμα ειναι ομως πως δεν εχω ορεξη να κανω πραγματα λογω αυτων των συμπτωματων..Οποτε ολο αυτο ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος απο τον οποιο δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω ευκολα...

----------


## dcat

Καταρχήν οι τιμές που γράφουν στο χόλτερ είναι στιγμιαίες, οι μέγιστες, οι ελάχιστες και ο μέσος όρος, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έκανες όλη την ώρα ταχυκαρδία μπορεί κανά 2χτύποι να ξέφυγαν εκείνες τις στιγμές, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος άγχους για αυτό. Επίσης αυτό με τις πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ είναι όντως παγίδα αλλά αυτό μόνο όταν χάνουμε την κριτική μας σκέψη, ψυχραιμία χρειάζεται κάνουμε όποιες εξετάσεις χρειάζεται και βλέπουμε τι έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε είτε οργανικό είτε ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, όλα για τους ανθρώπους είναι και καλά και δυστυχώς τα κακά.

----------


## θεανω

Τεσπα ο μπαμπας μου καλα μου τα λεει...οτι μπερδευω τους ρολους και το παιζω γιατρος ενω δεν ειμαι...αχχαχα θιγεται κιολας ο doctor :Smile:  Και μου λεει επισης πως αμα το εχω τοσο πολυ και τα ξερω ολα, να ξαναδωσω πανελληνιες και να περασω ιατρικη...Και με τοσο "μελετη" που χω ριξει σε ολες τις αρεωστιες θα τελειωσω στην ωρα μου τη σχολη και θα παρω και υποτροφια...χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## zugaki

> Τεσπα ο μπαμπας μου καλα μου τα λεει...οτι μπερδευω τους ρολους και το παιζω γιατρος ενω δεν ειμαι...αχχαχα θιγεται κιολας ο doctor Και μου λεει επισης πως αμα το εχω τοσο πολυ και τα ξερω ολα, να ξαναδωσω πανελληνιες και να περασω ιατρικη...Και με τοσο "μελετη" που χω ριξει σε ολες τις αρεωστιες θα τελειωσω στην ωρα μου τη σχολη και θα παρω και υποτροφια...χεχεχεχεχε


Χαχα πολυ σωστα σου λεει!!! Εισαι μια χαρουλα, πιστεψε το!

----------


## θεανω

Θα προσπαθησω!!! :Smile:

----------


## JimZe

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω βίντεο, δείτε το περιγράφει πολλά από όσα βιώνουμε... Και η Συνατσάκη λοιπόν έχει περάσει την ίδια κατάσταση  :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsC5lLWiBpA

----------


## Stavros

Kάτσε γιατί εδώ έχουμε θέμα!




> Your heart rate and breathing are freed to vary widely and unpredictably and may even *exceed waking norms.*There is no "normal" heart rate in REM sleep.


Οι χτύποι στον ύπνο μπορούν να περάσουν και τους χτύπους που έχουμε ξύπνιοι (exceed waking norms)!Δεν υπάρχει Normal Heart Rate στον ύπνο!Αυτό σημαίνει πως η μάνα σου μπορεί να Peakάρει στις 80 και εσύ στις 130!
Kανένας άνθρωπος δεν έχει τους ίδιους χτύπους με τον άλλον.Ο Πατέρας μου πχ έχει μέσο όρο 62-63 και εγώ 85.Όχι στον ύπνο.Κανονικά.Ξύπνιοι.
Αντιστοίχως το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει στον ύπνο.Εμένα μπορεί να μου κάνει Peak στην REM φάση 110 και εσένα 130.
Κάθεσαι και συγκρίνεις διαφορετικών ανθρώπων Holter?Λάθος αυτό.
Πάρε το Holter μαζί σου και πήγαινε σε ένα Καρδιολόγο απλά για να σου το εξηγήσει!Δεν χρειάζεται πάλι Holter να κάνεις!
Απλά θα κάνεις μία επίσκεψη για να σου εξηγήσει!Και ξέσκισε τον στις ερωτήσεις.
Εγώ εδώ θα είμαι και θα περιμένω.Αν δεν σου πει,πως η διαφοροποίηση αυτή οφείλεται στις φάσεις του ύπνου Rem & Non-Rem,να μη με λένε Σταύρο!

----------


## viviann

Θεανάκι μου, την πρώτη φορά που έκανα υπέρηχο είχα κι εγώ ταχυκαρδίες και μάλιστα εκείνη τη μέρα νόμιζα οτι θα λιποθυμούσα κιόλας...δεν συνάδουν αυτά τα δύο!!! δεν τρελάθηκα όμως! και τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή που σου μιλάω έχω ταχυκαρδία & με έπιασε & το σφίξιμο και όλα αλλάαααα...δεν πτοούμαι!! Τώρα μόλις μου είπε και το αφεντικό μου οτι έχει κι αυτός ένα πόνο στο στήθος και μάλιστα μου το έχει ξαναπεί,,,φαντάσου οτι είναι και γιατρός κ δουλεύει μέσα σε νοσοκομείο κι έτσι σαν εμάς δεν κανει!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tzef

Θεναω ημουν δουλεια και δεν μπορουσα να σου απαντησω.Βασικα δεν μπορω να στειλω μηνυμα δεν ξερω γιατι.Στο Ιατρικο κεντρο ειναι η γιατρος και ειναι μια εκει και υπευθηνη στοματολογιας.Αμεσως μου εκλεισε γιατι αυτη η ειδικοτητα δεν εχει και τρελη δουλεια.Αν και ειδα στα μυνηματα οτι το στομα σου τελικα ειναι οκ.Τα χαπια τα ξεκινησες;

----------


## Stavros

http://s8.postimg.org/6r0og6245/theano.jpg

----------


## viviann

Εγώ νομίζω και τα 3 τινά μαζί θα την ηρεμήσουν!!!

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο μου θυροειδη δεν εχω ουτε αναιμια...μου εγραψε βεβαια η πνευμονολογος εξετασεις για να ξαναδω το σιδηρο, αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει απο απο εκει κατι...
Φαιοχρωμοκυτωμα το ειχα σκεφτει και εγω, αλλα μετα το ξεχασα...Χιχχ καλα που μου το θυμισες ομως για να το πω στον γιατρο οταν παω...Νομιζω πως ειναι και σοβαρη ασθενεια αρκετα, αν δεν το προλαβεις... 
Απο κει και περα, απο καποιο καθαρα καρδιολογικο προβλημα, δεν μπορει να υπαρξει φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια? Γιατι νομιζω πως ας πουμε πχ απο μυοκαρδιτιδα προκυπτει κατι τετοιο...
Πσον αφορα αυτο που λες για το χολντερ, οκ εχεις δικιο αλλα οι 85 σφυγμοι μεσο ορο την ημερα δεν ειναι πολλοι ετσι και αλλιως? :Frown: 
Ασε τον υπνο που το δεχομαι αυτο που λες, αλλα μου φαινονται και εκει παρα πολλοι...
Tzef, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, κοιτα μου ειχε ξαναβγει και εφυγε και τωρα παλι το ιδιο, οποτε δεν αποκλειεται να ξαναεμφανιστει... Οποτε αν τυχον ξαναβγει θα παω να μου ριξουν μια ματια...
Βιβιαν μου το σταδιο στο οποιο βρισκεσαι ειναι το πιο σημαντικο και αφου τα πας καλα σε αυτο πιστευω οως θα τα ξεπερασεις ολα...Δηλαδη αυτο στο οποιο ναι μεν εχεις σωματικα συμπτωματα, αλλα τα αγνοεις και δεν σε νοιαζει...μπραβο κοριτσακι μου!!!

----------


## Stavros

Για Φαιοχρωμοκύττωμα είναι απλό!Προκαλεί κατά 95% αυξημένη πίεση!Μέτρα την πίεση σου και πες μας!!Σπανίως είναι σοβαρό.Δηλαδή το Χειρουργείς και ξεμπερδεύεις!Είναι καλοήθες κατά 90%.
Αλλά θα είχες κι άλλα συμττώματα που δεν κολλάνε!Την πίεση στην έχουν μετρήσει σε κανά Καρδιολόγο που έχεις πάει?

----------


## θεανω

Την εχουν μετρησει...νομιζω στον καρδιολογο που πηγα ηταν 14 η μεγαλη και 9 η μικρη...Και σπιτι οσες φορες την εζω μετρησει διακυμενεται...Καποιες φορες ειναι 12 η μεγακη και 8 η μικρη, 10 η μεγαλη 6 η μικρη κλπ...

----------


## Stavros

> Την εχουν μετρησει...νομιζω στον καρδιολογο που πηγα ηταν 14 η μεγαλη και 9 η μικρη...Και σπιτι οσες φορες την εζω μετρησει διακυμενεται...Καποιες φορες ειναι 12 η μεγακη και 8 η μικρη, 10 η μεγαλη 6 η μικρη κλπ...


Δεν έχεις Φαιοχρωμοκύττωμα με τίποτα...!Δεν πιστεύω να στενοχωρήθηκες??

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα που δεν εχω? Οχι ενταξει, θα ζησω :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Χαχαχα δεν υπαρχετε!!! Μια χαρα θα ειναι το κοριτσι μας σε πολυ λιγο καιρο! Θα ηρεμησει κ θα της περασουνε ολα!!! Αρχισες την αγωγη???

----------


## θεανω

Δεν το πηρα το φαρμακο τελικα σημερα :Frown:  Γιατι εφαγα βιαστικα και πηγα μετα τα σκυκακια στο παρκο,γυρισα σπιτι καθησα λιγο και μετα πηγα στα jumbo με τη μαμα μου...Αλλα αυριο θα το ξεκινησω σιγουρα!!!Και ελπιζω να δω αποτελεσματα συντομα...Τουλαχιστον να ειμαι λιγο πιο ηρεμη και χαλαρη μεσα στις γιορτες...Εσυ πως εισαι κοριτσακι μου? :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Την παλευω!!  :Big Grin:  που και που μου εμφανιζεται κ μενα η τρελοπαρεα αλλα πιο ηπια...παω να ψιλοαγχωθω αλλα μετα λεω παλι "μην εισαι χαζηηη...αυτο θελουν!!" Κ απασχολουμαι με αλλα κ τα ξεχναω! Ειχα κ συζητηση σημερα στη δουλεια με μια κοπελα μεγαλυτερη απο μας που εζησε τα ιδια!! Πηγαινε σε πνευμονολογο με δυσπνοια (ταχα) κσι την εβγαζε υγιεστατη!! Μου λεει κ τωρα το παλευει για να τα προλαβεινει κ να μην υποτροπιαζει ασχημα!!

----------


## Stavros

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης - απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις για διακοπή/λήψη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.
Να σου θυμίσω πως αύριο το ραντεβού είναι στις 12.30!
Σχετικά με Μυοκαρδίτιδα κάνεις Γενική Αίματος,ΤΚΕ,CRP,CK-MB,Τροπονίνη και ξεμπερδεύεις και από κει.

Αν Ψήνεσαι να έχεις Φαιοχρωμοκύττωμα κάνε τις παραπάνω εξετάσεις....Θα αποκλείσουμε την Μυοκαρδίτιδα και θα συντηρήσουμε ένα ...μύθο Φαιοχρωμοκυττώματος!!
Αν πάλι ψήνεσαι να έχεις Μυοκαρδίτιδα τότε θα σου πως τι εξέταση να κάνεις για να αποκλείσεις 100% το Φαιοχρωμοκύττωμα!Άρα τι θα μείνει?Το Μυοκάρδιο!Χα χα!

Διάλεξε τι θέλεις να έχεις και όλα γίνονται! :Big Grin: 
Καληνύχτα Κορίτσια!!!

----------


## viviann

Καληνυχτα Σταυροοο! Λυση για ολα εχεις!!!

----------


## haniel

Γεια σας κοριτσια και αγορια..γεια σ θεανουλα,βιβιαν,τοπογραφε-παυλα-γεωπληροφορικε-παυλα-μασερ..γεια σε ολους με λιγα λογια..πηγα σημερα κγγω μια βολτιτσα απτον δικο μ γιατρο..για αρχη μ εειπε να παρω μια αντιβιωσουλα..που με ακουσε να βηχω σα γαιδουρι κ σε 4 μερουλες το ξανασυζηταμε..αν κ με τη δοσολογια θα αρχισω τα φαρμακα..πως ειστε?πως πανε τα κεφιαααάααααααα?

----------


## viviann

Γεια σου haniel!! Mπαινεις τις μεγαλες ωρε εσυ[email protected] ολοι καλα,παλευουμε ο καθενας με τα ψυχοσωματικουλια του αλλα δε γινεται κι αλλιως θα μου πεις!! Δυναμη και κουραγιο πανω απ'ολα...τωρα που θα το βρει ο καθενας δε ξερω!! Εσυ καλα???

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου σορυ που αργησα να απαντησω, αλλα ειχα παει σινεμα...Το ξερω οτι σας ελειψα, αλλα τι να κανω...Εχω και ενα γκομενο που πρεπει να βλεπω που και που...χιχιχ πλακα κανω (οχι για τον γκομενο, αλλα για το οτι σας ελειψα)...
Σταυρο ετσι και αλλιως το φαρμακο μου ειπε να το παιρνω μεσημερι μετα το φαι, οποτε για το τεστ κοπωσεως θα ειμαι καθαρη...Κοιτα επειδη παλι παιζει να μπερδεψω το ραντεβου και αφου ετσι και αλλιως το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω οταν ξυπναω ειναι να μπαινω στο φορουμ, δεν μου υπενθυμιζεις παλι το πρωι το ραντεβου μην το ξεχασω? :Smile: 
Λοιπον αυτην την περιοδο λεω να κανω focus στα της καρδιας οποτε λεω να μην ψαχτω για φαιοχρωμοκυττωμα... Αν αποκλειστει η καρδια παμε μετα και εκει...Παντως σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε ε :Smile:  
Βιβιαν μου ετσι σε θελω...Δυναμικη και αποφασιστικη να τα διωξεις τα σιχαμενα τα συμπτωματα μια και καλη...
Haniel, περαστικα ευχομαι να αναρωσεις γρηγορα :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Α Σταυρο, επειδη δεν μπορω την μονοτονια λεω παραλληλα με καρδια να χτυπησω και τιποτα αλλο...Που λες να παμε θα σου αρεσε κατι σε νευρολογικο ας πουμε? Φαιοχρωμοκυττωμα δεν ψηνομαι ακομα, θελω αυτο να το ερευνησω μονο του :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Kαλημέραααα σε όλους!!! Ελπίζω όλοι να ξυπνήσατε σήμερα με πολύ πιο ωραία διάθεση γτ στην δική μας περίπτωση η διάθεση και γενικά η ψυχολογία έχουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο!!!Εξάλλου εκτός απο 2-3 χαζοψυχοσωματικά που έχουμε όλοι...κατα τ'άλλα είμαστε μια χαρά κ φυσικά είναι ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ...έρχεται Σ/Κ!!!Έγω που λέτε απο χθές το βράδυ νιώθω αυτό που σε κλείνει στο στομάχι, σα να ανεβαίνει κάτι απο το στομάχι πατώντας σε και σου κόβει την αναπνοή...αλλά μάλλον είναι γτ καθόμουν κι εγώ κάπως ανώμαλα στον καναπέ και τα πίεζα όλα!! Κατα τ'άλλα έχω full διάθεση και όρεξηηη!!! Βέβαια, ο γιατρός είχε πει όταν με πιάνουν αυτά να λέω "είμαι μια χαρά!!!" είπε όμως να λέω στον εαυτό μου..."τι μόνο αυτό μπορείς??" αλλά αυτό δε το λέω μη τα πάρει και μου κάνει χειρότερα...για τέτοια είμαστε?? χαχαχα πολύ πολύ όμορφες καλημέρες σε όλους μας!!!

----------


## zugaki

> Kαλημέραααα σε όλους!!! Ελπίζω όλοι να ξυπνήσατε σήμερα με πολύ πιο ωραία διάθεση γτ στην δική μας περίπτωση η διάθεση και γενικά η ψυχολογία έχουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο!!!Εξάλλου εκτός απο 2-3 χαζοψυχοσωματικά που έχουμε όλοι...κατα τ'άλλα είμαστε μια χαρά κ φυσικά είναι ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ...έρχεται Σ/Κ!!!Έγω που λέτε απο χθές το βράδυ νιώθω αυτό που σε κλείνει στο στομάχι, σα να ανεβαίνει κάτι απο το στομάχι πατώντας σε και σου κόβει την αναπνοή...αλλά μάλλον είναι γτ καθόμουν κι εγώ κάπως ανώμαλα στον καναπέ και τα πίεζα όλα!! Κατα τ'άλλα έχω full διάθεση και όρεξηηη!!! Βέβαια, ο γιατρός είχε πει όταν με πιάνουν αυτά να λέω "είμαι μια χαρά!!!" είπε όμως να λέω στον εαυτό μου..."τι μόνο αυτό μπορείς??" αλλά αυτό δε το λέω μη τα πάρει και μου κάνει χειρότερα...για τέτοια είμαστε?? χαχαχα πολύ πολύ όμορφες καλημέρες σε όλους μας!!!


Καλημέρααα!!! όλοι παλεύουμε με τα ψυχοσωματικουλια  :Stick Out Tongue:  Το πιο σημαντικο είναι να εχουμε καλη διαθεση και ολα θα ξεπεραστουν. Εξαλλου απο το αγχος και την κακη μας διαθεση προηλθαν και μας φωναζουν τωρα. Πιεστηκαμε ψυχολογικα και ξεσπασαν.

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!!! Εγω να πω την αληθεια μου ξυπνησα με λιγο αγχος αλλα πιστευω οτι δικαιολογειται γιατι εχω και την εξεταση σημερα :Smile:  Ναι, ναι το θυμαμαι, χαχχαχχα! Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα...Και χθες στο σινεμα και στα jumbo την ψιλοπαλεψα και χαρηκα...Ειδικα για το σινεμα επειδη ειναι και κλειστος χωρος ειχα ενα αγχος μην με ποιαεει τιποτα αλλα τελικα απολαυσα την ταινια (βασικα δεν την απολαυσα ακριβως γιατι δεν ηταν και πολυ ωραια, απολαυσα ομως το γεγονος οτι ημουν καλα :Smile:  )...
Βιβιαν μου τα ενιωθα και εγω αυτα με το στομαχι, αυτα ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικα...Στο λεω γιατι εγω εκανα και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν φανηκε τιποτα...Οποτρ μην φοβασαι, εισαι υγιεστατη...

----------


## zugaki

> Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!!! Εγω να πω την αληθεια μου ξυπνησα με λιγο αγχος αλλα πιστευω οτι δικαιολογειται γιατι εχω και την εξεταση σημερα Ναι, ναι το θυμαμαι, χαχχαχχα! Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα...Και χθες στο σινεμα και στα jumbo την ψιλοπαλεψα και χαρηκα...Ειδικα για το σινεμα επειδη ειναι και κλειστος χωρος ειχα ενα αγχος μην με ποιαεει τιποτα αλλα τελικα απολαυσα την ταινια (βασικα δεν την απολαυσα ακριβως γιατι δεν ηταν και πολυ ωραια, απολαυσα ομως το γεγονος οτι ημουν καλα )...
> Βιβιαν μου τα ενιωθα και εγω αυτα με το στομαχι, αυτα ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικα...Στο λεω γιατι εγω εκανα και γαστροσκοπηση και δεν φανηκε τιποτα...Οποτρ μην φοβασαι, εισαι υγιεστατη...


Μπράβο κορίτσι μου! Έτσι να χαιρόμαστε τα απλά και καθημερινά πραγματάκια γιατί αυτά έχουν αξία! Καλή επιτυχία για σήμερα!

----------


## viviann

Θεανάκι μου, όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά σήμερα!!! Θα δεις...δεν είναι τίποτα απολύτως...λες και κανεις διάδρομο στο γυμναστήριο...μη σου πω οτι στο γυμναστηρίο έβαζα και μεγαλύτερη ένταση!!! Πάρε βαθειές αναπνοές απο τη μύτη μέχρι να γεμίσει το στομάχι με οξυγόνο κ μετά βγάλε τον αέρα απο το στόμα μέχρι να ξεφουσκώσει το στομάχι...βοηθάει πάρα πολύ...ρίχνει τους παλμούς και σε ανακουφίζει...αλλά θέλει να κάτσεις με κλειστα τα μάτια κ να προσηλωθείς στην αναπνοή!! Πάτα στο google στάση παιδιού-yoga και θα με θυμηθείς!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια!!! Θα το πατησω Βιβιαν μου, απλα αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι θα παω και θα εχω σιγουρα ηδη ταχυκαρδια απο το αγχος...Τεσπα ας μην προκαταβαλω τον εαυτο μου ομως, θα δω πως θα παει και θα μου πει και ο γιατρος... Ελπιζω να παει καλα.η εξεταση για να παιρνουν σιγα σιγα σειρα και αλλες...αχαχαχαχα

----------


## viviann

Εγώ χθες βράδυ ένιωθα οτι είχα ταχυπαλμία κ είχα μόλις 71 παλμούς...μερικές φορές λόγο της φοβίας μας υπερβάλλουμε οπότε μη μου άγχωνεσαι...πριν ξεκινήσεις την εξέταση ο γιατρός θα σε καλωδιώσει και θα σε βάλει να ξαπλώσεις σε ένα κρεβάτι για να χαλαρώσεις πρώτα!!

----------


## θεανω

Ωχ θα εχει και τετοια η διαδικασια? Εκει ειναι που δεν θα χαλαρωνω με τιποτα :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Αμα μου λενε χαλαρωσε για εξεταση, τοσο πιο πολυ αγχωνομαι εγω...

----------


## viviann

Δε θα σου λένε χαλάρωσε με το ζόρι...χαχαχα θα σε συνδέσουν με το μηχάνημα κι απλά θα σε αφήσουν να χαλαρώσεις λιγάκι τλχ να πέσουν έστω οι παλμοί που είχες επείδη π.χ περπάτησες...μην ανησυχεις!!! σου λέω κ εγώ στον υπέρηχο είχα ταχυκαρδία μου είπε ο γιατρός αλλά αργότερα στο τεστ κοπώσεως με σύνδεσαν κ είχα 74 ( διαφορά η μια εξέταση απο την άλλξ 40 μέρες)

----------


## JimZe

Και εγώ πήγα για ταινία χθες με την κοπέλα μου αλλά λίγο η μεγάλη οθόνη, η πολύ ένταση και η πολυκοσμία σε κάποια φάση αγχώθηκα, με έπιασε εφίδρωση αλλά σταμάτησε ευτυχώς μέχρι εκεί. Αλλά ύστερα από αυτό με έχει πιάσει ένα ανεξήγητο πηγαίο έντονο άγχος δίχως να σκέφτομαι ταχυκαρδίες κλπ... Να δω πως θα φύγει αυτό τώρα... Όλο κάτι καινούργιο θα εμφανίζεται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## zugaki

> Και εγώ πήγα για ταινία χθες με την κοπέλα μου αλλά λίγο η μεγάλη οθόνη, η πολύ ένταση και η πολυκοσμία σε κάποια φάση αγχώθηκα, με έπιασε εφίδρωση αλλά σταμάτησε ευτυχώς μέχρι εκεί. Αλλά ύστερα από αυτό με έχει πιάσει ένα ανεξήγητο πηγαίο έντονο άγχος δίχως να σκέφτομαι ταχυκαρδίες κλπ... Να δω πως θα φύγει αυτό τώρα... Όλο κάτι καινούργιο θα εμφανίζεται 
> 
> Καλημέρα σε όλους!


Τα βιβλία πώς σου φαίνονται; Βοηθάνε καθόλου;

----------


## Stavros

Για να δούμε τι θα μας πει και το Test Κοπώσεως!!!
Σε κανά μισαωράκι το πολύ θα μας έχει γράψει η Θεανώ !

----------


## JimZe

> Τα βιβλία πώς σου φαίνονται; Βοηθάνε καθόλου;


Δε τα ξεκίνησα ακόμα γιατί δυστυχώς έχω πολύ διάβασμα για τη διπλωματική, το ΣΚ που θα κατέβω στο πατρικό για διακοπές θα τα ξεκινησω σίγουρα

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου πριν λιγο γυρισα σπιτι...
Λοιπον ξεκινησα με 140 σφυγμους παρακαλω (!) αφου ενιωθα την καρδια μου οτι πηγαινε να σπασει πριν καλα καλα ξεκινησω...
Κρατησε 10 λεπτα η διαδικασια, οπου εφτασα μεχρι τους 185...Ενιωθα οτι δεν μπορουσα αλλο και του ειπα να σταματησει και μου ειπε οτι ετσι και αλλιως μεχρι εκει ειναι καλα...
Ο γιατρος ηταν μικρος ομως και εκανε ολη την ωρα καμακι στην νοσοκομα και πλακες κτλπ, με αποτελεσμα να μην κοιταει ολη την ωρα την οθονη...Και εγω μετα εβηχα για να του υπενθυμιζω την παρουσια μου :Smile:  Πολλες φορες μου ηρθε να του χωσω καμια μπουφλα για να συνελθει, αλλα κρατηθηκα...χιχ
Απο αυτα που ειδε (οσο κοιτουσε φυσικα) μου ειπε πως ειμαι μια χαρα, πως δεν εκανα καμια εκτακτη και πως απλα ειχα φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια...Μετα μου πηρε και την πιεση οπου ηταν 13 και εκανε και πλακιτσα οτι θα τους θαψω ολους...
Μου ειπε βεβαια να κοιταξω θυροειδη και σιδηρο αλλα του ειπα πως εχω κανει και προσφατα κιολας... σιδηρο βεβαια θα ξανακανω αφου μου εγραψε η πνευμονολογος...
Φυσικα παλι με εχει ποιασει οτι δεν εδωσε σημασια και τα σχετικα, μην τα ξαναλεω και γινομαι κουραστικη...Και λεω σε εμενα βρεθηκε αυτος ορε γαμωτο?

----------


## Stavros

Καλά λόγω ταχυπαλμίας το είχα προβλέψει πως θα σταματούσε!Αλλά 10 λεπτά είναι πάρα πολλά!
Αυτοί βλέπουν ενδείξεις παράξενες στο ηλεκτροδιογράφημα κατά την διάρκεια του Test Κοπώσεως!
Σε σένα προφανώς δεν βρήκε ύποπτη καρδιακή δραστηριότητα!!Και να κοιμάται ο γιατρός που λέει ο λόγος, αυτά καταγράφονται σε χαρτί!


*Απο Πληροφορίες που βρήκα:*
....που σημαίνει ότι όταν οι παλμοί φθάσουν στους 170 σφύξεις κατά λεπτό ο γιατρός *έχει δικαίωμα να σταματήσει την δοκιμασία διότι έχει αντλήσει όλες τις διαγνωστικές πληροφορίες*.
Όμως αρκετοί ασθενείς σταματούν νωρίτερα επειδή εμφανίζουν έντονο μυικό κάματο (όχι καλή φυσική κατάσταση) ή επειδή εμφανίζουν συμπτώματα πόνου στο στήθος ή επειδή εμφανίζουν επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες ή επειδή ο γιατρός ανιχνεύει σημεία σοβαρής μυοκαρδιακής ισχαιμίας στο ΗΚΓ.(Εσένα ούτε καν δεν βρήκε κάτι τέτοιο!!!)
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η δοκιμασία έχει διαγνωστική αξία *εφόσον έχει γενικά επιτευχθεί τουλάχιστον το 85% της μεγίστης προβλεπόμενης καρδιακής συχνότητας.* Συνεπώς όταν ο ασθενής ρωτάει «αν το έβγαλε» θα πρέπει να του εξηγηθούν απλουστευμένα όλες οι παράμετροι που λαμβάνονται υπόψιν στη διάρκεια μιας δοκιμασίας κόπωσης.

*το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ.*

----------


## θεανω

Αχ μπραβο βρε Σταυρο μου, ανακουφιτηκα τωρα να σου πω την αληθεια, γιατο αυτος πραγματικα ηταν στην κοσμαρα του...Ειχε πολυ πλακα, αλλα αμα εισαι υποχονδριακος σαν και εμενα θες καποιον να σου εξηγει τα παντα και οχι να κανει αστεια...
Τεσπα τον ρωτησα και για μυοκαρδιτιδα η φαιοχρωμοκυττωμα κτλπ και μου ειπε πως δεν μπορει φυσικα να μου απαντησει ετσι αλλα σχεδον το αποκλειει...

----------


## θεανω

Λολ υποχονδριος, οχι υποχονδριακος  :Smile:

----------


## JimZe

Μα φυσικά και θα έβγαινε καθαρό το τεστ!

----------


## viviann

Μπραβο θεανακι μου!!! Εισαι τελειαααα!!! Κ μενα στους 164 με ειχε σταματησει αυτος...καπου στους 150+ εκανα την εκτακτη. Εκεινη την μερα ειχα κανει κ το πρωι μια κ την ειχε αποδωσει στην πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογια μου που εχασα τοτε κ τους 2 παππουδες μου μεσα σε 20 μερες...οποτε μου ειπε με τα θεματα που εχω παλι καλη ημουν! Χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα κοριτσακι μου!!!! Ευχομαι & ελπιζω να ηρεμησεις λιγακι τωρα!!!

----------


## Stavros

Θεανώ μου επειδή πρέπει να φύγω και για να μην γράψω κανά Σεντόνι μακρύ,την απάντηση μου στην στέλνω Φωνητικά.Τα λέμε το Βράδυ!!
Πάτησε *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## θεανω

Οκ Σταυρο μου ευχαριστω!!!
Βιβιανακι τι να πω καλυτερα ειμαι τωρα, ελπιζω να κρατησει αυτο...Το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να εκανα και εγω εκτακτη για να βλεπαμε τι ακριβως ειναι...Αλλα αφου δεν εκανα οκ..
Δεν πειραζει...ρε παιδια λετε να μην παθαινω και να ειναι στο μυαλο μου και αυτο? Ενα χολντερ, τεστ κοπωσεως, δυο καρδιογραφηματα και ουτε μια εκτακτη...Ειναι δυνατον?

----------


## JimZe

Χαχα Σταύρο φοβερός! Πολύ αναλυτικός, τα είπες όλα...

----------


## JimZe

> Δεν πειραζει...ρε παιδια λετε να μην παθαινω και να ειναι στο μυαλο μου και αυτο? Ενα χολντερ, τεστ κοπωσεως, δυο καρδιογραφηματα και ουτε μια εκτακτη...Ειναι δυνατον?


Πλάκα κανείς μας έχεις ξεπεράσει όλους, τα γερόντια που λιάζονται στα παγκάκια λιγότερα καρδιογραφήματα έχουν κάνει  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Πεντακάθαρη είσαι, περδίκι πως το λένε, μη σκας άλλο. Άσε τα παθολογικά και έλα τώρα να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε το άγχος που τα δημιουργεί όλα αυτά.. εκεί είναι όλη η ουσία

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα αυτο μου το πε καινο ψυχιατρος...μου λεει εδω ο μπαμπας μου που ειναι 70 χρονων ζητημα ειναι να εχει κανει μια φορα καρδιογραφημα, οχι χολντερ που μου λες εσυ... :Smile: 
Τεσπα πηγα και πηρα το χαρτι απο το διαγνωστικο γιατι δεν μου το εδωσαν αμεσως, και μετα πηγα με μια φιλη της μαμας μου στον οδοντιατρο της που επρεπε να της βγαλει κατι ραματα...Και του ειπα και για αυτο που εβγαλα και φαινοταν λιγο ακομα...Μου ειπε πως ειναι αιματωμα επειδη δαγκωνομαι συνεχεια καθως με ενοχλουν οι φρονιμητες...Και πως παιζει να πρεπει να τους βγαλω...Οποτε ολα καλα και απο εκει :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Jimze, για πες καμια ιδεα...Τι θα κανουμε με αυτο το βασανο που μας εχει φαει? Ουφ...Εγω εντωμεταξυ ουτε και σημερα πηρα το φαρμακο :Frown:

----------


## JimZe

Δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω πολλά γιατί πρέπει να τρέχω και τη διπλωματική μου παράλληλα... Εγώ τώρα μου έχει φύγει η καρδιοφοβία αλλά με έχει πιάσει ένα απίστευτο έντονο άγχος λες και έχει κάτσει κάποιος πάνω μου..! Είχα πάει για βόλτα-περπάτημα το μεσημέρι και ήμουν σουπερ αλλά τώρα πάλι με έπιασε αυτό το πράγμα... Δεν βρίσκεις ησυχία με τίποτα, τι να πω...

----------


## viviann

θεανώ μου...μπορεί όντως και να μην κάνεις ή να κάνεις πολύ σπάνια...ένα να ξέρεις όμως οτι οι περισσότεροι κάνουν...άλλοι το νιώθουν, άλλοι όχι και άλλοι τρελαίνονται όπως εμείς!!! Γιατί δεν την ξεκίνησες ούτε σήμερα την αγωγή??? JimZe εγώ πλέον διαπίστωσα οτι πιο εύκολα κάνω έκτακτη όταν είμαι σκυμμένη και σηκώνομαι...άβυσσος η μούρλα της έκτακτης!! Όσο για το πλάκωμα που λες...μη δίνεις σημασία!!! Εγώ σήμερα ξάπλωσα και με το που χτύπησε τηλέφωνο με πιάσανε τα νεύρα μου και ταχυπαλμία κ είχα πάλι αυτό που και καλά πάει να σου κόψει την αναπνοή! αει σιχτίρια...έπρεπε να το σηκώσω το τηλ μεσημεριάτικα και να τους σιχτιρίσω κι αυτούς.

----------


## haniel

Ενταξει..Σταυρος απλα θεος..
Γεια σας παιδακιαααααααααα!

----------


## Stavros

Αρχίζω και ζηλεύω με τόσες εξετάσεις που ακούω...Και έχω κανά 6μηνο να κάνω..!Χα χα!!!




> Ενα χολντερ, τεστ κοπωσεως, δυο καρδιογραφηματα και ουτε μια εκτακτη...Ειναι δυνατον?


Γι'αυτό ακριβώς την λένε Έκτακτη!Αλλιώς θα την έλεγαν ''Τακτική''!

----------


## viviann

χαχαχα Σταύρο άστα να πάνε!!! κ εγώ έχω μόλις 3 μέρες να ελέγξω την δική μου καρδιά και νιώθω μία ανασφάλεια!!  :Big Grin:  όχι όχι δεν ξαναγυρνώ στα ίδια αν και η δυσφοριούλα σε στομάχι-στέρνο σα να με επισκέφθηκε αρκετά σήμερα...ενδεχομένως τώρα να φταίει και ο καφές που πήρα κ ήπια...πφφφφ Μετά θα πάω για ποτό και θα το ξεπεράσω...δε με φοβάμαι!!!

----------


## θεανω

Jimze, το ειχα και αυτο (αλοιμονο) και ειναι επισης καιαρσ αγχος, οποτε μην τρελαινεσαι...Απλα αμα αρχισειςμκαι μεταπηδας και εσυ σε αρρωστιες, και αυξανονται και τα συμπτωματα, ισως θα επρεπε να το δεις λιγο πιο σοβαρα...Στο λεω για να μην φτασεις στο σημειο το δικο μου...
Βιβιαν μου δεν ξερω γιατι δεν την αρχισα την αγωγη παλι :Frown:  Το ανεβαλα για αυριο, να δουμε αν θα την ξεκινησω ομως...
Σταυρο μου χαχαχα σε εμενα μια περιοδο μια χαρα τακτικη ηταν  :Smile:  Οταν πηγαινα για εξετασεις μετατρεποταν σε εκτακτη και δεν εκανε την εμφανιση της :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν τωρα ειδα το τελευταιο σου μνμ...Κοριτσι μου μην το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου...Μην ασχολησαι αγνοησε τα ολα...Τα πηγαινες μια χαρα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να ξανακυλησεις τωρα...Να βγεις για ποτακι να ξεχαστεις :Smile: 
Σταυρο ενα εξαμηνο εισαι χωρις εξετασεις? :Smile:  μια χαρα σε βρισκω και μην ζηλευεις καθολου...Χαλασε τα λεφτακια σου πουθενα αλλου...

----------


## tzef

Αν και δεν εχω αρρωστοφοβια για την καρδια εχω και εγω πολλους παλμους σε φαση ηρεμιας ειμαι στα 110 πχ αλλα το εχω συνηθησει.Αυτο που λες VIVIAN με το να σκυβεις και μετα ταχυκαρδια το χα παθει περυσι το καλοκαιρι πηγε η καρδια μου να φυγει επι ενα λεπτο αλλα οχι πανω ψηλα το ενοιωθα κατω απο το στηθος νομιζα οτι σβηνω.Στο σοι μου ειναι εχουμε θεματα καρδιας πχ η γιαγια μου φορουσε βηματοδοτη και απο την αλλα πλευρα απο της μαμας πηγαν απο καρδια αλλα ο δικος μου φοβος ειναι ο καρκινος γενικα.Γιατι λεω αμα πας απο καρδια τουλαχιστον πας μπαμ και κατω και τελειωσε το θεμα.

----------


## θεανω

Tzef και εμεις στο σοι εχουμε ιστορικο με καρδια, και η αληθεια ειναι πως με εχει επηρεασει αρκετα ολο αυτο και με εχει ποιασει και για αυτον τον λογο μεγαλη φοβια...
Τωρα αμα ποιασεις τους καρκινους δεν εχεις τελειωμο... Οποτε μην ασχολησαι...Και εγω εννοειται οτι φοβαμαι τον καρκινο παρα πολυ, αλλα αυτην την περιοδο εχω επικεντρωθει στα της καρδιας...Παντως αυτο που λες οτι τουλαχιστον απο καρδια πας μπαμ και κατω εχεις δικιο...

----------


## viviann

Ρε παιδιά, έλεος που φτάσαμε...λες και περάσαμε τα 80 και ψάχνουμε για λύτρωση μου ακούγεται...έλα συνέλθετε λίγο κ εσείς!!! Για όνομα του θεού!!! κ εμείς αν το παμε έτσι οι παππούδες μου ( απο της μαμάς το σόι) είχαν θεματάκι με την καρδούλα τους αλλά πεθάναν ο ένας 89 και ο άλλος 92. Aν φτάσει η ώρα μας...μετά απο πολλά πολλά χρόνια θα βρέθει μια λύση...ως τότε μην ξανακούσω ποτέ κανέναν να μιλάει για το τι είναι πιο ανώδυνο. Και για να τα λέμε κιόλας αυτά...οι έκτακτες συστολές θεωρούνται ως η αρρυθμία της μακροζωίας!!! Οπότε σκεφτείτε καλύτερα που θα πάτε τα Χριστούγεννα εκδρομούλα κι αφήστε τα χαζά!!! Όχι κοριτσάκι όμορφο...δε θα ξανακυλήσω...το οφείλω στον εαυτό μου γτ τον παίδεψα πολύ καιρό και δεν άκουγα τα προειδοποιητικά του σημάδια αλλά και σε σας για να παίρνουμε όλοι κουράγιο ο ένας απο τον άλλο οτι τελικά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ξαναγίνουμε οι εαυτοί μας!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ετσι Βιβιαν μου...Χαιρομαι οταν σε ακουω να μιλας ετσι...Εννοειται οτι το οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου να μην ξανακυλησεις, γιατι δυστυχως αμα το κανεις τωρα θα εχεις χασει το παιχνιδι...Μην σκεφτεσαι τιποτα και απολαυσε τη ζωη σου...Δεν αξιζει να ασχολησαι με τιποτα απο ολες αυτες τις βλακειες...Εγω παντως χωρις να σε ξερω πιστευω παρα πολυ σε εσενα...Αληθεια μου φαινεσαι πολυ δυναμικο ατομο και μου αρεσει αυτο!
Παντως για το ιστορικο, εμενα πεθαναν πολυ νεοι οποτε εχει μια διαφορα...Αλλο να πεθανει καποιος στα 8οκατι και αλλο τοσο νεος...

----------


## viviann

Μην ανησυχείς κοριτσάκι όμορφο...το οτι υπάρχει ένα ιστορικό δε σημαίνει οτι αυτό θα επηρεάσει κι έσενα...στην οντότητα σου συνέβαλε κ ο μπαμπάς σου κ η μαμά σου...άρα δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε οτι επείδη κάποιοι απο το δίκο σου περιβάλλον παρουσίασαν θέματα καρδιάς, θα έχεις κ εσυ...δεν πάει έτσι!! Είσαι μια χαρά υγίεστατη...χαρά θεού που λέμε!!! Σκέψου θετικά, κάνε όνειρα και άσε πίσω αυτή την γκρίζα περίοδο της ζωής σου!!! κ εγώ πιστεύω σε έσενα κ πραγματικά θέλω πολύ να ξεφύγεις κ εσύ κ όλοι μας απο αυτό τον φαύλο κύκλο...πίστεψε σε εσένα κ δώσε χρόνο κ κίνητρο στον εαυτό σου για να σε βοηθήσει κ αυτός και να απαλλαγείς!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου μακαρι πραγματικα να απαλαγουμε ολοι απο αυτο το μαρτυριο και ο νεος χρονος να μας φερει καλυτερη ψυχολογια, και λιγοτερα συμπτωματα, ωστε να μπορεσουμε να ξεφυγουμε απο ολο αυτο το μαρτυριο, γιατι νομιζω οτι σε κανεναν δεν αξιζει να υποφερει ετσι...Ας μαθουμε να χαιρομαστε λοιπον τη ζωη και να μην φοβομαστε να ζησουμε... :Smile: Το ευχομαι πραγματικα για ολους μας...

----------


## Stavros

> Αν και δεν εχω αρρωστοφοβια για την καρδια εχω και εγω πολλους παλμους σε φαση ηρεμιας ειμαι στα 110 πχ αλλα το εχω συνηθησει.


Nα τα !Ορίστε!!Και άλλοι στον Χορό!!
Ελάτε κόσμε στο Thread της Καρδιάς!!!!

**Ακούμε τα επόμενα βήματα της Θεανούς/Θεανώς...
Τι έχει το Ιατρικό Μενού από δω και πέρα??Να υποθέσω αιματολογικές?

----------


## JimZe

Έχω διαβάσει τα μισά threads σχετικά με άγχος σε αυτήν την ενότητα και σχεδόν όλοι το έχουν αντιμετωπίσει με φαρμακευτική αγωγή σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία και ψυχανάλυση με ΓΣΘ. Είναι βέβαιο ότι εφαρμόζοντας τις συμβουλές του ειδικού θα εμφανίσεις σημαντική βελτίωση ως και απεξάρτηση από το άγχος αλλά πολλοί με το που σταματούσαν την λήψη των φαρμάκων το άγχος επανερχόταν. Αυτό το αναθεματισμένο άυλο ΤΕΡΑΣ είναι απίστευτοοοο, δε πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα μπορούσε να επηρεάσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό τη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου! Εγώ καταλήγω ότι έχω ΓΑΔ λόγω υπερβολικού στρες, την καρδιά την έχω ξεχάσει ήδη μόνο κάποιες φορές που ακούω τους παλμούς μου ξανάρχεται η φοβία για τις έκτακτες κλπ αλλά σημαντικά ασθενής. Βέβαια βοηθάει ότι δεν κάνω και έκτακτες, τρείς μέρες έχει να συμβεί.

Έχει πολλές εκφάνσεις, πολλά τα ψυχοσωματικά, σε χτυπάει από παντού. Ειδικά αυτό που με είχε πιάσει το μεσημέρι για λίγη ώρα με το βάρος στο κεφάλι, το πιάσιμο στο πρόσωπο, η ζάλη, τι να πω λες και μπαίνει κάποιο πνεύμα μέσα σου και σε καταβάλλει, για τέτοια δυναμη μιλάμε!! Το ένιωθα πραγματικά έτσι και σταδιακά εξαπλωνόταν σε όλο το σώμα πωπω ταινία τρόμου! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Έχω και το άγχος της διπλωματικής ρε γμτ, τον καθηγητή πάω από το κεφάλι μου να περιμένει να του δείχνω πράγματα, οι προθεσμίες που έχω για να την παραδώσω.. χαμός πάλι, άντε να βρεις ησυχία. Όταν είμαι στη φύση, γυμνάζομαι, μαγειρεύω (η απόλυτη ψυχοθεραπεία!!) τότε είμαι τέλεια. Τέλος πάντων, θα δείξει η πορεία, θα διαβάσω και τα βιβλία τώρα στις διακοπές μπας και γίνει κάτι αλλιώς στο τέλος θα επισκεφθώ κάποιο ψυχολογικό συμβουλευτικό κέντρο για επιπλέον υποστήριξη.

----------


## θεανω

Jimze μα για αυτο μου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος να κανω και ψυχαναληση, για να μειωθει η πιθανοτητα εμφανισης των συμπτωματων και μετα την διακοπη απο το φαρμακο...Το οποιο παντως ακομα δεν εχω αρχισει ( το τρεναρω ουτε και εγω ξερω για ποιον λογο!)
Παντως η γσθ εχω ακουσει οτι κανει θαυματα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν την κανουν μονο ψυχολογοι η και ψυχιατροι...Παντως αυτο ψηνομαι να κανω για να πω την αληθεια...
Αμα εχεις διπλωματικη εννοειται ρε συ πως θα εχεις αγχος...Εδω εγω περυσι στη σχολη με κατι απλες εργασιουλες και τρελαινομουν...Καλα βεβαια δεν ειχα αυτσ που εχω τωρα, καμια σχεση, το αγχος τοτε εκφραζοταν διαφορετικα...Παντως αμα θες την συμβουλη μου αμα δεν νιωσεις καλυτερα σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα, επισκεψου εναν ειδικο, μην το αφηνεις αλλο γιατι μετα δεν θα εχει γυρισμο η κατασταση...
Χιχ Σταυρο λεω να παω σε εναν καρδιολογο να δει ολες μου τις εξετασεις και να μου γραψει και καμια ακομα...Και μετα θα παω σε νευρολογο...Το τελευταιο ηταν πρωτοβουλια της μαμας μου γιατι μολις της ειπα οτι ο ψυχιατρος εκρινε πως για τις ζαλαδες και τους ιλιγγους επρεπε να παω να με δουν, και επειδη η ιδια εχει.μια ευαισθησια με νευρολογικες ασθενειες λογω της σκληρυνσης, θελησε να με παει και εκλεισε ραντεβου...Αλλα εγω δεν ψηνομαι και ιδιαιτερα... εχεχε...Το μονο που με νοιαζει τωρα ειναι η καρδια...

----------


## Stavros

Η μαμά σου έχει ΣΚΠ?

----------


## θεανω

Ναι, το εχω ξαναγραψει!

----------


## viviann

Δν ψηνεσαι τωρα...μετα απο τον 2ο καρδιολογο μηπως ψηθεις κ για νευρολογο??

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου δεν ψηνομαι, αλλα θα παω ετσι και αλλιως αφου εκλεισε ραντεβου...Αλλα ισχυει αυτο που λες αν απεκλεια τελειως την καρδια, μετα θα ψαχνομουν για κατι αλλο...Και ποκυ πιθανο αυτο το κατι αλλο να ηταν νευρολογικο θεμα...Οποτε παλι καλα που παω τωρα...να ξεμπερδευω μια ωρα αρχυτερα :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Χαχα δεν υπαρχεις!!! Προς θεου κανε οτι νομιζεις οτι θα σε ηρεμησει κ θα σε φερει σε ψυχικη ηρεμια κ σταματα να ψαχνεις το παραμικρο!!! Εισαι υγιεστατη!!!!! Ευχομαι σε ολους να εχετε ενα πολυ ομορφο κ ηρεμο βραδυ!!!

----------


## haniel

Θεανω μ το ξανασκεφτεσαι για τα φαρμακα? Τι θα κανεις? Εγω ρε παιδια εχω μια ψιλοδυσπνοια λογω κ του κρυωματος,αλλα επειδη το φοβαμαι,το κανω ακομα μεγαλυτερο κ χειροτερο ολο αυτο,πφ!

----------


## haniel

Παντως η ταπεινη μ αποψη ειναι πως ολοι οσοι γραφουμε εδω ,σχεδον ολοι, θελουμε φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια..το βλεπω απο εμενα..τις περιοδους π ειμαι στα καλα μ ξεχναω κ οτι εμπαινα εδω μεσα..οταν αρχιζω να μπαινω ιντερνετ κ αντι για γιουτιουμπ να μπαινω με το καλησπερα σας εδω..ε κατι δε παει καλα..σημαινει οτι ολα αυτα εχουν αρχισει να μ κατακτλιζουν κ παλι τη ζωη..οχι δε γινεται σε τετοιες ηλικιες ουτε να μιλαμε για αρρωστιες ουτε ολη μερα μας να γυριζει γυρω απο αυτα τα φορουμ..οσο κ αν δε θελουμε να το καταλαβουμε χρειαζομαστε εστω μια μικρη βοηθεια,μια ωθηση..οταν απτο αγχος εχουμε επηρεασει επι χρονια τις ορμονες του εγκεφαλου μας σε τετοιο τεραστιο βαθμο ωστε να βγαζουμε τετοια ψυχοσωματικα πως να τις επαναφερουμε?δεν ειναι ευκολο..ειναι δουλεια,πολυ κακη δουλεια χρονων..μεσα σαυτο το φαυλο κυκλο..οποιος εχει τη ψυχραιμια,τη λογικη κ τη τοση σωστη επιμονη να το παλεψει μονος,απλα μπραβο..εγω μαυτα π εχω ζησει..απλα φοβαμαι πως δε γινεται..ειναι τρελο..πφ..

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα σε ολους! Και καλο Σαβατοκυριακο να εχουμε...
Haniel, εχεις δικιο σε οτι λες...Δεν ειναι δυνατον νεα παιδια και να ασχολουμαστε ολη την ωρα με τετοια πραγματα, οπως αρρωστιες κτλπ...Που να γερασουμε κιολας δηλαδη, οπου τοτε φυσιολογικα θα ερθουν καποια προβληματα υγειας...Εκει φαντασου τι εχει να γινει... Αλλα οπως γνωριζεις και εσυ, αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν το θελουμε...Ερχεται απο μονο του χωρις προειδοποιηση και σου χαλαει τη διαθεση και τα παντα...Γιατι οταν νομιζεις οτι εισαι αρρωστος, Πως να βρεις την ορεξη να κανεις πραγματα? Οσο για τα φαρμακα ισως να εχεις δικιο και εγω το πιστευω πως για καποιες περιπτωσεις οπου η κατασταση εχει φθασει στο απροχωρητο, ισως χρειαζονται...Σε αλλους ομως που ακομα ειναι νωρις, θεωρω πως θα μπορουσαν να το παλεψουν και μονοι τους και να δουν αποτελεσμα...
Εγω παντως ναι δυστυχως το σκεφτομαι ακομα με τα φαρμακα...
Εγω παντως ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα τα ξεκινησω και το εβλεπα οτι δεν παει αλλο, αλλα μολις αισθανθω λιγο καλυτερα λεω θα το παλεψω μονη μου και οτι δεν τα χρειαζομαι...Δεν ξερω αν θα μου βγει σε καλο η οχι ομως θα δειξει...Και επειδη ειμαι και αλοπροσαλη, μπορει να μου τη σβουρηξει και να τα παρω σημερα...Ετσι και αλλιως απο μερα σε μερα το παω (χθες ειχα πει θα τα ξεκινουσα σημερα αλλα τωρα παλι νιωθω πως δεν θελω)...Ουφ... Τι να πω... 
Αυτο παντως που μου τι δινει με εμενα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι δυναμικη...Αντι να πω πχ δεν θα τα παρω, αλλα να κοιταξω να κανω κατι για να καλυτερευσω την ποιοτητα ζωης μου (πχ εστω γιογκα που μου ειχε πει η ψυχολογος), εγω το πηγαινω απο μερα σε μερα και τα εχω ως γκαβατζα (ας πουμε σκεφτομαι πως αμα γινω πολυ πολυ χαλια θα τα ξεκινησω ετσι και αλλιως,οποτε ειμαι καλυμενη και επαναπαυομαι).Ετσι ομως δουλεια δεν γινεται...
Τεσπα εσυ μην φοβασαι για τη δυσπνοια...Ειναι προφανως καθαρα απο το κρυωμα και ξερεις και εσυ η ιδια πως δεν εχεις τιποτα απολυτως!

----------


## viviann

Καλημερα παρεακι!!! Ειναι ατιμο πραγμα το μυαλο...εχει τη δυναμη να σε κυριευει και να σε παρι οπου θελει αυτο...βεβαια στο να παρει τα ινια το μυαλο,βοηθησαμε κ εμεις!! Οταν παραδοθηκαμε στην πρωτη τρελη του σκεψη κ δν κανα κατι γι'αυτο αλλα το μονο που καναμε ηταν να το γιγαντονουμε με συμπεριφορες μας...ειμαστε συνυνενοχη!! Κρυφτηκαμε πισω απο τα ψυχοσωματικα μας κ απλα μιζεριασαμε...εχουμε την συμφωνη γνωμη ποσων γιατρων οτι ειμαστε παθολογικα υγιεις κ μεις ακομα εκει...το ριχνουμε στην παθολογια. Εμεις συντελεσαμε στο να "αρρωστησει" πρωτα η ψυχη και να μας ζηταει βοηθεια μεσω τον ψυχοσωματικων κ μεις ακομα να μην την ακουμε...πρεπει ολοι μας να αφιερωνουμε καποιες ωρες μες την ημερα για να την γαληνευουμε με οποιον τροπο θελει ο καθενας. Ετσι μονο θα αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας κ θα μας το ανταποδιδει κ αυτος!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν μου ποσο δικιο εχεις...συμφωνω 100 τοις εκατο οτι ειμαστε συνενοχοι και εμεις σε ολο αυτο και οτι εχουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης για το πως ειμαστε τωρα...Απλα το μονο ελαφρυντικο που μας δινω ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις, δεν ειναι παντα στο χερι σου...Και δυστυχως αμα το αφησεις ολο αυτο και προχωρησει, ειναι δυσκολο να επανελθεις χωρις βοηθεια... Μπορει και να τα καταφερεις φυσικα (οπως εσυ!) αλλα ειναι πιο δυσκολο και θελει πολυ θεληση και πεισμα...
Εγω παντως δεν ξερω τι να κανω με τα φαρμακα...Τα χω παιξει...ουφ... Εχω αγχωθει και με αυτο...
Πρεπει παντως να ειμαι διχασμενη προσωπικοτητα...Την μια λεω τα χρειαζομαι πρεπει να τα παρω, και την αλλη κεω θα τα καταφερω μονη μου...Οτι να ναι :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Κ γω το παλευω κοριτσακι μου...μη νομιζεις...πχ δεν κοιμαμαι μπρουμιτα γτ ταχα νιωθω την καρδια κ συσπασουλες κ τα συνδυαζω...τωρα ας πουμε λες οτι εχω κ μια ταση λιποθυμιας γτ με πιεζει κατι στο θωρακα αλλα τελειως στιγμιαια...μετα ηρεμω! Βλεπεις ακομα κ γω το ψιλοκουραζω το μυαλο αλλα προσπαθω κ ευχομσι να περασουν οπως ηρθαν!!

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιαν αν πραγματικα μπορω να σου πω κατι και να σε συμβουλεψω ειναι να μην ασχολησαι καθολου με αυτα, ουτε καν να τα αναφερεις...Γιατι οσο τα αναφερεις, θελοντας και μη με τον τροπο σου τους δινεις αξια...Αστα να περνανε οπως ερχονται...
Γιατι και εγω εκανα και εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο...Οτι και να αισθανομουν ετρεχα και το ελεγα στους δικους μου και σε ολο τον κοσμο που εβλεπα (φιλους κτλπ)...Επρεπε να τα αγνοησω τοτε και να μην τους δωσω καθολου αξια...Και πιστευω δεν θα ειχα φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο...
Τεσπα τωρα οτι εγινε εγινε...Απλα επειδη καταλαβαινω πως εσυ δεν εχεις καμια σχεση με εμενα αλλα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα, σου λεω να μην ταλαιπωρησε με ολα αυτα...! Ξερω πως δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος ισως να βοηθηθεις...Μην σσχολησαι κοριτσι μου τοσο απλα!

----------


## θεανω

Και να κοιμασαι και μπρουμυτα κτλπ ακομα και αν νιωθεις ενοχλησεις...Και θα δεις οτι δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα και θα ηρεμησεις :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Αυτη η χαζοδυσφοριουλα με σκοτωνει εμενα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι απο το στομαχι... Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτο το καινουριο το anti-Gass που ειναι για δυσφορια,πιεση και φουσκωμα στο στομαχι γτ με την αγωγη που κανω δν ειδα πολλα...

----------


## θεανω

Εγω σου ξαναλεω οτι μπορει να ειναι απο το εντερο γιατι αυτα τα δυο συνδεονται μεταξυ τους...Και εγω νομιζα οτι ηταν απο το στομαχι και τελικα απο τη γαστροσκοπηση δεν φανηκε τιποτα, οποτε η οποια ενοχληση ηταν απο το εντερο...
Τεσπα μικρη σημασια εχει βασικα απο που προερχονται...Αυτο που πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι ειναι οτι ειναι τελειως ακινδυνα οποτε μην δινεις παραπανω αξια απο οτι χρειαζεται...
Αυτο που λες δεν το ξερω, αλλα φανταζομαι αμα πας σε ενα φαρμακειο και πεις τι αισθανεσαι θα σε καθοδηγησουν στο τι να παρεις...
Παντως να ξερεις οτι ο γαστρεντερολογος μου ειπε οτι τα κατεξοχην συμπτωματα απο το στομαχι ειναι καουρες και ξυνιλες και οχι τοσο το φουσκωμα οπως νομιζει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος... Οποτε αμα δεν εχεις καουρες η ξυνιλες, δεν νομιζω πως φταει το στομαχι για τις οποιες ενοχλησεις σου... :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Ναι κ μενα μου τα ρωτησε...οχι δν εχω τετοια σχεδον καθολου...φουσκωμα εχω κ δυσφορια κ ισως καποιες φορες εχω κ πονο ακριβως κατω απο το στερνο για δευτερα!

----------


## θεανω

Αχ αυτες οι ενοχλησεις στο στερνο...Ασε μεγαλο βασανο...Εγω ξερεις τι παθαινα εκει? Ακουμπουσα με το χερι μου και το πιεζα ελαφρα και μου κοβοταν η αναπνοη...Ολα καθαρα ψυχοσωματικα...
Οπως νομιζω οτι ειναι και τα δικα σου...Εννοω καλα περα απο τις ενοχλησεις σου στην καρδια που δεν ειναι σιγουρα παθολογικης φυσεως, νομιζω πως δεν εχεις θεμα ουτε στο εντερο ουτε στο στομαχι για να μην σε ποιανει και η αγωγη δεν εξηγηται διαφορετικα...Οποτε κοριτσακι μου ξεχασε τα, αγνοησε τα και μην δινεις καμια σημασια...Αφου δεν εχεις και καουρες και ξινιλες εισαι οκ! Μην αγχωνεσαι για τιποτα... Οσο τα αγνοεις τοσο αυτα θα υποχωρουν σιγα σιγα... :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Σιγουρα ετσι ειναι!!! Κ εσυ με την αγωγη αν δεις τα σκουρα αλλα βεβαια αν θες να το παλεψεις κ χωρις αυτη...εγω μαζι σου!!

----------


## JimZe

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλό ΣΚ. Ο καιρός βοηθάει για βόλτες οπότε σηκωθείτε από τα κρεβάτια, ντιβάνια, καναπέδες. Εγώ σε λίγο παίρνω μηχανή και κατεβαίνω Άλιμο για περπάτημα δίπλα στη θάλασσα. 

Λοιπόν για όσους δεν λαμβάνουν φάρμακα, δοκίμασα χθες το υπέρτατο ρόφημα και πραγματικά δεν ένοιωθα τίποτα, λες και είχα πάρει σουπερ αγχολυτικά χάπια χαχα!

Είχα πάει τις προάλλες σε ένα βιολογικό κατάστημα και είχα πάρει χαμομήλι, μελισσόχορτο τα οποία τα κάνω ζεστά ροφήματα και πίνω μερικά βράδια. Εκτός από αυτά πήρα και ένα *βιολογικό 100% κακάο* το οποίο αν ρίξετε μια ματιά στο γοογλε για τις ευεργετικές του ιδιότητες, πέραν των άλλων είναι και αγχολυτικό και για όποιον πίνει πολλούς καφέδες (ο,τι χειρότερο για τον οργανισμό, τσιτώνει τα νεύρα) είναι η καλύτερη εναλλακτική. Οπότε έφτιαξα ένα ζεστό ρόφημα κακάο με γάλα (ακόμα καλύτερα αντί για γάλα, νερό) χθες νωρίς το βράδυ και μέσα σε μερικά λεπτά ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος, δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα χαχα! Έκανα και κάποιες ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης με αναπνοές (διαφραγματική αναπνοή), είδα και το βίντεο και ήμουν σε φάση nirvanas... Αλλά για να μου τη σπάσει και να μου γκρεμίσει το ηθικό που είχα χτίσει η καλή καρδιά εκεί που είχα ξαπλώσει φρόντισε να μου κάνει μια έκτακτη ύστερα από 3 μέρες... Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι δε με άγχωσε γιατί έχω συνηθίσει πλέον και την αγνόησα έτσι απλά! Μπορεί να βοήθησε και το κακάο δε ξέρω... 

Σήμερα επικρατεί μια αισιοδοξία, μέχρι να με ξαναπιάσει καμιά βαριά κρίση άγχους πάλι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## viviann

Τελεια JimZe λες να βρηκες το φαρμακο μας?? Κ γω ειναι η αληθεια οτι το εχω ακουσει αυτο για το κακαο κ νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εχει βαση!! Εγω πιο παλια εφτιαχνα με τον μπαμπα μου κ πιναμε...εκεινος συνεχιζει ακομα! Εγω το εκοψα...χωρις αιτια! Κ γω ετοιμαζομαι να παω για καφε τωρα κ ελπιζω η σκατοδυσφορια μου να παει απο κει που ρθε!!! Εχει δικαιο ο JimZe σηκωθειτε κ πιαστε ηλιολουστα μερη να φωτοσυνθεσουμε!! Χαχα ;-)

----------


## θεανω

Πριν λιγο γυρισα απο το παρκο ειχα παει τα σκυλακια...παιδια εχει τοσο καλη μερα να βγειτε και μα περασετε τελεια, χωρις να σκεφτεστε τιποτα!!! Εγω παντως που βγηκα αναζωογονηθηκα...
Το παιχνιδι με τα σκυκια σε συνδυασμο με την βολτα στη φυση εινσι οτι πρεπει :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Jimze, εμενα παντως το μελισσοχορτο δεν με βοηθησε καθολου :Frown: Δυστυχως...
Για το κακαο δεν το ηξερα να πω την αληθεια... Θα το δοκιμασω ομως!

----------


## viviann

Εγω βγηκα αλλα μετα απο καποια στιγμη με επισκεφθηκε το πονακι με τη δυσφορια κ τη συσπαση στο στερνο...αγχωθηκα αλλα επειδη το χει περαση κ γ κουμπαρα μου αυτο,καναμε μια βολτα αγορα κ στανιαρα!!

----------


## JimZe

Σήμερα μετά από καιρό μπορώ να πω είμαι πολύ καλύτερα, ελάχιστο έως καθόλου άγχος και κάποια ανησυχία πάλι για την καρδιά λόγω αίσθησης των παλμών κάποιες στιγμες... Το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο βέβαια καλά κρατεί, την άλλη φορά που το είχα αποβάλλει ήταν όταν ήμουν χωρίς άγχος για 2-3 μέρες. 

Αυτό που με αγχώνει περισσότερο είναι όταν από κατάσταση ηρεμίας σηκώνομαι να κάνω κάποια δουλειά ή λίγο πριν το περπάτημα-τρέξιμο που αυξάνονται απότομα οι παλμοί και η αίσθηση τους στο στέρνο είναι πολύ έντονη!

----------


## θεανω

Αμα ψωνισες και κατι ακομα καλυτερα!!! Χιχ εγω αμα πηγαινω μαγαζια και παιρνω και τιποτα μου περνανε προς στιγμην ολα... :Smile: 
Παντως και εγω παλι εχω παθει παροξυσμο...Εβγαλα και τωρα τα σκυλια και ειχε παρα πολυ κρυο...Και με εποιασε ενας πονος στο στηθος :Frown:  Δεν ξερω αν συνδεεται βεβαια με τον καιρο...Αλλα τα χρειαστηκα...

----------


## θεανω

Jimze και εγω οταν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι ανεβαινουν τουλαχιστον κατα 30... Δηλαδη μπορει ξαπλωμενη να εχω πχ 70 και με το που σηκωθω πανε 100 110...Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο...Αλλα φανταζομαι θα ειναι απο αγχος και ενταση...Ουφ...
Παντως και εσυ δεν εχεις τιποτα και χαιρομαι που εισαι καλυτερα... :Smile: Μην σκεφτεσαι τιποτα και προσπαθησε να κανεις πραγματα να ξεχνιεσαι...Και αυτο το αισθημα παλμων στο στερνο ειναι καθαρα απο αγχος...

----------


## viviann

Μυικος ειναι θεανακι,μη μασας! Με μασας! Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο ο καιρος γτ κ μενα με επιασε ο πονος στο στηθος κ η ενοχληση στην πλατη κ ολα αυτα φεραν κ τη δυσφοριαααα!!!! Δεν ψωνισα αλλα ολο κ κατι σταμπαρα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενιωσα κ αυτο που λεω σα γουργουρισμα απο τον οισοφαγο ως τον λαρυγγα...εχουμε πανσεληνο κ αρχισε η μεταμορφωση μου σε....γατανθρωπο?? Χαχα by the way, με το περπατημα πως περνανε ολα ομως...αυτο λεγαμε κ με την κουμπαρα μου. Οταν την πιανει κ αυτη ετσι...παιρνει βαθειες ανασες γτ κατι νιωθει οτι την κλεινει κ βγαινει για γρηγορο περπατημα!! Εγω οταν με πιανει...το μονο που ευχομαι...ειναι να μη λιποθυμησω! Οταν καθομαι με πιανει...ορθια ειμαι μια χαρα!!

----------


## viviann

Επισης...τωρα εχω αλλο...με κλεινει κατι στο θωρακα κ βηχω!!! Γαματο?? Χαχα... δν υπαρχει...καλα αυτο μπορει να ειναι κ κρυωμα με μια δοση ψυχοσωματικου!!! Μολις πιο λιγακι αλκοολ θα ηρεμησουν ...δε φοβου...μαθημενα τα χω!!!

----------


## θεανω

Εγω αμα περπαταω γινομαι χειροτερα γιατι με ποιανει πιο εντονη δυσπνοια και κουραση και για αυτο αλλωστε δεν.εχω ξεκινησει ακομα το γυμναστηριο :Frown:  Ο καθενας παντως εχει τα δικα του...χιχ
Καλα κοριτσι μου αμα βηχεις εννοειται παιζει να ειναι κρυωμα...Βασικα με τετοιον καιρο, ειναι πολυ λογικο να την εχεις αρπαξει... 
Παντως και εγω εχω και ενοχληση στην πλατη αυτην τη στιγμη...Τι στο διαολο, τα ιδια παθαινουμε? :Smile:  Να πηγαινει αμα ειναι η μια σε γιατρο να βλεπει τι εχει και αν ειναι κατι και μετα να το λεει στην αλλη , να γλιτωνουμε και λεφτα, αφου τα ιδια εχουμε...! Θα πηγαινεις την μια εσυ στον εναν, την αλλη εγω...Πλακα κανω... :Smile:  Ειπαμε εσυ εισαι μια χαρα και δεν θα ξαναασχοληθεις με αυτα τα πραγματα...Μην ξανακυλησεις τωρα και αρχισεις και σκεφτεσαι τα ιδια...

----------


## viviann

Χαχαχα...θα σου λεω ελα μην αγχωνεσαι...μια χαρα μας βρηκε ο γιατρος ...λιγο σιροπακι θα πιουμε 5 μερες κ θα ειμαστε jet!!! Χαχαχα κ συ τπτ απολυτως δεν εχεις!! Απλως τα μεγαλοποιουμε ολα...κατι μπορει να μας δημιουργει κ λιγο τρομο και that's all!!! Ολα καλα θα πανε για ολους μας!!! Αλλα πολυ σπαστικα ρε παιδι μου ολα τους...πφφφ Δε λυγιζουμε κοριτσακι...λιγο κουραγιο θελουμε ολοι για να συνεχιζουμεεε!!!

----------


## θεανω

Βασικα ας λυγιζουμε, αλλα ας σηκωνομαστε μετα...Αυτο ειναι το θεμα...Γιατι μεσα στην ζωη ειναι και οι δυσκολιες και ολα, αλλα αμα εξαιτιας αυτων πεφτεις, επιβαλεται μετα να σηκωθεις...
Αχ κοριτσακι μου εγω δεν εχω πεισθει ακομα οτι ειμαι καλα, αυτο ειναι το θεμα...Ουφ...Παλι νιωθω διαφορα μετα την βολτα με τα σκυλακια και δεν ειμαι καλα... Τσακωθηκα για ακομα μια φορα και με τον δικο μου και με βλεπω να τη βγαζω σπιτι Σαββατιατικα, αντι να παω καμια βολτα...

----------


## opalakia

Εγω σημερα που περπαταγα αισθανθηκα ενα μικρο πονο στη περιοχη του σερνου σαν ενα τσιμπηματακη καθε φορα που επερνα μεγαλη αναπνοη. Αυτο λετε να εχει να κανει με τον καιρο? Γιατι με ανησυχησε παροτι δεν ηταν συνεχομενος ο πονος και ουτε δυνατος.

----------


## θεανω

Opolakia, αν και δεν ειμαι γιατρος οποτε δεν μπορω να σε παρω στο λαιμο μου, το συμπτωμα σου δεν μου φαινεται σοβαρο...Ωστοσο αν επιμενει καλο θα ηταν να πας να σε δει καποιος ειδικος... Παντως και εγω τα παθαινω αυτα και αφου εχω κανει ενα σορο εξετασεις και μου λενε πως δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο προφανως αποδιδεται στο αγχος...Αλλα ξαναλεω αν συνεχιζει πηγαινε κοιταξε το :Smile:

----------


## opalakia

Και γω εχω κανει εξετασεις και καρδιογραφημα κ τριπλεξ και χολτερ πριν 4-5 μηνες. Δεν με πιανει συχνα και ουτε ειναι εντονο αλλα ειναι περιεργο. Εσυ εχεις κανει και τεστ κοπωσεως?

----------


## θεανω

Ναι εκανα χθες...Ε αμα τα εχεις κανει ολα αυτα και σε βρηκε μια χαρα ο γιατρος τοτε νομιζω πως δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο...Και εμενα ο δικος μου μου ειπε να μην κανω τεστ κοπωσεως και απο τη λυσσα μου πηγα στο ικα που δουλευει μια φιλη της μαμας μου και ξερει τον καρδιολογο και μου το εγραψε εκεινος...
Παντως προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και μην το σκεφτεσαι, δεν εχεις κατι...Και εγω τωρα αισθανομαι σαν να παθαινω ασφυξια, δεν μου φτανει ο αερας να αναπνευσω και εχω και πολυ βαρος στο στηθος :Frown:  Αλλα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να χαλαρωσω...

----------


## opalakia

Κι εγω αυτο με τον αερα ειναι το νουμερο ενα στα συμπτωματα αλλα αυτο νομιζω το προκαλω εντελως απο μονος μου. Αγχωνομαι λιγο με τα θεματα υγειας τα σκεφτομαι συνεχεια και απ'τον φοβο κ τον πανικο παιρνω μικρες αναπνοες και γρηγορες και αισθανομαι οτι δεν μπορω να παρω μεγαλη ανασα. Μετα αισθανομαι κομπο στο λαιμο (στο οποιο μπορει πολλες φορες να φταιει και η σταση του κεφαλιου δηλ. οσο πιο κοντα εχεις το σαγονι στο σωμα σου τοσο συμπιεζεις τον λαιμο). Αρα το κυριοτερο συμπτωμα ειναι αυτο μαζι με την ζαλη που δεν ειναι ακριβως ζαλη ειναι αισθημα κουνηματος το οποιο ειναι πολυ αισθητο οταν αγχωνομαι και οταν ειμαι σε πολυ κοσμο. Απο κει και περα κατι εκτακτες συστολες που ειχα ηταν πολυ λιγες και εχουν σταματησει και κατι πιεσεις στο κεφαλι σαν βαρος εχουν επισης σταματησει.

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχα και εγω τα εχω ολα αυτα που λες σε σχεδον μονιμη βαση και κανα 10 συμπτωματα ακομα...Τιποτα δηλαδη :Smile:  Ουφ δυσκολη η κατασταση... Εσυ εχεις επισκεφτει καποιον ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο? Πως πολεμας το αγχος και ολο αυτο?

----------


## opalakia

Δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο ουτε ψυχιατρο εχω μιλησει λιγο με εναν οικογενειακο φιλο που ηταν καθηγητης ψυχολογιας σε πανεπιστημιο και μου ειχε δωσει κατι συμβουλες για το πως να διωχνω το αγχος. Τωρα αρχιζουν και υποχωρουνε τα συμπτωματα γιατι εχω σταματησει να διαβαζω βλακιες στο ιντερνετ για θεματα υγειας και κοιταω λιγοτερο υπολογιστη ο οποιος επισης ευθυνεται για τις ζαλαδες. Παντως τον πρωτο καιρο δηλαδη το καλοκαιρι δεν μπορουσα να κανω τπτ, ουτε να πλυνω τα δοντια μου, ουτε να κατσω στον καναπε γιατι νομιζα οτι θα πεσω απ'την ζαλαδα. Ενοειται οτι δεν εβγαινα απτο σπιτι γιατι δεν μπορουσα ουτε το φως του ηλιου. Το μονο που εκανα το καλοκαιρι ηταν θαλασσα...εκει μου περνουσαν προς στιγμην τα προβληματα. Παντως τις τελευταιες μερες ζαλιζομαι ελαχιστα  :Smile:

----------


## θεανω

Αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο γιατι αφου δεν ζαλιζεσαι πολυ καταλαβαινεις και εσυ πως ειναι ψυχοσωματικο...αμα ειχες κατι παθολογικο δεν θα περνουσε εστω και ελαχιστα...οποτε προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι οτι εχεις κατι κτλπ...Απο εκει και περα αφου λες οτι γενικα εισαι καλυτερα νομιζω πως εισαι σε καλο δρομο... και εννοειται καλα εκανες και εκοψες το ιντερνετ...Αυτο ειναι η πηγη του κακου!

----------


## viviann

Παιδια αν θελετε να διαβασετε κατι που θα βοηθησει...τοτε διαβαστε για την υποχονδριαση. Εγω ενω ημουν ψιλοχαλια,μολις το διαβασα συνηλθα αμεσως γτ ειναι σα να με φωτογραφιζει[email protected] αξιζει να αφιερωσετε 5-10' [email protected] θα απαντηθουν πολλα!! Καλο ξημερωμα!!!

----------


## haniel

Παιδακια ομορφα γεια σας!Δεν ηταν πολυ καλη μερα σημερα..πφ..ειπα να ντυθω να βαφτω..να γινω γιορτινη..κ να κανω καμια βολτα..με επιασαν ολα..εκτος της δυσπνοιας και της `καρδιοπαθειας`..μια ξαφνικη αδυναμια..δε με κρατουσαν τα ποδια μ..ζαλαδα στο φουλ..αλλα σε πολυ εντονο βαθμο..τρελαθηκα..εκανα κανα 2ωρο να συνελθω..κ ακομη δεν εχω συνελθει πληρως..ελπιζω να βρισκω εσας εστω σε πολυ~πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση..

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα τρελοπαρεα! :Smile:  
Βιβιαν μου εχω διαβασει για την υποχονδριαση, και εχεις δικιο οντως οτιαλ αυτο βοηθαει...Απλα εγω ηρεμησα για μιση ημερα περιπου, και μετα φτου ξανα μανα τα ιδια...Οποτε τοτε πειστηκα οτι δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια...χαχαχα
Haniel, κοριτσακι μου λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι επαθες... :Frown:  Βασικα παιζει να σε εποιασε καποια ηπια κριση πανικου...Εχεις παθει ποτε για να ξερεις πως ειναι? Μην στεναχωριεσαι παντως και μην ανησυχεις επειδη εγινε αυτο δεν σημαινει κατι...Ολα μπορεις να τα ξεπερασεις αρκει να το παλεψεις και να μην το βαλεις κατω... Παντως και τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις μου ακουγονται τελειως ψυχοσωματικα οποτε μην αρχισεις να ψαχνεσαι για αρρωστιες κτλπ... Και εγω χθες δεν δεν ημουν στα καλα μου...Περα απο τα απαισια ψυχοσωματικα που ηρθαν για τα καλα, τσακωθηκα και με τον φιλο μου και καθησα μεσα και σκεφτομουν διαφορα για τη σχεση μου και γενικα οπως αν θελω να χωρισω, οτι δεν κανω τιποτα, οτι ειμαι 25 χρονων και δεν εχω ορεξη να βγαινω οπως παλια και διαφορα τετοια και ψιχοπλακωθηκα...

----------


## Stavros

25 είσαι..Μικρή πολύ..Έχεις όλο το Μέλλον μπροστά σου..!
Μην αγχώνεσαι από τώρα.Σχετικά με την όρεξη να βγαίνεις,ε δεν το λες πως είσαι κλεισμένη και σπίτι...
Και Mall πηγαίνεις και Σινεμά πηγαίνεις...!
Απλά από Κούκλα ... έγινες Πανούκλα (Κλεμμένο)!Αλλά που θα πάει,θα στρώσεις!!

----------


## θεανω

Σταυρο μου περνανε τα χρονια και δεν το καταλαβαινουμε...Σαν χθες μου φαινεται που πηγαινα ακομα σχολειο... Και αμα απο τωρα δεν εχω ορεξη για εξω, φαντασου τι εχει να γινει σε λιγα χρονια...Και το εξω δεν το εννοω μια βολτα στο μολ η σινεμα, αλλα να βγω και βραδυ να ετοιμαστω να νιωσω λιγο γυναικα (να ξαναγινω απο πανουκλα κουκλα χαχαχα)...Παλια εβγαινα καθε βραδυ με φιλους κτλπ και περνουσα τελεια, πλεον δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει... Επαναπαυτηκα μαλλον με τη σχεση μου και ξεχασα τον εαυτο μου... Ξεχασα πως ειναι να περνας καλα με τους φιλους σου, να βγαινεις να μεθας να κανεις βλακειες και να μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα...Νιωθω οτι μου λειπουν τοσο αυτες οι στιγμες αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν εχω ορεξη να τις ξαναζησω :Frown:  Δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο...

----------


## Stavros

> Παλια εβγαινα καθε βραδυ με φιλους κτλπ και περνουσα τελεια, πλεον δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει... Επαναπαυτηκα μαλλον με τη σχεση μου και ξεχασα τον εαυτο μου... Ξεχασα πως ειναι να περνας καλα με τους φιλους σου, να βγαινεις να μεθας να κανεις βλακειες και να μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα...Νιωθω οτι μου λειπουν τοσο αυτες οι στιγμες αλλα ταυτοχρονα δεν εχω ορεξη να τις ξαναζησω Δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο...


Αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως η Υποχονδρίαση σου,είναι παραλλαγή άλλης Ψυχικής Πάθησης...(Σύνηθες)
Έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν φταίει για όλα η Καρδιά...
Ακόμα και να σιγουρευτείς πως η Καρδιά σου είναι...Κούκλα,δεν πιστεύω πως η διάθεση σου θα επανέλθει στα πρότερα επίπεδα.

Με την σχέση σου πόσο καιρό είστε μαζί?Πάτε για Σοβαρά?Δηλαδή το βράδυ που ξαπλώνεις για ύπνο,σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου *για πάντα μαζί του*?
Ή πιστεύεις πως κάποια στιγμή θα υπάρξει ένα τέλος και σε φοβίζει το μετά...Όπως η ενδεχόμενη μοναξιά που συνηθώς επακολουθεί κτλ...
Από τα ερωτήματα αυτά θα αντληθούν πολλές πληροφορίες,διοτί εγώ βλέπω πλην ΓΑΔ,να έχεις και Διαταραχή της Διάθεσης (την γνωστή)...

----------


## viviann

Πολυ καλημερα σε ολους μας!! Μολις με επιασε μια μικρου μηκους ταχυπαλμια...το κ ψιλοκριση πανικου 1' αλλα επανενταχθηκα αμεσα!! Ασε που οταν πιανω τον σφυγμο μου πανικοβαλλομαι κ δωστου ταχυπαλμια...πλακα εχω τελικα!!! Παντα οταν κανω αποτομες κινησεις ή οταν σηκωνομαι αποτομα νιωθω την καρδια...οχι να εχει ταχυπαλμια απλως νιωθω πιο δυνατους τους παλμους για δευτερα... αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ανηκω στους fantastic 4 χαχα

----------


## Stavros

> Μολις με επιασε μια μικρου μηκους ταχυπαλμια...


Έχει κάποια σχέση με τις ... Ταινίες μικρού μήκους???

----------


## viviann

Ετσι ηθελα να το συνδυασω για να μη μου ρθει τρελα!!! Τωρα με κερασα ενα μελισσοχορταρακι να στανιαρω... θα βγω μετα να φαω κ εξω κ θα ηρεμησω...!! Εντομεταξυ παντα ειχα τετοια συμοτωματα αλλα τη μ@λ@κια στον εγκεφαλο την απεκτησα τωρα!!!

----------


## JimZe

> Πολυ καλημερα σε ολους μας!! Μολις με επιασε μια μικρου μηκους ταχυπαλμια...το κ ψιλοκριση πανικου 1' αλλα επανενταχθηκα αμεσα!! Ασε που οταν πιανω τον σφυγμο μου πανικοβαλλομαι κ δωστου ταχυπαλμια...πλακα εχω τελικα!!! Παντα οταν κανω αποτομες κινησεις ή οταν σηκωνομαι αποτομα νιωθω την καρδια...οχι να εχει ταχυπαλμια απλως νιωθω πιο δυνατους τους παλμους για δευτερα... αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι ανηκω στους fantastic 4 χαχα


Ακριβώς το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ πριν καμιά ώρα που βγήκα έξω να πάρω κάτι. Ταχυπαλμία, η καρδιά πρέπει να είχε φτάσει μέχρι το αυτί γιατί την άκουγα στο τέρμα, ε αγχώθηκα και λίγο και ολοκληρώθηκε... Τώρα μια χαρά, όλα ήρεμα, μετά έχω έξοδο με φίλους για φαι ελπίζω να μη πάθω τίποτα εκεί πέρα... Το δύσκολο είναι αυριο το μεσημέρι στο λεωφορείο πως θα την παλέψω 4 ώρες σε μια θέση στριμωχτά με άλλον δίπλα...

----------


## JimZe

> Ετσι ηθελα να το συνδυασω για να μη μου ρθει τρελα!!! Τωρα με κερασα ενα μελισσοχορταρακι να στανιαρω... θα βγω μετα να φαω κ εξω κ θα ηρεμησω...!! Εντομεταξυ παντα ειχα τετοια συμοτωματα αλλα τη μ@λ@κια στον εγκεφαλο την απεκτησα τωρα!!!


Έλα άρχισες τα μελισσόχορτα και εσύ χεχε  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Εγώ δε θυμάμαι να είχα τέτοια συμπτώματα ή και να τα είχα θα ήταν πολύ ασήμαντα αφού δε τα καταλάβαινα... Εδώ επί 8 μήνες φέτος πήγαινα σε γήπεδο και έτρεχα μισή ώρα και δε ένιωθα τίποτα, και τώρα σηκώνομαι και με πιάνει ταχυπαλμία από το άγχος... 

Βλακώδες σύμπτωμα, άντε χάσου ρε ξεφτυλισμένο! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/4fvgdaq_th.gif

----------


## viviann

Χαχαχα...JimZe ειναι η 2η φορα που πινω...φαντασου ουτε χαμομηλι δεν επινα εγω...ξερεις που κατεληξα οτι οκ ειναι λογικο να νιωθω μια ενταση στους παλμους οταν αλλαζουμε θεση,οπως π.χ απο καθιστος ή ξαπλωμενος να σηκωνεσαι κλπ κλπ γτ αλλαζει η πιεση του αιματος κ ειναι λογικο αλλα εμεις επειδη πλεον δεν αφηνουμε ουτε μυγα που θα μας αλουμπησει κ δε θα αφουγκραστουμε...δινουμε σημασια κ η παρατινουμε η ταχυπαλμια ή την κανουμε κ πιο εντονη. Οσο για εξω που λες...με επιασε εμενα το προηγουμενο Σαββατο ενω τρωγαμε...πηγα λιγο στο μπανιο...εριξα κρυο νερο στα χερια ως τις κλειδωσεις του αγκωνα κ ολα καλαααα!!!! Παρε κ κανα 2 βαθειες ανασουλες....

----------


## JimZe

Ρε παιδιά παθαίνει κανείς άλλος αυτό: Είναι στιγμές που καταφέρνω και ηρεμώ το μυαλό και το σώμα μου, φεύγει σταδιακά το βάρος από πάνω μου γίνομαι πανάλαφρος, φεύγει και η αίσθηση των παλμών και η ταχυκαρδία αλλά έχω συνηθίσει ένα μήνα τώρα με όλα αυτά μέσα μου και εκεί που πάω να χαλαρώσω τελείως νομίζω ότι κάτι δε πάει καλά, αγχώνομαι ξανά, βάζω το χέρι μου να δω αν έχω παλμούς επειδή δε τους αισθάνομαι και επανέρχονται πάλι τα ψυχοσωματικά! Έχω φτάσει πολλές φορές στο σημείο της πλήρους χαλάρωσης όπου φεύγει και το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο αλλά στο τέλος θα αγχωθώ και ξαναρχίζει πάλι από την αρχή...http://www.pic4ever.com/images/shame.gif

----------


## JimZe

> Χαχαχα...JimZe ειναι η 2η φορα που πινω...φαντασου ουτε χαμομηλι δεν επινα εγω...ξερεις που κατεληξα οτι οκ ειναι λογικο να νιωθω μια ενταση στους παλμους οταν αλλαζουμε θεση,οπως π.χ απο καθιστος ή ξαπλωμενος να σηκωνεσαι κλπ κλπ γτ αλλαζει η πιεση του αιματος κ ειναι λογικο αλλα εμεις επειδη πλεον δεν αφηνουμε ουτε μυγα που θα μας αλουμπησει κ δε θα αφουγκραστουμε...δινουμε σημασια κ η παρατινουμε η ταχυπαλμια ή την κανουμε κ πιο εντονη. Οσο για εξω που λες...με επιασε εμενα το προηγουμενο Σαββατο ενω τρωγαμε...πηγα λιγο στο μπανιο...εριξα κρυο νερο στα χερια ως τις κλειδωσεις του αγκωνα κ ολα καλαααα!!!! Παρε κ κανα 2 βαθειες ανασουλες....


Εξασκούμαι στις διαφραγματικές αναπνοές από προχθές, βοηθάνε πολύ, να τις μάθετε όλοι! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgTL5G1ibIo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ua9bOsZTYg

----------


## viviann

Βρε JimZe τοσο καιρο τι λεμε & κλαιγομαστε ολοι?? Εσυ για 1 μηνα κανεις ετσι...εγω τα χω 4 μηνες κ τωρα εχω αρχισει να χαλαρωνω...θελει μονιμως να χεις το μυαλο απασχολημενο κ θα δεις οτι θα τα ξεχασεις και θα σε ξαχασουν! Μην κανεις το λαθος να μετρας σφυγμους...ειναι αγχωτικο κ τα κανεις χειροτερα!!!

----------


## JimZe

Όχι μωρε ευτυχώς δε τους μετράω, δεν έχω κάτσει να διαβάσω πως τους μετράς, ποιοί είναι οι φυσιολογικοί κλπ, γιατί αυτή η διαδικασία θα με άγχωνε ακόμη περισσότερο. Εγώ απλά βάζω το χέρι να δω αν απλά έχω σφυγμό χαχα, εαν ακούγεται οκ όλα καλά  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Άντε καλή μέρα και να είσαι χαλαρή και ήρεμη στον έξοδο, καλή μάσα http://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif

----------


## manos32

Καλησπέρα σας..
Είχα καιρό να γράψω εδώ, αλλά σήμερα λόγω έξαρσης κάποιων συμπτωμάτων απ τη στιγμή που ξύπνησα μέχρι τώρα, είπα να περάσω μια βόλτα απο δώ..
Στα 16 μου πρωτοξεκίνησαν ίλλιγοι την ώρα που πήγαινα να κοιμηθώ,σα να με γυριζαν γυρω γυρω και μόλις σηκωνόμουν όλα μια χαρά,και το είχα πολύ καιρό...Εκεί ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτες μου φοβίες για την υγεία (ασχετο που απο μικρός φοβόμουν,δεν είχα συμπτώματα για να φοβάμαι κάτι συγκεκριμένο) 

Μετα με μια περίεργη παρέα δοκιμάζω χασίς για πρώτη και τελευταία φορα φυσικά,όπου με πιάνει τρέμουλο ταχυκαρδία δυσπνοια,ζάλη και ξηροστομία,μια βαρβάτη κρίση πανικού..Κράτησε καμμιά ωρα και μετά απο λίγο καιρό μ έπιασε η πρωτη κριση πανικού σε κόσμο με καφετέρειες, και ηρθε η αγοραφοβία...Μάλιστα την ωρα που πήγαινα με τη μητέρα μου στο γιατρο στο καρδιογράφημα μ έπιασε κριση και τον παρακάλαγα να φυγω οπου μου έλεγε τελειώνω αγόρι μου,και στο χαρτί με τον υπέρηχο και το καρδιογράφημα έγραψε "κριση φλεβοκομβικής ταχυκαρδίας" ΝΦΔ (νευροφυτικές διαταραχές) με αγχώδη διαταραχή..(150 σφυγμούς)...

Μου είχε πεί αυτολεξεί-Αν δε φύγεις πεπεισμένος οτι δεν έχεις τίποτα δεν κάνουμε τίποτα,και μου εδωσε interal για 15 μέρες..το οποίο και φοβομουν να πάρω
Ηταν μια περίοδος που δεν τα πήγαινα καλά στην οικογένεια μου,ένιωθα μόνος,οι σχολικές μου επιδόσεις είχαν πέσει πολύ,είχα αγοραφοβία,και με πηγαινε ο πατέρας μου στο σχολείο..Εδώ να τονίσω το πρώτο λάθος που πολλοί γονείς κάνουν -να μην αναγνωρίζουν οτι αυτά τα θέματα δεν είναι ούτε για κοροιδία ουτε ειρωνία ούτε χαζά που λένε.Είναι αμυντικοί μηχανισμοί απόσπασης της προσοχής του ατόμου απ την δυσάρεστη καθημερινότητα,ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ γιατί αυτόν τον τρόπο έχει ως αντίδραση στον επερχόμενο ψυχικό πόνο(κακή καθημερινότητα)..
Ο ψυχικός πόνος είναι εξίσου επώδυνος με τον σωματικό απλά επειδή είμαστε παντελώς ασχετοι σαν λαός μ αυτά δεν το αναγνωρίζουμε.
Μπορεί να λέμε "βγάλτα απ το μυαλό σου, ξεκόλλα,μην το σκέφτεσαι" αλλά δεν είναι αποτελεσμετικά γιατί δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα αιτιολογικά.
Είναι σα να πονάει το χέρι και να σου λενε, έλα ξεκόλλα μην πονάς,σταμάτα να το σκέφτεσαι...

Κατάλαβα οτι είναι ψυχοσωματικά όταν πήγα σ ένα τεχνικό λύκειο που μ άρεσε η ειδικότητα, άρχισα να οδηγώ, να ντύνομαι ομορφα και να εχω καμμιά κοπέλα, και για πολλά χρόνια απο αγοραφοβικός,εφτανα με τ αυτοκίνητο καστοριά για ταξίδι!!!
Επανήλθαν το 2012 όπου τελειωσα την δραματική σχολή και δεν είχα πλέον κάτι να κου δίνει κίνητρο στην καθημερινότητα μου,κάτι να κάνει το χρόνο να κυλάει όμορφα γιατί τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα είναι πολλαπλά σε ισχύ απο τα θετικά..

Εβαλα δυο χολτερ γιατί είμαι και 33 πλέον, και βρηκαν έκτακτες και ταχυκαρδίες, έκανα υπερηχο 2 φορές σε 2 χρόνια και τεστ κοπώσεως οπου στο 89% σταμάτησα απ το αγχος χωρις ευρήματα παθολογικά σαν ένα γενικό τσεκ απ μαζί με αιματολογικές και θυρεοειδή και θώρακος..¨Ολα καθαρά αλλά επειδή έχω και καούρες και φουσκώματα τα οποία είμαι σιγουρος μου προκαλούν και έκτακτες όσο αστείο κι αν σας φαίνεται εκκρεμεί και μια γαστροσκόπιση να δω τι γίνεται γιατί μ έχει κουράσει..

Κάνω όμως 2 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπέια,και μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να σας πώ αλλά και σε μένα οτι η έλλειψη γνώσης μας κάνει να επικεντρωνόμαστε μόνο στα σωματικά συμπτώματα γιατί μέχρι εκεί φτάνει το επίπεδο μας γνωσιακά...Σαν μπακάληδες να λέμε έχω καρδιά αντί να λέμε" που είναι η πραγματική χαρά στη ζωή μου" ?? Πώς έφτασα τον εαυτό μου σ αυτό το σημείο χωρίς να το θέλω???? και διάβασμα με ωραία άρθρα επιστημόνων απο σελίδες να κατανοήσουμε ότι
ΤΟ 60-80% ΠΟΥ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΓΧΟΣ!!!
Απ αυτούς ζουν οι καρδιολόγοι,και ακολουθούν γαστρεντερολόγοι και δερματολόγοι....Και γενικότερα ολο και περισσότεροι γιατροί όλων των ειδικοτήτων καταλήγουν στο συμπέρασμα οτι αν καταλάβουν οι άνθρωποι οτι το στρέςς ευθύνεται για τόσα προβλήματα κινδυνεύουμε να χάσουμε σημαντική πελατεία...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα,ας ψάξουμε να βρούμε αλλού το νόημα δεν είναι σ αυτά,έχουμε πολύ κακή καθημερινότητα απλά δεν το γνωρίζουμε γιατί δεν μαθαμε την ευτυχία...
Τα φιλιά μου σ όλους καλές γιορτές...

----------


## haniel

Θεανακι..αν εχω παθει ποτε κρισηηη? Να ρωτας αν εχει περασει μια μερα χωρις κριση καλυτερα..πφ..το αγορι σ γνωριζει τη κατασταση σ? Δεν επρεπε να κατσεις μονη σ..
Γεια σ ολα τα καλα τα παιδιααα!

----------


## haniel

Μανο πολυ ωραιο το μηνυμα σ..καλησπερα..απο τα 16 δηλ παιδευεσαι με ολα αυτα κ εισαι 33? Πηρες ποτε αγωγη? Πως εισαι τωρα? Τα ελεγχεις ολα αυτα?

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου τι κανετε? Εγω πριν λιγο γυρισα απο κεντρο οπου γινοταν χαμος...Ειχα παει με φιλες βολτα στα μαγαζια και μετα για καφε...Αισθανομουν μια δυσπνοια, αλλα δεν την αφησα να με καταβαλει και ευτυχως περασα καλα...
Σταυρο μου δεν ξερω αν η υποχονδριαση που εχω, εχει τις ριζες της καπου αλλου...Αλλα για τον φιλο μου, αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν φανταζομαι τον εαυτο μου μαζι του...Εχω ξενερωσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο με αυτον, και πιστευω πως πρεπει να χωρισω για πολλους και διαφορους λογους, απλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη...
Μανο μου, σε καλοσωριζω στην παρεα και ελπιζω να συνεχισεις την ψυχοθεραπεια και να νιωσεις καλυτερα...

----------


## θεανω

Haniel το αγορι μου γνωριζει την κατασταση ασφαλως, απλα χθες τσακωθηκαμε και δεν ηθελα να βρεθουμε...Επισης σε ολο αυτο που περναω δεν με βοηθαει καθολου, πιο πολυ κακο μου κανει, οποτε δεν καιγομαι γενικα και να τον βλεπω...
Jimze κσι Βιβιανακι ελπιζω να ειστε καλα :Smile:  
βιβιαν, συγκεντρωσου και μην σκεφτεσαι βλακειες...

----------


## Stavros

> Σταυρο μου δεν ξερω αν η υποχονδριαση που εχω, εχει τις ριζες της καπου αλλου...Αλλα για τον φιλο μου, αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν φανταζομαι τον εαυτο μου μαζι του...Εχω ξενερωσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο με αυτον, και πιστευω πως πρεπει να χωρισω για πολλους και διαφορους λογους, απλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη...


Ναι καταλαβαίνω Θεανώ..Είναι δύσκολη η κατάσταση...Απλά το ρώτησα γιατί παλιότερα η Υποχονδρίαση θεωρείτο δευτερογενές πάθηση της Κατάθλιψης...
Εγώ το 2007 είχα χωρίσει γιατί έβλεπα πως δεν μπορούσα να προσφέρω.Η κοπέλα μου δεν ήθελε αλλά εγώ δεν μπορούσα να με βλέπω να υπολειτουργώ...
Και να φανταστείς πως είχα και στήριξη από κείνη.Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι άντρες/γυναίκες σύντροφοι,δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τα συγκεκριμένα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα του άλλου και με την στάση τους,δεν βοηθούν.

----------


## θεανω

Εμενα Σταυρο μου δεν με ενοχλει το γεγονος οτι ο φιλος μου δεν με βοηθα να γινω καλυτερα...Αλλωστε μαγικες λυσεις το ξερω πως δεν υπαρχουν, ουτε κανενα κουμπακι που θα πατησει ο αλλος και θα μπορεσει με τις πραξεις η τα λογια του να σε κανει οπως πριν... Με ενοχλει ομως πολυ το οτι ισως με κανει χειροτερα...Οταν πηγα στον ψυχιατρο ξερεις τι μου ειπε? Οτι ποιος ξερει τι του ειπα και μου εδωσε φαρμακα (δηλαδη ισχυριζοταν οτι εγω "φουσκωσα" την κατασταση στο γιατρο με σκοπο εκεινος να μου γραψει φαρμακα) και οτι και η πρωην του επαιρνε ψυχοφαρμακα γιατι ηταν τρελη...Α και οτι τα δημιουργω ολα εγω με το μυαλο μου επειδη βαριεμαι να δουλεψω και το παιζω αρρωστη, αλλα και για να τραβηξω την προσοχη...
Τεσπα, περα ομως απο ολα αυτα ειναι και πολλα αλλα τα οποια με εχου ξενερωσει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Αλλα νομιζω θα την βρω την ακρη στο τελος...
Το να εχω καταθλιψη δεν το αποκλειω καθολου...Αλλα ασφαλως δεν μπορω να κανω διαγνωση μονη μου :Smile: 
Απο εκει και περα οσον αφορα εσενα μου εχεις ξαναπει για την κοπελα σου και νομιζω πως ισως τοτε επρεπε να το προσπαθησεις παραπανω και που ξερεις μπορει αυτη η σχεση σε βαθος χρονου να σε βοηθουσε παρα πολυ...Αλλα οτι εγινε εγινε...Απο εδω και περα δες τι θα κανεις...

----------


## Stavros

Πεποιθήσεις του στυλ ''παίρνει φάρμακα΄΄είναι τρελή,έχουν ξεπεραστεί εδώ και δεκαετίες...Κατάλαβα...Έλεος ...Τι να πεις...Υπομονή μέχρι να βρεις μια άκρη!
Το Entact θα το πάρεις τελικά?Τι λένε οι τελευταίες εκτιμήσεις??

----------


## θεανω

Νομιζω πως δεν τα πιστευει αυτα που λεει...Απλα το κανει για να με βοηθησει (τουλαχιστον αυτος ετσι πιστευει)... Δηλαδη θεωρω πως προσπαθει να μην μου δινει σημασια για να ξεκολησω σιγα σιγα απο ολο αυτο...Τεσπα, οπως και να εχει το ζητημα ειναι οτι με εκνευριζει και με κανει χειροτερα...
Το φαρμακο δεν το ξεκινησα...Λεω αυριο αλλα αντε να δουμε γιατι απο μερα σε μερα το παω... Και μεσα στις γιορτες θα πιω κιολας λογικα λιγο παραπανω και φοβαμαι να το παιρνω... :Frown:

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις-προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής).

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εμενα Σταυρο μου δεν με ενοχλει το γεγονος οτι ο φιλος μου δεν με βοηθα να γινω καλυτερα...Αλλωστε μαγικες λυσεις το ξερω πως δεν υπαρχουν, ουτε κανενα κουμπακι που θα πατησει ο αλλος και θα μπορεσει με τις πραξεις η τα λογια του να σε κανει οπως πριν... Με ενοχλει ομως πολυ το οτι ισως με κανει χειροτερα...Οταν πηγα στον ψυχιατρο ξερεις τι μου ειπε? Οτι ποιος ξερει τι του ειπα και μου εδωσε φαρμακα (δηλαδη ισχυριζοταν οτι εγω "φουσκωσα" την κατασταση στο γιατρο με σκοπο εκεινος να μου γραψει φαρμακα) και οτι και η πρωην του επαιρνε ψυχοφαρμακα γιατι ηταν τρελη...Α και οτι τα δημιουργω ολα εγω με το μυαλο μου επειδη βαριεμαι να δουλεψω και το παιζω αρρωστη, αλλα και για να τραβηξω την προσοχη...
> Τεσπα, περα ομως απο ολα αυτα ειναι και πολλα αλλα τα οποια με εχου ξενερωσει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Αλλα νομιζω θα την βρω την ακρη στο τελος...
> Το να εχω καταθλιψη δεν το αποκλειω καθολου...Αλλα ασφαλως δεν μπορω να κανω διαγνωση μονη μου
> Απο εκει και περα οσον αφορα εσενα μου εχεις ξαναπει για την κοπελα σου και νομιζω πως ισως τοτε επρεπε να το προσπαθησεις παραπανω και που ξερεις μπορει αυτη η σχεση σε βαθος χρονου να σε βοηθουσε παρα πολυ...Αλλα οτι εγινε εγινε...Απο εδω και περα δες τι θα κανεις...


θεανω μου καλησπέρα, οι αρρωστιες μας είναι πολύ εγωίστριες, όποιος δεν μπορεί να συμβαδιζει μαζί τους δεν εχει και πολυ μεγάλο μελλον. ο χωρισμός αν είναι να έρθει θα έρθει, μην πιέζεσαι. 
διαφωνω με τον Σταυρο, η νοοτροπια του δικού σου δυστηχως δεν είναι ξεπερασμένη ...ισα ισα ειναι πολυ συχνη!!...εχει να κανει με την αμαθεια της χωρας μας ...οποτε υπλισου με υπομονη ...απο εκει και πέρα εφοσον το εχεις αποφασίσει πως αυτη η σχεση δεν σε ωφελει, προσπαθησε να μην του δινεις σημασία ...οσο μπορεις..

----------


## JimZe

Γειά σας πάλι από μένα ύστερα από την έξοδο το μεσημέρ-απόγευμα στο κέντρο. Ξεκίνησα χαλαρός, αλλά με το που κατέβηκα στο μετρό έπειτα από πολύύ καιρό καθότι κινούμαι με μηχανή, λίγο ένιωσα παράξενα αρχικά, αγχώθηκα λίγο και ένιωθα μια πίεση στο στόμα-μάγουλα αλλά έφυγε μετά από λίγο αφότου προσαρμόστηκα. Μιλάμε ο χαμός από κόσμο στο Σύνταγμα, πάντα είχα ένα θέμα με την πολυκοσμία αλλά σε πολύ χαλαρά επίπεδα δίχως κανένα πρόβλημα όπως και τώρα. Είχα βέβαια τα κλασσικά ψυχωματικά, βάρος και δυσφορία στο στέρνο στις αναπνοές, βρέθηκα με τον φίλο μου αρχίσαμε τα αστεία και σε κάποια φάση εκεί που γέλαγα κει πήγα να πάρω μεγάλη αναπνοή πρέπει να έκανα μια έκτακτη συστολή αλλά δε έδωσα σημασία. Βρεθήκαμε και με τους υπόλοιπους, κάτσαμε στο μαγαζί όπου αρχικά είχα ένα άγχος μήπως με πιάσει κάποια διαταραχή άγχους. Όλα κύλισαν τέλεια, κουβέντες, φαΐ, όλα χαλαρά με μόνη παραφωνία τη δυσφορία στο στέρνο. 

Το καλύτερο όμως μου το επιφύλασσε για το τέλος! Εκεί που περίμενα το μετρό και μίλαγα με το φίλο μου με έπιασαν απανωτά και για πρώτη φορά 3-4 έκτακτες συστολές μαζί!!! Ωχχ ρε θεέ γιατί, εκεί που είχα περάσει όμορφα μου τη χάλασε έτσι. Δε το έδειξα βέβαια και κρατήθηκα μέχρι την έξοδο όπου πήρα την μηχανή μου για το σπίτι.

Τι να πω τώρα δε ξέρω τι ήταν αυτό, μου μπήκαν τώρα κάτι ιδέες για επαναληπτική εξέταση σε καρδιολόγο ή και σε γαστρεντερολόγο γιατί από χθες με κάτι κ@λο μανιτάρια με κρέμα γάλακτος είχα κάτι ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και αφότου γύρισα σπίτι είχα σημαντική επίσκεψη στο μπάνιο... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Εκεί που ηρεμώ και βρίσκω πάλι τη γαλήνη λες και το κάνει επίτηδες κάτι θα γίνεται και θα μου χαλάει τη διάθεση!!!!!!! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/5.gifhttp://www.pic4ever.com/images/4fvgdaq_th.gif
3 απανωτές έκτακτες πρώτη φορά έπαθα, πωω άντε πάλι από την αρχή τώρα να ξεπεράσω το σοκ...

Ελπίζω η Βίβιαν να είχε καλύτερη τύχη  :Smile: ...

----------


## θεανω

Χαχαχα εγω συνηθως πρωτοχρονια μεθαω...Το χω εθιμο :Smile:  Αλλα απλα μπορω να μην παρω το φαρμακο εκεινη την ημερα...
Ρεα μου, προσπαθω να μην πιεζομαι αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω γιατι τα εχω μαζι του 3μιση χρονια... Και οπως και να το κανεις δεν ειναι λιγα...Αλλα εχεις δικιο οτι ειναι να ερθει θα ερθει και δεν ειναι αναγκη να ζοριζομαι τοσο...

----------


## θεανω

Jimze και εγω κεντρο κατεβηκα και οντως γινοταν χαμος απο κοσμο...Περπατησα και ολη την Ερμου μεχρι Μοναστηρακι αλλα ευτυχως την γλιτωσα απο συμπτωματα...Τουλαχιστον δεν επαθα κατι φοβερο γιατι ειχα δυσπνοια αλλα δεν εδινα σημασια (δεν γινεται να μην εζω και τιποτα χαχαχα)... 
Παντως μην μπαινεις στο τρυπακι με γιατρους κτλπ γιατι στο εχω ξαναπει θα μπλεξεις και θα μπεις σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο απο τον οποιο δεν θα μπορεις να βγεις ευκολα...Και σε δευτερο γιατρο καταρχην να πας υα σου πει τα ιδια με τον πρωτο...Οποτε κρατα τα λεφτακια σου και αξιοποιησε τα με πιο δημιουργικο τροπο :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Επεστρεψα κ γω πριν καμια ωριτσα!!! Βλεπω οτι ολοι βγηκαμε!! Εγω που λετε πηγα αρχικα για φαγητο οπου εκει ειχα μια δυσφοριπυλα αλλα αυτο μεχρι να απασχοληθω με τον καταλογο κ να επανελθω!!! Μετα στον καφε, λιγο η ζεστη θες, κιγο η δυνατη μουσικη...ενιωθα να χω μια ταχυπαλμια...οχι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο...αντε να ταν και 85 σφυγμοι με ψιλοδυσφορια αλλα την παλευα!!! Τωρα ειμαι απολυτως καλα...μη το ματιασω κιολας!!

----------


## θεανω

Μπραβο Βιβιαν μου...Ειδες δεν εδωσες πολυ σημασια και δεν σε επηρεασε...Και εγω αυτο εκανα πριν που βγηκα για αυτο ημουν καλα...Αν πανικοβαλομουν και ελεγα ωχ τι επαθα και τετοια, σιγουρα θα μου χαλουσε η διαθεση...
Ε αμα δεν βγουμε και αυτες τις ημερες καηκαμε :Smile:

----------


## viviann

Ετσι Θεανακι μου...αντιμετωπιση κατα προσωπον θελει!! JimZe μην μασας...κ εγω εχω παθει 3 απανωτες εκτακτες...μη μασας...τιποτα δεν ειναι!!!

----------


## JimZe

> Ετσι Θεανακι μου...αντιμετωπιση κατα προσωπον θελει!! JimZe μην μασας...κ εγω εχω παθει 3 απανωτες εκτακτες...μη μασας...τιποτα δεν ειναι!!!


Μωρέ μάσησα για τα καλά .. Ηρεμία τώρα...

----------


## viviann

Κ γω τοτε ειχα μασισει γτ αλλαξα 15 θεσεις μεχρι να καταφερω να τις σταματησω αλλα οπως βλεπεις ειμαι μια χαρα!! Τα ειπαμε αυτα κ μαλιστα με γνωμη πολυ καλου καρδιολογου οτιαπο εκτακτες δεν υπαρχειβπεριπτωση να σταματησει η καρδια...ισα ισα η εκτακτη πυροδοτει την βηματοδοτηση της καρδιας...οποτε μονο να σταματησει δεν παιζει!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ρε παιδια στο λαιμο φαινονται οι σφυγμοι μου...Αλλο παλι και τουτο...Εβαζα μια μασκα στο προσωπο και επειδη περισεψε ειπα να βαλω και στον λαιμο λιγη...Και οπως κοιταζα στον καθρεφτη για να την βαλω, ειδα να κουνιεται η φλεβα απο τους σφυγμους...Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## madiwasp

> Ρε παιδια στο λαιμο φαινονται οι σφυγμοι μου...Αλλο παλι και τουτο...Εβαζα μια μασκα στο προσωπο και επειδη περισεψε ειπα να βαλω και στον λαιμο λιγη...Και οπως κοιταζα στον καθρεφτη για να την βαλω, ειδα να κουνιεται η φλεβα απο τους σφυγμους...Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?


Βρες μου εναν ανθρωπο στον πλανητη γη που δεν φαινονται οι σφυγμοι του στο λαιμο!!!! Συνελθε καλε!!! Μονο οσοι βλεπουν τα ραδικια αναποδα δεν φαινονται οι σφυγμοι τους στο λαιμο!!!

----------


## manos32

> Μανο πολυ ωραιο το μηνυμα σ..καλησπερα..απο τα 16 δηλ παιδευεσαι με ολα αυτα κ εισαι 33? Πηρες ποτε αγωγη? Πως εισαι τωρα? Τα ελεγχεις ολα αυτα?


Καλησπέρα φίλη μου,ναι απο τότε φάνηκαν τα δείγματα απ τα φοβικά σχήματα που καλλιεργούνται απ την ανατροφή και την ανασφάλεια..
Δεν πήρα καμμιά αγωγή τότε και απλά σιγά σιγά υποχώρησαν για πολλά χρόνια,ούτε καν τα ιντεράλ δεν είχα πάρει του γιατρού..
Για πάνω απο μια δεκαετία δε με απασχόλησαν καθόλου παρα μονο η αυπνία που είχα αλλά δημιουργικά την αξιοποιησα...
στα 29 αρχισαν να επιστρεφουν σιγά σιγά και παίρνω ζαναξ μονο, που μ έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά σε μικρές δοσεις (μετά τα 30)
τα ελέγχω με την στηριξη του φαρμάκου και με ψυχοθεραπέια και με ατομική προσπάθεια..

----------


## viviann

Συμφωνω με την madiswap κ εγω πολλες φορες του παρατηρω στον καθρεφτη!!! Κ χαιρομαι μαλιστα που τους βλεπω...100% φυσιολογικο!!!

----------


## θεανω

Χαχαχα οκ τοτε...Δεν το ειχα ξαναπαρατηρησει οτι φαινονται (προφανως και ηξερα οτι χτυπανε εκει απλα δεν γνωριζα αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να φαινονται και τωρα που το ειδα φρικαρα :Smile:  Ευχαριστω παντως κοριτσι μου για την απαντηση... Τα χω παιξει τελειως απο οτι φαινεται! Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια...

----------


## θεανω

Τωρα θα βρω αλλη ασχολια...Να τους κοιταω ολη μερα στον καθρεφτη...Εμπρος στον δρομο που χαραξες Βιβιανακι!

----------


## madiwasp

Βασικα Θεανουλα μου οι σφυγμοι αμα παρατηρησεις φαινονται σε ολο μας το σωμα..χερια, ποδια ,λαιμο..κοιλια...παντου!!! Ετσι στελνει αιμα η καρδια σε ολο μας το σωμα!!! Παιδια θα βλεπουμε φυσιολογικα πραγματα και επειδη τα παρατηρουμε για 1η φορα θα ανησυχουμε!!! Που μας κατανταει η εμμονη μας!!! Ελεος!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ωχ τι μου το ειπες αυτο, τωρα θα ψαχνω να δω αν φαινονται παντου...Χαχαχα πλακα κανω :Smile:  Ενταξει αφου ειναι φυσιολογικο δεν το ψαχνω παραπανω...Εληξε εδω το θεμα... :Smile: 
Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο απολυτο κοριτσι μου...Σε προχωρημενη κατασταση οπως ειναι η δικη μου ακομα και πραγματα φυσιολογικα σε τρομαζουν αν τα παρατηρησεις και παθαινεις πανικο...Εγω ημουν ετοιμη να ξυπνησω τους δικους μου για να ρωτησω γιατι ειχα παθει πανικο, αλλα κρατηθηκα...Να δω που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση...Και ημουνα καλα ολη μερα (τουλαχιστο ψυχολογικα γιατι συμπτωματακια ειχα) και ειχα χαρει...

----------


## madiwasp

> Ωχ τι μου το ειπες αυτο, τωρα θα ψαχνω να δω αν φαινονται παντου...Χαχαχα πλακα κανω Ενταξει αφου ειναι φυσιολογικο δεν το ψαχνω παραπανω...Εληξε εδω το θεμα...
> Σε αυτο εχεις δικιο απολυτο κοριτσι μου...Σε προχωρημενη κατασταση οπως ειναι η δικη μου ακομα και πραγματα φυσιολογικα σε τρομαζουν αν τα παρατηρησεις και παθαινεις πανικο...Εγω ημουν ετοιμη να ξυπνησω τους δικους μου για να ρωτησω γιατι ειχα παθει πανικο, αλλα κρατηθηκα...Να δω που θα παει αυτη η κατασταση...Και ημουνα καλα ολη μερα (τουλαχιστο ψυχολογικα γιατι συμπτωματακια ειχα) και ειχα χαρει...


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και ξερω πως νιωθεις και πως σε πιανει πανικος οταν παρατηρεις κατι για 1η φορα..αλλα αυτο ειναι τοοοοσο μα τοοοσο φυσιολογικο...οσο και η ανασα που παιρνουμε για να ζησουμε..αν σταματησουν οι σφυγμοι και δεν φαινονται..τοτε μαλλον εχουμε πεθανει!

----------


## manos32

Η αλπραζολάμη (xanax) είναι μία απ τις καλύτερες ουσίες στην αντιμετώπιση της διαταραχής πανικού,και βοηθά πολύ.
Αν περάσουν 3 ωρες απ την χορηγηση του(ειδικά αν είναι μικρή δοση) οπου πέφτει το πλάσμα στο αίμα πίνεις μια χαρα 2 ποτηράκια κρασί και δεν εχει καμμία σημαντική παρενέργεια,άντε να σε νυστάξει λίγο..
Η ταυτόχρονη λήψη του σε μεγάλη δοση σε συνδιασμό με βαρύ ποτό σε μεγάλη δόση προκαλεί καταστολή του αναπνευστικού κέντρου και κώμα..Γιατρος μου τα εχει πεί φυσικά ολ αυτά και δεν εχω πάθει ποτέ τίποτα γιατί ξέρω τι κάνω αφού τον συμβουλεύομαι πάντα..
Προσωπικά κάθε βράδυ βγαίνω με παρέα και πινω 2 μπύρες η κρασάκια και ποτέ δε μ εχει πειράξει..
Γενικά οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες (xanax,lexotanil,tavor,stedon,κ.α) δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μαζί με αλκοόλ αλλά μετά απο 3-4 ωρες που πέφτει η δράση τους και καλύτερα ποτά με μικρή ποσότητα αλκοόλ οπως κανα δυο μπυριτσες η κανα δυο κρασάκια..
Μια φορά ξεχάστηκα και ηπια αμεσως δυο μεγάλες μπύρες και απλά μου ρθε μια θολούρα και ενιωθα αργος και βαρης..

----------


## θεανω

Ποσο χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ατομα που με καταλαβαινουν και ξερουν πως αισθανομαι...Για να μην παρεξηγηθω, δεν χαιρομαι που ταλαιπωρειται κανενας απο εσας με αυτα τα βασανιστικα συμπτωματα και το αγχος, απλα ανακουφιζομαι που δεν ειμαι μονη σε ολο αυτο και που υπαρχουν ατομα που με νιωθουν...
Τωρα με εποιασε οτι μπορει να επαθα τετανο επειδη ανοιξα πριν κατι κονσερβες για τα αδεσποτα γατακια και βρεθηκα με μια γρατζουνια στο χερι μου και ουτε και ξερω απο που την απεκτησα...Ναι ξερω ειμαι ηλιθια χαζη κτλπ και αποκλειεται να κολησα κατι, αλλα το σκεφτομαι :Smile:  χαχαχα παλι παντως κατι πρεπει να εχω, αλλιως δεν φαινεται να ηρεμω...

----------


## θεανω

Μανο εγω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι κατι μπορει να παθω, οταν παιρνω καμια φορα ζαναξ δεν πινω τιποτα...Εδω εκανα παρτυ σπιτι μου για την ορκωμοσια μου και επειδη πριν ερθουν οι φιλοι μου ειχα παθει χοντρη κριση πανικου (σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι να τους το ακυρωσω) πλακωσα δυο ζαναξ και μετα φαντασου την εβγαλα με χαμομηλι...τσακιρ κεφι δηλαδη...Δεν ηπια ουτε λιγο κρασακι (εννοειται οτι ηξερα οτι δεν κανει να πινεις πολυ αλλα εγω το ξεφτυλισα)...
Τεσπα ξερεις αν πειραζει και με αναψυκτικα τυπου κοκα το ζαναξ?Αν και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο, αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω :Smile:

----------


## manos32

> Μανο εγω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι κατι μπορει να παθω, οταν παιρνω καμια φορα ζαναξ δεν πινω τιποτα...Εδω εκανα παρτυ σπιτι μου για την ορκωμοσια μου και επειδη πριν ερθουν οι φιλοι μου ειχα παθει χοντρη κριση πανικου (σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι να τους το ακυρωσω) πλακωσα δυο ζαναξ και μετα φαντασου την εβγαλα με χαμομηλι...τσακιρ κεφι δηλαδη...Δεν ηπια ουτε λιγο κρασακι (εννοειται οτι ηξερα οτι δεν κανει να πινεις πολυ αλλα εγω το ξεφτυλισα)...
> Τεσπα ξερεις αν πειραζει και με αναψυκτικα τυπου κοκα το ζαναξ?Αν και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο, αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω


Οχι τίποτε άλλο δεν απαγορευεται με ταυτόχρονη λήψη του ζαναξ,παρα μόνο το αλκοόλ,αλλά αν παίρνεις μικρή δόση (0,25 μλ ας πούμε) μπορείς να πιείς μετά απο 3 ωρες κρασάκι κανα δυο ποτηράκια δεν προκειται να πάθεις τίποτα απο προσωπική εμπειρία 
και του γιατρού μου απλά δεν γίνεται να πλακώσεις τις βοτκες και τα σφηνάκια ας πούμε...
η μπύρα έχει 5% οινοπνευμα και το κρασί 11%... μετά απο 3 ωρες και ειδικά την τεταρτη και μετά το φάρμακο εχει μεταβολιστεί και είναι σε ¨ημιζωή¨ δεν θα σε βλάψει...
Το λένε για να μην πλακωθεί κάποιος στα βαριά ξυδια μαζί με χάπια και τρέχει...Ούτε τ αντικαταθλιπτικά κάνει να λαμβάνονται με αλκοόλ διότι αλλάζει η σύσταση του φαρμάκου ...

----------


## θεανω

Εγω παντως ξερω ατομα που παιρνουν ζαναξ και στο καπακι πινουν καμια μπυρα η κανενα ποτηρι κρασι και δεν τους πειραζει (δηλαδη δεν εχει περασει το 3ωρο που αναφερεις)... Αλλα οντως καλο θα ηταν να μην πινει κανεις κατευθειαν μετα την ληψη του φαρμακου...Εγω παντως αμα ξεκινησω αυριο την αγωγη μου, κανα δυο μερες (χριστουγεννα και πρωτοχρονια) που θα βγω δεν θα παρω το φαρμακο καθολου για να ειμαι καλυμενη...
Νομιζω παντως οτι ο Γουοκερ ειχε πεθανει απο χρηση αλκοολ μαζι με ζαναξ...Ετσι ειχε ακουστει τουλαχιστον, αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη...

----------


## haniel

Ουφ..καθε μερα π βρικολακιαζω μ τη δινει..σημερα π εχω τρελη υπνηλια..φοβαμαι..Βασικα εχω καταλαβει οτι κ να νιωσω πλεον με φοβιζει..οτι μα οτι νιωσω στον οργανισμο μ..κουυραστηκα ρε παιδακια μ..

----------


## θεανω

Οχι ο Γουοκερ σορυ βλακεια ειπα, ο αλλος που επαιζε στο μπατμαν... Απλα δεν μου ερχεται το ονομα του τωρα...

----------


## θεανω

Haniel, γιατι δεν ξεκινας παλι πουλακι μου την αγωγη σου? Για ποιον λογο να καθεσαι να υποφερεις και να βασανιζεσαι? Παρε τα φαρμακα σου αφου στα εδωσε ο γιατρος για να νιωσεις καλυτερα...Μην το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου...

----------


## haniel

Τον χιθ λετζερ λες..μολις τελειωσω με την αντιβιωση..θα αρχισω ναι..εχω ξεφυγει παλι..

----------


## haniel

Οχι αλκοολ κ ζαναξ..αλκοολ και εξι ειδη χαπιων..αλοιμονο θεανακι μ αν πεθαινες με ενα ζαναξ κ ενα ποτο..ειχε παρει τα παντα ολα ο χιθ,ο κακομοιρουλης!

----------


## haniel

Μανο αφου τη παλευεις μονο με κανα ζαναξακι μια χαρα..με την αγοραφοβια πως τα πας?

----------


## θεανω

Ναι μπραβο τον Λετζερ ελεγα! Καλα δεν ειπα οτι πεθανε απο ενα ποτακι σε συνδυασμο με το ζαναξ, νομιζα πως ειχε κατεβασει κανενα μπουκαλι και ειχε παρει και το φαρμακο...Αλλα τωρα οντως διαβασα στο ιντερνετ οτι ειχε χαπακωθει γερα...
Τεσπα, να την ξεκινησεις κοριτσι μου την αγωγη σου,μην την αφηνεις...Νιωθεις συμπτωματα τωρα?

----------


## haniel

Οτι αφορα τη καρδια κ οι ζαλαδες/ατονιες ειναι τα μπεστ..πφ..εσυ πως εισαι τωρα? Με τα φαρμακα τι αποφασισες?

----------


## manos32

Δεν πεθαίνεις έτσι εύκολα... Υπάρχουν ατομα που κάνουν τρελλή κατάχρηση χαπιών και ουσιών,και έχουν τεράστια θέματα μέσα τους..Ναι πολλά άτομα πίνουν ταυτόχρονα αλλά επειδή ο γιατρός μου είναι πολύ καλός και σαν άνθρωπος και σαν γιατρός τον ακούω..Με την αγοραφοβία έχω μεγάλη βελτίωση αλλά ακόμα υπάρχει διότι υπάρχουν θέματα μέσα μου άλυτα..
Μην φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα θεανώ,καλύτερα να λαμβάνονται παρά να αποφευγονται σε περιπτώσεις που το άτομο υποφέρει..Εγω φοβόμουν να πάρω τα ζάναξ επειδή άκουγα τις φήμες και υπέφερα σαν χαζός αλλά μια φορά που μ έπιασε σε μέρος ερημικό με τ αυτοκίνητο και η κρίση ήταν βαρβάτη επειδή τα είχα πάντα μαζί μου το πήρα και υπογλώσσιο που δρα ταχύτατα και σε ενα τεταρτο ισιωσα αλλιώς δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπορέσω να γυρίσω πίσω..απο τότε κατάλαβα οτι δεν υπάρχει λογος να βασανίζομαι..

----------


## manos32

τα φάρμακα όταν τα ξεκινήσεις θα τα παίρνεις σταθερά...για να δημιουργούν σταθερά επίπεδα στο αίμα και να κυκλοφορούν τον οργανισμό..αλλιώς μην τα πάρεις καθόλου,δεν έχει νόημα...Ειδικά οι εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης που σου έγραψαν θέλουν σταθερά πιστα ληψη,και μετά απο κανα μήνα ερχεται η βελτίωση..
Πολύ καλό φάρμακο το εντάκτ ειδικά αυτό μάλλον θα ξεκινήσω..

----------


## haniel

Ναι..κγω εναν ολοκληρο χρονο εκανα να το παρω αποφαση..εκλεγα..χτυπιομουν ..κ αφου τα πηρα μετανιωσα π δε τα ειχα αρχισει νωριτερα..βεβαια τη δευτερη φορα π πηρα θεραπεια..σαν πρωταρα παλι..παλι δεν ηθελα..κ παλι κλαματα..τρελααα..

----------


## θεανω

Αμα τα ξεκινησω τα φαρμακα σταθερα θα τα παιρνω, εγω μιλαω για δυο μερουλες μονο για να μπορεσω να πιω κατι παραπανω... :Smile: 
Λες να πειραζει? Δεν ρωτησα και τον γιατρο ισως πρεπει να τον παρω ενα τηλεφωνο...Αμα φυσικα τελικα αποφασισω να τα παρω...Δεν ειναι οτι τα φοβαμαι παντως (αλλωστε επειδη ρωτησα ο ψυχιατρος με διαβεβαιωσε πως δεν δημιουργουν κανενα προβλημα σε κανενα οργανο και πως που λεει ο λογος και μια ζωη να τα παιρνεις δεν παθαινεις κατι), απλα σκεφτομαι οτι ακομα ειμαι πολυ μικρη για να μπαινω σε αυτες τις διαδικασιες...Σκεφτομαι και την ψυχολογο που ειχα παει και μου ειχε πει να μην μπλεξω με φαρμακα καλυτερα, ε και καταλαβαινεις...Με εχει ποιασει μια απελπισια να μην ξερω τι να κανω...Υπαρχουν και στιγμες πλεον που ειμαι καλα, ενω πριν 2 εβδομαδες ας πουμε ημουν ολη την ημερα χαλια, οποτε λεω μηπως να το παλεψω μονη μου καλυτερα ...Αλλα μετα παλι κατι με ποιανει και λεω απο αυριο :Smile:  χαχχαχα...Ακομα και σε αυτο το θεμα παντως ειμαι ανικανη να παρω μια αποφαση και να την τηρησω...

----------


## manos32

Καλημέρα!
Δεν πειράζει σίγουρα απλά δε θα χει κανένα νόημα να τα πάρεις για δυο μέρες με διακοπή..
Ετσι κι αλλιώς σε κανα μήνα θα δείς διαφορά..Τα φάρμακα δεν θεραπεύουν οριστικά,καταλαγιάζουν τα συμπτώματα πυροσβεστικά όπως κάνουν τα παυσίπονα στην ουσία,
μέχρι ν ανακτήσει ο αργανισμός τις δυνάμεις του πάλι,και να μπορέσει το άτομο να σπάσει τον φαύλο κύκλο που τον μπλοκάρει..
Πολλοί άνθρωποι που σταμάτησαν τα φάρμακα χωρίς να έχουν λύσει τα εσωτερικά τους μετά τη διακοπή της θεραπέιας σιγά σιγά ξαναυποτροπίασαν.
ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ NA λυθούν όλα απ τη ρίζα τους..

----------


## viviann

καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα!!! Μη σκάτε για τίποτα, όλα όσα νιώθουμε είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικά!! Έχουμε αποκτήσει φοβίες με τα ψυχοσωματικά που μας επισκέπτονται καθημερινά και αρχίζουμε να ψάχνουμε και να τρελαινόμαστε μέχρι κ με βασικές λειτουργίες του οργανισμού μας! Χαλαρώστε κι απλά δεχθείτε όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά χωρίς άγχος κ φόβο...όσο μας φοβίζουν, τόσο γιγαντώνονται!!! Όλα θα περάσουν και θα τα θυμόμαστε σαν ένα κακό όνειρο!!!

----------


## JimZe

Σε δύο ώρες μπαίνω στο λεωφορείο για 4ωρο δρομολόγιο, εαν επιζήσω θα γράψω το βράδυ από το πατρικό  :Stick Out Tongue: ... 

Καλημέρα σε όλους, να έχετε μια ήσυχη και ηρεμη μέρα!

----------


## viviann

και το σκεφτόμουν σήμερα οτι καιρό έχουν να εμφανισθούν οι έκτακτές μου...μόλις σημειώθηκε μιαααα...τι να σου κάνουν κι αυτές με τόσο άγχος που με έχω φορτώσει απο τις φοβίες μου...αλλά πάλι παρατήρησα οτι ήμουν καμπουριασμένη και τα είχα συμπιέσει όλα απο κοιλιά κλπ...οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να χω και κάτι ψιλά απο διαφραγματοκήλη!! Το μόνο παρήγορο είναι οτι δεν εμφανίζονται με την ίφια έμφαση όπως παλιά...αυτό το "ΓΚΝΤΟΥΠ-ΓΚΝΤΟΥΠ" που εδώ το έκανα...στα Γιάννενα τ'ακούγανε!! χαχαχ

----------


## viviann

Καλό κι ευχάριστο ταξίδι JimZe!!! καλό δρόμο να έχεις!!

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα παιδια μου! 
Μανο εννοειται πως θα κανω και ψυχοθεραπεια αλλωστε αυτο ακριβως μου προτεινε και ο ψυχιατρος, αφου μου ειπε πως μονο με τα φαρμακα οταν τα κοψω θα ξαναγυρισω στα ιδια...
Jimze καλο ταξιδι ολα θα πανε καλα και μην αγχωνεσαι για τιποτα!!! 
Βιβιανακι χαχαχα και εμενα ετσι ακριβως ηταν οι εκτακτες μου...Πολυ δυνατες ρε παιδι μου...Παντως και εγω τωρα εχω παρα πολλες ημερες να παθω και τουλαχιστον φαινεται πως γλιτωσα απο αυτο το συμπτωμα...Ελπιζω οριστικα... :Smile:

----------


## JimZe

Και εγώ έκανα μια ήπια έκτακτη το πρωί που καθόμουν... Μετά τις 3 απανωτές χθεσινές, μια ίσον καμία :Stick Out Tongue: . Ευχαριστώ παιδιά να'στε καλά, μια χαρά θα΄ναι.

----------


## viviann

χαχαχα...Έρε τις άτιμες!!! δε μας σκιάζει φοβέρα καμιά παιδιά!!! Οι περισσότεροι έχουν απλώς οι δικές μας είναι πιο τσαούσες και τις νιώθουμε!!! χαχαχα

----------


## zugaki

Γεια σε ολους!!! Να εχουμε μια καλη & γιορτινη εβδομαδα!!!
Εγω παιδια ξυπναω δυο τρεις φορες κατα τη διαρκεια του βραδιου (συγκεκριμενες ωρες). Εσεις εχετε αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα; (τα ψυχοσωματικα τα αγνοω οσο μπορω και προχωρούν καλώς)

----------


## viviann

Παιδια ειμαι στα σεμιναρια κ με πιασε τρελο σφιξιμο που ανεβαινε στο λαιμο...πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα... :-( αντε παλι φοβος...δεν ξερω αν το χει νιωσει κανεις...πφφφφ

----------


## JimZe

Κλασσικο συμπτωμα εμενα κιολας καποιες φορες με γαργαλαει κιολας στο λαιμο και μου ρχεται να βηξω... Ελα βρε Βιβιαν μια χαρα ηρεμησε εγω ειμαι στριμωγμενος στη θεση σε ασφυκτικα γεματο λεωφορειο και δεν εχω παθει τπτ ευτυχως απορω δηλαδη με την ηρεμια που εχω... Μην τρομαζεις με τα ψυχοσωματικα αγνοησετο και θα φυγει..

Ζυγακι φυσικα! Εγω αυτο το παθαινα κατα τη διαρκεια της εξεταστικης λογω αγχους... Μαλιστα μια περιοδο για 1 βδομαδα ειχα τρομερες αυπνιες, για να με πιασει ο υπνος εβγαινα 1ωρα το βραδυ και εκανα βολτες...

----------


## zugaki

> Κλασσικο συμπτωμα εμενα κιολας καποιες φορες με γαργαλαει κιολας στο λαιμο και μου ρχεται να βηξω... Ελα βρε Βιβιαν μια χαρα ηρεμησε εγω ειμαι στριμωγμενος στη θεση σε ασφυκτικα γεματο λεωφορειο και δεν εχω παθει τπτ ευτυχως απορω δηλαδη με την ηρεμια που εχω... Μην τρομαζεις με τα ψυχοσωματικα αγνοησετο και θα φυγει..
> 
> Ζυγακι φυσικα! Εγω αυτο το παθαινα κατα τη διαρκεια της εξεταστικης λογω αγχους... Μαλιστα μιανοεριοδο για 1 βδομαδα ειχα τρομερες αυπνιες, για να με πιασει ο υπνος εβγαινα 1ωρα το βραδυ και εκανα βολτες...


Πώς το αντιμετώπισες;; Καλα και εγω πριν 2 μήνες που ειχαν ξεκινησει τα ψυχοσωματικα και ειχα τρομαξει δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω. Τωρα ξυπναω ενδιαμεσα και ξανακοιμαμαι αλλα δεν ειναι μονοκοματο!

----------


## JimZe

> Πώς το αντιμετώπισες;; Καλα και εγω πριν 2 μήνες που ειχαν ξεκινησει τα ψυχοσωματικα και ειχα τρομαξει δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω. Τωρα ξυπναω ενδιαμεσα και ξανακοιμαμαι αλλα δεν ειναι μονοκοματο!


4 στις 7 μερες θα ξυπνησω και εγω μια φορα μεστο βραδυ για αγνωστη αιτια και μετα ξανακοιμαμαι κανονικα μεχρι το πρωι... Περιοδοι αγχους ειναι, τοτε με το που ειχε τελιωσε η εξεταστικη απλα μετα χωρις να κανω τπτ επανηλθα

----------


## viviann

Σοβαρα βρε JimZe?? Τοσο εντονο κ ασχημο συναισθημα?? Σαν να μου βγαινει η ψυχη ενα πραγμα...ελα χριστε κ παναγια. Το ειχα στις διακοπες κ πιο εντονο αλλα το χα ξεπερασει. Σα θανατικο...πφφφ μπραβο JimZe συνεχισε ετσι!!!! Αχ πολυ με βοηθησες...μακαρι να εχεις δικαιο

----------


## zugaki

> 4 στις 7 μερες θα ξυπνησω και εγω μια φορα μεστο βραδυ για αγνωστη αιτια και μετα ξανακοιμαμαι κανονικα μεχρι το πρωι... Περιοδοι αγχους ειναι, τοτε με το που ειχε τελιωσε η εξεταστικη απλα μετα χωρις να κανω τπτ επανηλθα


Απλά πιστευω οτι μου χει κολλησει κ το μυαλο λιγο εκει, με το που θα ξυπνησω βλεπω αμεσως το ρολοι για να δω ποσο κοιμηθηκα...

----------


## θεανω

Zugaki εχω και απο αυτο! Αμ πως,σιγα μην μου ξεφευγε...Λοιπον ξυπνουσα και εγω κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου (για την ακριβεια πεταγομουν) με κομμενη την ανασα και ενιωθα πως καποιος μου ρουφαει την ψυχη...Πραγματικα απαισιο συναισθημα... Αλλα εφυγε ευτυχως...Ειναι καθαρα θεμα αγχους...

----------


## JimZe

> Zugaki εχω και απο αυτο! Αμ πως,σιγα μην μου ξεφευγε...Λοιπον ξυπνουσα και εγω κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου (για την ακριβεια πεταγομουν) με κομμενη την ανασα και ενιωθα πως καποιος μου ρουφαει την ψυχη...Πραγματικα απαισιο συναισθημα... Αλλα εφυγε ευτυχως...Ειναι καθαρα θεμα αγχους...


Πωω Θεανω τι ειπες τωρα, μολις το θυμηθηκα και εγω κατι παρομοιο... Ειχα πεσει νωρις για υπνο κατα τις 11μιση και ξαφνικα πεταγομαι με ενα περιεργο βαρος σαν αλλος ανθρωπος, πραγματικα ενιωθα σαν καποιος αλλος, κοιταξα την ωρα γιατι νομιζα κοιμομουν πολλες ωρες αλλα ηταν μολις 01:30, ετρεξα στο μπανιο εριχνα νερο πανω μου πρεπει να με επιασε και μια κριση πανικου για 5 λεπτα ωσπου μετα συνηλθα... Απο τις χειροτερες στιγμες των ψυχοσωματκων αυτο το βιωμα, εξωπραγματικο...

Τελικα εγω ολα τα ψυσωματικα τα εχω βιωσει.. Πολυ τυχερος ευτυχως που καποια φευγουν μονα τους

----------


## viviann

Παιδιά κ εγώ είμαι καλύτερα!! Δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω εκείνη την ώρα... νομίζω όμως οτι κατάλαβα την πηγή του. Όταν έκανα την έκτακτη...μετά αισθανόμουν σαν ένα εσωτεικό βάρος το οποίο εξωτερικεύτηκε με αυτό το πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα...πφφφφ...τι πράγμα κι αυτό ρε παιδιά... Εκεί που λε΄ς ξεφεύγω γίνεται πάλι αυτό κ σε τρομάζει. Φυσικά ειμαι καλα τώρα απο πείσμα!

----------


## haniel

Ολοι στη θεση τους..σωοι κ αβλαβεις..χαιρομαι..εγω πηγα για κοφι..μια ψιλοδυσπνοια..μια ψιλοζαλαδα..αλλα ναμαι κγω..ολα γκουντ!

----------


## θεανω

Jimze και εχω δυστυχως τα εχω βιωσει ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα... :Smile:  Και ειμαι πολυ ατυχη γιατι τα περισσοτερα δεν φευγουν απο μονα τους, αλλα καθονται και μου κανουν παρεα για πολυ καιρο...
Ελπιζω ομως σιγα σιγα να κουραστουν και να φυγουν, γιατι τα βαρεθηκα...
Οσο για το τιναγμα στον υπνο εγω ξυπνουσα σαν να ειχα παθει εκτακτη δηλαδη με αυτο το αισθημα οτι μου κοβεται η αναπνοη...Πραγματικα απαισιο και πολυ τρομαχτικο...
Βιβιανακι μου πως εισαι τωρα? :Smile: 
Haniel, ε δεν γινεται να μην εχουμε και τιποτα...Χαχαχα εμενα σημερα το μενου εχει παλι δυσπνοια και δυσφορια σε τραγικο βαθμο...

----------


## viviann

Καλυτερα ειμαι γλυκο μου κοριτσακι! Ειχα δουλιτσα οποτε δν ασχολουμουν με αυτα... το θεμα ειναι οταν δν εχεις τπτ σπουδαιο κ ασχολειδαι με το δε με επισσε σημερα αυτο ή εκεινο κ να σου τα μετααααα!!! Χαχα haniel χαιρομαι που εισαι καλυτερα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι...Και εγω παντως σε σχεση με λιγο καιρο πριν νομιζω πως ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα σε γενικες γραμμες...Παλι εννοειται με ποιανουν ψυχοσωματικα στο φουλ, αλλα κανω καποια θετικα βηματακια...Ας πουμε δεν σκεφτομαι καθολου πλεον την ιδεα ενος δευτερου καρδιολογου (να πω την αληθεια βαριεμαι να παω και προτιμω να χαλασω και τα λεφτακια μου καπου αλλου)...Φυσικα ομωε ταχυκαρδιες εχω και αρκετα συχνα, απλα δεν ασχολουμαι τοσο...Τωρα παντως το μονιμο συμπτωμα ειναι η δυσπνοια και μια αισθηση πνιξιματος απο τον λαιμο...Αλλα και παλι δεν δινω τοσο σημασια...

----------


## viviann

Ακρινως ετσι κ γω κοριτσακι μου... το σκατοσφιξιμο-πνιξιμο να μην ειχα...τπτ δε θα με ενοιαζε!!! Πολυ επιμονα βγηκαν τα σκασμενα...πφφ απο οτι καταλαβα ολοι το ιδιο εχουμε αυτο τον καιρο!

----------


## JimZe

Τελικά η καλύτερη βοήθεια έρχεται από κει που δε το περιμένεις. Εξιστόρισα την ιστορία μου στους δικούς μου και σε μια θεια μου, αγχώθηκαν λίγο τους εξηγησα τι είναι η έκτακτη συστολή και η μάνα μου μου είπε 'α καλά μου λεει να ηξερες πόσα χρόνια το παθαίνω αυτό, τραβα δες μέσα να δεις τι φάρμακα έχω' αν και στο τέλος από ότι κατάλαβα δεν κάνει έκτακτες αλλά κάτι άλλο. Μου είπαν να πάμε αύριο σε ένα γνωστό καρδιολόγο, το καλύτερο της πόλης να με δει και αυτός και να μου εξηγησει γιατί το παθαίνω για να μου φύγει η φοβία γιατί λένε ότι το έχω πάρει από φόβο χαχα μέσα έπεσαν. Τους είπα ότι δε χρειάζεται, ξέρω ότι δεν έχω καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα, αλλά εν τέλει μπορεί και να πάω έτσι για άλλη μια εξέταση αφού επιμένουν  :Stick Out Tongue: . Μετά βέβαια ήρθε ο σωτήρας!! Μπαίνει ο ξαδερφός μου, 28 χρονών, τον οποίο γενικά πάντα τον θεωρούσα ψιλοαναίσθητο όπως τον αδερφό μου και τελικά μου είπε πράγματα που δε περίμενα καθόλου. Του είπα τι μου συμβαίνει και γέλαγε και μου είπε επακριβώς: ' Εμένα μου λες για έκτακτες, εγώ στο στρατό με τη πίεση και όλα αυτά έκανα 10 απανωτές ντουπ ντουπ, στη πάτρα στις σπουδές το ίδιο, είχα τρέξει σε πόσους γιατρούς για εξετάσεις δίχως να μου βρουν τίποτα και τελικά πήγα σε ψυχιατρο και παίρνω ακόμα χάπια που και που, xanax και ένα άλλο'. Τεράστια ανακούφιση, μου μίλαγε για κρίσεις πανικού και άγχους πουυ εγώ φοβόμουν να μιλήσω για κρίσεις πανικού διότι δε θα με καταλάβαιναν, και ότι ο γιατρός του είχε πει ότι πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις στην αρχή του γιατί πολλοί το αφήνουν να συσσωρεύεται ανά τα χρόνια και στο τέλος καταλήγεις σε πιο επώδυνες ψυχικές διαταραχές. Μου είπε να μη με φοβίζει και να μην αγχώνομαι, οι έκτακτες δεν είναι τίποτα και δε πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα, και γενικά να είμαι πιο χαλαρός και αδιάφορος... Χαχα τα τελευταία αυτός σίγουρα τα έχει καταφέρει για αυτό και το έχει ξεπεράσει τόσο πολύ. 

Αυτά λοιπόν, το σοι έχει και άλλον με παρόμοια συμπτώματα οπότε ηρέμησα κάπως. Και ποιος ξέρει πόσοι ακόμα πάσχουν από αγχωτικές διαταραχές και δε το γνωρίζουν ή το αγνοούυν. 

Καληνυχτώ με κάποιες ενοχλήσεις στο θώρακα και λίγο εσωτερικό τρέμουλο... all time classic. 
Καλό βράδυ, ήρεμο και ήσυχο ύπνο σε όλους!

----------


## haniel

Σας πηρε ολους ο μορφεας στην αγκαλιτσα τ? Εγω το ματι γαριδα..εχω κ κατι πονακια στη καρδουλα..αλοιμονο!

----------


## haniel

..χαλαρωσα..διαβασα κ τα ψυχολογικα μ..κ ηρεμησα.καλο μας ξημερωμα ομορφιες..

----------


## zugaki

Καλημέρα! Οτιδήποτε από όλα αυτά είναι στο μυαλό μας και μόνο καθαρά! Λοιπόν, τι σας έλεγα χθες ότι ξυπναω πολλές φορες κατα τη διάρκεια του ύπνου κλπ. όλη μερα χθες έθρεφα φοβίες για τον υπνο, διαβαζα διαφορα με αποτελεσμα το βραδυ το ματι να ειναι γαριδα! Τυχαιο;;;; Καθαρα και μονο ο φοβος μου μηπως δεν κοιμηθω το βραδυ πραγματοποιηθηκε! Ειχα αρκετο καιρο που επεφτα κ κοιμομουν πολυ γρηγορα, ε χθες αφου τα σκεφτομουν ολα αυτα δεν ερχοταν ο μορφεας. Και να οι ταχυπαλμιες μετα (απο φοβο και αγχος) Οτι σκεψεις κανουμε, τις παθαινουμε πολυ απλα

Να και κατι αληθινο.... "Η 'καταστροφοποίηση' έπειτα από μια νύχτα αϋπνίας απλώς χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα. Αν αρχίσετε να ανησυχείτε για το ότι δεν κοιμηθήκατε καλά το προηγούμενο βράδυ, θα αυξήσετε το άγχος σας για τον ύπνο και επομένως και την αϋπνία σας. Δεν χρειάζεται να αναπληρώσετε όλες τις ώρες ύπνου που χάσατε. Αρκεί να κοιμηθείτε ένα βράδυ καλά για να είσαστε πάλι σε φόρμα. Αν εξακολουθήσετε να… ζείτε φυσιολογικά έπειτα από μερικές νύχτες αϋπνίας, το πιο πιθανό είναι να την ξεπεράσετε. Αν στρέψετε την προσοχή σας σε αυτήν, η αϋπνία θα προκαλέσει αϋπνία!"

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα σε όλους μας!!! Παιδιά πόσο δίκαιο έχουμε όλοι όμως...ξέρουμε επακριβώς τι μας συμβαίνει κι όμως του επιτρέπθμε να μας ξανασυμβεί... Zugaki, έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο...πολλοί απο μας έχουμε φτάσει στο στάδιο της αυθυποβολής. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, πριν σκεφτόμουν τις έκτακτες και πήγε να με πιάσει το σφίξιμο της έκτακτης και λέω οχι ρε φίλε μου...τι γρήγορη ανταπόκριση είναι αυτή?? αχαχαχα επίσης, για χθές το μεσημέρι που ήμουν στα σεμινάρια κ με έπιασε αυτό το πολύ χάλια ψυχοσωματικό...πάλι σκεφτόμουν οτι με αφήσανε και τσουπ πάρε να χεις κατι τρομαχτικό για να μη το ξεχνάς!! Προσπαθώ να είμαι ήρεμη αλλά ακόμα κ τώρα που σας γράφω νιώθω μέσα μου αυτό το χάλια αίσθημα του άγχους.Πλάκα έχει η μάνα μου...της λέω "λες να έχω αρχίσει να τρελαίνομαι??" & μου λέει " ναι έτσι πιστεύω, έλα τρελή μου να σε βάλω να φάς τώρα..." χαχαχαχ Τι ακούν κι αυτές οι μάνες!!! Αυτό με το ύπνο παιδιά κι εγώ το έχω πάθει...ξυπνούσα κανα 4-5 βράδια με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως εσείς...μάλιστα ένα βράδια ένιωσα την έκτακτη κ ξύπνησα ( θα ανατινάχθηκα ολόκληρη μάλλον αλλά στο 2' ξανακοιμήθηκα...

----------


## θεανω

Καλημερα!
Jimze, καταλαβαινω οτι η ιστορια των δικων σου ανθρωπων σε ανακουφισε...Εγω εδω στο φορουμ μπαινω και βλεπω ατομα αγνωστα με τα ιδια προβληματα με εμενα και παιρνω κουραγιο, ποσω μαλλον να εχω ατομα στο περιβαλλον μου που να αντιμετωπιζουν τα ιδια... Ομως αγχωθηκα τωρα με κατι αλλο...θες να ρωτησεις τον ξαδερφο σου αυτο που του ειπε ο ψυχιατρος του οτι αμα δεν το αντιμετωπισεις συσωρευεται και με τα χρονια μπορεις να καταληξεις σε πιο επωδυνες ψυχικες διαταραχες? :Frown: 
Zuhaki εννοειται πως γενικα οτι σκεφτεσαι απο αυτα το παθαινεις...Εγω οταν εμφανισα την δυσπνοια σκεφτομουν ποιος ξερει ποσο καιρο θα μου κρατησει κτλπ και αγχωνομουν με αποτελεσμα να την εχω μεχρι τωρα...
Παντως μην σκεφτεσαι το θεμα υπνου...Υπαρχουν ευτυχως πολλες λυσεις για αυτο...Μπορεις να πιεις καμια βαλεριανα, η να κοιμηθεις ενα βραδυ πολυ λιγο με αποτελεσμα το επομενο να νυσταξεις πολυ νωρις και ετσι σιγα σιγα να φτιαξεις το προγραμμα του υπνου σου...Και προπαντως μην κανεις το λαθος και το σκεφτεσαι...

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιανακι ασε σε αυτες τις μανες εικονισμα πρεπει να κανουμε :Smile:  Εμενα η δικη μου δεν φανταζεσαι τι εχει ακουσει και εχει και προβλημα υγειας και την επιδεινωνω χειροτερα...Την εχω τρελανει βασικα την γυναικα...

----------


## zugaki

> Καλημερα!
> Jimze, καταλαβαινω οτι η ιστορια των δικων σου ανθρωπων σε ανακουφισε...Εγω εδω στο φορουμ μπαινω και βλεπω ατομα αγνωστα με τα ιδια προβληματα με εμενα και παιρνω κουραγιο, ποσω μαλλον να εχω ατομα στο περιβαλλον μου που να αντιμετωπιζουν τα ιδια... Ομως αγχωθηκα τωρα με κατι αλλο...θες να ρωτησεις τον ξαδερφο σου αυτο που του ειπε ο ψυχιατρος του οτι αμα δεν το αντιμετωπισεις συσωρευεται και με τα χρονια μπορεις να καταληξεις σε πιο επωδυνες ψυχικες διαταραχες?
> Zuhaki εννοειται πως γενικα οτι σκεφτεσαι απο αυτα το παθαινεις...Εγω οταν εμφανισα την δυσπνοια σκεφτομουν ποιος ξερει ποσο καιρο θα μου κρατησει κτλπ και αγχωνομουν με αποτελεσμα να την εχω μεχρι τωρα...
> Παντως μην σκεφτεσαι το θεμα υπνου...Υπαρχουν ευτυχως πολλες λυσεις για αυτο...Μπορεις να πιεις καμια βαλεριανα, η να κοιμηθεις ενα βραδυ πολυ λιγο με αποτελεσμα το επομενο να νυσταξεις πολυ νωρις και ετσι σιγα σιγα να φτιαξεις το προγραμμα του υπνου σου...Και προπαντως μην κανεις το λαθος και το σκεφτεσαι...


Η βαλεριανα βοηθαει λες; Δε ξερω με αγχωνει πολυ αυτο το θεμα, εχω ενα μονιμο φοβο αν θα καταφερω να κοιμηθω καθε βραδυ και ξερω οτι ακουγεται κουτο αλλα και ομως...

----------


## viviann

αστα κοριτσάκι μου μετά θα θέλουν και οι μάνες μας ψυχιάτρους για να στανιάρουν!!  :Big Grin:  Εγώ δόξα το θεό έστρωσα στον ύπνο κατα πολύ...τλχ έχω κάποιες ώρες που ηρεμεί μυαλό και σώμα! Αλλά όλη την επόμενη μέρα πάνε αέρα όλα μαζί!!! Τον πάν είναι να είναι απασχολημένο το μυαλό...χθές βράδυ στη δουλεία ένιωθα πράγματα που ένιωθα κ πέρυσι και πρόπερσι...φέτος λέω τι σκατά με φοβίζουν;; Το φιλοσόφησα την ώρα που ένα κούρα ομορφιάς ( είχα γίνει πίσσα μαύρη με αυτή τη χαζομάρα) και λέω...'αστα να επιμένουν...ναι, δε λέω ώρες ώρες τα κανω πάνω μου αλλά ούτε θα κάτσω να κλειστώ σπίτι, ούτε να βρεθώ με κόσμο, ούτε να αβάλλω ταξίδι επείδη θα σκέφτομαι οτι αν με πιάσει τι θα κάνω..κι αν έχει νοσοκομείο κλπ κλπ το βιώσα πολύ χειρότερα και μάλιστα απείχα απο τον τόπο μου 9 ώρες και μεσολαβούσε και θάλασσα...είχα βρει βέβαια ένα πανέμορφο σημείο που με ηρεμούσε κ φυσικά το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας που γινόταν αντιληπτό απο όλη την χώρα του νησιού.

----------


## zugaki

> αστα κοριτσάκι μου μετά θα θέλουν και οι μάνες μας ψυχιάτρους για να στανιάρουν!!  Εγώ δόξα το θεό έστρωσα στον ύπνο κατα πολύ...τλχ έχω κάποιες ώρες που ηρεμεί μυαλό και σώμα! Αλλά όλη την επόμενη μέρα πάνε αέρα όλα μαζί!!! Τον πάν είναι να είναι απασχολημένο το μυαλό...χθές βράδυ στη δουλεία ένιωθα πράγματα που ένιωθα κ πέρυσι και πρόπερσι...φέτος λέω τι σκατά με φοβίζουν;; Το φιλοσόφησα την ώρα που ένα κούρα ομορφιάς ( είχα γίνει πίσσα μαύρη με αυτή τη χαζομάρα) και λέω...'αστα να επιμένουν...ναι, δε λέω ώρες ώρες τα κανω πάνω μου αλλά ούτε θα κάτσω να κλειστώ σπίτι, ούτε να βρεθώ με κόσμο, ούτε να αβάλλω ταξίδι επείδη θα σκέφτομαι οτι αν με πιάσει τι θα κάνω..κι αν έχει νοσοκομείο κλπ κλπ το βιώσα πολύ χειρότερα και μάλιστα απείχα απο τον τόπο μου 9 ώρες και μεσολαβούσε και θάλασσα...είχα βρει βέβαια ένα πανέμορφο σημείο που με ηρεμούσε κ φυσικά το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας που γινόταν αντιληπτό απο όλη την χώρα του νησιού.


Είχες δλδ προβλημα με τον υπνο και το εφτιαξες;

----------


## viviann

ειχα για 2 βδομάδες, ξυπνούσα σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ με ταχυπαλμία...εκείνο τον καιρό φοβόμουν μην πάθω τίποτα μες τον ύπνο μου...τώρα μου έμεινε η φοβία μόνο για τον ξύπνιο μου...χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω, το παλεύω!!

----------


## JimZe

Καλησπερα, τελικα το πρωι υστερα απο επιμονη της μανας μου και μιας θειας πηγα σε εναν γνωστο της καρδιολογο, τον καλυτερο της πολης, εξαιρετικος γιατρος και ανθρωπος. Τελικα στην επαρχια βρισκεις πιο συνειδητοποιημενους και ανθρωπινους γιατρους. Του ειπα το προβλημα ειδε και το καρδιογραφημα που ειχα κανει πριν κανα μηνα με εξετασε και αυτος και φυσικα ολα φυσιολογικα παλι. Μου εξηγησε για τις εκτακτες οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα, οτι δεν εχω καν αρρυθμιες και η ταχυκαρδια που με πιανει οταν αγχωνομαι απλα να μη τη σκεφτομαι και να την αγνοω... Μου ειπε οτι ειμαι πολυ νεος να σκεφτομαι τετοια πραγματα εδω αλλοι 50χρονων με φραγμενες αρτηριες και αλλα τοσα και δεν αγχωνονται.. Ειπε να ηρεμησω και οτι ειναι κριμα να ξεκινησω απο τωρα αγχολυτικα χαπια..

Ολα καλα λοιπον απο το καρδιολογο αλλα δυστυχως απο χθες λογω του ταξιδιου και της αφαγιας νιωθω κατι ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι που αντανακλουν με αιφνιδιους πονους στο στηθος δεξια κατω και με εχει πιασει αυτος ο φοβος τωρα αχχχχ. Παιζει να εχω καμια παλινδρομηση η τιποτα οισοφαγικη και σκεφτομαι για ενα ραντεβουδακι σε γαστρεντερολογο :Stick Out Tongue: 

Γενικα απο χθες που ηρθα εδω δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα, αθηνα ειχα βρει το ρυθμο μου εδω αποσυντονιστηκα...

----------


## θεανω

Αχαχχα και εγω ευτυχως με τον υπνο πλεον δεν εχω θεμα...Εχω να πεταχτω κανα 2 βδομαδες και ευτυχως φαινεται οτι τουλαχιστον γλιτωσα απο αυτο το βασανο...
Η βαλεριανα εμενα τελικα με βοηθησε...Ενα βραδυ ειχα πιει και ενω αρχικα νομιζα πως δεν κανει τιποτα, μετα απο λιγη ωρα ειχα χαλαρωσει αρκετα και με πηρε ο υπνος...Βεβαια με ειχε ποιασει φοβια και νομιζα πως μουδιαζε το προσωπο μου, πως το κεφαλι μου ηταν βαρυ και αλλες τετοιες βλακειες...Στο μυαλο μου ηταν :Smile: χιχχιχ
Τεσπα το ζητημα ειναι να μην το σκεφτεσαι...Γιατι αυθυποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου και μετα οτι σκεφτεσαι το παθαινεις...

----------


## θεανω

Jimze μην αφηνεις το ενα οργανο και μεταπηδας σε αλλο...Αυτο ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να κανεις...Τα ιδια εκανα και εγω και εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο...Να εισαι σιγουρος πως και σε γαστρεντερολογο να πας, μετα θα θελεις να παρεις και απο αλλον μια δευτερη γνωμη, και μετα αν και εκεινος σε διαβεβαιωσει πως εισαι καλα θα βρεις κατι αλλο να ασχολησαι...Ακουσε με οσο ειναι καιρος...Ξαναπηγαινε σε γιατρο μονο αν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος...
Και εγω παντως με το στομαχι φοβομουν και για παλινδρομηση και εκανα γαστροσκοπηση και δεν φανηκε τιποτα...Η παλινδρομηση εχει και αλλα συμπτωματα...

----------


## zugaki

> Καλησπερα, τελικα το πρωι υστερα απο επιμονη της μανας μου και μιας θειας πηγα σε εναν γνωστο της καρδιολογο, τον καλυτερο της πολης, εξαιρετικος γιατρος και ανθρωπος. Τελικα στην επαρχια βρισκεις πιο συνειδητοποιημενους και ανθρωπινους γιατρους. Του ειπα το προβλημα ειδε και το καρδιογραφημα που ειχα κανει πριν κανα μηνα με εξετασε και αυτος και φυσικα ολα φυσιολογικα παλι. Μου εξηγησε για τις εκτακτες οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα, οτι δεν εχω καν αρρυθμιες και η ταχυκαρδια που με πιανει οταν αγχωνομαι απλα να μη τη σκεφτομαι και να την αγνοω... Μου ειπε οτι ειμαι πολυ νεος να σκεφτομαι τετοια πραγματα εδω αλλοι 50χρονων με φραγμενες αρτηριες και αλλα τοσα και δεν αγχωνονται.. Ειπε να ηρεμησω και οτι ειναι κριμα να ξεκινησω απο τωρα αγχολυτικα χαπια..
> 
> Ολα καλα λοιπον απο το καρδιολογο αλλα δυστυχως απο χθες λογω του ταξιδιου και της αφαγιας νιωθω κατι ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι που αντανακλουν με αιφνιδιους πονους στο στηθος δεξια κατω και με εχει πιασει αυτος ο φοβος τωρα αχχχχ. Παιζει να εχω καμια παλινδρομηση η τιποτα οισοφαγικη και σκεφτομαι για ενα ραντεβουδακι σε γαστρεντερολογο
> 
> Γενικα απο χθες που ηρθα εδω δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα, αθηνα ειχα βρει το ρυθμο μου εδω αποσυντονιστηκα...


Υγιεστατες οι καρδιες μας!!!! Ας ξεκολλησουμε απο αυτο, οσο ενοχλητικο και αν ειναι ορισμενες φορες!

----------


## JimZe

Θεανω μολις ηρθε ο ξαδερφος μου και τον ρωτησα σχετικα για αυτο με τον γιατρο αλλα δε θυμοταν πολλα. Μονο αυτο οτι αν το αφησεις πολλα χρονια και σε κατακλυζει και δε το αντιμετωπισεις στην αρχη που ειναι και πιο ευκολο μετα μπορει να εξελιχθει σε κατι βαιθυτερο..

----------


## θεανω

Ωραια...οποτε απο αγχωδη διαταραχη που εχω τωρα μπορει σε καποια χρονια να καταληξω με σχιζοφρενεια? Τεσπα πλακα κανω, ομως οντως εχει μια βαση αυτο, οτι δηλαδη αμα δεν το αντιμετωπισεις εξελισσεται σε κατι χειροτερο...

----------


## haniel

Παιδακια μ..αχ..μην φοβαστε τις αυπνιες..μη φοβαστε τπτ..εγω ειχα αυπνιες..τρελενομουν..μετα ειχα υπνηλιες..παλι φοβομουν..οτι κ να παθουμε..οτι κ να νιωσουμε..θα φοβομαστε..κ θα ψαχνουμε το γιατι..χωρις να υπαρχει..αυτη ειναι η παθηση μας..
Παραυτα..εχτες κ ενω αποκοιμηθηκα εστω κ αργα..ξαφνικα..μαλλον κοιμομουν ελαφρα..με το που σηκωνεται ο δικος μ για να πιει νερο..αυτο ηταν..σηκωνομα..ξαφνικα δεν αισθανομουν καλα..οι παλμοι σε 3 λεπτα εφτασαν 164..πανικοςςς..κρισαρα αγαπημενα μ παιδακια..αχχχ..κ εννοειται σημερα ειμαι πολυ πεσμενο..

----------


## viviann

Haniel ου να του παίρνεις ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό στο κρεβάτι!  :Big Grin:  Καταλαβαίνω, πολύ ασχημο συναίσθημα να ξυπνάς με ταχυπαλμίες...το έχω νιώσει κι εγώ!! Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις όσο μπορείς κ κάνε μόνο θετικές σκέψεις...εγώ σήμερα ειμαι καλύτερα εκτός απο κάποια 1-2 σφιξιματάκια τύπου έκτακτης κ έναν ανεπαίσθητο κόμπο στο λαιμό αλλά δεν τα έδωσα πολύ σημασία σήμερα κ νομίζω ήμουν αρκετά καλα!!!

----------


## dcat

Παιδιά πόσο καιρό τα αντιμετωπίζεται όλα αυτά? Αυτό με τη συσσώρευση συμβαίνει αλλά όχι τόσο συχνά πολλές φορές ο οργανισμός επανέρχεται και μόνος του μετά από ένα εξάμηνο χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή εξαρτάται πάντα το άτομο και την κατάσταση, το σημαντικό είναι να αποβληθεί το άγχος, το πολύ και το παράλογο τουλάχιστον, αφού έχουν γίνει και οι απαραίτητες εξετάσεις για αποκλεισμό παθολογικών καταστάσεων και έπειτα με ορθολογική σκέψη να αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά , τα συμπτώματα δε φεύγουν τόσο εύκολα χρειάζεται χρόνος για να ανακάμψει ο οργανισμός.

----------


## viviann

Αααα, μπορω να ελπιζω δλδ εγω που ειμαι στο 4μηνο οτι κατι λιγο μου εμεινε ακομα!! Μακαρι να ναι ετσι αλλα θελει δουλεια με το εγω μας!! Αντε γτ δινω κατι αναστεναγμους...αλλο πραγμα για μπορεσω να νιωσω καλυτερα...

----------


## dcat

Θέλει πολλή δουλειά και υπομονή.. τι να πω ελπίζω να είσαι από τους τυχερούς!

----------


## θεανω

Εγω ειμαι στους δυομιση μηνες...δεν νομιζω να αντεχα αλλον εναμιση, αν υποθεσουμε οτι θελει ενα 4μηνο ο οργανισμος να επανελθει...Ηδη ειμαι στα ορια μου...

----------


## θεανω

Α τωρα ξαναειδα το μνμ! 6μηνο? Μου κανετε πλακα ε?χιχιχι

----------


## Gallowdance

Ψυχοσωματικά έχουμε, θα περάσουν και οι 6 μήνες και τα χρόνια και θα τα διηγούμαστε και θα γελάμε. Κάτι μου λέει βέβαια ότι μέχρι να φτάσει εκείνη η στιγμή άλλα ψυχοσωματικά θα μας "χτυπήσουν την πόρτα". 
Και επειδή διάβασα το thread σου, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είσαι καλά αλλά πολύ πολύ φοβισμένη!!!

Με πολλή αγάπη, μία ομοιοπαθούσα!!!

----------


## θεανω

Κατσε μην κλαιμε μονο και δεν γελαμε :Smile:  Πολυ πιθανο...
Παντως απο ψυχοσωματικα νομιζω εχω κλεισει...Τα εχω παθει ολα, δεν μενει τιποτα αλλο...Το μονο θεμα ειναι το ποσο θα κρατησουν...Ελπιζω ομως να περασουν συντομα...Εσυ τι εχεις? Καρδιοπαθεια η κατι αλλο? :Smile:

----------


## Gallowdance

Μυοπάθεια, κοντά έπεσες  :Stick Out Tongue: . Πρόβλημα με την καρδιά δεν έχω βέβαια.
Από ψυχοσωματικά διάφορα, ταχυκαρδίες, ανήσυχο ύπνο (παλαιότερα δεν μπορούσα να ξυπνήσω), πλάκωμα στο στομάχι και διάφορα άλλα κατά καιρούς.

----------


## Gallowdance

Αν είχες πρόβλημα με την καρδιά σου, βάσει του ιστορικού σου, θα το γνώριζες μετά από τόσο έλεγχο και εξετάσεις.
Δυστυχώς, εδώ που μένω 2-3 κρούσματα μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια και όλοι το ήξεραν και σχεδόν το περίμεναν.
Είσαι καλά, απλά το έβαλες στο μυαλό σου και σου έγινε έμμονη ιδέα. Κανε τις εξετάσεις σου και ό,τι κρίνεις απαραίτητο για να ηρεμήσεις και μίλα σε κάποιον...οικογένεια, φίλους, ειδικό. Ειδικά άμα συμφωνεί και η οικογένειά σου, μην το σκέφτεσαι και μίλα! Θα φύγει ένα βάρος από πάνω σου, εμένα ο πατέρας μου ήταν ανένδοτος και μου έκανε ψυχολογικό πόλεμο και ως εκ τούτου αντί να καλυτερεύω, χειροτέρευα (4 συνεδρίες σε 2 μήνες).

----------


## θεανω

Σιγα μην ειχες προβλημα με την καρδια! Ολοι εδω σφιζουμε απο υγεια, απλα δεν μπορουμε να το καταλαβουμε και ταλαιπωρουμε τον εαυτο μας... σε ειδικο θα παω για ψυχοθεραπεια, απλα πρεπει πρωτα να παρω τα φαρμακα που μου εγραψε για λιγο καιρο (τα οποια βεβαια ακομα δεν εχω αρχισει)...
Οσο για τις εξετασεις σε αλλους γιατρους, θα παω μονο σε νευρολογο...Προς το παρον δεν νιωθω την αναγκη να παω καινσε δευτερο καρδιολογο (πραγμα που σκεφτομουν πολυ εντονα μεχρι πριν λιγες ημερες) οποτε νιωθω πως εχω σημειωσει καποια προοδο...

----------


## Gallowdance

Καλά, το σφύζω από υγεία είναι σχετικό. Οργανικό πρόβλημα ζωτικής σημασίας δεν έχω, αλλά δεν περπατάω και δεν έχω δύναμη στα χέρια και το υπόλοιπο σώμα μου, αυτό δημιουργεί άλλα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίσιμα μεν, αλλά... Σε νευρολόγο γιατί αν επιτρέπεται;;

----------


## viviann

Καλημέραααα!!! Σίγουρα πλέον τα περισσότερα που νιώθουμε είναι απο φόβο κ όχι απο άγχος...το άγχος δημιουργείται μόλις μας πιάσουν τα διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά μας. Είναι πολύ άσχημο να μη μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κανείς με τις διαβεβαιώσεις του αλλά ούτε καν εσύ ο ίδιος να μη μπορείς να βοηθηθείς...Χαίρομαι πολύ φυσικά που όλα αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά κ όχι παθολογικά αλλά θα χαιρόμουν κ περισσότερο αν σταματούσαν να υπάρχουν!!! Είμαστε άτομα που καταλαβαίνουμε ο ένας τον άλλο είναι παρήγορο αυτό γτ μερικά συμπτώματα μπορούν να σε στείλουν στην τρέλα... Εμένα για παράδειγμα έστρωσε ο ύπνος μου, η ζαλάδες, οι λιποθυμικές τάσεις αλλά έχω το σφίξιμο στο στέρνο ( με ή χωρίς έκτακτες) το οποίο μετατοπίζεται και ανεβαίνει μέχρι το λαιμό,σαν κάτι να σε πνίγει- ένας κόμπος. Τρομακτικά,δε λέω αλλά τλχ δεν κάθομαι να μιζεριάζω μες το σπίτι και να φοβάμαι...το παλεύω, ενδεχομένως όχι τόσο καλά για να μην περνάνε ακόμα αλλά δεν παραιτούμαι!!! ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## θεανω

Gallowdance, σε νευρολογο θα παω επειδη πηγα στον ψυχιατρο και του ειπα οτι ζαλιζομαι και οτι εχω ιλιγγους και μου ειπε καλυτερα να παω να με δουν... Ε και το ειπα στη μαμα μου και επειδη η ιδια εχει σκληρυνση (ως εκ τουτου με τετοια θεματα ειναι και πιο ευαισθητη) θελει να με παει...
Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω κατι αλλα τεσπα...

----------


## θεανω

Βιβιανακι να την παρεις πισω τη ζωη σου κοριτσι μου...Να τη διεκδικησεις εσυ η ιδια και να παλεψεις για αυτην...Εισαι πολυ μικρη αλλωστε για να παραιτηθεις...Εχεις τοσα ωραια ακομα να ζησεις που δεν αξιζει να αναλωνεσαι σε βλακειες...Οπως ολοι μας δηλαδη...

----------


## Gallowdance

> Gallowdance, σε νευρολογο θα παω επειδη πηγα στον ψυχιατρο και του ειπα οτι ζαλιζομαι και οτι εχω ιλιγγους και μου ειπε καλυτερα να παω να με δουν... Ε και το ειπα στη μαμα μου και επειδη η ιδια εχει σκληρυνση (ως εκ τουτου με τετοια θεματα ειναι και πιο ευαισθητη) θελει να με παει...
> Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω κατι αλλα τεσπα...


Και η μαμά μου, πάνω από 30 χρόνια :Frown: .
Είναι κάτι αντιμετωπίσιμο, αν και δεν το έχεις, αυτό είναι σίγουρο - το μόνο σίγουρο.

----------


## θεανω

Ε ειναι δυσκολη ασθενεια και βασικα ειναι και αναλογα την μορφη που εχεις...Εμενα η μαμα μου εχει τη δυσκολη...
Αλλα την εχει και αυτη περιπου 20 χρονια...Τα τελευταια 5 θε ελεγα παντως οτι εχει χειροτερεψει κυριως με το περπατημα...Τα πρωτα χρονια ηταν πολυ καλα...
Τεσπα δεν φοβαται για σκηρυνση ουτε οτι θα εχω κατι σονι και ντε, απλα ειναι περισσοτερο ευαισθητη με τις νευρολογικες ασθενειες για αυτο θελει να με παει...
Εσενα η μαμα σου πως ειναι?

----------


## Gallowdance

Ζορίζεται τα τελευταία χρόνια με το περπάτημα, λόγω ψυχολογίας κυρίως και φόβου για τα φάρμακα.
Της εκδηλώθηκε, όμως, πρώτα με προβλήματα στα μάτια, πέρασαν 20 χρόνια για να επηρεαστεί το περπάτημά της.
Και εμείς έχουμε μια ευαισθησία στα νευρολογικά λόγω εμού και της μητέρας μου. Εντάξει, εμένα είναι σοβαρότερο, και όταν θέλω να της "σπάσω" τα νεύρα της το υπενθυμίζω συχνά-πυκνά.

----------


## θεανω

Και εμενα ετσι ακριβως, απο οτι μου εχει πει πρωτα της εκδηλωθηκε με προβλημα στα ματια και απο εκει θορυβηθηκε πηγε σε γιατρο και εγινε η διαγνωση...
Μετα για αρκετα χρονια ηταν καλα, και τα τελευταια εχει χειροτερεψει αρκετα με το περπατημα...Αλλα το παλευει οσο μπορει, προσπαθει να κινηται κιολας αρκετα γιατι κανει καλο, και κανει πιλατες και φυσικοθεραπεια...
Τεσπα τι να κανουμε ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση, αλλα το παλευει οσο μπορει και μαζι με αυτην και εμεις...
Παντως σε αυτην την αρρωστια νουμερο ενα παραγοντας ειναι η ψυχολογια... εμενα η μαμα μου χειροτερεψε παρα πολυ αφοτου χωρισε με τον μπαμπα μου...Βεβαια ερχεται συνεχεια σπιτι και καθεται και πολλες ωρες και μας στηριζει παρα πολυ αλλα οσο και να το κανεις ενας χωρισμος ειναι παντα δυσκολος...
Εσυ τι ακριβως εχεις με την υγεια σου?

----------


## madiwasp

Θεανουλα μου καλημερα...κι εγω ενα διαστημα..Φεβρουαριο μεχρι Απριλιο θολωναν τα ματια μου πολυ ευκολα..ειδικα οταν εσκυβα για να διαβασω..ιδιως το αριστερο ματι...οταν τα ανοιγοκλεινα επανερχονταν κανονικα αλλα θολωνε το αριστερο ματι πολυ γρηγορα..μπηκα στο νετ και διαβασα για οπτικη νευριτιδα που ειναι αρχικο συμπτωμα της σκπ και πεθανα απο το αγχος μου...πηγα σε 4 οφθαλμιατρους και δεν μου βρηκαν κατι..υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειχα τετοιο προβλημα και να μη μου το βρηκαν? Γιατι διαβασα οτι δε φαινεται στον οφθαλμολογικο ελεγχο...αλλο και τουτο τωρα!!! Μπορεις να ρωτησεις τον μπαμπα σου που ειναι οφθαλμιατρος??

----------


## Gallowdance

> Και εμενα ετσι ακριβως, απο οτι μου εχει πει πρωτα της εκδηλωθηκε με προβλημα στα ματια και απο εκει θορυβηθηκε πηγε σε γιατρο και εγινε η διαγνωση...
> Μετα για αρκετα χρονια ηταν καλα, και τα τελευταια εχει χειροτερεψει αρκετα με το περπατημα...Αλλα το παλευει οσο μπορει, προσπαθει να κινηται κιολας αρκετα γιατι κανει καλο, και κανει πιλατες και φυσικοθεραπεια...
> Τεσπα τι να κανουμε ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση, αλλα το παλευει οσο μπορει και μαζι με αυτην και εμεις...
> Παντως σε αυτην την αρρωστια νουμερο ενα παραγοντας ειναι η ψυχολογια... εμενα η μαμα μου χειροτερεψε παρα πολυ αφοτου χωρισε με τον μπαμπα μου...Βεβαια ερχεται συνεχεια σπιτι και καθεται και πολλες ωρες και μας στηριζει παρα πολυ αλλα οσο και να το κανεις ενας χωρισμος ειναι παντα δυσκολος...
> *Εσυ τι ακριβως εχεις με την υγεια σου?*


https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C...AF%CE%B5%CF%82

Όχι τη σοβαρότερη μορφή. Δεν περπατάω από 10 ετών. Επίσης, δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την αναπνοή μου ή την καρδιά μου, όλα λειτουργούν πολύ καλά. :Big Grin:

----------


## viviann

Καλες γιορτες & καλα χριστουγεννα παρεακι μου!!! Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα & με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες ενοχλησεια ψυχογενους τομεα!! Εγω την παλευω...πανε που κ που να με πιασουν οταν τα σκεφτομαι αλλα προσπαθω να μη τα δινω σημασια κ σταματανε μεχρι την επομενη επισκεψη τους...την κανουν λογο πιο θορυβωδη καθε φορα αλλα ευτυχως εχει μειωθει τλχ η επισκεψημοτητα τους μεσα στη μερα! Ελπιζω κ σεις να μου ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!

----------


## θεανω

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους! Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο στον καθενα και βασικα να εξαφανιστουν τα συμπτωματα που μας ταλαιπωρουν και να μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε οπως παλια ευτυχισμενοι και απαλαγμενοι απο τα απαισια ψυχοσωματικα που μας βασανιζουν...
Madiwasp θα ρωτησω τον μπαμπα μου, αλλα κοριτσακι μου εσυ εχεις κανει μαγνητικη...Απο εκει θα φαινοταν αν εχεις το οτιδηποτε...Τουλαχιστον για σκ επειδη γνωριζω, σιγουρα φαινεται απο τη συγκεκριμενη εξεταση...Οποτε μην τρελαινεσαι, δεν εχεις τιποτα...
Gallowdance, ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και να σου πανε ολα οπως τα θες...Αντιμετωπιζεις μια δυσκολη κατασταση φανταζομαι, αλλα πιστευω πως ατομα σαν εσενα εχουν παρα πολυ δυναμη μεσα τους...
Βιβιανακι εγω μη με ματιαξω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα...Βγηκα και σημερα και τα ηπια και μπορω να πω πως ημουν οπως παλια...
Το μονο που με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ ηταν οτι καπνισα (το ειχα κοψει εναμιση μηνα)...Απογοητευτηκα παρα πολυ απο τον εαυτο μου και με σιχαθηκα... :Frown: 
Ειπα θα κανω λιγα ακομα αυτες τις ημερες και μετα τερμα...Ελπιζω να το κρατησω, γιατι δεν θελω με τιποτα να ξανααρχισω το καπνισμα συστηματικα...

----------


## Gallowdance

> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους! Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο στον καθενα και βασικα να εξαφανιστουν τα συμπτωματα που μας ταλαιπωρουν και να μπορεσουμε να ειμαστε οπως παλια ευτυχισμενοι και απαλαγμενοι απο τα απαισια ψυχοσωματικα που μας βασανιζουν...
> Madiwasp θα ρωτησω τον μπαμπα μου, αλλα κοριτσακι μου εσυ εχεις κανει μαγνητικη...Απο εκει θα φαινοταν αν εχεις το οτιδηποτε...Τουλαχιστον για σκ επειδη γνωριζω, σιγουρα φαινεται απο τη συγκεκριμενη εξεταση...Οποτε μην τρελαινεσαι, δεν εχεις τιποτα...
> *Gallowdance, ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και να σου πανε ολα οπως τα θες...Αντιμετωπιζεις μια δυσκολη κατασταση φανταζομαι, αλλα πιστευω πως ατομα σαν εσενα εχουν παρα πολυ δυναμη μεσα τους...*
> Βιβιανακι εγω μη με ματιαξω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα...Βγηκα και σημερα και τα ηπια και μπορω να πω πως ημουν οπως παλια...
> Το μονο που με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ ηταν οτι καπνισα (το ειχα κοψει εναμιση μηνα)...Απογοητευτηκα παρα πολυ απο τον εαυτο μου και με σιχαθηκα...
> Ειπα θα κανω λιγα ακομα αυτες τις ημερες και μετα τερμα...Ελπιζω να το κρατησω, γιατι δεν θελω με τιποτα να ξανααρχισω το καπνισμα συστηματικα...


Να είσαι καλά, ψυχή μου!!! Από δύναμη ως τώρα άλλο τίποτα, αλλά ακόμα και οι "δυνατοί" λυγίζουν κάποια στιγμή... ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο να αγκιστρωθούν... Εύχομαι να σου περάσουν σύντομα οι φοβίες, γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ζεις με αυτές, και όλα να σου πάνε καλά!! Ευτυχισμένες Γιορτές σε όλους!!!

----------


## JimZe

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, ελπίζω να είστε όλοι υγιείς χαλαροί και ήρεμοι και να σας έχει καταβάλλει το θετικό πνεύμα των γιορτών. Ευτυχώς τα ψυχοσωματικά αν και παραμένουν δε μου έχουν δημιουργήσει κάποια δυσκολια στις κοινωνικές επαφές και συνευρέσεις και όλα κυλούν ομαλά. Το πρώτο βράδυ που είχα έρθει είχα ξυπνήσει στο ενδιάμεσο και πήγε να με πιάσει κρίση έντονου άγχους αλλά σταμάτησε μόνο του.

Εχω ξεκινήσει και το ένα βιβλίο που είχα πάρει, περιγράφει αρκετές τεχνικές αντιμετώπισης το άγχους αλλά θέλουν αρκετό χρόνο για να αποδώσουν. Ουσιαστικά όπως λέει και η συγγραφεύς στοχεύουν στη αλλαγή το τρόπου σκέψης το εγκεφάλου ώστε να έρχονται πιο θετικές σκέψεις.. 

Να'στε καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα.

----------


## θεανω

Gallowdance, σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, να εισαι καλα!
Jimze και εγω ευτυχως οπως ανεφερα ξανα, ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα παροτι παραμενουν τα ψυχοσωματικα...Τουλαχιστον μερες που ειναι εγω αρχισει και βγαινω περισσοτερο, περναω καλα και ξεχνιεμαι...Ελπιζω να μην με ξαναποιασει τιποτα μετα τις γιορτες που δεν θα εχω τοσα πραγματα να κανω...
Χθες βεβαια πηγα να την πατησω αλλα ευτυχως γλιτωσα...ειχα παει σπιτι μιας φιλης μου που ειχε τραπεζι και ειχα τρελη ταχυκαρδια...Ευτυχως ομως δεν εδωσα σημασια και ξεχαστηκα...Δεν ξερω αν περασε παντως το θετικο ειναι οτι δεν ασχοληθηκα...Βεβαια με εποιασαν κατι σκεψεις του τυπου αφου δεν εχω αγχωθει γιατι εχω κτλπ, αλλα τις ξεπερασα γρηγορα...

----------


## viviann

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας!!!! Κ γω παρεακι μου απο ψυχοσωματικα ειμαι αρκετα καλα αλλα αρρωστησα με πυρετο κ συναχι βεβαια δε το βαλα κατω...χθες το βραδυ χορευα τη μιση διαρκεια της νυχτας αν κ ψηθηκα στον πυρετο,δε το βαζα κατω!!! Ειχα κ κατι συσπασεις βεβαια στο στομαχι-εντερο αλλα τλχ δεν ειχα εντονα σφιξιματα σε λαιμο κ στομαχι. Εκτακτες δεν ξερω αν ειχα ή απλα σφιξιμο-δυσφορια στο στομαχι-στερνο αλλα ημουν οκ. Αντε να φυγουν κ αυτα να ηρεμησω! Ξερετε με πιανει η γνωστη φοβια μην τυχον κ κανω εκτακτη λες κ πρωτη φορα θα ειναι... τι τις εχω παρει ετσι στραβα, δεν ξερω! Τωρα φανταστειτε εχω ταχυπαλμια λογω πυρετου αλλα δε με νοιαζει!! Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους μας κ να μη τα θυμωμαστε αυτα ουτως καν σαν ενα κακογουστο αστειο!!

----------


## JimZe

Καλά και εγώ κάτι συσπάσεις, και ήχους στο στομάχι τους έχω... Έκτακτες δεν έχω καταλάβει, απλά κάποιες φορές όταν έχω το γνωστό βάρος στο στομάχι-θώρακα και ξαπλώσω σε συγκεκριμένη στάση νομίζω νιώθω κάποιες έκτακτες σαν να προσπαθεί να διαφύγει ο αέρας κάπως έτσι... Χαχα Βίβιαν όλοι στραβα τις έχομε πάρει εδώ μέσα, που θα παει θα το ξεπεράσουμε...

----------


## viviann

Το ιδιο νομιζω πρεπει να νιωθω κ γω JimZe...σε συγκεκριμενες στασεις κ γω...ειτε αν καθομαι καμπουριασμενη ή ανασκελα κ με παταει κατι στο διαφραγμα...ειναι αυτη χαζοδυσφορια που σε πιανει στην εκτακτη χωρις το γδουπο που κανουν αυτες... ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι αν ποτε με βγαλει ο δρομος σε γαστρεντερολο να ελεγξω για διαφραγματοκηλη γτ κατι τετοιο καταλαβαινει. Καλα ναι οι συσπασεις ειναι αντιληπτες στο ανετο αλλα ευτυχως χωρις δυσφορια τωρα τελευταια!

----------


## Gallowdance

Εδώ και δύο βράδια, την ώρα που πέφτω για ύπνο, πριν αποκοιμηθώ μετά από προσπάθεια, νιώθω κατά διαστήματα την καρδιά μου να τραντάζεται μέσα στο στήθος μου ενώ δεν έχω ταχυκαρδία ή τουλάχιστον δε νιώθω να έχω και είμαι σχετικά ήρεμη, όσο ήρεμος μπορεί να είναι ένας άνθρωπος που όλη την ώρα νομίζει ότι είναι άρρωστος. Αυτό είναι έκτακτη συστολή;;; Δεν ανησύχησα γιατί έχω ελέγξει 3 φορές την καρδιά τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια συν του ότι έχω κάνει ένα καρδιογράφημα στο νοσοκομείο (από το κεφάλι μου) και όλα ήσαν φυσιολογικά, με εξαίρεση την ταχυπαλμία μου (σε ήρεμη κατάσταση 100 τουλάχιστον σφυγμούς / λεπτό) λόγω καθιστικής ζωής και κορτιζόνης. Ούτε κρίση πανικού παθαίνω γιατί δε με αγχώνει, προς το παρόν, αυτό το σύμπτωμα. Το αποδίδω 100% στο άγχος των τελευταίων δυο μηνών και βάλε...!

----------


## JimZe

> Το ιδιο νομιζω πρεπει να νιωθω κ γω JimZe...σε συγκεκριμενες στασεις κ γω...ειτε αν καθομαι καμπουριασμενη ή ανασκελα κ με παταει κατι στο διαφραγμα...ειναι αυτη χαζοδυσφορια που σε πιανει στην εκτακτη χωρις το γδουπο που κανουν αυτες... ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι αν ποτε με βγαλει ο δρομος σε γαστρεντερολο να ελεγξω για διαφραγματοκηλη γτ κατι τετοιο καταλαβαινει. Καλα ναι οι συσπασεις ειναι αντιληπτες στο ανετο αλλα ευτυχως χωρις δυσφορια τωρα τελευταια!


A ξέχασα να το αναφέρω. Πήγα επίσκεψη και σε γαστρεντερολόγο, γνωστό της θείας μου, τις προάλλες που με πήγανε στο καρδιολόγο, μου έκανε μια απλή εξέταση και μου είπε οτι είμαι μια χαρά δεν έχω τίποτα. Εγώ μιας και πήγα τον πίεσα για γαστροσκόπηση και μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νόημα δε χρειάζεται, αν θέλω να κάνω για μένα για ψυχολογικούς λόγους μου είπε αλλά τελικά το παράτησα και αυτό...

----------


## viviann

Ναι Gallowdance μου αυτο ειναι η εκτακτη! Αισθανεσαι εναν κτυπο πιο δυνατο κ φυσικα δεν ειναι τιποτα!! Δημιουργειται απο αγχος,απο διαφραγματοκηλη,απο θυροειδη. Το εχει η πλειονοτητα του πληθυσμου, ειτε ασυμπτωματικα,ειτε δε του δινει σημασια κ απλως σε το συνειδητοποιει οτι το εχει!!! JimZe μην μπεις μωρε σε τετοιο τρυπακι...αφου ο ειδικος εκινε οτι δν εχει νοημα,μεινε σε αυτο!!

----------


## Gallowdance

Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι έχω υποθυρεοειδισμό, αν και είναι σύμπτωμα του υπερθυρεοειδισμού αλλά τέλος πάντων, με την TSH να είναι γύρω στο 6,7.

----------


## viviann

Προφανως εσενα να οφειλεται σε αυτο...! τις εχεις συχνα?

----------


## JimZe

> Ναι Gallowdance μου αυτο ειναι η εκτακτη! Αισθανεσαι εναν κτυπο πιο δυνατο κ φυσικα δεν ειναι τιποτα!! Δημιουργειται απο αγχος,απο διαφραγματοκηλη,απο θυροειδη. Το εχει η πλειονοτητα του πληθυσμου, ειτε ασυμπτωματικα,ειτε δε του δινει σημασια κ απλως σε το συνειδητοποιει οτι το εχει!!! JimZe μην μπεις μωρε σε τετοιο τρυπακι...αφου ο ειδικος εκινε οτι δν εχει νοημα,μεινε σε αυτο!!


Ααα μπράβο για αυτό μου είπε εδώ ο καρδιολόγος να κάνω τυπικά εξετάσεις αίματος και θυροειδή. Για θυροειδή είχα κάνει πέρυσι διότι στο σοι πολλοί αντιμετωπίζουν μεταξύ αυτών και η μητέρα μουυ αλλά ήμουν μια χαρά. 

Βίβιαν με τη διαφραγματοκήλη τι παίζει; Αξίζει περαιτέρω αναζήτησης ή απλά το έχεις και ζεις με αυτό; Ναι μωρέ απλά μιας και περάσαμε και από κει επειδή είναι γνωστός κοίταξα να τον εκμεταλλευτω και να με γαστροσκοπούσε λίγο  :Stick Out Tongue: .. Αλλά με εξέτασε με τα χέρια μου μέτρησε και κάτι παλμούς σε ένα μηχάνημα και δεν είχα κανένα-σύμπτωμα ένδειξη και τελείωσε εκεί.

Ντάξει εμάς μη τα ψάχνουμε και παραπέρα όλα, αφού εγώ το παθαίνω όταν νιωθω το βάρος στο στήθος. Ντάξει τώρα οι κλασσικές έκτακτες της καρδιάς που μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμα και χωρίς άγχος, όπως και μας πρωτοξεκίνησε, είναι συνήθεις και καλοήθεις όπως έχουμε ξαναπει. 

Gallowdance όλοι στον αγώνα είμαστε!

Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Προφανως εσενα να οφειλεται σε αυτο...! τις εχεις συχνα?


Τα τελευταία βράδια, όταν ξαπλώνω, πριν αποκοιμηθώ.

----------


## JimZe

> Τα τελευταία βράδια, όταν ξαπλώνω, πριν αποκοιμηθώ.


Σε ολες τις στασεις; Εμενα οταν με πιασει θα ειναι οταν ξαπλωνω πλαγια. Οταν γυρισω ανασκελα ή μπρουμυτα σταματαει...

----------


## Gallowdance

Ανάσκελα συνήθως.

----------


## JimZe

Ολα τα περιεργα σε μας θα συμβαινουν...

----------


## Gallowdance

Εγώ έχω πολύ άγχος, λογικά και σε σένα αυτό συμβαίνει. Αν κρίνω από τα μηνύματα και τους γιατρούς. :P

----------


## haniel

Γεια σε ολα τα ομορφα παιδακια..κατι για στασεις διαβαζω..οποτε καλα θα ειστε..χαχαχαχα..εγω εδω..βλεπω ταινιακι..μπας και χαλαρωσω..με το πιεσομετρο ομως στο χερι εννοειται εεεε..πφ..μην ξεχνιομαστε..χρονια πολλα σε ολουςςςς..

----------


## Gallowdance

Άμα κάναμε τέτοιες στάσεις, δε θα μετρούσαμε την πίεση στο κρεβάτι (τάδε έφη μια 24χρονη). ;p Χρόνια Πολλά!

----------


## haniel

..χαχαχαχα..πως ειστε?πως πανε τα κεφια?γ@@@@@@ο πιεσομετρο!

----------


## viviann

Καλημέραααα!!!! JimZe η διαφραγματοκηλη δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο...απλώς είναι ένας ακόμα παράγοντας που θα σου δημιουργούσε έκτακτες. Ζεις με αυτό στο άνετο!!! Gallowdance, αν χαλαρώσεις κ εσύ θα δεις οτι θα σταματήσουν κι αυτές. Προφανώς σε πιάνουν εκείνη την ώρα γτ όσοι έχουμε φοβίες, εκείνη την ώρα νιώθουμε πιο ευάλωτοι. Εμένα πχ με έπιασαν 'οταν έβλεπα ξάπλα τηλεόραση και στηριζόμουν στον αριστερό αγκώνα...βέβαια δεν νιώθω πλέον αυτό γκντούπ αλλά αυτή την ψιλοδυσφοριούλα...δύο τινά υπάρχουν 1) ή δεν κάνω ( πράγμα αδύνατο) 2) έχει χαλαρώσει η ένταση τους κατα πολύ γτ έχω κόψει τσιγάρο & καφέ... Haniel, χαχαχα τι ταινία είδες αγκαλιά με το πιεσόμετρο?? Πολύ ρομαντικό!!! χεχεχε χειρότερα αγχώνεσαι αν ασχολείσαι συνεχώς με το πιεσόμετρο...

----------


## zugaki

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά! άλλη μια γιορτινή βδομάδα ξεκινά και ελπίζω όλοι να χαρούμε και να γιορτάσουμε μαζί με τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα!
Εμένα αυτό που απέμεινε είναι μια ψιλοφοβία με τον ύπνο, αν θα με πάρει και τέτοια! Η βλακεία είναι ότι μισοκοιμαμαι βλεποντας τηλεοραση και μετα ξυπναω και δε με παιρνει γρηγορα.

----------


## viviann

αν χαλαρώσεις λίγο ακόμα, θα δεις οτι γρήγορα θα φύγει κι αυτή η φοβία!!!

----------


## zugaki

Ναι, όντως! Όσο χαλαρώνουμε τόσο μειώνεται και η ενταση των συμπτωματων, οι φοβιες μας και γενικα σιγα σιγα τα ξεπερναμε και τελειως!!!! Εσεις πως περασατε; πως ειστε;

----------


## JimZe

Εγω καλά είμαι μπορώ να πω τις περισσότερες ώρες, βγαίνω έξω κάνω δουλειές ευτυχώς όλα καλά με το κοινωνικό κομμάτι γιατί είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Απλά τις στιγμές που εμφανίζονται τα ψυχοσωματικά και με τσιγκλάνε τα άτιμα λίγο αγχώνομαι αλλά σε λογικά πλαίσια... Ζυγάκι αν έχεις ξεμπερδέψει με ψυχοσωματικά και σου έμεινε μόνο η φοβία για τον ύπνο είσαι μια χαρά! Και εγώ όπως έχω ξαναγράψει είχα πριν κανα 2 χρόνια θέμα με τον ύπνο για ένα διάστημα αλλά το ξεπέρασα τελείως ασυναίσθητα χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα... 

Το χειρότερο είναι τα ψυχοσωματικά που έρχονται και σου υπενθυμίζουν ότι ακόμα δεν έχεις ξεπεράσει την αγχώδη διαταραχή... θέλουν τον χρόνο τους

----------


## viviann

Εγω που λετε απο τη στιγμη που αρρωστησα μπορω να πω ηρεμησα απο ψυχοσωματικα κ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα!!! Ελπιζω οταν συνελθω να μη το ριξω παλι στα περι καρδιας!!

----------


## zugaki

Γεια σας παιδια!!! Πως περνατε;; Ευχομαι ολοι να τα ξεπερασουμε τα ψυχοσωματικα μας και γρηγορα! Να ειναι μια χρονια γεματη υγεια & ευτυχια για ολους μας και μακρια απο αρνητικες σκεψεις και φοβιες!!!

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου καλησπερα!!! Τι κανετε? Πως πανε οι φοβιες και τα συμπτωματα? Εμενα τα τελευταια συνεχιζουν, αλλα δεν δινω σημασια και ψυχολογικα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα...Ελπιζω το ιδιο και για εσας :Smile:

----------


## nick_electro

ταχυκαρδίες στον ύπνο? άμα βλέπεις εφιάλτες τι νομίζεις ότι θα εχεις? μου έχει τύχη να ξυπνάω λες και έχω βουτήξει
στην πισινα από τον ιδρώτα και 150 παλμούς.
γιατί? γιατί ο εφιάλτης ήταν τόσο έντονος και αληθινός
που τρόμαξα. δηλαδή εσύ δεν τρομάζεις στον ύπνο σου?
είναι φυσιολογικό ειδικά όταν βλέπεις εφιάλτες να έχεις
ταχυκαρδίες στον ύπνο.
σου λέω εγώ ξύπνησα και έπαιρνα ανάσες λες και έτρεχα
σε διάδρομο και η καρδια μου χτυπούσε πολύ δυνατά.
όταν κατάλαβα όμως ότι είναι απλά ένα όνειρο.
ηρέμησα.

στον ψυχίατρο πηγες να paris κάποια αγωγή για
το άγχος?

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου καλημερα... Αν και καθυστερημενα ειπα να ευχηθω καλη χρονια...Να ειμαστε καλα, με υγεια πανω απο ολα και ολα τα αλλα βρισκονται!!!
Τι κανετε?
Nick electro, πηγα σε ψυχιατρο μου εγραψε αγωγη αλλα δεν την ξεκινησα γιατι τις τελευταιες δυο εβδομαδες περιπου ειμαι μια χαρα...Τωρα αμα με ξαναποιασουν αυτα ειπα πως θα παρω τα φαρμακα κατευθειαν...
Παντως δεν νομιζω πως οι ταχυκαρδιες στον υπνο ηταν απο εφιαλτες...Γιατι ουτε ξυπνουσα ουτε θυμομουν να εχω δει κανεναν (εγω αμα βλεπω κανενα περιεργο ονειρο συνηθως το θυμαμαι)...

----------


## viviann

Καλη χρονια θεανακι και σε σενα αλλα κ σε ολο το παρεακι!! Το μονο που εμεινε εμενα ειναι η αισθηση οτι κανω ταχυπαλμια ή εκτακτη τα οποια αντιλαμβανομαιβσαν κατι να παει να με κλεισει αλλα στην ελαχιστη ενταση απο οτι το ενιωθα!! Που λετε πηγα 3ημερο στα χιονια κ περασα παρα πολυ ωραια (μολις με επιασε σαν λιγο πιο εντονη πνιγμονη αλλα θαρρω ανηκει στη σφαιρα του placebo!! Στην εκδρομουλα μου εκανα εντονες δραστηριοτητες κ δε δειλιασα στιγμη σε καποια ψιλοσυμπτωματακια... ημουν πολυυυυ καλα θα λεγα!! Δυναμη σε ολους μας κ υγεια σωματικη & ψυχικη για ολο τον κοσμο!!!!!!

----------


## JimZe

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια παιδια και απο μενα, τελος οι γιορτες και επιστροφη στη πρωτεουσα  :Stick Out Tongue: . Να'μαστε υγιεις και να πετυχουμε οσα θελουμε και μπορουμε αυτον τον χρονο. Χαιρομαι που διαβαζω αισιοδοξα μηνυματα και οτι τουλαχιστον δε μας στερουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο τις καθημερινες στιγμες ευτυχιας και χαρας.

Πλεον εχω συνηειδητοποιησει πληρως οτι οποια ψυχοσωματικα νιωθω οφειλονται στο αγχος μου και απο τη στιγμη εκεινη εχουν μειωθει κατα πολυ μπορω να πω ή οποτε εμφανιζονται απλα τα αγνοω αφου εχω ολες τις διαβεβαιωσεις οτι ειμαι υγιεστατος! Μονο τις ατιμες τις εκτακτες συστολες τις εχω ακομη σε φοβια αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση οπως πριν λιγο καιρο. Ειναι ισως το χειροτερο συμπτωμα για καποιον καθως δεν οφειλεται παντα στο αγχο και σε ξεγελαει.

Η ανησυχια βεβαια και το αγχος παραμενει, καποιες φορες διογκωνεται και παει να ξεφυγει αλλα μετα απο 1μιση μηνα πλεον μπορω και το ελεγχω.

Συνιστω σε ολους να αγορασουν εφοσον σας αρεσει και το διαβασμα το βιβλιο 'Ξεπερνωντας το αγχος' της Helen Kennerley. Ειναι απλα εξαιρετικο, περιγραφει λεπτομερως τις μορφες αγχωδων διαταραχων, τα ψυχολογικα, τα συμπεριφορικα και τα σωματικα συμπτωματα αυτων και στο 2ο μερος παρουσιαζει τεχνικες ΓΣΘ που αποσκοπουν στην αντιμετωπιση του αγχους. Το διαβαζω εδω και λιγες μερες αφου τελειωσα ενα αλλο που ειχα παρει το οποιο δεν ηταν πολυ καλο, και περιγραφει σε πολλα σημεια τις ανησυχιες και τα βιωματα των περισσοτερων μας εδω μεσα... Ειναι μικρο και ευκολοδιαβαστο..

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## viviann

JimZe καλη χρονια και σε σενα!!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την προταση του βιβλιου...εγω θα το παρω σιγουρα!!! Κ γω λιγακι τις φοβαμαι τις εκτακτες αλλα συνηθως οταν με πιανει αυτο το ψιλοπλακωμα με τρομαζει... Σιγουρα ειναι ολα απο το αγχος!! Εγω ημουν πολυ καλα αυτες τις μερες,σημερα που ειχα full δουλεια & αγχωθηκα με πιασανε πιο εντονα αλλα δε φοβου γτ αυριο θα ειμαι παλι καλυτερα!!!

----------


## JimZe

Παρτο Βιβιαν ειναι και πολυ φθηνο 8ε το πηρα απο τα public με ηλεκτρονικη παραγγελια. Διαβαζοντας το ανακουφιζεσαι καθως περιγραφει ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα που αισθανεται καποιος υπο εντονη ψυχολογικη πιεση και εχει ωραια παραδειγματα και ασκησεις. 

Ασε οι εκτακτες ειναι αλλη ιστορια. Σιγουρα μεν επηρεαζει και το αγχος αλλα μπορει να οφειλεται και σε αλλα απλα αιτια. Για παραδειγμα εμενα εχω καταληξει οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες οφειλονται σε στομαχικες διαταραχες και οταν καθομαι αποτομα σε ορισμενες στασεις με πιανει. Νομιζω το στομαχι ειναι η σημαντικοτερη αιτια διοτι και λογω του αγχους επηρεαζεται πιο ευκολα (ελκος και μικρες παλινδρομησεις) και αντιδρα μαλλον με καποιες εκτακτες, τουλαχιστον σε μενα γινετε αυτο και ειχα διαβασει κατι αναλογα και απο μερικα αλλα μελη σε αλλο θεμα.

Νταξει τι να κανουμε σιγα, θεμα χρονου και συνειδητοποιησης των πραγματων ειναι και ολα θα ηρεμησουν... 

Πολυ σημαντικες παντως οι ασκησεις χαλαρωσης σε χαλαρωνουν απολυτα και ψευγει ολο το βαρος. Επειδη ειμαι απο κινητο απλα γραψτε οποιος θελει στο youtube 'ελενη τσουκαλη χαλαρωση' και βρειτε τα βιντεο με τις ασκησεις. Αυτες περιγραφονται και στο βιβλιο που διαβαζω αλλα βιντεοσκοπημενες και μαγνητοφωνημενες απο ψυχολογο κιολας ειναι το καλυτερο. Αρχικα ξεκινας με τη πρωτη την αναπνευστικη και οσο τη μαθαινεις και μπορεις και χαλαρωνεις με αυτη συνεχιζεις στην επομενη και μετα στην επομενη κ.ο.κ.

----------


## viviann

Ααααα, τέλεια...εφόσον σε ηρεμεί κι έχει και παραδείγματα που μπορούν κι αποδεικνύουν οτι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που τα παθαίνουμε, είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό!!! Καλό είναι να το παλεύεις κ μόνος/η σου αλλά κάποια στιγμή στιγμή όλο και θα αγχωθείς θα κάνουν πάλι την εμφάνιση τους κι εσυ θα αναρρωτιέσαι " μα καλά που βρέθηκαν πάλι αυτά...αφού δεν αισθάνομαι άγχος..." αλλά δεν είναι έτσι, άγχος βιώνουμε όλοι και μάλιστα κάθε μέρα...ειδικά εμείς της ΓΑΔ έχουμε αποκτήσει ευαισθησία (π.χ ευρεθιστο έντερο, παλινδρομηση,έκτακτες) και μόλις αγχωθούμε λίγο, ναααα και τα συμπτώματα μετάαααα. Κ εγώ πάντως JimZe σε ορισμένες στάσεις νιώθω τις έκτακτες συνήθως.το χειρότερο είναι αυτό το αίσθημα πνιγμονής να το πω, στιγμιαίου σφιξίματος στο στομάχι με δυσφορία να το πω...αυτό λιγάκι με τρομάζει γτ φοβάμια ην καμια μέρα με κλείσει άσχημα αλλά θυμάμαι πάλι τα λόγια του καρδιολόγου μου, που μου είπε οτι όσο έντονα ή οξύ αισθάνομαι κάτι, να διαβεβαιώνω τον εαυτό μου οτι είμαι μια χαρά και δεν μπορεί τίποτα να με βλάψει απο αυτά...και να χαλαρώνω!!! Βέβαια, κάποιες φορές μπαίνω στο τρυπάκι να αναρωτιέμαι ρε μπας και έχω κάτι και δε μου το βρήκαν και πάω χαμένη?? είναι βλέπεις το σφίξιμο που με τρομάζει αλλά μετά ξεχνιέμαι κι όλα καλά!!!  :Cool:  Θα μου πεις 6μήνες τα έχω κι τώρα είανι στην πιο ήπια μορφή τους...αν ήταν θα με είχαν "φάει"...πφφφφ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! Ας τα αφήσουμε να εξαφανιστούν και να μην τα ξανασυναντήσει μπροστά του ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## zugaki

γεια σας παιδια! εμενα αυτο που απεμεινε είναι αυτη η χαζη φοβια για τον υπνο! Νυσταζω αλλα αν μου καρφωθει οτι δε με παιρνει γρηγορα ο υπνος το βραδυ, αγχωνομαι!
Που θα παει θα φυγει και αυτο!

----------


## viviann

zugaki, κουράγιο καλο μου!!! Τίποτα δε σου έμεινε επι της ουσίας!!! Χαλάρωσε κι αγνόησέ το και θα δεις οτι όπως ήρθε θα εξαφανιστεί!!

----------


## zugaki

Ολα περνανε viviann μου και οταν περνανε λεμε ποσο χαζα ηταν αυτα που σκεφτομασταν!!!

----------


## θεανω

Παιδια μου τι κανετε? Ειχα πολλες ημερες να μπω γιατι ετρεχα με διαφορες δουλειες κτλπ, αλλα ειπα να δω τι κανετε... Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα με λιγοτερα σωματικα συμπτωματα και πολυ καλη ψυχολογια...Εγω παντως νομιζω πως καταφερα να ξεπερασω ολο αυτο το λουκι στο οποιο ειχα μπει και πλεον δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα αρνητικο...Εχω ακομα βεβαια ταχυκαρδιες και δυσπνοια αλλα δεν τα αφηνω να με επηρεαζουν ουτε στο ελαχιστο...Δεν πηρα και τα φαρμακα αφου δεν χρειαστηκε και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη...Σημερα μαλιστα εχω ραντεβου σε νευρολογο (το ειχα κλεισει αρκετο καιρο πριν) και δεν ηθελα να παω, αλλα η μαμα μου λεει να παμε μαζι επειδη ξερει την γιατρο (ειναι αυτη που παρακολουθει και την ιδια) οποτε αναγκαστικα θα παω...Ποιος να μου το ελεγε παντως λιγο καιρο πριν πως δεν θα ηθελα να παω σε γιατρο (εγω εκλεινα ραντεβου και μετα μονο που δεν ανοιγα μπουκαλι στα μπουζουκια απο τη χαρα μου)....αχαχαχχαχα
Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και για εσας... :Smile:

----------


## zugaki

Γεια σε όλους παιδιά! Βλέπω όλοι είμαστε καλύτερα και πολύ χαίρομαι!!! Τι κάνετε;;; Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε!

----------


## giorgos panou

ταχυκαρδια επαθα κι εγω τις προαλλες!, σαν ειμουν ετοιμος να ξαπλοσω! περναγα στο γουορντ κατι εγγραφα κι μετα θα επεφτα για υπνο τα ματακια μου κλειναν!!, μολις μου περασε από το μυαλο να κοιτάξω τις χρεωσεις που εχω προς την εφορια, κολλησα χωρις να βρω την δυναμη να ανοιξω τα χαρτια με τις λεπτομεριες περι του τι χροστω!! δεν αντεξα να τα ανιξω ,τα παρατησα κι ειπα να ξαπλοσω!
ξαφνου σαν ηταν το μυαλομου στις οικονομικες μου υποχρεώσεις με επιασε μια ταραχη!! κοντεψα να ιδρωσω!! ενιωθα πολύ ζεστη!! αμεσως αναψα τσιγαρο κι μου ηρθε από το μυαλο αναγκη να παρω φαρμακα!! η ναρκωτικα!! ευτυχως λογο και της ωρας το πολημισα κι το βγαλα από το μυαλομου αλλα ο μορφεας δεν περασε από το κρεβατακιμου παρα μονο το πρωι !! ετσι λοιπον δεν μπορεσα να κανω νανι!! παρα μονο 2 ωρίτσες!!

----------


## nick_electro

ξυπνάω μέσα στον ύπνο μου, καταβρεγμένος από τον ιδρώτα,
και δεν μπορώ να κουνήσω το ένα μου το πόδι.
συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι παράλυτο, όλο μου το πόδι παράλυτο.
πανικοβάλλομαι, τινάζομε από το κρεβάτι.
πέφτω από το κρεβάτι, δεν μπορώ να σηκωθώ γιατί το ένα μου το πόδι είναι παράλυτο, έχω τρελαθεί.
σέρνομαι στο πάτωμα σαν ψάρι, φωνάζω. 
νομίζω ότι κάτι πολύ κακό μου έχει συμβεί.
δεν έχουν περάσει 20 δευτερόλεπτα και αρχίζω
και αισθάνομαι ένα πολύ έντονο πόνο στο πόδι μου.
ο πόνος φεύγει, έρχεται έντονο μούδιασμα. σιγά σιγά
και αυτό φεύγει, μέσα στα επόμενα 30 δευτερόλεπτα
το πόδι έχει επανέλθει πλήρως, μέσα στον πανικό.
η καρδια μου χτυπούσε κόκκινα, ο ιδρώτας έτρεχε.
μέτρησα την πίεση και έπιασα αυτό


http://s15.postimg.org/z4tfpxwp7/125...01552608_n.jpg

τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ που το πόδι μου ήταν παράλυτο,
που η αδρεναλίνη χτύπησε κόκκινο.
ευτυχώς μόλις επανήρθε, πήρα μερικές
ανάσες, γύρισαν στα φυσιολογικά η πίεση και η καρδια.
ηρέμησα και ξανακοιμήθηκα

----------


## Maritf09

Γεια σας παιδια, τι κανετε ολοι σας??Εχω διαβάσει ολοι την συζήτηση σας εδω μεσα και έχω να πω οτι με βοήθησε να αντιμετωπίσω και το δικο μου άγχος. Το δικο μου αγχος και φοβία ειναι σαν το δικο σας, φοβία καρδιας και υποχονδρίαση αμα το γράφω σωστα..Εχω ταχυκαρδίες, έκτακτες, δύσπνοια διάφορους πόνους στο στήθος.Πήγα γιατρό εκανα καρδιογράφημα ολα καλα μου ειπε να παω για εξετάσεις αίματος τα έκανα όλα θηριώδη μια χαρα ολα, απλος ήταν λίγο υψηλος ο αιματοκρίτης μου .Θα παω αλλη μια να δη ο γιατρος της εξετάσης μ και θα του πω να με παει σε καρδιολογο να κανω κανα τριπλεχ αυτα..Υπάρχει λογος ανησυχίας για τον αιματοκρίτη μου; αν και μου ειπε η γιατρος οτι μπορει να οφείλετε οταν μου πήραν αιμα και και έσφιξα το σώμα μου. Με ένα καρδιογράφημα και της εξετάσεις αίματος δεν θα μου έβρισκαν καποιο πρόβλημα αμα είχα ρε παιδια;τεσπα πείτε μου κιόλας εσείς τωρα πως είστε επειτα απο 4 χρόνια χαχαχαχ

----------


## Nikolas73

και εγώ κάποιες φορές είχα αιματοκρίτη 52, άλλες 42 μάλλον επειδή έπινα - και πίνω πολλούς καφέδες και αναψυκτικά, όπως και καπνίζω. Προσπάθησε να πίνεις 1,5-2 λίτρα υγρά την ημέρα, νερά, χυμούς, χαμομήλι και με πολύ μέτρο καφέδες και αναψυκτικά.

----------


## Maritf09

Θα αρχίσω να πίνω πολλά υγρά, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί μπορεί να ήταν και επειδή ήμουν αφυδατωμένος εκείνη την μέρα.Αλλα και πάλη εχω διάφορα τον τελευταίο καιρο ταχυπαλμίες έκτακτες σαν ένα σφίξιμο στο λαιμό και στήθος, χθες δλδ εκανα 2 τέτοιες μετα απο αρκετό καιρο..εε οκ το οφείλω σε αγχος γτ απο καρδιογράφημα και εξετάσης αιματος αμα ειχα θεμα κατι θα έβρισκαν.Επίσης ειμαι 16 ετών και απο τέτοια ηλικία αμα ασχολούμαι με αυτα παει ???????? 

Τεσπα μια χαρα ειμαι σήμερα δεν δίνω καθόλου σημασία δεν έχω ταχυπαλμία το πρωί είχα 60 παλμους και τωρα τοσους εχω.

----------


## Maritf09

Πρέπει να κάνω ενα τρίπλεχ να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν έχω κατι; η φτάνουν αυτές η εξέτασης που εχω κανει ήδη;

----------


## Nikolas73

> ειμαι 16 ετών και απο τέτοια ηλικία αμα ασχολούμαι με αυτα παει ????????


αφού οι καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι, σημαίνει πολύ απλά οτι δεν έχεις τίποτα. Είναι από άγχος. Και εγώ στην ηλικία σου είχα έκτακτες, ταχυπαλμίες και από τότε πέρασαν 30 χρόνια. Η εφηβεία στην οποία βρίσκεσαι είναι φυσικό να φέρνει εντάσεις. Πιστεύω οτι σταδιακά θα το ξεπεράσεις και δεν θα σου εμφανιστούν. Σταμάτα να μετράς τους παλμούς σου, αφού οι εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι, δεν έχει νόημα να το κάνεις. Αν έχεις καμιά έκτακτη δεν έγινε και κάτι. Να παίρνεις οτιδήποτε σε αγχώνει πιο χαλαρά, κούλαρε.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Πρέπει να κάνω ενα τρίπλεχ να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν έχω κατι; η φτάνουν αυτές η εξέτασης που εχω κανει ήδη;


αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καρδιά φαίνεται με το στηθοσκόπιο. Αφού ο καρδιολόγος δεν συνέστησε τριπλεξ, σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνεις. Αν τώρα εσένα σε κάνει να νοιώσεις πιο ήρεμος, κάντο. Απλά έχε υπόψη σου οτι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τριπλεξ κάθε τρεις και λίγο, δηλάδη πάλι μετά από δύο μήνες κλπ κλπ. Δεν θα έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην ανατομία και λειτουργία της καρδιάς.

----------


## Maritf09

Ευχαριστω Νικόλα! 
Γενικά είμαι αγχώδης τύπος αγχώνομαι εύκολα στιν ζωή μου.Αυτο με το αγχος για τιν υγεία το εχω απο ποιο μικρή ηλικία ,πάθενα κατι και το μετέτρεπα σε κατι πολυ σοβαρό είχα πονοκέφαλο και έλεγα οτι έχω καρκίνο..Έψαχνα βλακείες στο ιντερνετ και ναιμεν κατι μαθαίνεις, ομως για τιν περίπτωση μου αυτό ηταν λάθος γτ εκανα χειρότερη τιν κατάσταση. Και μετα ήρθαν το περι καρδιας..Κανω γυμναστική απο τα 13 και αυτα τα 3 χρόνια εκανα τρελό αποτέλεσμα στο σώμα μου.Εχασα λίπος και τα εκανα μυική μαζα, μετα τιν παράτησα για κανα χρόνο και είμαι τωρα 16,5 φουλλ καθήσιω δεν τρέχω καθόμε και παίζω videogames ουτε διατροφη.. .Και μετα με έπιασαν η φοβίες οτι έπαθα βλάβη στην καρδια απο τιν γυμναστικη..Άλλα μπορεί να έχασα αποτελέσματα στιν αντοχή μου και αυτο επηρέασε τιν αντοχή άρα και τους παλμούς μου.(Επίσης ο σίδηρος και το ασβέστιο στης εξέτασης μου ήταν πάνω απο το όριο.Δεν ξέρω γτ. )


Και ναι νομίζω μόνο απο το στηθοσκόπιο μπορεί να φανεί κάποιο πρόβλημα γτ η επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες ειναι τακτικές και όχι έκτακτες.

----------


## Maritf09

Έσυ δλδ εισαι απο τα 16 σου ετσι; Γενικά ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημά σου?

----------


## Maritf09

Επίσης εσυς παιδια, θεανω vivian Σταύρο κτπ είσαστε καλά; Εχω διαβάσει ολοι τιν συζήτησή σας..

----------


## Nikolas73

> Έσυ δλδ εισαι απο τα 16 σου ετσι; Γενικά ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημά σου?


πριν τα 16. κατά περιόδους αγχώνομαι υπερβολικά είτε για σοβαρά θέματα είτε για ψύλλου πήδημα. Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή, το περισσότερο διάστημα "κοιμάτα" αλλά υπάρχουν και περίοδοι έξαρσης.
Ξεκίνα πάλι το γυμναστήριο, κάνε ότι έκανες και πριν, και γενικότερα προσπάθησε να είσαι "παχύδερμο" σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να σε αγχώσει.

----------


## Maritf09

Έχω αγχωθεί αυτές της μέρες 
Νιώθω μια πίεση στο στήθος και ενοχλήματα στο αριστερό μέρος.Η ταχυπαλμία έχει πέσει και δεν έχω πολλες μέσα στη μέρα.Όμως αυτό το ενοχληματάκη στη μέση του στήθους αριστερά που το νιώθω δεν ξέρω τι είναι σαν μια μικρή πίεση...Όταν πάω καμια βολτα με ποδήλατο δεν το παθαίνω αυτό, η γενηκά οταν τρέχω η κάνω κάποια δραστηριότητα.
Έχεις Νίκο εσυ τέτοιες ενοχλήσεις ;
Τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό; ψυχοσωματικά η θέλει διερεύνηση;

----------


## Nikolas73

ψυχοσωματικό είναι αφού κάνεις ποδήλατο χωρίς συνέπειες. Μπορεί να είναι και ο οισοφάγος λόγω δυσπεψίας. Οι άγγλοι το ονομάζουν "heartburn" - κάψιμο της καρδιάς- επειδή εξωτερικά οισοφάγος και καρδιά είναι κοντά. Εγώ είχα κανονική στηθάγχη πριν 7 χρόνια, δηλαδή έντονο πόνο στο στηθος κάθε φορά που τσαντιζόμουν, και έβγαινα έξω, ανεβοκατέβαινα σκάλες, κουβάλαγα ψώνια, πήγαινα να ξεσκάσω στα McDonalds με ένα μενού BigTasty....και μου πέρναγε. Είναι απίστευτο αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά τί μπορούν να κάνουν.

----------


## Biliskov

Εγω φιλε εχω σε άκυρες στιγμές. Μπορεί μια μερα να ανέβω τα σκαλιά του σπιτιού μου τρέχοντας χωρίς να καταλαβω τιποτα που ειναι 64 και μπορεί μια μερα μονο που θα σηκωθώ όρθιος να εχω ταχτπαλμια! Σήμερα ειμαι ετσι μονο που θα σηκωθώ χτυπάει δυνατά και γρήγορα! Προχθές ούτε να περπατήσω μπορούσα με έπιαναν πόνοι μπροστά πίσω στο χέρι στο σαγονι νόμιζα παω για έμφραγμα! Αλλα ειναι με τις μερες του και με τον καιρο δε ξερω!!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Εγω φιλε εχω σε άκυρες στιγμές. Μπορεί μια μερα να ανέβω τα σκαλιά του σπιτιού μου τρέχοντας χωρίς να καταλαβω τιποτα που ειναι 64 και μπορεί μια μερα μονο που θα σηκωθώ όρθιος να εχω ταχτπαλμια! Σήμερα ειμαι ετσι μονο που θα σηκωθώ χτυπάει δυνατά και γρήγορα! Προχθές ούτε να περπατήσω μπορούσα με έπιαναν πόνοι μπροστά πίσω στο χέρι στο σαγονι νόμιζα παω για έμφραγμα! Αλλα ειναι με τις μερες του και με τον καιρο δε ξερω!!


έχω ακούσει αυτά σχετικά με τον καιρό αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Ένας που είναι καρδιοπαθής, το ανέβασμα της σκάλας είναι αρκετό για να τον αναστατωσει. Προσπάθησε να δεις τί είναι αυτό που σε στενοχωρεί, σε αγχώνει και πώς μπορείς να τα λύσεις.

----------


## Biliskov

> έχω ακούσει αυτά σχετικά με τον καιρό αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Ένας που είναι καρδιοπαθής, το ανέβασμα της σκάλας είναι αρκετό για να τον αναστατωσει. Προσπάθησε να δεις τί είναι αυτό που σε στενοχωρεί, σε αγχώνει και πώς μπορείς να τα λύσεις.


Δεν ξερω αν ειναι στεναχώρια αυτα τα συμπτώματα. Μπορεί ο καιρός η το κρυο δε ξερω χίλια δυο παθαίνω!

----------


## Biliskov

Σημερα όπως ειπα πριν μονο που σηκώνομαι εχω ταχυπαλμία. Τωρα ειναι να βγούμε με την αρραβωνιαστικιά μου με κατι φίλους και μολις σηκώθηκα με έπιασε παλι ταχυπαλμία! Πηρα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο για να ηρεμήσω εχω ενα πάνω μου πάντα. Θέλω να δω αν κανει δουλεια! Αυτο ειναι για αποτωμο πανικό αλλα λένε οτι μπορεις να το πάρεις και πριν πας κάπου και εχεις άγχος. Να δω αν θα δουλέψει τωρα! Πάντως τωρα που κάθισα ειμαι καλύτερα. Όρθιος ειναι το θέμα! Και πως θα παω μεχρι το αυτοκίνητο που ειναι ανηφόρα!

----------


## Alexes 93

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη... Ποιο ομοιοπαθητικο είναι αυτό?

----------


## Biliskov

> Καλησπέρα Βασίλη... Ποιο ομοιοπαθητικο είναι αυτό?


Aconitum 200 ch παίρνω εγω. Τωρα ανέβηκα την ανηφόρα και με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία αλλα ήταν αναμενόμενο Αφου ολη μερα σημερα ειμαι ετσι και μονο που σηκώνομαι!

----------


## Maritf09

Ναι είναι απίστευτα, μπορεί να μου συμβαίνουν κιόλα διότι καμπουριάζω συνέχεια κτπ αλλα οκ θα φύγουν με τον καιρό

----------


## Nikolas73

> Σημερα όπως ειπα πριν μονο που σηκώνομαι εχω ταχυπαλμία. Τωρα ειναι να βγούμε με την αρραβωνιαστικιά μου με κατι φίλους και μολις σηκώθηκα με έπιασε παλι ταχυπαλμία! Πηρα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο για να ηρεμήσω εχω ενα πάνω μου πάντα. Θέλω να δω αν κανει δουλεια! Αυτο ειναι για αποτωμο πανικό αλλα λένε οτι μπορεις να το πάρεις και πριν πας κάπου και εχεις άγχος. Να δω αν θα δουλέψει τωρα! Πάντως τωρα που κάθισα ειμαι καλύτερα. Όρθιος ειναι το θέμα! Και πως θα παω μεχρι το αυτοκίνητο που ειναι ανηφόρα!


προσπάθησε να μην σηκώνεσαι απότομα αλλά σιγά σιγά. Το έχεις πει σε γιατρό? μήπως έχεις καμιά έλλειψη σιδήρου, μήπως έχεις υπόταση?

----------


## Biliskov

> προσπάθησε να μην σηκώνεσαι απότομα αλλά σιγά σιγά. Το έχεις πει σε γιατρό? μήπως έχεις καμιά έλλειψη σιδήρου, μήπως έχεις υπόταση?


Μπορεί να εχω υπόταση μπορεί να εχω και τρέλα δεν ξερω! Με έπιασε και στο αμάξι πριν! Τωρα είμαστε για κρασάκι χαλαρά ειμαι!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Μπορεί να εχω υπόταση μπορεί να εχω και τρέλα δεν ξερω! Με έπιασε και στο αμάξι πριν! Τωρα είμαστε για κρασάκι χαλαρά ειμαι!


ωραία, απόλαυσε το κρασάκι σου αλλά κάνε και ένα τσεκ απ για να είσαι σίγουρος αν τρέχει κάτι ή αν είναι απλά θέμα μυαλού

----------


## Biliskov

> ωραία, απόλαυσε το κρασάκι σου αλλά κάνε και ένα τσεκ απ για να είσαι σίγουρος αν τρέχει κάτι ή αν είναι απλά θέμα μυαλού


Έκανα τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε ολα καλα!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Έκανα τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε ολα καλα!


άρα είναι καθαρά θέμα μυαλού. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μάθεις να ελέγχεις και όχι τους παλμούς σου......

----------


## Biliskov

> άρα είναι καθαρά θέμα μυαλού. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μάθεις να ελέγχεις και όχι τους παλμούς σου......


Αυτο ειναι το πιο δύσκολο απο ολα! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εφικτό να το κανω μονος μου. Πως να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου να μην εχω ταχυπαλμίες;

----------


## Nikolas73

> Αυτο ειναι το πιο δύσκολο απο ολα! Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εφικτό να το κανω μονος μου. Πως να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου να μην εχω ταχυπαλμίες;


εσύ μόνο ξέρεις τί απασχολεί το μυαλό σου. Μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο θα ήταν σίγουρα χρήσιμη.

----------


## Antonis8

Μπιλ, εγώ βλέπω ότι είσαι αρνητικός τόσο να πας σε γιατρό για τα σωματικά σου συμπτώματα όσο και σε ψυχίατρο. Άρα είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στη μέση. Από τη μία υποψιάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να τα δημιουργεί όλα αυτά το άγχος σου, από την άλλη τα σωματικά συμπτώματα σε πανικοβάλλουν. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι άγχος. Όπως δεν πιστεύω ότι τα δικά μου είναι άγχος. Τέτοια άτυπα συμπτώματα οι γιατροί τα ονομάζουν άγχος γιατί δεν ξέρουν πως αλλιώς να τα ονομάσουν. Κι αν έχεις καλή κλινική εικόνα, δεν το ψάχνουν περαιτέρω. Μπορεί να είναι χίλια δυο, ακόμα και κάτι σοβαρό. Μπορεί να είναι σπάνιο γενετικό σύνδρομο μπορεί και τίποτα απολύτως. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ι εσύ, όπως ακριβώς κι εγώ, με το παραμικρό πανικοβάλλεσαι. Κι εγώ έτσι ακριβώς είμαι. Σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησα με κάτι σαν αναφυλαξία. Όντως είχα θέμα, Σηκώθηκα, είδα το εξάνθημα, αγχώθηκα και τότε ξεκίνησαν να αυξάνονται οι παλμοί και πήγα να πάθω κρίση πανικού. Άλλο η κρίση πανικού (ψυχολογικό) άλλα τα εξανθήματα (παθολογικό). Το ένα προκάλεσε το άλλο. Μετά κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω κάπως, και όταν σηκώθηκα για να πάω στο νοσοκομείο, ανέβηκαν πάλι οι παλμοί μου αλλά ήμουν ήρεμος. Αυτό ήταν κάτι παθολογικό, η ορθοστατική ταχυπαλμία, και όχι ψυχιατρικό. Το ίδιο ακριβώς σύμπτωμα (η αύξηση των παλμών) ήταν για διαφορετικούς λόγους, σε διαφορετικές στιγμές. Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω από τον εαυτό μου. 

Και για να απαντήσω και στον φίλο Νικόλα, δεν ήμουν πάντα έτσι, είχα περάσει και στο παρελθόν τέτοια φάση, αλλά μετά την ξεπέρασα και από πέρυσι έχω γυρίσει στα ίδια. Και το κακό είναι πως όντως έχω πρόβλημα υγείας τώρα (Ορθοστατική ταχυπαλμία) που με δυσκολεύει πάρα πολύ. Αλλά αυτό το πρόβλημα, στο μυαλό μου είναι χίλιες φορές βαρύτερο από είναι. 

Στα λέω αυτά Μπιλ γιατί από τη μία καταλαβαίνω τι νιώθεις, αλλά από την άλλη βλέπω πως είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στη μέση. 
Πήγαινε αύριο σε έναν γιατρό, παθολόγο, ότι έχεις αυτά και αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Το κοκκίνισμα που σε ανησυχεί. Θα μου πεις είναι και το κόστος στη μέση, το κατανοώ, αλλά διέθεσε ακόμα λίγα χρήματα για να κοιτάξεις αυτό που σε ανησυχεί. Μην πας στο γιατρό για να σε εξετάσει γενικά σε αόριστα, πες του έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα, με ανησυχούν και θέλω να δω αν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. 
Παράλληλα πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο. Πήγαινε να σε διαγνώσει. Θα σου γράψει και αγωγή, αν θες μην την πάρεις, αλλά πήγαινε να έχεις το χαρτί, αν κάποτε το αποφασίσεις. Και μόνο το άκουσμα του ότι έχεις αυτό και αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα σε βοηθήσει να διαχωρίσεις κάπως τα πράγματα στο μυαλό σου. Κι εγώ με τα ίδια παλεύω. Κι εγώ βρίσκω χίλιες δικαιολογίες για να μην πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Αυτά που λες εσύ για τη δουλειά σου, τα λέω κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι σαν ζόμπι. Αλλά σαν ζόμπι είσαι μόνο τις πρώτες εβδομάδες, μετά ομαλοποιείται. Μετά αρχίζω τα αλλά με τις παρενέργειες και φοβάμαι να τα πάρω. Κάποια στιγμή θα το πάρω κι εγώ απόφαση. 
Σε σχεση με την ομοιοπαθητική, οκ, μπορεί όντως να σε έχει βοηθήσει, μπορεί και καθόλου όμως. Γιατί κι εγώ έχω μέρες που δεν έχω τίποτα και καμία ανησυχία και μετά υποτροπιάζω. 


Νικόλα, με ρώτησες στο άλλο θέμα για ποιο λόγο έχω αυτά τα θέματα. Πολλοί οι λόγοι, έχω περάσει δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια και δεν πάνε καλύτερα τα πραγματα. Έχω διαγνωστεί με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό και μετατραυματικό στρες. Αλλά πρόσφατα διαγνώστηκα και με σύνδρομο ορθοστατικής ταχυπαλμίας, για αυτό το ψάχνω, γιατί πριν, με την ίδια αγχώδη διαταραχή, οι παλμοί μου ήταν πάντα πολύ χαμηλοί. Πέρασα μια λοίμωξη και μου άφησε κουσούρι με τους παλμούς από ότι έχω καταλάβει. Την κολονοσκόπηση την έκανα γιατί έχουμε ιστορικό καρκίνου και μου είπε ο γιατρός να την κάνω. Και παράλληλα ψάχνω την ορθοστατική. Έχω ακόμα μια μαγνητική, ένα περαιτέρω χόλτερ και κάτι αιματολογικές Αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι άλλο, θα ξεκινήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.

----------


## Biliskov

> Μπιλ, εγώ βλέπω ότι είσαι αρνητικός τόσο να πας σε γιατρό για τα σωματικά σου συμπτώματα όσο και σε ψυχίατρο. Άρα είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στη μέση. Από τη μία υποψιάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να τα δημιουργεί όλα αυτά το άγχος σου, από την άλλη τα σωματικά συμπτώματα σε πανικοβάλλουν. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι άγχος. Όπως δεν πιστεύω ότι τα δικά μου είναι άγχος. Τέτοια άτυπα συμπτώματα οι γιατροί τα ονομάζουν άγχος γιατί δεν ξέρουν πως αλλιώς να τα ονομάσουν. Κι αν έχεις καλή κλινική εικόνα, δεν το ψάχνουν περαιτέρω. Μπορεί να είναι χίλια δυο, ακόμα και κάτι σοβαρό. Μπορεί να είναι σπάνιο γενετικό σύνδρομο μπορεί και τίποτα απολύτως. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ι εσύ, όπως ακριβώς κι εγώ, με το παραμικρό πανικοβάλλεσαι. Κι εγώ έτσι ακριβώς είμαι. Σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησα με κάτι σαν αναφυλαξία. Όντως είχα θέμα, Σηκώθηκα, είδα το εξάνθημα, αγχώθηκα και τότε ξεκίνησαν να αυξάνονται οι παλμοί και πήγα να πάθω κρίση πανικού. Άλλο η κρίση πανικού (ψυχολογικό) άλλα τα εξανθήματα (παθολογικό). Το ένα προκάλεσε το άλλο. Μετά κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω κάπως, και όταν σηκώθηκα για να πάω στο νοσοκομείο, ανέβηκαν πάλι οι παλμοί μου αλλά ήμουν ήρεμος. Αυτό ήταν κάτι παθολογικό, η ορθοστατική ταχυπαλμία, και όχι ψυχιατρικό. Το ίδιο ακριβώς σύμπτωμα (η αύξηση των παλμών) ήταν για διαφορετικούς λόγους, σε διαφορετικές στιγμές. Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω από τον εαυτό μου. 
> 
> Και για να απαντήσω και στον φίλο Νικόλα, δεν ήμουν πάντα έτσι, είχα περάσει και στο παρελθόν τέτοια φάση, αλλά μετά την ξεπέρασα και από πέρυσι έχω γυρίσει στα ίδια. Και το κακό είναι πως όντως έχω πρόβλημα υγείας τώρα (Ορθοστατική ταχυπαλμία) που με δυσκολεύει πάρα πολύ. Αλλά αυτό το πρόβλημα, στο μυαλό μου είναι χίλιες φορές βαρύτερο από είναι. 
> 
> Στα λέω αυτά Μπιλ γιατί από τη μία καταλαβαίνω τι νιώθεις, αλλά από την άλλη βλέπω πως είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στη μέση. 
> Πήγαινε αύριο σε έναν γιατρό, παθολόγο, ότι έχεις αυτά και αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Το κοκκίνισμα που σε ανησυχεί. Θα μου πεις είναι και το κόστος στη μέση, το κατανοώ, αλλά διέθεσε ακόμα λίγα χρήματα για να κοιτάξεις αυτό που σε ανησυχεί. Μην πας στο γιατρό για να σε εξετάσει γενικά σε αόριστα, πες του έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα, με ανησυχούν και θέλω να δω αν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. 
> Παράλληλα πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο. Πήγαινε να σε διαγνώσει. Θα σου γράψει και αγωγή, αν θες μην την πάρεις, αλλά πήγαινε να έχεις το χαρτί, αν κάποτε το αποφασίσεις. Και μόνο το άκουσμα του ότι έχεις αυτό και αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα σε βοηθήσει να διαχωρίσεις κάπως τα πράγματα στο μυαλό σου. Κι εγώ με τα ίδια παλεύω. Κι εγώ βρίσκω χίλιες δικαιολογίες για να μην πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Αυτά που λες εσύ για τη δουλειά σου, τα λέω κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι σαν ζόμπι. Αλλά σαν ζόμπι είσαι μόνο τις πρώτες εβδομάδες, μετά ομαλοποιείται. Μετά αρχίζω τα αλλά με τις παρενέργειες και φοβάμαι να τα πάρω. Κάποια στιγμή θα το πάρω κι εγώ απόφαση. 
> Σε σχεση με την ομοιοπαθητική, οκ, μπορεί όντως να σε έχει βοηθήσει, μπορεί και καθόλου όμως. Γιατί κι εγώ έχω μέρες που δεν έχω τίποτα και καμία ανησυχία και μετά υποτροπιάζω. 
> 
> ...


Έχω παει σε γιατρούς και μου λένε πως δεν εχω τιποτα! Δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω συνέχεια κάθε δυο με τρεις μήνες! Ολοι μου σύστησαν ψυχολόγο! Το κοκκίνισμα ειναι πολλές φορές απο άγχος μου είπαν αλλα μπορεί να ειναι δερματικο!

----------


## Antonis8

Αρα γιατί ανοίγεις θέματα και ρωτάς για το κοκκίνισμα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Θεωρείς οτι σε ανακουφίζει να το ακούς και από κάποιον τρίτο ότι ειναι ψυχολογικό; Ψάχνεις να δεις αν έχουν και άλλοι τα ίδια συμπτώματα; Δεν ρωτάω δεικτικά, αναρωτιέμαι. Εγώ όντως κάποιες φορές όταν βλέπω ότι και άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο με μένα από άγχος, είμαι πιο ήρεμος. Αλλά από την άλλη, τα αγχώδη συμπτώματα είναι πάρα πολύ γενικά. Η ταχυπαλμία σε κάποιον μπορεί να είναι όντως από άγχος, σε κάποιον άλλο που επίσης έχει άγχος, μπορεί να είναι οργανικό. Είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα αυτά τα θέματα, δυστυχώς. Και άμεσα συνδεόμενα, γιατί με το παραμικρό, αλλάζει η εικόνα του οργανισμού, όπως για παράδειγμα στην κρίση πανικού. 

Μπορεί να έχεις πάει σε γιατρούς όπως λες, αλλά μπορεί να μην έχεις πάει στους σωστούς γιατρούς. Μπορεί αυτά που νιώθεις να είναι στομαχικά, χίλια δυο άλλα. Κι εγώ καθετί το αποδίδω και στην καρδιά, αλλά το 80% των συμπτωμάτων μου μέχρι τώρα οφειλόταν σε στομάχι και έντερο. 

Αν θεωρείς ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα, θεωρείς ότι είναι κάτι ψυχιατρικό; Αν ναι, γιατί δεν πας σε ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Biliskov

> Αρα γιατί ανοίγεις θέματα και ρωτάς για το κοκκίνισμα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Θεωρείς οτι σε ανακουφίζει να το ακούς και από κάποιον τρίτο ότι ειναι ψυχολογικό; Ψάχνεις να δεις αν έχουν και άλλοι τα ίδια συμπτώματα; Δεν ρωτάω δεικτικά, αναρωτιέμαι. Εγώ όντως κάποιες φορές όταν βλέπω ότι και άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο με μένα από άγχος, είμαι πιο ήρεμος. Αλλά από την άλλη, τα αγχώδη συμπτώματα είναι πάρα πολύ γενικά. Η ταχυπαλμία σε κάποιον μπορεί να είναι όντως από άγχος, σε κάποιον άλλο που επίσης έχει άγχος, μπορεί να είναι οργανικό. Είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα αυτά τα θέματα, δυστυχώς. Και άμεσα συνδεόμενα, γιατί με το παραμικρό, αλλάζει η εικόνα του οργανισμού, όπως για παράδειγμα στην κρίση πανικού. 
> 
> Μπορεί να έχεις πάει σε γιατρούς όπως λες, αλλά μπορεί να μην έχεις πάει στους σωστούς γιατρούς. Μπορεί αυτά που νιώθεις να είναι στομαχικά, χίλια δυο άλλα. Κι εγώ καθετί το αποδίδω και στην καρδιά, αλλά το 80% των συμπτωμάτων μου μέχρι τώρα οφειλόταν σε στομάχι και έντερο. 
> 
> Αν θεωρείς ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα, θεωρείς ότι είναι κάτι ψυχιατρικό; Αν ναι, γιατί δεν πας σε ψυχίατρο.


Δεν ξερω αν εχω παει στον κατάλληλο πάντως τωρα τελευταία εχω με το κεφάλι κατι σαν βάρος αριστερά και γενικά πολυ περίεργα συμπτώματα. Πάντως δεν εχω την πολυτέλεια να τρέχω στους γιατρούς ούτε θέλω να το κανω με αγχώνει πιο πολυ. Θα παω να δω για το κεφάλι αυτα που με πιάνουν και τα σφιξιματα! Δεν μπορώ τωρα όμως να παω ούτε δουλεύω τωρα ούτε λεφτά εχω να πηγαίνω γιατι δυστιχως τα δίνω αλλου! Όποτε δεν μπορώ να παω. Όντως αν μου πει κάποιος οτι εχει αυτα τα συμπτώματα απο το άγχος τοτε ανακουφίζομαι κάπως!

----------


## Antonis8

Την αγωγή που σου έδωσε ο ομοιοπαθητικός για πόσο σου είπε να την παίρνεις; Την παίρνεις κάθε μέρα;

----------


## Biliskov

> Την αγωγή που σου έδωσε ο ομοιοπαθητικός για πόσο σου είπε να την παίρνεις; Την παίρνεις κάθε μέρα;


Την εχω σταματήσει. Τον πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπε να ξαναπάρω και αν δεν κανει κατι αυτή τη φορα να παρω αλλο. Ακομα δεν τον εχω παρει ειναι η αλήθεια τρέχω με δουλειές και γενικά εχω φουλ προγραμμα αυτο ειναι που με παει πίσω. Θα τον παρω όμως να του πω οτι ειμαι χειρότερα μετα την αλλαγή καιρού!

----------


## Maritf09

Egw re paidia den 3erw ti exw.........exw kai nevra twra pww.Exw kati akrivos katw apo to aristero mou stithos, san mia mikri piesi.Den to niwtho edona,den exw zalada,den exw dispnia,e3adlimenos den eimai aplos exw afto..kai me enoxli ligo..Episis simera otan piga me podilata voltes me kati paidia, eixa mia ektati san na exasa enan palmo kai ena sfiximo.Eniosa episis ena enoxlima aristera omws meta katalava oti eixa piasti dld kamia fora mporei na einai apo alo logo to enoxlima kai na panikovalome xoris logo.Aplos tis ektates den tis adexo kamia fora otan me piani kamia, tromazo, ala meta apo ligo arxizw na skeftome logika..Oti exw pia tha tis sindeso me tin kardia..Exw pono sto sterno kai stin plati, EXW KARDIA,moudiazi to podi mou,OFILETE STIN KARDIA ,DEN STELNEI EMA KALA.Exw kanei kardiografima, sithoskopisi, piesi,,e3etaseis ematos ola kala.Skeftome omws na kanw kiales e3etaseis kardias gia na eimai sigouros.Pite mou exete paromia simptomata? Na paw na kanw kiales e3etaseis?

----------


## Nikolas73

> Egw re paidia den 3erw ti exw.........exw kai nevra twra pww.Exw kati akrivos katw apo to aristero mou stithos, san mia mikri piesi.Den to niwtho edona,den exw zalada,den exw dispnia,e3adlimenos den eimai aplos exw afto..kai me enoxli ligo..Episis simera otan piga me podilata voltes me kati paidia, eixa mia ektati san na exasa enan palmo kai ena sfiximo.Eniosa episis ena enoxlima aristera omws meta katalava oti eixa piasti dld kamia fora mporei na einai apo alo logo to enoxlima kai na panikovalome xoris logo.Aplos tis ektates den tis adexo kamia fora otan me piani kamia, tromazo, ala meta apo ligo arxizw na skeftome logika..Oti exw pia tha tis sindeso me tin kardia..Exw pono sto sterno kai stin plati, EXW KARDIA,moudiazi to podi mou,OFILETE STIN KARDIA ,DEN STELNEI EMA KALA.Exw kanei kardiografima, sithoskopisi, piesi,,e3etaseis ematos ola kala.Skeftome omws na kanw kiales e3etaseis kardias gia na eimai sigouros.Pite mou exete paromia simptomata? Na paw na kanw kiales e3etaseis?


δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις καμία άλλη εξέταση, αν όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις προέρχονταν από καρδιά, θα φαινόταν από μια απλή ακρόαση με το στηθοσκόπιο. Η μικρή πίεση κάτω από το αριστερό στήθος μπορεί να είναι παροδικό πιάσιμο, μπορεί να είναι μυικό, μπορεί να είναι οισοφάγος/μια απλή δυσπεψία. Ακόμα και η δυσπεψία, ένα βαρύ γεύμα, κάτι που μπορεί να πέφτει βαρύ στο στομάχι μας μπορεί να φέρει καμιά έκτακτη, όπως και οι καφέδες, το τσιγάρο, τα αναψυκτικά. Και φυσικά το άγχος, η στενοχώρια. Επικεντρώσου στο πώς θα καταπολεμήσεις την αρρωστοφοβία που έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Εγώ μέχρι και ζαλάδες με πιάνουν, παραλίγο να χάσω την ισορροπία μου δύο φορές, και ακραία εξάντληση/αδυναμία με πιάνει και δεν μου βρίσκουν τίποτα. Όλα αυτά τα παθαίνω όταν είμαι αχγωμένος, στενοχωρημένος. Μόλις αλλάξει η διάθεσή μου, μόλις γίνει κάτι θετικό, μου περνάνε όλα.

----------


## Maritf09

Ναι τα ξεχνάς όλα εχεις δίκιο.Όταν και εμένα με πιάνει χαρα με ένα γεγονός η κάνω κάποια δραστηριότητα φεύγουν ολα τα συμπτώματα...Έκει καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι όλα ψυχοσωματικά.Εχω παρατηρήσει επίσης οταν έχω ταχυπαλμία θα επικεντρωθώ σε αυτό το πρόβλημα και θα έχω συνέχεια ταχυπαλμία,οταν έχω ενοχλήσεις στο στερνό θα έχω μόνο στο στερνό ενοχλήσεις. τέτοια φάση περνάω,

----------


## akis1

οκ και? εχεις ταχυκαρδια στον υπνο.. πες μου τωρα.. που ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## Maritf09

> οκ και? εχεις ταχυκαρδια στον υπνο.. πες μου τωρα.. που ειναι το προβλημα?


Εχω πει ολα τα προβλήματα ποιο πανω.( οχι δεν νομίζω να έχω ταχυπαλμία στον υπνο).Τώρα απλα έχω τιν ενόχληση κάτω απο το στήθος,εκτατες,ταχυπαλμία με τιν αλλαγή του σώματος.Αυτά...Αλλα ο Νικόλας με βοήθησε πολύ και τον ευχαριστώ.!

----------


## Maritf09

Γεννικά δεν νμζ να έχω οργανικό πρόβλημα γτ ήδη θα ειχε φανεί κατι απο της εξετάσης και επίσης δεν παθαίνω κατι οταν κάνω καποια σωματική ασκηση, απο την άλλη μου φεύγουν τα συμπτώματα τα ξεχνάω όλααα.

----------


## Maritf09

Νικόλα εσυ πως νιώθης την έκτατη ;

----------


## Biliskov

> Νικόλα εσυ πως νιώθης την έκτατη ;


Σημερα το μεσημεράκι ένιωσα μια έκτακτη καθώς μιλούσα στο τηλεφωνο. Μεχρι και τη μίλια μου έκοψε μολις την επαθα. Εγω την νιώθω σαν έναν δυνατό χτυπο στο στήθος και μερικές φορές τινάζομαι όπως σημερα και με χτυπάει ρεύμα!

----------


## Maritf09

Εμένα σαν να χάνω εναν παλμό η σαν εναν ποιο δυνατό χτύπο.Πραγματικά ειναι τρομαχτικό όμως το προκαλεί το στρες οποτε ήρεμαα..

----------


## Biliskov

> Εμένα σαν να χάνω εναν παλμό η σαν εναν ποιο δυνατό χτύπο.Πραγματικά ειναι τρομαχτικό όμως το προκαλεί το στρες οποτε ήρεμαα..


Σημερα ήμουν καλα μεχρι το απόγευμα που ειδα τον αγώνα. Είχα άγχος μετα. Μετα έφαγα και έγινα κατακόκκινος εκανε λεκέδες κόκκινους σαν μελανιές το πρόσωπο μου και εκανε ωρες να ηρεμίσει! Τωρα εχω μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι Δισφορια στο στήθος κέντρο προς αριστερά και σε κάποια φάση μου πόνεσε έντονα το χέρι αριστερά στον ώμο για την ακρίβεια! Δε ξερω νιώθω οτι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό. Δε μπορεί να ειναι ψυχολογικά αυτα μου την εχει δώσει πολυ! Ακομα και στον γιατρο να παρω τηλεφωνο δε θα με παρει στα σοβαρά θα μου πει νέο παιδί εισαι δεν εχεις τιποτα! Θα ψαχτω τωρα γιατι μου ειπε ο γιατρος για δισανεξια σε κατι η αλλεργία και αν δεν Τοτε θα κοιτάξουμε για αυτοάνοσα! Αλλιώς δεν ειναι τιποτα και θα το αποδώσει 100% σε άγχος!

----------


## geodim

Το θέμα είναι αν δεν είναι τπτ να το αποδώσεις κ εσύ στο άγχος όχι μόνο ο γιατρός

----------


## Biliskov

> Το θέμα είναι αν δεν είναι τπτ να το αποδώσεις κ εσύ στο άγχος όχι μόνο ο γιατρός


Ειμαι σε μια φάση που ούτε και εγω ξερω με σιγουριά. Αυτο δείχνει κατι αλλο. Τρωω και γίνομαι κόκκινος αλλα όχι σε όλο το πρόσωπο. Δεν ειναι ομοιόμορφο ειναι σαν χάρτης να στο πω ετσι. Κοκκινίζουν οι κρόταφοι τα ζυγωματικά και τα μάγουλα αλλα ειναι σαν λεκέδες και ειναι κόκκινοι προς το σκούρο όμως! Τωρα αν το άγχος μπορεί να το προκαλέσει αυτο δε ξερω πολλα έχουν δει τα μάτια μας και έχουν ακούσει! Τα πάντα προκαλεί το άτιμο αλλα θελει ψάξιμο πρώτα σε γιατρούς. Εγω τωρα δυστιχως δεν εχω την πολυτέλεια να τρέξω σε γιατρούς. Ακομα δεν δουλεύω και δεν μπορώ να παω. Μεσα του μηνα θα παω Γερμανία οδικώς και εκει θα δω έναν έλληνα γιατρο που ειναι δερματολόγος και εχει και τα παιδιά του που ειναι γιατροί παθολόγοι και θα κανω εκει τις εξετάσεις μου με την κάρτα. Εδω δεν μπορώ να παω στα έκτακτα σε νοσοκομείο και να πω οτι έβγαλα αυτα τα σημαδια μετα το φαι. Δε θα μου κανουν τιποτα απολύτως! Εδω με 150 παλμούς πηγα και δεν έκαναν κατι θα κανουν επειδή κοκκινισα; Κανω υπομονή μολις παω να επισκεφτώ τον συγκεκριμένο γιατρο και ίσως με βοηθήσει γιατι ειναι παρά πολυ καλός! Μιλαμε εχει τεράστια ουρα και αναμονή στο ιατρείο του αλλα αξίζει! Παλιά που ζούσα εκει με είχε βοηθήσει παρά πολυ και οτι και να είχα με έφτιαχνε! Και τον πατέρα μου αυτος τον έσωσε γιατι ο καρδιολόγος του του ειπε να παει σε μια βδομάδα να κανει στεφανιογραφία και αυτος ο Έλληνας του έβγαλε χαρτί να φύγει αμέσως εισαγωγή και μολις πήγε του είπαν οτι στο Τσακ τον προλάβανε να μη πάθει το έμφραγμα! Και ειναι μονο 47 χρόνων! Τελος παντων. Υπομονή προς το παρόν γιατι ειναι δύσκολα τωρα ολα και ο θεός βοηθός! Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφέρον! Και αν γράφω εδω το κανω για να ηρεμήσω συζητώντας με άλλους που έχουν είτε τα ίδια είτε παρόμοια με μενα. Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## Maritf09

Εγώ το μεσημέρι είπια εναν δυνατό καφέ και το απόγευμα καθώς έπαιζα στο κινητό ένιωσα σαν να έχασα της αισθήσης μου για μια στιγμή δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω..ήταν για πολύ λίγο.φοβήθηκα πολύ αλλα έχω κάνει της εξετάσης..και τώρα που γράφω νιώθω αυτήν την αίσθηση..να κόψω τον καφέ;; ειναι αυτος ο λόγος που ένιωσα κάτι τέτοιο;;;και επίσης η παλμή μου είναι χαμηλή τώρα..και φοβάμαι οτι έχω πρόβλημα...εχετε νιώσει αυτήν τιν αίσθηση;;εγώ ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω την νιώθω που και που, ειναι ψευδαίσθηση;; η να πάω στα επείγοντα!!

----------


## Maritf09

Δεν θα ψάξω τπτ στο ιντερνετ αυτο ειναι σίγουρο αλλα λετε να μου έπεσε απλός η πίεση εκείνη τιν στιγμή;;και τωρα που το νιώθω σε στιγμές τι ειναι ;;

----------


## Maritf09

Έτρωγα και ξαφνικά μου κόπηκε η όρεξη ένιωσα λες και θα ξεράσω η θα λιποθύμησω, ένιωσα μια αδυναμία στο σαγόνι και η η καρδία μου χτυπούσε γρήγορα κοκκίνισμα στο πρόσωπο ...τι φάση ρε φίλε εκει που πήγα να φάω να χαλαρώσω

----------


## Nikolas73

> Εγώ το μεσημέρι είπια εναν δυνατό καφέ και το απόγευμα καθώς έπαιζα στο κινητό ένιωσα σαν να έχασα της αισθήσης μου για μια στιγμή δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω..ήταν για πολύ λίγο.φοβήθηκα πολύ αλλα έχω κάνει της εξετάσης..και τώρα που γράφω νιώθω αυτήν την αίσθηση..να κόψω τον καφέ;; ειναι αυτος ο λόγος που ένιωσα κάτι τέτοιο;;;και επίσης η παλμή μου είναι χαμηλή τώρα..και φοβάμαι οτι έχω πρόβλημα...εχετε νιώσει αυτήν τιν αίσθηση;;εγώ ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω την νιώθω που και που, ειναι ψευδαίσθηση;; η να πάω στα επείγοντα!!


δεν θα πας πουθενά. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα αν έχεις "χαμηλούς παλμούς"? Προτιμάς να χτυπάει η καρδιά σου σαν πυροβόλο? Κάθεσαι και γράφεις όλο αυτό το κατεβατό που σημαίνει οτι ο εγκέφαλος οξυγονώνεται σωστά, άρα η καρδιά χτυπάει καλά. Έπιασε και απότομα κρύο, οπότε λίγο η ψύχρα, λίγο το άγχος σου μπορεί να σε έκαναν παροδικά να αισθανθείς αδυναμία. Έφαγες σωστό μεσημεριανό? Κοιμάσαι τουλάχιστον 7,5 ώρες το βράδυ?

----------


## Maritf09

Κοιμάμαι μια χαρά το βράδυ 8 ώρες,οπως είπα βγήκα για καφέ το μεσημέρι με κατι παιδια είπιαμε καφε και ήρθα και έφαγα κανα δίο τοστάκια και νερό εχω πιει άφθονο..εκει που είμουν σ το κινιτο τσουυπ σαν να έχασα της αίσθησης για μια στιγμή..και η παλμή μου ηταν σε φαση μια υψηλή μια χαμηλή.και τωρα που έφαγα ένιωσα αυτα τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερα.Φοβήθηκα πολιιι αλλα δεν είπα τπτ στους γονείς μου δεν θέλω να τους αναστατώσω .Και σκέφτηκα οτι αυτές η έκτακτες που έχω μαζί με την απότομη ζάλη να συνδέονται με πρόβλημα στην καρδιά. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.νιώθω πολλαα ρε συ

----------


## Maritf09

Μορεί και τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια γτ παίζω πολλες ωρες τιν ημερα να μου προκάλεσε αυτο δεν ξερω.....

----------


## Nikolas73

> Κοιμάμαι μια χαρά το βράδυ 8 ώρες,οπως είπα βγήκα για καφέ το μεσημέρι με κατι παιδια είπιαμε καφε και ήρθα και έφαγα κανα δίο τοστάκια και νερό εχω πιει άφθονο..εκει που είμουν σ το κινιτο τσουυπ σαν να έχασα της αίσθησης για μια στιγμή..και η παλμή μου ηταν σε φαση μια υψηλή μια χαμηλή.και τωρα που έφαγα ένιωσα αυτα τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερα.Φοβήθηκα πολιιι αλλα δεν είπα τπτ στους γονείς μου δεν θέλω να τους αναστατώσω .Και σκέφτηκα οτι αυτές η έκτακτες που έχω μαζί με την απότομη ζάλη να συνδέονται με πρόβλημα στην καρδιά. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.νιώθω πολλαα ρε συ


έχεις βγάλει όλη μέρα με αυτό το τσουχτερό κρύο με 2 τοστάκια και έναν καφέ? Τεσπά μην αγχώνεσαι, και εγώ στην ηλικία σου πολλές φορές με έπιαναν έκτακτες συνεχόμενες για μισή ώρα, μάλλον πρέπει να είχα και ζάλη αλλά έφτασα τα 46

----------


## Maritf09

Εγώ έχασα της εσθήσης μου δεν είναι οτι ζαλίστηκα..η μπορεί να νώμιζω; δεν ξέρω πάντως το οφήλω στον καφέ και στη διατροφή τι να πω.Λέω να ξαπλώσω σε λίγο να κοιμοιθώ νωρίς απόψε.Και να μιν το ξαναπάθω, θα κόψω καφέ σίγουρα.

----------


## Maritf09

Νικόλα έχεις instagram η facebook να σου γράφω καμια φορα απο εκει αμα δεν εχεις θεμα;γτ μόνο εσυ απαντάς απο εδώ  :Smile:  inatagram:
Facebook:

----------


## Nikolas73

οκ! διέγραψε το μήνυμα σου ή κάντο edit και διέγραψε τα ονόματα των προφιλ σου μιας και αναφέρεις προσωπικά θέματα

----------

